#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-09
<Jana_> Ik heb hulp nodig, wie kan mij helpen?
<exalt> Jana_: ik misschien
<exalt> eigenlijk kan je hier hetbest gewoon je vraag typen en wachten tot iemand antwoord, soms antwoord iemand gelijk soms duurt het even
<exalt> grr
<exalt> hey hajour, join offtopic even
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, gewoon je vraag stellen, dan weet iemand of hij/zij je kan helpen
<OerHeks> ik vind dat er maar weinig updates binnenkomen
<OerHeks> ik doe update via terminal > http://paste.ubuntu.com/605177/
<OerHeks> ????
<OerHeks> het is een schone installatie Kubuntu ...
<OerHeks> al die 'genegeerd' is dat normaal ?
<CH_> Dat is normaal toch zo net na een nieuwe distributie.
<JanC> eh, meestal zijn er een hoop "hotfixes" kort na de release  ;)
<OerHeks> misschien zijn er geen updates, maar ik krijg al dagen niks.
<CH_> Ik heb er dit keer nog niet veel gezien.
<OerHeks> ik paste me sources list
<JanC> die "genegeerd" is overigens normaal
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605179/
<OerHeks> ow oke
<OerHeks> maar toch, geen updates sinds vorige week, vind ik vreemd.
<JanC> sinds wanneer vorige week?
<OerHeks> even zien, waar ik dat kan terugvinden.
<JanC> en hou er rekening mee dat veel mensen nu in Budapest zitten en dat vorige week vaak a/h voorbereiden waren  ;)
<OerHeks> ah, dat zou logisch zijn ja
<JanC> veel van de fixes die in de eerste week uitkomen waren ook al klaar voor de release, maar nog niet getest (wat o.a. minimaal één week in -proposed inhoudt)
<OerHeks> hmm ik zie in de log wel acties, dit zal dan wel op de achtergrond gaan .. ?
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis staat bij nieuwe installaties automatisch installeren van security fixes aan tegenwoordig
<OerHeks> ja, sec fixes komen automatisch binnen, dat weet ik. is ook vermeld.
<OerHeks> dus het ziet er wel goed uit.
<CH_> Voeg een ppa van mozilla-daily toe en je hebt elke dag updates, als je er echt op staat ;-)
<OerHeks> CH_, ik had meer updates verwacht, zoals bij ubuntu. maar er vernieuwd zeker niet zoveel met KDE
<JanC> er komen vaak bugfix releases van gtk/gnome kort na de release ook
<Seghele> Ben op zoek als beginner LAZARUS naar een freeware database voor Lazarus
<exalt> Seghele: is lazarus nogsteeds actief ?
<Seghele> Wat is de bedoeling van actief?
<OerHeks> freeware database, mysql ?
<Seghele> Zoek dus meer precies naar een tegenhanger van "Absolute Database" voor Delphi en niet naar Mysql
<OerHeks> er is een hele wiki > http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Lazarus_Database_Tutorial
<OerHeks> ok, fijn om dat gelijk te melden, scheelt me zoeken.
<OerHeks> :-s
<Seghele> Zoek dus naar een DB die "geen" engine nodig heeft op de pc om het programma uit te voeren. Zoals Absolute Database in Windows omgeving.
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met "geen" engine ?
<exalt> OerHeks: geen extra dependencies denkik
<JanC> Seghele: je bedoelt een engine die geen server nodig heeft, of wat?
<Seghele> Met Absolute Database hoeft dit programma (engine) niet op de pc te staan waarop een Lazarus programma wordt uitgevoerd.
<JanC> Seghele: SQLite werkt zonder server, als je dat bedoelde...
<Seghele> Ken sqLite niet, zal eens opzoeken.
<Seghele> Draait sqLie ook op Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> sqlite zit in de repository's
<Seghele> Bedankt voor deze info.
<JanC> SQLite is een library die in de repositories zit inderdaad
<JanC> Seghele: SQLite wordt o.a. door Firefox gebruikt
<OerHeks> er is ook een lazarus-ide
<JanC> OerHeks: is er ook nog iets anders met die naam buiten de IDE?  ;)
<JanC> en de bijhorende programmeercomponenten
<exalt> JanC: een cafe in leiden
<OerHeks> nee, alleen de IDE
<OerHeks> met QT en GTK+ backend
<Seghele> Heb nog een ander probleem. Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik mijn Canon Scanner 4400F aan de praat krijg in Ubuntu?
<JanC> nee
<Seghele> OK
<JanC> er zitten ook componenten voor DBF bestanden en zo in Lazarus
<Seghele> Als "Lazarus" beginner moet ik nog veel ontdekken en leren. Alvast bedankt.
<CH_> Seghele: die scanner wordt totaal niet ondersteund, zo te lezen. Canon is en blijft vervelend.
<Seghele> Zal binnenkort een andere moeten aanschaffen. Een HP?
<CH_> Goed idee. HP werkt prima.
<CH_> Mijn HP scanner: inpluggen, scannen. Mijn HP printer: inpluggen, printen.
<Seghele> Een voorstel voor een HP foto scanner?
<CH_> Weet ik niet, ik heb zelf een nogal eenvoudig model.
<CasW> Hoe kan ik in mijn /etc/hosts-bestand het zo aanpassen dat www.noem_maar_een_leuke_site.org_natuurlijk 'gewoon' meteen naar het ip-adres gaat?
<CH_> dan voeg je die toe eraan?
<CasW> Ik heb het geprobeerd, maar het werkt niet :(
<CH_> Wel even netwerk herstarten ook.
<CasW> Oh, dat kan helpen ja. Sudo service network restart of zo?
<CH_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   -- doe ik altijd maar jij kan wel gelijk hebben.
<CasW> Oké, bedankt
<CasW> Nope, werkt niet :(
<CH_> Dat is wel vreemd.
<CasW> Ik heb er nu dus staan: 174.36.222.236 *tab* http://www.notdoppler.com
<CH_> Je doet het volgens mij op de juiste manier.
<RawChid> CasW: zonder http://www.
<RawChid> Dus alleen de hostnaam
<CH_> Ah, natuurlijk.
<CasW> Dus alleen notdoppler.com?
<RawChid> Jup
<CH_> Je kan zo'n adblock hosts file downloaden, dan zie je 10000 van dat soort regels.
<CasW> Oké, even kijken
<RawChid> Netwerk herstarten is touwens niet nodig
<JanC> je moet geen restart doen bij aanpassingen aan /etc/hosts
<RawChid> Firefox moet je "soms" herstarten voor het werkt. Maar meestal werkt het direct
<CasW> Oké, ik ben dan even weg, zo terug (webchat)
<CH_> Dat is mijn ritueel, heb ooit lang met /etc/resolv.conf gestoeid en dan moest het wel.
<JanC> Firefox cached zelf DNS queries
<RawChid> Eerst CTRL+F5 wil volgens mij ook wel helpen
<CasW> Nee, werkt niet...
<CasW> Nouja, alsnog bedankt (ligt waarschijnlijk aan de beveiliging hier)
<Ronnie> wie kan mij helpen met apache, ik snap er niets van. Op dit moment ziet mijn httpd.conf er zo uit: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/deployment/modwsgi/#serving-media-files en werkt goed
<Ronnie> Maar nu wil ik een 2e django installatie draaien. Hoe pak ik dit aan (het liefst via sites-available en sites-enabled). Ik heb heel wat geprobeert met virtualhosts, maar ik krijg steeds niets te zien
<RawChid> Ronnie, wat ik doe is default kopieeren in sites-available
<RawChid> En dan aanpassen
<RawChid> Vervolgens in /etc/hosts site2.lan toevoegen voor localhost. En in die vhost bestand zeggen dat het voor site2.lan is
<Ronnie> ah, ik vergeet dus steeds die /etc/hosts file
<Ronnie> wat moet ik daar invullen?
<RawChid> 127.0.0.1  site2.lan
<Ronnie> en wat is dat vhost bestand?
<RawChid> http://pastebin.com/bS41TVrD
<RawChid> Dat is mijn minimale default vhost bestand
<RawChid> Die staat in sites-available
<Ronnie> ah, dat heet dus een vhost
<Ronnie> en wat moet er in httpd.conf staan?
<RawChid> Daar doe ik nooit wat mee
<Ronnie> mag ik die dan leeg maken?
<RawChid> Euh... ff de mijne bekijken
<RawChid> Die van mij is leefg
<RawChid> Ik heb trouwens een script die al die handelingen voro me doet
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik heb nu: http://pastebin.com/sFp8C16h en http://pastebin.com/JsyLvJWz
<Ronnie> httpd.conf is leeg
<JanC> Ronnie: ben je zeker dat je httpd.conf wil aanpassen?
<RawChid> Ronnie en werkt het? Waarom staat DocumentRoot in commentaar?
<Ronnie> RawChid: , nee werkt niet
<Ronnie> documentroot weet ik niet of ik die nodig heb
<Ronnie> zie ik nergens in de django doc terugkomen
<JanC> Ronnie: voor Apache-configuratie specifiek op Debian/Ubuntu lees je best eens /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian.gz
<Ronnie> alles wordt via mod_wsgi geserveerd heb ik begrepen
<RawChid> Oh, daar heb ik niet zoveel ervaring mee
<Ronnie> RawChid: maar ik krijg zelfs: Firefox kan de server op itstime.myhost.nl niet vinden.
<Ronnie> dus nog niet eens een apache error pagina
<RawChid> Heb je Apache wel herstart?
<Ronnie> yup
<RawChid> Dat moet bij elke wijziging he
<Ronnie> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<RawChid> Ik doe altijd restart
<Ronnie> gedaan, maar ook geen verschil
<RawChid> ping itstime.lan
<RawChid> Wat doet dat?
<JanC> hij wil itstime.myhost.nl, lijkt me?
<JanC> Ronnie: als je fouten ziet in Apache ook altijd in de logs kijken...
<Ronnie> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms
<JanC> anders kan je lang zoeken  ;)
<Ronnie> JanC: er komen helemaal geen fouten, lijkt wel of apache het bestand niet ziet ofzo
<JanC> eh
<Ronnie> http://pastebin.com/sm5NT6cQ
<Ronnie> http://pastebin.com/QF3pRSM6
<CasW> Ik zal gaan
<CasW> Dag
<Ronnie> JanC, RawChid: ik snap er helemaal niets van
<JanC> Ronnie: staat itstime.myhost.nl ook in je hosts?
<Ronnie> JanC: nee
<JanC> hoe wordt die dan verondersteld te werken?
<JanC> op http://itstime.myhost.nl/ krijg ik overigens wel iets (een generieke pagina van http://myhost.nl/ )
<JanC> tenzij dat een voorbeeld was  ;)
<Ronnie> ja, myhost is ook niet mijn domein, de echte domeinnaam heb ik varvangn
<JanC> als die niet in je hosts-bestand staat, staat die dan wel in je DNS?
<JanC> ik bedoel, de DNS voor je domein?
<Ronnie> ik voel me een behoorlijke noob op server gebied. Hoe/wat/waar moet je dat instellen?
<Ronnie> `mydomain.nl` werkte altijd, die verwijst naar het ip adres van de server
<Ronnie> een vriend van mij heeft dat ingesteld op zijn hosting account
<RawChid> Ronnie!
<RawChid> Hij moet ook in sites-enabled
<RawChid> symlink
<RawChid> Anders negeert apache em
<Ronnie> RawChid: staat die ook in, heb ik de verkeerde `ls` gepost?
<Ronnie> RawChid: http://pastebin.com/QF3pRSM6
<RawChid> weet ik niet
<JanC> Ronnie: je zal dan eerst moeten uitzoeken wie de DNS verzorgt voor je domein: de domeinagent of de hostingfirma
<RawChid> Maar itstime.lan doet het ook niet?
<RawChid> Browser al eens herstart?
<Ronnie> RawChid: hoe kan ik dat vanaf hier testen, ik verbind via ssh met de server
<RawChid> Ow, ik dacht dat je lokaal werkte
<RawChid> Je moet dan in je hosts ipv 127.0.0.1 het IP van je server neerzetten he
<Ronnie> nja, de server zit wel binnen hetzelfde netwerk
<RawChid> Of heb je een domein bvan je server? DAn hoef je je hosts file niet eens aan te passen
<Ronnie> maar niet op dezeldfde pc
<RawChid> En je SSH-ed naar een IP ?
<Ronnie> nee, domainnaam
<RawChid> Bij ServerName zet je de naam die je in je browser intypt
<Ronnie> alhowel ip oo kzou kunnen
<RawChid> FYI: apache2ctl -S is om je config the controleren op fouten
<Ronnie> RawChid: JanC heeft het al prive opgelost, er is geen A record voor
<Ronnie> er is geen wildcard voor subdomeinen ingesteld
<RawChid> Nice, en wat was dan de oplossing?
<Ronnie> wordt, alleen een vriend van mij kan die wijzignen. Wordt vervolgt
<JanC> Ronnie: wildcard is niet altijd de beste oplossing, maar wel als je zeker bent dat alle *.jouwdomein.nl naar hetzelfde IP moeten verwijzen en zullen verwijzen (ook in de toekomst)
<JanC> anders kan je beter specifieke records aanmaken
<Ronnie> voorlopig zal dat wel zo zijn
<Ronnie> als het een success gaat worden, dan gaan de servers toch verhuizen
<Ronnie> die zit nu nog aan een 50/50mbit lijn
<Vancha> mensen ik ga, ik wens julie allen nog een plezierige voortzetting van de dag.
<Jana_> ik heb hulp nodig met het installeren van ubuntu 11.04
<MonkeyDust> shoot
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> de wiki is nog niet bijgewerkt voor 11.04 maar komt op hetzelfde neer, denk ik  >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<Jana_> nou, die wiki komt niet precies op hetzelfde neer, want die zegt dat je gewoon moet aanvinken dat je hem naast je bestaande wilt draaien. maar dat vraagt 11.04 niet zo.
<OerHeks> dat kan, zie > http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-11-04natty-installation-screenshots-gallary.html?pid=424
<OerHeks> als je dan dual boot wilt, met een ander OS, kies dan something else
<Jana_> en daar is het waar ik het niet meer snap. ik weet er weinig vanaf en ik weet niet in welke partitie ubuntu moet worden geplaatst
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: begin al eens met sudo parted --list en plak het resultaat hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Jana_> ik volg je even niet, sorry (newbie alert)
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: op een terminal en type => sudo parted --list
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: ben je nu in ubuntu?
<Jana_> nee, want het is de eerste keer dat ik het wilde gaan installeren
<Jana_> daarom volg ik je misschien ook niet helemaal
<MonkeyDust> je bent in windoze?
<Jana_> jup
<MonkeyDust> en kun je opstarten met een ubuntu cd of usb?
<Jana_> dan moet ik toch eerst ubuntu hebben geinstalleerd? en dat gaat dus nu niet omdat ik niet weet waar ik 'm moet plaatsen
<MonkeyDust> heb je meer dan
<MonkeyDust> heb je meer dan 1 pc?
<Jana_> nee
<MonkeyDust> een live cd moet je niet installeren, om toch te kunnen gebruiken
<Jana_> maar kan ik niet gewoon ubuntu in de partitie plaatsen met de meeste ruimte?
<MonkeyDust> die eerst het eenvoudigste, vanaf de live cd
<MonkeyDust> doe*
<OerHeks> heb je die partitie al vrij ?
<Jana_> ik heb geen flauw idee :S
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: start op met de live cd (try ubuntu) en kom dan terug hier op de chat
<Jana_> ok, dan ben ik zo weer terug
<OerHeks> ja dat is het makkelijkste.
<Jana_> en daar was ik weer
<alex--> Hoi, ik heb nu 11.04 live op me laptop draaien
<alex--> De muis snelheid staat op vollop, dit is redelijk te doen met touchpad
<alex--> Maar met usb muis niet, maar die gebruik ik dus ook soms.
<alex--> Is er een optie om beide apart in te stellen?
<MonkeyDust> dag Jana_
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: is je systeem in het engels of nederlands?
<Jana_> Engels zo te zien
 * MonkeyDust gaat eerst in Unity, momentje
<alex--> volgensmij heb ik hem op nederlands gezet
<alex--> maar hij staat op engels
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: klik op Applications > Terminal
<Jana_> got it
<MonkeyDust> ok, Jana_ type daar => sudo parted --list
<Jana_> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> ok Jana_ surf naarhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/ en plak daar het resultaat, dat je in terminal ziet
<Jana_> oké
<Jana_> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> en plak die link hier op de chat
<Jana_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605277/
<MonkeyDust> goed
<MonkeyDust> maar nu moet je weten waar Windoze staat, dat doen we met mkdir en mount
<Jana_> in de terminal typen?
<MonkeyDust> ja, type => mkdir windoze
<Jana_> het doet niets,
<MonkeyDust> ok, het doet iets, maar je ziet het niet
<Jana_> brb, huisgenoot roept dat we kunnen eten en anders gaat hij niet meer voor mij koken. brb, en al heel erg bedankt dat je me helpt monkeydust!
<MonkeyDust> gg
<OerHeks> wat mag je allemaal in je humans.txt zetten ?
<hansw> zie het voorbeeld dat ze linken
<OerHeks> zoals >> http://www.google.com/humans.txt
<OerHeks> dus je kan een gebruiker daarmee niet beperken op je apacheserver ?
<CH_> Alles mag.
<hansw> OerHeks, nee, daar heb je andere middelen voor, .htaccess bijvoorbeeld, of je directivies in de conf
<OerHeks> geen tegenhanger van robots.txt dus, oke.
<Jana_> en daar ben ik weer (voor even heel kort, maar dan kom ik daarna weer terug)
<Jana_> Wat is mijn volgende stap monkeydust?
<Jana_> brb
<Jana_> en daar was ik weer opnieuw
<alex--> MonkeyDust: heb je al een oplossing?
<OerHeks> je wilt je muis appart instellen in een live cd, voor vast ?
<alex--> heb live usb draaien
<alex--> maar als ik touchpad snel zet
<alex--> is (usb) muis ook snel
<alex--> muis moet dus langzamer
<alex--> maar touchpad snel
<OerHeks> nee, dat is 1 instelling, denk ik.
<CasW> Je moet een scriptje laten uitvoeren als je de muis aansluit, lijkt me, het is dacht ik niet standaard ingesteld
<alex--> ja, maar ik wil dus wel dat touchpad dan snel laten
<alex--> niet veranderen
<alex--> want soms gebruik ik touchpad en soms muis
<CasW> Ja, daarom, bij aankoppeling en afkoppeling van de muis moet je automatisch een script laten draaien die de snelheid aanpast
<Jana_> is monkeydust nou wel of niet aanwezig? ik wil verder =(
<CasW> Wat is je probleem?
<alex--> CasW: ik wissel nogal snel tussen muis en touchpad
<alex--> dus dan is het niet handig om met script de snelheid te veranderen
<alex--> omdat ik dan weer op touchpad wil werken
<alex--> en dan staat hij te langzaam
<CasW> Je wisselt dus terwijl hij nog aangesloten is
<alex--> ja
<OerHeks> misschien is dit wel in een installatie uit te voeren, maar live ..
<CasW> Dan is het voor zover ik weet niet mogelijk
<alex--> :(
<Jana_> Monkeydust? Kun je me weer verder helpen?
<CasW> Jana_, wat is het probleem? Misschien dat wij kunnen helpen
<Jana_> Ik moet uitzoeken waar ik ubuntu moet installeren, op welke partitie. Ik ben nogal een newbie en ik snap er weinig van
<OerHeks> dit is de fdisk van Jana_ >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605277/
<CasW> Wil je het náást Windows installeren? Of gewoon eroverheen?
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: mijn leven krijgt weer kleur! :)
<OerHeks> je zult sda3 kleiner moeten maken, vermoed ik
<Jana_> en hoe ga ik dat doen?
<Jana_> monkeydust, wat is de volgende stap?
<CasW> Gewoon zeggen 'Ubuntu naast Windows installeren' of zoiets, en dan komt er wel een slider waar je kan zeggen hoeveel geheugen je wil gebruiken
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: je moet zien waar je windows staat
<Jana_> CasW, dat scherm komt er dus niet, je moet zelf blijkbaar een partitie aanwijzen
<Jana_> Monkeydust, ik had al dat mkdir gedaan
<CasW> Oh, da's ook niet handig...
<MonkeyDust> je hebt al mkdir windoze gedaan, nu gebruiken we windoze om te zoeken
<CasW> Nouja, dan een Wubi? Is dat niet beter dan?
<Jana_> Monkeydust, moet ik nu gewoon windoze intypen dan?
<MonkeyDust> Jana_: mkdir = make directory, we gebruiken nu de directory windoze om te zien waar windows staat
<Jana_> dus....?
<MonkeyDust> typ mount
<Jana_> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> ok, plak het resultaat hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> en plak de link in de chatbox
<Jana_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605345/
<MonkeyDust> ok, Jana_ type sudo fdisk -l en weer plakken
<Jana_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605347/
<alex--> OerHeks: verschil tussen live en installatie maakt niet zo heel veel uit.. normaal schrijft hij het op de hdd, maar nu schrijft hij het in ram geheugen
<MonkeyDust> ok Jana_ type => sudo mount /dev/sda1 mkdir
<MonkeyDust> ok Jana_ type => sudo mount /dev/sda1 windoze
<OerHeks> klopt, dus zul je een scriptje moeten hebben die die waarden wel afzonderlijk invoerd.
<MonkeyDust> bedoel ik
<OerHeks> als dat al kan..
<Jana_> hij zegt: mount: special device /dev/sdal does not exist
<MonkeyDust> sda1, cijfer 1 dus
<Jana_> o, oeps =]
<Jana_> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> ok, type nu =< ls windoze
<MonkeyDust> ok, type nu => ls windoze (pijltje was fout)
<Jana_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605354/
<alex--> lijken net smileys MonkeyDust
<Jana_> inderdaad =]
<MonkeyDust> lolbroeken
<alex--> Heb me grapjas net uit MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ok, type nu umount windoze en daarna => sudo mount /dev/sda2 windoze
<Jana_> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> ok, ls windoze en plakken in pastebin
<MonkeyDust> na deze sessie ben je expert, Jana_ ;-)
<Jana_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605358/
<Jana_> haha, nou, ik betwijfel het
<Jana_> ik heb er weinig verstand, maar ubuntu lijkt mij wel mooi om te gebruiken, dusja
<MonkeyDust> we zijn ooit allemaal zelf beginners geweest
<Jana_> Dat is natuurlijk waar.
<MonkeyDust> ok, type nu umount windoze en daarna => sudo mount /dev/sda3 windoze
<MonkeyDust> en weer ls windoze en plakken
<Jana_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605360/
<MonkeyDust> program Files, Users, Windows... dat is em :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<MonkeyDust> ok, Jana_ dus je Windows staat op /dev/sda3
<Jana_> ok
<MonkeyDust> schrijf dat op
<Jana_> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> dus je ubuntu maaf NIET op /dev/sda3 komen
<MonkeyDust> *mag
<Jana_> en op die ander twee kan geen problemen op leveren?
<MonkeyDust> normaal niet
<MonkeyDust> maar ik ken niet genoeg van windows
<OerHeks> windows vista of 7 ?
<Jana_> 7
<Jana_> vista is het kutste wat er bestaat
<OerHeks> deze kan in diskmanagment zelf de partitie veilig verkleinen
<MonkeyDust> een vrouw die kut zegt, het blijft aardig :)
<OerHeks> klik op je disk, rechtermuis > verkleinen en volg die procedure, hij gaat eerst rekenen hoeveel je veilig kleiner kan maken.
<Jana_> Tsja, dat heb je als je met jongens opgroeit
<CasW> Wat OerHeks zegt moet dus bínnen Windows
<Jana_> maar in feite zou ubuntu nu dan wel op /dev/sda1 kunnen volgens http://paste.ubuntu.com/605277/ ?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<Jana_> binnen windows? huh?
<CasW> Windows opstarten ipv de live Ubuntu waar je nu op zit
 * MonkeyDust geeft de fakkel door, wegens onvoldoende kennis van windows
 * CasW neemt hem dan maar aan ;)
<Jana_> maar brengt dat eventueel geen schade aan aan windows?
<CasW> Oké, start Windows op
<OerHeks> voordeel van de windows manier, is dat je antivirus niet gaat zeuren als je windows weer opstart.
<CasW> Dan júist niet, daarom
<Jana_> oké, dan start ik windows weer op, dat duurt even een poosje vanwege een schijfcontrole aan het begin die altijd drie minuten blijft hangen totdat hij verder gaat
<Jana_> tot zo! (en allen al veel bedankt voor de hulp!)
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Altijd fijn, Windows <_<"
<CasW> Heerlijk
<OerHeks> je moet toch èrgens van overstappen ?
<OerHeks> 200 miljoen gebruikers, is het doel.
<CasW> Nee, hoor, moet helemaal niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, Windows is hét platform waar je van moet overstappen
<OerHeks> 200 miljoen updaters
<Jana_> en daar was ik weer =]
<OerHeks> oke, open startmenu > uitvoeren > diskmgmt.msc
<Jana_> gedaan
<OerHeks> dan op je partitie klikken, rechtermuis, verkleinen ( als ik het juist herinner)
<Jana_> en op welke partitie moet ik klikken dan?
<OerHeks> de grootste
<OerHeks> 309 gb als het goed is.
<Jana_> hij zegt dat de partitie die ik probeer te verkleinen mogelijk beschadigd is :S
<OerHeks> ai dat verklaard die disk check elke boot
<Jana_> ja, dat is het dan ja
<Jana_> maar als ik die schijfcontrole laat lopen, blijft hij voor altijd hangen
<OerHeks> schijfcontrole kan lang duren idd, zie je dan helemaal geen HDD lampje activiteit meer ?
<Jana_> ik heb 'm twee keer een keer een hele dag laten draaien, maar hij bleef hangen bij hetzelfde moment. wat dat moment is weet ik zo even niet uit mijn hoofd.
<OerHeks> hmm even denken.. heb je er een originele windows dvd bij gekregen, of alleen een recovery set die je hele schijf wist ?
<Jana_> helaas, geen dvdtje, maar ik was van plan binnenkort windows er op nieuw op te zetten. een vriend van mij zou even een dvdtje regelen
<OerHeks> ik hoop dan, dat het geen hardware fout is.
<Jana_> hmm, tsja, hoe kon je daar achter?
<Jana_> en zolang heb ik mijn lieve laptop nog niet
<CasW> Harde schijven hebben zogenaamde SMART-gegevens, zijn die goed?
<OerHeks> s.m.a.r.t. staat ook ergens in het systeem menu
<CasW> http://www.passmark.com/products/diskcheckup.htm
<Jana_> ik heb geen verstand van hardware (a)
<CasW> Oh, dan wat OerHeks zegt, ik heb ook niet zo'n ervaring met Windows
<CasW> sorry, dit scherm mag ik niet sluiten :p
<JanC> in Ubuntu kan je makkelijk SMART-gegevens controleren in Schijfgereedschap
<Jana_> en in windows? (waar ik dus nu weer in zit)
<OerHeks> als smart aanstaat, vind je het in computermanagment
<JanC> Jana_: er zijn freeware tools voor SMART in Windows (of je kan Ubuntu live-CD/USB gebruiken)
<JanC> OerHeks: Windows 7 ?
<Jana_> windows 7 ja, maar ik kan het niet vinden eigenlijk
<OerHeks> diskmanagment*
<Jana_> en diskmanagment is in de nederlandse windows ....? ik kan het niet vinden namelijk
<hansw> schijfbeheer?
<Jana_> nope, kan hij ook niet vinden
<hansw> gewoon even zoeken, of op engels zetten
<Jana_> o, wacht, misschien bij apparaatbeheer=>schijfstations?
<hansw> ik ken windows niet, wellicht is dat het
<Jana_> er staat bij alle drie de schijven dat ze correct werken
<CasW> Dan zal het 'gewoon' fout zijn zegmaar, niet hardwarematig fout
<Jana_> ok, dat hoop ik dan maar. ik zet gewoon binnenkort win7 er weer opnieuw op, en dan kom ik dan weer terug voor hulp bij ubuntu (a)
<HeerSMZett> lo
<CasW> Hé Heer
<HeerSMZett> lo casw!
<HeerSMZett> hoezie hier?
<CasW> Heer, ben jij bekend met #ubuntu-nl-offtopic? ;)
<RobinJ> help
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<MonkeyDust> RobinJ: is wanhopig en ten einde raad
 * OerHeks wacht nogsteeds met spanning op de helpvraag van RobinJ 
<RobinJ> nvm
<RobinJ> ik deed per ongeluk amsg ipv msg
<HeerSMZett> nu deed je quit ipv enter :P
<Terminator> <Terminator> <Terminator> als ik dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doe zou hij toch iets moeten openen?
<Terminator> <Terminator> iemand een idee wat er mis zou kunnen zijn?
<Terminator> hij doet niks..
<Terminator> en ja, ik gebruik er sudo voor :P
<hansw> Terminator, wat wil je opnieuw instellen dan?
<hansw> onder ubuntu heb je een aantal mogelijkheden
<hansw> monitors (staat ergens in je menu structuur)
<hansw> of eventueel nvidia config
<Terminator> nou
<Terminator> hij moet andere drivers pakken vermoed ik
<Terminator> ben nu een beetje aan het experimenteren met meerdere videokaarten
<Terminator> en heb wat oude pci-videokaartjes
<hansw> kan best zijn dat ze reconfigure hebben gesloopt (weet ik niet zeker)
<Terminator> hmm
<Terminator> bij sommige kaartjes toont ie alleen de achtergrond
<Terminator> en laadt ie de menus en dergelijke niet eens :P
<Terminator> trouwens
<hansw> vreemd, hier doet die dpkg ook niets
<Terminator> nee, he
<Terminator> dan ligt het dus niet aan mij iig ;)
<hansw> nou, ik gebruik al unity, daar kan het ook aan liggen
<Terminator> doe dit in 10.04
<hansw> ik zit al op 11.04, wellicht dat iemand anders het nog heeft
<Terminator> hmja, ik vind dat unity maar niks :P
<Terminator> mis de configureerbaarheid van balken enzo..
<hansw> ben het gaan proberen omdat ik wil weten waar ik op mopper
<hansw> het configgen is idd wat lastig maar als het eenmaal goed draait valt het reuze mee moet ik zeggen
<hansw> en er zitten nog wel wat rare dingen in
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<hansw> Terminator, lijkt alsof gdm of xdm in de weg zit wellicht
<hansw> dus eerst terug naar init 2 of 3 gok ik :-)
<Terminator> huh?
<Terminator> init 2 of 3?
<hansw> laat maar :-)
<hansw> sluit X af en doe het vanaf de cli
<Terminator> dan zou hij wel wat moeten doen?
<Terminator> ctrl+alt+f1 doet ie namelijk ook niks ;)
<hansw> met init kun je terug naar de commandline
<hansw> weet alleen niet wat dan de init is die je moet hebben binnen ubuntu
<hansw> init 1 is erg basic
<hansw> 2 iets meer
<hansw> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hansw> dat zou ook moeten werken
<hansw> dan stopt X maar zit je nog in dezelfde init
<erkan^> hoi hansw (-:
<hansw> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> nog 33 dagen heb je dan vakantie (-:
<hansw> nou, volgens mij vergiste ik me
<hansw> 18 juni pas
<erkan^> dus 39 dagen?
<hansw> ja, zoiets
<erkan^> ga je leuk in de vakantie doen?
<hansw> huis schilderen
<erkan^> gaaf!
<hansw> en vooral relaxen
<hansw> en kan nu met ubuntu spelen in de achtertuin, komt dus wel goed :-)
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> brb
<OerHeks> het probleem van Jana vanmiddag ?? > http://security.nl/artikel/37038/1/Rootkit_verminkt_Windows_7_systemen.html
<hansw> OerHeks, ik weet niet wat zijn/haar problemen waren
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe kan je Windows 7 systemen nou verminken? <_<"
<CasW> Nog erger dan ze al zijn bedoel je?
<OerHeks> jongens, ik bedoelde dit serieus, klonk als die klacht ..
<MrChrisDruif> CasW; dat dacht ik ook
<hansw> OerHeks, kan best zijn hoor
<OerHeks> en kapotte disk is ook een tekentje dat de partitie gedoe niet helemaal jofel is
<hansw> OerHeks, maar let op, dit is de voorbode van Linux gebruikers
<OerHeks> daarom vroeg ik naar de originele disk( die niet aanwezig is, wat ik altijd raar vind )
<hansw> er komen straks interfaces die gewoon ook vragen of je iets als sudo wil draaien
<OerHeks> ehm, canonical wil naar de 200 miljoen gebruikers.
<hansw> en dan krijg je dus ook de virus meuk binnen, als 5 procent van de bevolking iets doet is het de moeite waard om ze kaal te plukken of te misbruiken
<hansw> je ziet het al terug in de enorme aantallen sites die gehackt worden op linux servers
<OerHeks> MTA game servers enzo
<hansw> zolang mensen admin:admin als combi blijven gebruiken zal het ook nog rustig doorgroeien overigens
<hansw> en dan het database gebruik, ook altijd grappig
<hansw> mensen krijgen een database bij een provider
<hansw> vervolgens krijgen ze niet de rechten om verschillende gebruikers met verschillende rechten op die database aan te maken
<hansw> m.a.w. gebruiker www-data heeft dezelfde rechten als de root gebruiker van die database instance
<OerHeks> systeembeheerder dezelfde rechten als administrator ?
<OerHeks> njam
<hansw> OerHeks, binnen je applicatie wel ja
<hansw> en dat omdat mensen die iets maken niets van rechten snappen
<hansw> ik vermoed dat de eerste grote desktop hack voor linux ook via couchdb ofzo gaat plaatsvinden
<hansw> OerHeks, de geschiedenis geeft leuke voorbeelden. Je kon vroeger een linux doos hacken door een gat in mysql, je kon aangeven waar een outfile geschreven moest worden :-)
<hansw> dus maakte je een copie van een non shadow password file en zette die in de documentroot van de webserver
<OerHeks> als je met websites bezig bent, dan weet je toch ook wel de controle sites ?
<OerHeks> en met databases met een frontoffice
<hansw> uhmm, hoezo? vraag jij eens aan tjibba wat hij er van weet?
<OerHeks> validators etc
<hansw> of aan iemand anders die er mee werkt?
<hansw> en wordpress host, of drupal
<hansw> die applicaties hebben allemaal maar 1 gebruiker hoor, user nobody is ook user admin
<hansw> enigste verschil is dat de code er op checked
<hansw> maar als je een sql injectie kunt uitvoeren ben je admin
<OerHeks> mja, als zo'n rootding de grub verprutst, heeft ubuntu het gedaan :(
<hansw> meestal de gebruiker hoor, of de applicatie die hij/zij draait
<hansw> en nu nosql oplossingen voor de desktop gebruikt worden gaat het niet lang meer duren, ze draaien namelijk als de gebruiker
<Jhinta> goeie avond , hoe akn ik ubuntu classic forceren van uit terminal
<blueberry> Hallo allen, korte vraag: hoe heet de tool die je nodig hebt om de 'window spread', Unity/shell, etc. te veranderen ook al weer?
<alex--> window wat?
<blueberry> het is *-configuration-tool, iets in die richting
<JanC> Jhinta: waarom terminal?
<blueberry> Eigenlijk de gehele manier waarop je gui reageert
<JanC> Jhinta: normaal kan je dat vanaf het inlogscherm?
<blueberry> de 'expose'
<JanC> blueberry: compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Jhinta> heb alleen een terminal
<blueberry> JAH
<blueberry> Dat was m!
<blueberry> Dank! :P
<JanC> Jhinta: als GDM niet opstart heb je een ander probleem, lijkt me?
<Jhinta> janc is heel wat ingewikelder dan je denkt , maar ik moet classic hebben
<Jhinta> draai ubuntu op me phone namelijk
<JanC> Jhinta: GDM draait altijd in "Classic" mode?
<Jhinta> 11.04
<Jhinta> draait in unity
<JanC> *GDM* gebruikt dezelfde settings als Classic-zonder-Compiz
<JanC> en in GDM moet je normaal kunnen kiezen wat je in je gebruikerssessie gebruikt
<JanC> dus heb je een probleem om in GDM te komen?
<JanC> of kan je dat niet gebruiken?
<Jhinta> tuurlijk kan dat als ik me schrem kan gebuirken maar dat is nu het geval niet , dus hoe doe ik dat via terminal
<OerHeks> jhinta, dit lijkt me de oplossing > http://www.linux-archive.org/edubuntu-user/503715-ldm-xsession-edubuntu-11-04-a.html
<OerHeks> LDM_XSESSION="gnome-session --session=classic-gnome"
<Jhinta> goeie avond oerheks
<JanC> OerHeks: standaard Ubuntu gebruikt geen LDM
<JanC> dat is de LTSP Display Manager
<OerHeks> ai, dat is speciaal voor edubuntu :(
<JanC> niet enkel Edubuntu, maar wel specifiek voor LTSP terminal server + thin client oplossingen
<JanC> Jhinta: wanneer je zegt dat je je scherm niet kan gebruiken, wat bedoel je dan precies?
<Jhinta> ? hoe geef ik een display aan?
<Jhinta> heb een telefoon , touch screen
<Jhinta> 10. werkt enkel mutitouch probleem
<Jhinta> nu 11.4 nog
<JanC> en het touch-gedeelte werkt niet?
<JanC> ok
<FlipStonE> ik heb een vraag waar ik graag jullie gedacht van wou weten... als je een nieuwe ssd in je systeem propt, wat doe je? alleen ubuntu installeren, of eerst ubuntu, dan windows, of eerst windows, dan ubuntu?
<Jhinta> op 10.10 werkt touchscreen met een touchpad mt driver kwart slag gedraaid wat ik niet gefix krijg
<Jhinta> en probeer nu 11.04 uit
<alex--> eerst windows dan ubuntu
<alex--> Als je beide wilt tenminste FlipStonE
<JanC> ik zou alleen Ubuntu installeren, maar als je beide wil moet Windows eerst
<JanC> nu ja "moet", Windows maakt grub stuk, en dat is repareerbaar, maar Ubuntu maakt Windows bootloader niet stuk  ;)
<OerHeks> dan is dit het goede antwoord > http://askubuntu.com/questions/30483/how-do-i-start-ubuntu-classic-desktop-no-effects-from-the-command-line
<FlipStonE> ik weet eigelijk niet waarom ik eigenlijk windows nog zou installen, er is nog zoiets als virtualbox en zo... maar zat eens te denken...
<Jhinta> gnome-session --session=classic-gnome geeft aan error on display cant find
<FlipStonE> ik hoop enkel dat natty goed overweg kan met de ssd tijdens install
<OerHeks> met de verwijzing naar /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ en hoe de session te dwingen
<blueberry> Nog een vraag ddie misschien een beetje gek is, maar ik wil mijn 'zoek'-knop om m'n muis koppelen aan de desktop wall (die nu gekoppeld is aan <super>w). Waar kan dit?
<blueberry> Deze knop geeft als waarde XF86Search
<Jhinta> blijf een probleem hebben met display unity
<Jhinta> en die comandos uitvoren geven no display error aan
<JanC> hm, default voor jouw user moet ergens in je $HOME staan
<JanC> Jhinta: start dat commando ook X, of is het dan verondersteld gestart?
<JanC> okay op askubuntu is er dus al een X draaiende
<Jhinta> already active
<Jhinta> stop gdm start xinit all oke
<JanC> Jhinta: heb je dan X met enkel een xterm of wat krijg je?
<Jhinta> moet op een of andere mannier van die unity af
<Jhinta> xterm
<JanC> en in die xterm kan je dat commando niet invoeren?
<Jhinta> can alleen via terminal werklen en is geen ssh , om precies the zijn adb
<JanC> ik heb geen idee wat adb is  ;)
<JanC> anyway, dan moet je dus DISPLAY=:0 of zo er voor plakken
<Jhinta> bij na het zelfde van ssh , maar word voornamelijk voor android gebruikt
<Jhinta> is gewoon een terminal met een paar opties
<JanC> een "terminal" is in feite een fysieke machine, je weet wel zo'n ding met ponskaarten in en printer uit (oh ja, later hadden ze er ook met toetsenbord en CRT ;) )
<Jhinta> command line dan
<JanC> geen idee hoe het precies werkt
<JanC> die adb
<Jhinta> adb = shh zie het zo
<Jhinta> werkt het zelfde alleen je hebt geen xforwated en all die otios
<Jhinta> opties
<Jhinta> gewoon een standaard command line
<JanC> één of ander rsh-achtig iets dus  ;)
<JanC> maar eh
<JanC> je zei dat je Ubuntu gebruikte, niet Android?
<Jhinta> ja
<Jhinta> DISPLAY=:0 gnome-session --session=classic-gnome.session deze uitvoeren geeft
<Jhinta> No protocol specified
<Jhinta> ** (gnome-session:7794): WARNING **: Cannot open display:
<Jhinta> denk dat dat komt door dat ik niet kan aan geven welke display ofzo
<Jhinta> en probeerd alles in die terminal open te gooien
<Jhinta> ? kan ik niet gewoon die unity er af gooien?
<Jhinta> maar of tie dan weer in loged is een goeie vraag
<JanC> adb is blijkbaar een debug tool
<Jhinta> ja , maar adb shell is een terminal ;)
<Jhinta> op de hd2 hebben ze bijna alles werkent info voor de gene die het leuk vinden
<Jhinta> http://twitter.com/#!/htc_linux
<Jhinta> 10.10 werkt voledig op geluid na
<Jhinta> scheind dat ze dat all opgelost hebben bij 11.04
<JanC> Jhinta: wat doet xinit nadat je in de $HOME een shell scipt '.xinitrc' gemaakt hebt dat 'gnome-session --session=classic-gnome.session' start?  wel eerst als de desktop user inloggen, gok ik
<Jhinta> chmod +x neem ik aan?
<Jhinta> cant open display
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-10
<hoekje> goede nacht
<Jst> hallo
<babygirl> wie kan me helpen?k heb een word file in ubuntu net gemaakt maar moet t morgen open maken met windows office word
<babygirl> is dat mogelijk?
<babygirl> is er iemand die kan helpen?
<babygirl> please heb dat document dringend nodig
<fries> vraagje, Wat betekent de LTS in een versienummer?
<inSanity_> fries, LONG TERM SUPPORT
<inSanity_> betekent dat er langere tijd nog support op gegeven zal worden
<inSanity_> vaak is dit iets van +/- 3 jaar bij Ubuntu
<fries> tnx
<fries> hoe kan je in ubuntu 11.04 zorgen voor een kubus? ik weet dat het vroeger eerst aangepast moest worden bij bureaubladinstellingen op aangepast en dan via compiz manager
<CH_> ccsm installeren (compiz config settings manager)
<hoekje> goede morgen iedereen
<TinyG> Vraagje voor de kenners, of een goede link er is een nieuwe ati driver uit 11.5  hoe installeer ik deze?
<TinyG> ik heb namelijk veel problemen met de driver die ik nu heb
<JoshuaL> TinyG, http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<TinyG> die had ik al en dan het installeren?
<JoshuaL> In de terminal naar de map browsen met cd path/naar/bestand
<TinyG> oke
<JoshuaL> dan sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<JoshuaL> en dan ./ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<JanC> jij kijkt beter of er geen packages zijn ergens in een PPA van het X-team, lijkt me...
<hans_> gewoon --force --no-deps :-)
<JoshuaL> TinyG, wat JanC zegt lijkt me wel een betere oplossing :)
<TinyG> waar kan ik dat doen van JanC die packages vinden?
<JanC> wat is het andere versie-nummer van die 11.5?
<JanC> 8.841 ?
<TinyG> geen idee ga nu kijken
<TinyG> kan ik niet vinden
<CH_> Je hebt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI al bekeken?
<TinyG> ja maar dat is toch een andere versie?
<TinyG> is er ondertussen die veel veranderd?
<JanC> TinyG: je gebruikt Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<TinyG> ja
 * JanC vloekt op ATI met hun verwarrende 2 versienummers
<TinyG> :D herkenbaar
<JoshuaL> amd verwaarloost de driver voor linux sowieso de laatste tijd
<JanC> die driver is voor > 90 % hetzelfde als onder Windows, gok ik
<JanC> net als bij nvidia
<TinyG> ik reboot even
<OerHeks> knoeier, bmc 43xx firmaware installer hielp bij mij
<OerHeks> blup
<fujisan> Hoi
<fujisan> JanC ben je er misschien.... ?
<JoshuaL> Stel je vraag en misschien weet iemand het antwoord :)
<mandje> gaat de snelheid uit een gigabit switch als je er een 10/100mbit apparaat op aansluit?
<Schmiel> nope, je zult alleen max 10/100mbit met het apparaat wat je aansluit kunnen doen
<mandje> ok. de gigabit machines blijven op gigabit snelheid dus.
<mandje> tnx Schmiel
<Schmiel> 16:48 < mandje> ok. de gigabit machines blijven op gigabit snelheid dus.
<Schmiel> klopt
<Schmiel> graag gedaan
<Schmiel> wb rulus
<rulus> hoi :)
<Schmiel> :)
<pascal_> hi ik heb een klein probleempje met mijn ubuntu, als ik de oorspronkelijke ubuntuthema van 11.04 heb, dan looptie vast terwijl ik vrij veel werkgeheugen etc heb
<pascal_> waaraan kan dat liggen?
<Stef> Hallo, ik ga zodadelijk een cronjob aanmaken waarbij mijn server elke dag om 23h zal aflsuiten. Maar ik zal ooit wel eens hebben at ik hem om 23h ga nodig hebben. Hoe kan ik dan het beste voorkomen dat die pc die dag nie om 23h zal afsluiten ?
<OerHeks> cronjob wissen.
<rulus> Stef, in cronjob checken of /tmp/do-not-shutdown of zoiets bestaat; als je 'm dan nodig hebt: touch /tmp/do-not-shutdown
<OerHeks> of een # tijdenlijk voor die taak.
<rulus> ja, maar dan mag je die niet vergeten weer weg te halen OerHeks
<rulus> alles wat je in /tmp zet is sowieso weg na een reboot
<rulus> en in /tmp kan je ook als user, lijkt me ook wel makkelijk :)
<viezerd> server hoor je nie af te sluiten :p
<rulus> good point there :p
<Stef> viezerd: oké daar heb je een punt maar ik gebruik het eigenlijk meer als NAS .. maar er zitten server functies op (webserver enz) .. :)
<Stef> rulus: Wat bedoel je met 'touch' ?
<CasW> Da's een commando
<rulus> commando 'touch', maakt een lege file aan
<Stef> kan ik met dit commando kijken of een map/bestand bestaat?          if [ -d "$DIRECTORY" ]; then
<rulus> dat is voor een map ja, voor een file is het -f
<rulus> en die quotes zijn niet echt nodig
<rulus> tenzij je spaties ofzo in het pad hebt
<Stef> oké
<Stef> nog een vraag.. :) ik wil graag een public key voor ssh
<Stef> ik wil dat mijn iMac automatisch op de ssh van mijn ubuntu kan zonder wachtwoord
<Stef> moet ik dan een key aanmaken op iMac of op ubuntu ?
<rulus> op de iMac, en dan de public key toevoegen op ubuntu
<Stef> oké
<rulus> dat kan bv. met ssh-copy-id
<Stef> ja maar dat commando kent mijn iMac niet :/
<rulus> wel dan gewoon met scp kopiëren :)
<Stef>  scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub administrator@192.168.0.40
<Stef> zo ?
<rulus> met een dubbelpunt achteraan
<Stef> hmm nu krijg ik al meer resultaat
<Stef> maar ik moet nog steeds inloggen
<Stef> met wachtwoord
<rulus> ja, je moet die key nog toevoegen aan .ssh/authorized_keys
<rulus> dus inloggen en dan: cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<rulus> en dan mag je die id_dsa.pub wegmikken
<Stef> Bedankt!
<Stef> weer wat bijgeleerd!
<rulus> yw :)
<Wobbo> Betekend het zo dat ik "bye bye skype" kan zeggen?
<CasW> Misschien, misschien niet
<CasW> Er zijn aardig wat betalende linux-gebruikers, ik geloof dat je het dan niet zomaar mag opgeven
<viezerd> MS moet ook Linux gebruikers kunnen afluisteren
<Wobbo> Wel echt ..t, iedereen die ik probeer ubu te gebruiken is een erg belangrijk: kan ik daar wel skype gebruiken?
<hansw> Wobbo, voorlopig wel gok ik
<JoshuaL> Microsoft heeft toegezegd om de actief door te gaan met het ondersteunen van andere platformen
<Wobbo> Hoe % zal skype op linux worden gebruikt?
<hansw> Wobbo, dat maakt niet uit hoeveel, als klanten betalen zijn het inkomsten
<OerHeks> meer dan gtalk, denk ik.
<Wobbo> Gelukkig, voorlopig kan ik nog rustig slapen...
<hansw> en anders een sip client installeren
<Stef> Hallo, ik heb in sudo crontab -e volgende regel staan: * * * * * /serverscripts/ShutdownServer
<Stef> en mijn script http://paste.ubuntu.com/605809/
<Stef> maar ik krijg telkens deze mail aan --> /bin/sh: /serverscripts/ShutdownServer: Permission denied
<hansw> dan mag je dat als die gebruiker niet uitvoeren. Daarnaast heb je geen tijd erin staan
<rulus> Stef, script is wel executable?
<rulus> Stef, en #! regel ontbreekt
<Stef> rulus: als ik het uitvoer via commando werkt het perfect
<Stef> #! /bin/bash ?
<rulus> wellicht, maar zonder spatie
<rulus> en idd, je cron syntax klopt ook niet
<JanC> spatie mag wel hoor
<rulus> ah, oke, wist ik niet :)
<hansw> maar hij gaat nooit uit
<hansw> er staat geen tijd in die regel
<Stef> hoe bedoel je ?
<Stef> een 'exit' onderaan ?
<hansw> je hebt 5 sterretjes in de crontab regel staan
<rulus> hansw, hij gaat elke minuut uit ;)
<Stef> ja ik heb 5 sterren gedaan om te testen
<Stef> mag dat niet ?
<hansw> rules, nee, dan moet je 0-59/1 doen geloof ik
<hansw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<rulus> hansw, nee hoor, sterretje matcht alles
<Stef> inderdaad :)
<Stef> maar ik krijg nog steeds /bin/sh: /serverscripts/ShutdownServer: Permission denied
<Stef> en #!/bin/bash staat er nu in
<rulus> en het is executable? en moet je trouwens nog geen user in je crontab regel hebben ook niet?
<hansw> rulus, hmm, idd
<viezerd> dus 1minuut na het opstarten van je server wil je hem al shutdownen ?
<rulus> dus * * * * * root /serverscripts/ShutdownServer
<Stef> viezerd: zoals ik al zei, het is om te testen :) de bedoeling is om later een tijdstip op te zetten
<viezerd> hoe wil je de cronjob weghalen als de test slaagt ? ;)
<hansw> viezerd, ik gok dat hij geen shutdown doet :-)
<rulus> hehehe, snel typen he viezerd
<viezerd> hehe, ok :P
<Stef> de /tmp/do-not-shutdown bestaat dus geen probleem
<Stef> als ik ga testen met aflsuiten zet ik tijdstip op 5 min
<rulus> Stef, jaja maar die bestaat niet meer als je reboot
<rulus> ah k
<Stef> met root ervoor krijg ik --> /bin/sh: root: not found
<Stef> ik heb het!
<Stef> er moest 'bash' voor komen
<Stef> dus in crontab
<Stef> * * * * * bash /...
<rulus> euh, normaal regelt die #! dat hoor
<Stef> ja dat dacht ik ook maarja :)
<viezerd> en nu heeell snel typen na reboot :p
<hansw> gewoon een sh bom erin stoppen, die start meer processen op dan de kernel snel kan killen :-)
<Stef> als ik nu wil dat mijn script elke weekdag om 23h moet runnen
<doorntje> daarover gesproken
<Stef> en elk weekend om 2h snachts
<doorntje> als ik mijn laptop afsluit krijg ik steeds een melding dat er 5 seconden geen response is geweest
<doorntje> atom bios nog wat
<doorntje> uiteindelijk wordt er afgesloten, maar duurt wel lang
<Stef> * 23 * * 1-4 bash /...    ---> zal hiermee mijn script op ma, di, wo en do om 23 runnen?
<Stef> (23h)
<viezerd> Stef: dat eerste sterretje moet dan een 0 (nul) zijn
<Stef> ahja idd :)
<OerHeks> cron en concky, goeie start om te leren scripten.
<Stef> kan ik met een rsync command mijn OS backuppen?
<Stef> dus met andere woorden: kan ik / volledig kopieren terwijl het systeem actief is ?
<MonkeyDust> Stef: ja, met rsync -azvv bron doel
<JanC> Stef: dat is problematisch
<Stef> hoezo ?
<JanC> wat als een bestand aangepast wordt net op het moment dat rsync het kopieert?
<JanC> zodat je half de oude en half de nieuwe versie hebt?
<JanC> in je backup
<Stef> hmm dat is ook weer waar... maar dan zou ik nooit een backup kunnen maken ?
<MonkeyDust> terwijl je slaapt, Stef , ik dacht dat je dat bedoelde
<Stef> ja dat wou ik eerst doen
<JanC> je kan het doen als het niet draait, of je kan je data backupen op een manier die voor elk type data het beste is
<Stef> alleen vind ik geen manier om mijn ubuntu te laten opstarten snachts
<OerHeks> je zult bepaalde mappen moeten excluden, /var/urandom en /var/null en nog een paar.
<JanC> MonkeyDust: zelfs als je slaapt kunnen er dingen veranderen natuurlijk
<JanC> OerHeks: dat ook idd.
<OerHeks> ik had ergens die handige rsync --exclude regel
 * JanC lacht even bij het idee om /dev/urandom te kopiëren  :P
<JanC> (ik gok dat je /dev/ bedoelde ipv /var/
<Stef> oké dan houd ik het bij de mappen die ik echt nodig heb, maar kan ik in 1regel verschillende bronnen zetten ?
<Stef> en 1 doel
<RawChid> Als vertaalteam hebben we een groot gedeelte van Ubutnu vertaald. Één van de punten die nog achter is gebleven is de hulp via het menu of F1 van programma's. Het is een mooie klus om nog te vertalen, maar we vragen ons af in hoeverre dit eigenlijk wel gebruikt wordt. En hoe groot de behoefte is naar een Nederlandse hulp.
<RawChid>  Zouden jullie deze vragen even willen invullen: http://bit.ly/kHPDqy
<MonkeyDust> wat is dan wel een goeie manier of moment om te backuppen, JanC ?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: wel, van sommige data zoals documenten kan je er van uit gaan dat die statisch is 's nachts
<JanC> dus daar is er geen probleem
<Stef> RawChid: done ;)
<RawChid> Dank je wel Stef
<Stef> no problem ;)
<MonkeyDust> done
<JanC> en voor databases zijn er meestal oplossingen met snapshots of locks
<Stef> maar is er een manier om ubuntu snachts op te starten ?
<hansw> RawChid, done, maar aan mij heb je nieit zoveel
<CasW> RawChid, ik had hem al gedaan
<JanC> Stef: je kan het laten aanstaan  ;)
<RawChid> hansw, dat is niet waar
<Stef> haha ja maar ik wil ook een beetje besparen :)
<hansw> RawChid, wel als je .nl wil promoten
<RawChid> Van iemand die nooit hulp gebruikt en alles in het Engels doet willen we het ook weten bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> Stef: of er zijn manieren om de "BIOS wake-up time" in te stellen
<hansw> RawChid, ok
<RawChid> We willen juist weten of het wel nuttig is om zoiets te gaan vertalen
<Stef> janc inderdaad, had ik even niet aan gedacht
 * RawChid heeft hier en daar zijn twijfels :P
<Stef> ik zou bv om 4h nog even kunnen opstarten en dan om 4h10 even alles te backuppen
<Stef> en om 4h20 terug aflsuiten
<hansw> het zal wellicht nuttig zijn, maar veel oudere linux gebruikers (oud als in al jaren linux gebruiken) zijn het Engels gewend
<JanC> voor desktop-toepassingen vind ik het zeker nuttig
<hansw> ik denk dat het grote probleem is dat veel info alleen in het Engels te vinden is.
<hansw> je bereikt er een enorme doelgroep mee
<JanC> ook al is het voor mij niet noodzakelijk (mag voor mij in nl/en/fr/de zijn  ;) )
<hansw> ik moet ook echt nadenken als ik bij mijn duitse buren zoiets moet doen
<Stef> als ik nu sudo rsync -azvv bron doel gebruik dan gaat hij de rechten op root zetten
<JoshuaL> Wanneer kun je lid worden van Ubuntu NL op launchpad? heb een request to join gedaan :p
<Stef> kan ik het eenvoudig aanpassen als rechten op een andere gebruiken
<Stef> gebruiker*
<JanC> RawChid: waarom staat de officiële Ubuntu-documentatie niet bij de hulpbronnen?
<JanC> RawChid: en andere zoekmachines dan Google?
<JanC> en andere mailing lists  ;)
<RawChid> Niet zulke lastige vragen stellen JanC
<RawChid> Maar je hebt een punt hoor
<RawChid> Ik wilde vooral de Nederlandse bronnen noemen, maargoed ubuntuforums kan dan weer weg
 * JanC is altijd lastig bij enquêtes
<JanC> je wordt altijd naar een bepaald besluit toe geduwd  ;)
<RawChid> De wiki heb ik er ook niet bijgezet
<RawChid> Die vraag is tevens niet verplicht en meer ter info.
<MonkeyDust> scroogle
<JanC> DuckDuckGo ?  ☺
<RawChid> Google-en is toch ook een werkwoord
<RawChid> :P
<CasW> Nee, da's googelen
<JoshuaL> ik heb de enquete iig ingevuld en getweet
<OerHeks> googelen of googlen ?
<CasW> Googelen
<OerHeks> lijkt een beetje veel op goochelen
<RawChid> Dank je JoshuaL
<RawChid> Ben jij trouwens de Joshua van het documentatieteam?
<CasW> Och, het heeft toch wel twéé letters verschil
<JoshuaL> RawChid, nee
<RawChid> Oke
<hansw> RawChid, maar gaat ubuntu-nl.org weer officieel worden denk je?
<CasW> De ubuntu-nl community? Ik denk het wel
<RawChid> Die website is al officieel hoor
<hansw> RawChid, ik bedoel met erkenning
<RawChid> Maar Ubuntu NL zal vast wel weer een erkende LoCo worden ooit.
<CasW> Hebben we al een herkeuring aangevraagd?
<hansw> in .de is volgens mij geen erkende loco
<OerHeks> aan de vertaling zal het niet liggen :-)
<hansw> :-)
<RawChid> CasW, nu niet. Maar dat komt denk ik wel weer wanneer de tijd rijp is.
<CasW> Ja, natuurlijk
<JoshuaL> waarom is ubuntu-nl.org dan niet officieel?
<CasW> Maar ik vroeg me af of de tijd al rijp was ;)
<CasW> Joshua; een tijd geleden moesten alle LoCo's ineens gekeurt worden, en wij kwamen er niet doorheen (we hadden toen geen duidelijke leiding)
<CasW> En niet ubuntu-nl.org maar de Ubuntu NL community
<JoshuaL> ah logisch en vandaar :)
<OerHeks> het tijdstip vond ik wel naar, nét voor de verkiezing.
<JanC> hansw: volgens mij zijn er 2 of 3 erkende loco's in .de  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, of waren
<CasW> Was het niet zo dat je geen LoCo's kon hebben van delen van landen (zoals Fryslân)?
<hansw> JanC, de loco's werken toch allemaal onder ubuntu-<land>.org?
<hansw> op google kun je alleen maar zaken vinden van ubuntuusers.de enzo
<hansw> overigens een behoorlijk actieve gemeenschap heb ik het idee
<CasW> Hadden ze niet ook een tijdschrift?
<hansw> dat weet ik niet
<hansw> hier in het dorp is er nauwlijks iets te vinden over linux in tijdschriften
<JoshuaL> heb wel linux magazine
<JoshuaL> maar zou een echt ubuntu magazine in het nederlands wel cool vinden
<hansw> linux magazine hebben we ook wel in duitsland, maar niet hier in het dorp
<hansw> dat moet ik denk ik in nordhorn halen
<CasW> Joshua: #ubuntu-nl-meeting :p
<CasW> Geef ze de tip
<JoshuaL> :p
<hansw> maar soms kom je wel rare ubuntu hulp tegen op internet
<hansw> zo kwam ik een video tutorial tegen over het installeren van flash
<hansw> in een flash filmpje :-)
<JoshuaL> :D
<CasW> Er kwam hier laatst iemand langs die tips had gekregen om Ubuntu sneller te maken; rm -rf en mkfs (beide vernielen al je data)
<hansw> CasW, ik denk dat de meesten wel weten wat het doet, maar vanuit /tmp als luser kan het niet veel kwaad
<hansw> veel erger is sudo rm -rf / blabla
<JoshuaL> RawChid, over welke lijst gaat het nu in de meeting?
<CasW> Nee, hij wist het dus niet, en ik weet niet meer zeker of hij sudo ervoor had of niet
<RawChid> http://lists.ubuntu-nl.org/listinfo/gemeenschapsraad
<OerHeks> cd /var/urandom && rm -rf :-D
<JoshuaL> RawChid, ah ok
<hansw> OerHeks :-)
<JoshuaL> Wie gaat er over de memberlijst van: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl ?
<hansw> CasW, dit is ook een erge
<hansw> :(){ :|:& };:
<CasW> forkbomb
<hansw> laten uitvoeren als user
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/gevaarlijke-terminal-opdrachten-voer-ze-niet-uit/
<CasW> Ik kende hem al, ook leuk
<RawChid> hansw: niet doegg
<JoshuaL> hansw, daar heeft ubuntu iirc standaard protectie voor
<RawChid> niet grappig
<OerHeks> staat erbij hans
<hansw> maar dat gooit de boel iig niet in de shit
<RawChid> Niet in dit kanaal pisten dus
<RawChid> posten*
<hansw> RawChid, ik post het niet om het te laten uitvoeren, ik verklaar erbij wat het doet, beginnende gebruikers weten daarna dat ze dat niet moeten doen
<hansw> gebruikers dom houden is nog dommer
<RawChid> oke
<OerHeks> ik verwijs naar het forum postje, dan weet je ze allemaal.
<hansw> JanC, ik geef aan waarom ze het niet moeten doen, waarom de kick?
<hansw> ik neem aan dat jullie niet het doel hebben om de gebruikers dom te houden?
<JoshuaL> Thomas_de_Graaff, wanneer worden pedning approvals gekeurd op launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl ?
<JanC> hansw: mensne die niet weten wat het doet hun werk van het afgelopen uur laten verliezen is niet de beste manier om ze slim te maken...
<hansw> JanC, lees het nog eens terug en oordeel dan nog eens
<JanC> maak voor mijn part een pagina met een grote waarschuwing bovenaan en verwijs daar naar
<CasW> Daar is naar gelinkt door OerHeks
<RawChid> JoshuaL voor zover ik weet wordt niemand toegelaten
<RawChid> Je moet dan deze groep hebben: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community
<MonkeyDust> Canonical zou op zijn site mogen aanraden om eerst een backup te maken en dan opas te upgraden
<JoshuaL> RawChid, ohw appart, er zijn wel al 88 leden, waarom opeens die nl-community?
<RawChid> Weet ik niet
<JoshuaL> MonkeyDust, meld het ze? :)
<MonkeyDust> hoe,
<MonkeyDust> ?
<RawChid> JoshuaL, je wordt volgens mij indirect lid als je lid van een team bent
<RawChid> Zoals forumteam, vertaalteam, etc
<lord4163> #ubuntu-se
<lord4163> hailoo
<JoshuaL> MonkeyDust, report een bug hier: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<JoshuaL> RawChid, ah ok :)
<DarkEra> waarom steeds die link naar dat kanaal lord4163 ?
<JoshuaL> zou zelf best meer betrokken willen zijn in Ubuntu NL
<lord4163> ik weet niet hoe ik het anders moet switchen? :P
<lord4163> dan kan ik er op klikken :D
<JoshuaL> /join #kanaalnaam
<RawChid> JoshuaL, heb je een idee wat je kunt of wilt doen ?
<lord4163> moet ik eens onthouden :P
<CasW>  /j #kanaalnaam1,#kanaalnaam2 voor meerdere in een keer
<JoshuaL> RawChid, tja, goede vraag. ik doe nu een zo af en toe wat vragen beantwoorden, wat bugs triagen
<JoshuaL> lord4163, je kun in de webinterface ook gewoon #ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu-se invoeren
<DarkEra> lord4163, zoals JoshuaL  dus zei en dan eens toevoegen aan je favorieten? ;)
<lord4163> hoe?
<JoshuaL> lord4163, of via het software centrum een irc client installeren zoals xchat gnome
<RawChid> Zoiets lord4163   http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-nl-klas,#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo    maar dan net iets anders
<DarkEra> mits je xchat gebruikt... het is simpel
<RawChid> JoshuaL, bugs triagen. Moet je daar veel verstand van allerlei pakketten voor hebben?
<lord4163> aja
<lord4163> maar iedereen kan toch mijn naam gebruiken
<lord4163> ?
<lord4163> wat dom...
<JoshuaL> RawChid, ligt eraan wat je doet
<JoshuaL> je leert wel veel over de pakketten
<JoshuaL> lord4163, niet als je het regristreerd
<lord4163> nee dat kan niet
<lord4163> ik moet mijn naam invullen daarna captcha
<lord4163> en dan kom ik hier
<JoshuaL> RawChid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<JoshuaL> lord4163, ja dat is via de webchat :p
<RawChid> JoshuaL, join anders ook eens #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo Dat is bedoeld voor mensen die willeb gaan bijdragen aan de community
<MonkeyDust> engels met haar op, maar ik heb het gepost: "Canonical could /should advice on ubuntu.com to backup an existing Ubuntu installation, before doing a dist-upgrade. Many questions and problem seem to reoccur, because people didn't do just that."
<hansw> MonkeyDust, zijn dat achteraf gezien geen mensen die allerlei wilde ppa's gebruiken?
<JoshuaL> MonkeyDust, linkje naar je report?
<OerHeks> een distro upgrade, ja, dan zou ik ook backuppen.
<MonkeyDust> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/780705
<OerHeks> de kans dat je favorieten in je browser meegaan, enzo ..
 * MonkeyDust afk
<hansw> nu is backuppen altijd eigenlijk wel handig :-)
<JoshuaL> MonkeyDust, pagina bestaat niet
<lord4163> Hoe promoten jullie Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> heerlijk, 10 tallen backup-mappen. vaak dubbel enzo. juist dat dubbel heeft me wel eens gered.
<JanC> firefox "backupt" zelf je profiel bij een upgrade  ;)
<JanC> MonkeyDust: van zodra btrfs betrouwbaar genoeg is om het standaard-FS te worden zal waarschijnlijk een snapshot gemaakt worden vóór de distro upgrade
<JanC> dan kunnen ze in het menu in de herstelmodus gewoon een "rollback" optie steken  ☺
<hansw> dat doen ze in het geheugen?
<lord4163> aaplakbiljetten? :D
<hansw> of zoals vmware, een snapshot ergens neerzetten en die kun je daarna verwijderen
<RawChid> lord4163, wat is aaplak ?
<OerHeks> promoten bedoelt lord4163
<OerHeks> canonical mailen voor een stapel cd's en je opgeven op de kaart als steunpunt.
<JanC> OerHeks: dat kan niet meer...
<OerHeks> ow ik dacht dat je op eigen titel nog wel en verzoek kon doen.
<lord4163> Vind ik wel jammer
<lord4163> Zal eens kijken
<lord4163> ik bedoelde aanplakbiljetten
<lord4163> posters
<JanC> ubuntu-nl heeft genoeg posters...  ;)
<JanC> ubuntu-be ook overigens
<lord4163> se?
<OerHeks> er is promo materiaal. en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<JanC> OerHeks: ubuntu-nl moet zo ongeveer 500 posters hebben, en ubuntu-be heeft er meer  ;)
<JanC> gedrukt op A0 of zo
<JanC> wel nog met het oude logo
<lord4163> hoe zien die er uit?
<lord4163> kleine moeite natuurlijk om die op te hangen :)
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf een borduur-testje gedaan met het oude 3 kleuren logo http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/UbuntuPatch.JPG/
<MonkeyDust> back, scroll up... hansw, ppa's maken mijn systeem onstabiel, ik gebruik er geen meer, JanC ik ken niet genoeg van de mogelijkheden van btrfs
<lord4163> Oerheks: Ja? Jij zelf? :P
<JanC> MonkeyDust: als je ooit VirtualBox gebruikt hebt ken je het principe van snapshots misschien wel?
<lord4163> prnt screen en uitsnijden met GIMP
<OerHeks> het zijn gewoon .svg die worden keurig ingelezen door die borduurcomputer.
<lord4163> borduurcomputer
<JanC> lord4163: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=poster_DeWeg-2008.jpg
<JanC> dat is de poster waarvan er nog veel zijn  ☺
<JanC> 70x50cm ongeveer
<lord4163> aha, maar heb zweedse nodig, vind het ubuntu-se team erg slecht :(
<MonkeyDust> is deze link bereikbaar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/780705
<JanC> lord4163: zelf posters maken dan  ;)
<OerHeks> neen, MonkeyDust
<JanC> lord4163: en zelf het team activeren
<MonkeyDust> die staat in de bevestingsmail
<MonkeyDust> status undecided
<lord4163> wel al 2 gevonden
<lord4163> http://www.ubuntulinux.se/system/files?file=ubuntufisch002.png
<lord4163> http://www.ubuntulinux.se/system/files?file=ubuntufisch001.png
<MonkeyDust> offtopic: join the tribe roept 'crying at the discoteque' op ;)
<lord4163> oerheks heb je een borduurmachine? :D
<hansw> lord4163, jij kent toevallig ook jnieuwen? :-)
<OerHeks> nee, ik ken iemand met zo'n ding.
<OerHeks> volgende project word KDE logo, en het nieuwe Oranje.
<OerHeks> die laatste is simpel, 1 color.
<lord4163> http://bryanveloso.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/natty-narwhal.jpg
<lord4163> maarja ik ga doei ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<borg13> hey lord4163, heb je er ook een patroon van?
<FlipStonE> ubuntu zou toch mooi moeten installen op een ssd schijf?
<OerHeks> ja hoor. word je ssd wel herkent ?
<FlipStonE> door mijn mobo wel ja
<NoirX> dag allemaal
<FlipStonE> net opnieuw gebrand... terug error 15
<FlipStonE> hmz
<OerHeks> zit er een raid op dat bordje, die je eerst moet aanpassen ?
<OerHeks> verder over swap etc is dit een begin > http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-ssd
<FlipStonE> ik heb sata mode op ahci gezet... zal eens gewoon IDE nemen, raid is eigenlijk niet nodig... trouwens wordt AHCI mode wel aangeraden bij ssd dacht ik
<OerHeks> ja geen ide modus.
<FlipStonE> als ik raid wil instellen dan gaat ie m'n oude schijven wissen, wil ik nog niet ;p
<OerHeks> owww hoeveel schijffen heeft u, en hoeveel Primairy partitions ?
<OerHeks> dit mogen er max 3 zijn, om ubuntu de 4e te gunnen.
<JanC> eh?
<OerHeks> max 4 primairy partitions
<JanC> bij MS-DOS-partitionering...  ;)
<FlipStonE> ik heb nu: 1 ssd (leeg), 1tb hdd (leeg), 2x320gb (uit het oude systeem)
<FlipStonE> hmz rare dingens
<hansw> hoeveel kan grub er aan dan JanC ? :-)
<FlipStonE> misschien even die 1TB afkoppelen
<JanC> hansw: is daar een limiet op dan?  ;)
<JanC> (nooit bekeken eigenlijk)
<hansw> JanC, denk dat dat ligt of ze een integer gebruiken of een mask naar een small int :-)
<hansw> naja, het moet in je primary partition passen, de config
<JanC> ?
<FlipStonE> ik ga alles afkoppelen, enkel ssd en cdrom niet :p
<hansw> en is het dan een signed integer voor het aantal entries of een unsigned?
<OerHeks> ssd en 1tb en cdrom, zou ik proberen, zonder de 'oude schijffen'
<hansw> JanC, ik kan me voorstellen dat de config van grub op de primary partition moet staan
<hansw> een primary
<JanC> standaard staat die vaak zelfs *niet* op een partitie  ;)
<hansw> hmm, grappig
<hansw> waar zet die dat neer dan?
<JanC> standaard worden partitie op locaties afgerond op 1 MiB aangemaakt tegenwoordig (omdat dat een meervoud is van alle gebruikte en verwachte fysieke sector-groottes
<JanC> het resultaat daarvan is dat er tussen het MBR & de eerste partitie meestal een "gap" van 1 MiB minus 512 bytes (voor het MBR) is
<JanC> en grub heeft aan een "sector list" genoeg om de nodige modules te laden en op te starten
<JanC> het moet niet noodzakelijk het bestandssysteem kennen
<FlipStonE> hoi daar is ie dan, de installer ;-)
<hansw> maar de config van grub is volgens mij opgeslagen op het filesystem toch?
<hansw> bijvoorbeeld linux
<hansw> ah, op die fiets
<JanC> die wordt gelezen door grub-install als je update-grub uitvoert
<hansw> dan zijn al snel een paar 100K entries waard als je niet te veel parameters gebruikt :-)
<JanC> is ook allemaal afhankelijk van *hoe* grub geïnstalleerd is dus  ;)
<FlipStonE> okay, je hebt 120gb ssd, wat doe je?
<FlipStonE> 1 partitie?
<FlipStonE> en 2gb swap?
<JanC> hoeveel RAM heb je?
<FlipStonE> 8gb
<JanC> en wil je ook suspend kunnen gebruiken ?
<FlipStonE> slaapstand?
<FlipStonE> :p
<JanC> ja?
<FlipStonE> nee, ik zet hem alleszinds nooit in slaapstand
<JanC> meer bepaald suspend to disk / hibernate
<FlipStonE> mss deed ie het wel automatish, maar ik deed het nooit
<JanC> anders heb je > 8 GiB swap nodig  ;)
<JanC> ik zou sowieso kijken naar > 2 GiB
<FlipStonE> voor het gemak maar doen zeker?
<JanC> het punt is vooral ook als hibernate ooit perfect werkt, en je wil het gebruiken, dat je anders moet partitioneren  ;)
<FlipStonE> idd... ik heb 9gb genomen
<JanC> en partities verkleinen/vergroten is altijd kans op miserie
<Ronnie> als ik in apache een mijn '/' wil beveiligen dan kan dat via <Location /> AuthType ........ </Location> Hoe kan ik dat weer <Location /public/> </Location> excluden?
<hansw> Ronnie, door een directive op te nemen in je config die die directory beschrijft met een allow all
<Ronnie> hansw: kan dat ook met <Location> omdat er een mod_wsgi app draait, en niet een php directory
<hansw> Ronnie, wat doet een mod_wsgi ?
<FlipStonE> ik zit het volgende te denken... ik installeer mijn pc volledig nieuw, en eens ik gedaan heb, kopieer ik m'n home directory vanop mijn oude schijven en heb ik alle instellingen terug van mijn programma's. Is deze steling juist of niet?
<Ronnie> is een python programma die binnen apache draait
<hansw> Ronnie, dan denk ik dat dat geen issue is
<Ronnie> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/deployment/modwsgi/#serving-media-files
<hansw> het werkt per directory
<hansw> als er geen config voor een subdir is binnen die vhost dan is het geen probleem
<hansw> s/geen//
<hansw> en als je geen virtual hosts hebt dan kun je dat gewoon in je apache config declareren
<hansw> anders in de vhost zelf
<JanC> hij heeft virtual hosts
<JanC> en Debian/Ubuntu is nogal sterk gericht op altijd vhosts gebruiken  ;)
<Ronnie> JanC: op dit moment heb ik nog geen vhosts, maar ga dat binnenkort wel gebruiken
<hansw> ach, dan zet hij het in default-000 ofzo, de vhost die default actief is :-)
<Ronnie> kun je <Location> dan niet binnen vhosts gebruiken?
<hansw> volgens mij wel
<hansw> maar locations mixen binnen 1 vhost is niet echt handig
<hansw> maak dan liever een subdomain aan
<hansw> en zet die in een vhost :-)
<hansw> mijnmediameuk.ronnie.nl ofzo
<Ronnie> ja, subdomeinen komen er aan (moet nog geactiveerd worden bij de dns)
<hansw> en zet dat dan op een locatie waar je geen dirs hebt naar andere (sub)domeinen
<hansw> tenzij je goed weet wat je doet
<Ronnie> hansw: ik heb nu dit: http://pastebin.com/ducBgiDz
<Ronnie> op /public/ krijg ik netjes de melding "Dit deel zou niet prive moeten zijn"
<Ronnie> kan ik daar de hele AuthType uitzetten?
<hansw>         Allow from all
<hansw>         AuthName "Dit deel zou niet prive moeten zijn"
<hansw> dat kun je snel controleren
<Ronnie> hansw: met deze instelling moet ik nog steeds een un:pw invoeren, maar krijg wel de melding: "Dit deel zou niet prive moeten zijn"
<hansw> de syntax klopt volgens mij wel
<hansw> hmmm
<hansw> zet dat eens in een aparte vhosts
<hansw> -s
<hansw> of sterker nog
<hansw> binnen een <Directory ....>
<hansw> een overzicht per vhost is wel simpeler ja
<Ronnie> binnen `een` (nieuwe) directory (de hele <location>) of binnen de bestaande directory
<hansw> inplaats van location dus een Directory ja
<Ronnie> maar de directory gaat toch over een map op de harde schif
<hansw> maar een authname in public met "Dit deel zou niet prive moeten zijn" als name is enigsinds verwarrend :-)
<Ronnie> die /public/ is geen map, die bestaat niet, maar die url wordt door de django app aangemaakt
<hansw> ah, kijk
<hansw> dan valt die dus binnen de eerste dir
<hansw> probeer dan eens <Directory /var/www.myhost.nl/MyApp/src/MyApp/public>
<hansw> als tweede entry
<hansw> ik waag wel te betwijfelen of dat werkt
<hansw> weet niet of django daar mod rewrite voor gebruikt
<hansw> dan werkt dat vermoedelijk niet
<hansw> maar zet dan een vhost op die naar die dir verwijst, dat zou wel eens kunnen werken
<Ronnie> dat eerste werkt inderdaad niet
<Ronnie> hansw: kun je even een klein voorbeeldje op pastebin plakken?
<hansw> Ronnie, moment
<Ronnie> hansw en JanC hebben jullie toevallig dit topic op het forum gespot: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/community-server/
<JanC> Ronnie: daarstraks gezien door die meeting
<Ronnie> JanC: We hebben een aantal capabele sys-admins nodig...
<Ronnie> interested?
<JanC> euh ja...
<JanC> kan ik meteen die irc bot nog eens van onder het stof halen...  ;)
<hansw> hmm, moet ik me aanmelden om pastebin te gebruiken?
<hansw> brak
<JanC> hansw: normaal niet?
<hansw> ik kan ronnie's paste niet beantwoorden
<Ronnie> ik heb nog nooit aangemeld
<hansw> ik zie geen post button
<Ronnie> hansw: gewoon nieuwe paste maken
<hansw> dank
<hansw> http://pastebin.com/1D3zCdUq
<hansw> ronnie, ik wil best helpen inrichten maar ik ga me niet in het ubuntu oorlogje van .nl storten :-)
<hansw> er zijn teveel vooroordelen
<hansw> en ik weet uit ervaring hoe een community werkt, heb jarenlang geholpen met nl.linux.org
<Ronnie> hansw: het is de bedoeling dat de community server los staat van de nu bestaande -nl.org server. Het eerste inrichten zal al gedaan worden door #!. Het gaat ook vooral om de lange adem zeg maar.
<hansw> Ronnie, enig idee wat een moeite een community server vergt? Iemand wil mod-foo, daarna mod-bar, ze willen shells, etc...
<Ronnie> hansw: waarschijnlijk gaan we dat met z'n allen ontdekken hoe zoiets loopt
<hansw> het inrichten is niet zo moeilijk, het onderhouden wel
<hansw> als ik 1 advies mag geven, zet een vps op met een veilig ingestelde mod_proxy die de dingen van mensen linkt
<hansw> onder 1 domeinnaam dus
<Ronnie> ` die de dingen van mensen linkt` ?
<hansw> je weet hoe mod_proxy werkt?
<Ronnie> een heel klein beetje
<hansw> je weet ook dat je foo.com kunt linken zodat het eruit ziet als bar.ie/blabla ?
<Ronnie> ja, dat weet ik
<hansw> grootste punt met een community server is dat mensen na 2 jaar geen zin hebben
<hansw> of geen tijd
<hansw> of .....
<hansw> als je geen eigen admins hebt met een lange adem en verstand gaat het niets worden
<Ronnie> maar met die mod_proxy kun je iedere app (subdomein) op een andere deel van de server laten draaien ofzo?
<hansw> ook van een server elders
<hansw> maar je moet wel weten wat je doet, je kan het erg onveilig instellen
<Ronnie> maar we komen nu die server ruimte,kracht,verbinding te kort
<hansw> dat moet je sowieso eerst regelen
<Ronnie> ja #! wil dus de server leveren
<hansw> heb je ook genoeg upload?
<hansw> of zoek je een plek om het te hosten?
<Ronnie> ik denk het wel anders had #! het wel gemeld.
<Ronnie> hij heeft dus de server + plek om te hosten
<Ronnie> maar dan heb je toch niet zoveel aan mod_proxy of wel?
<Ronnie> omdat we maar 1 server hebben
<JanC> Ronnie: ik heb dat nog eens bekeken, en de server waarop die VPS zal draaien staat op een ADSL2+-lijn?
<Ronnie> JanC: zoals ik het lees
<JanC> hopelijk meer dan 512 kbit/s upload?  :P
<FlipStonE> :-)
<Ronnie> ik hoop het ook
<hansw> zie mijn vraag over upload :-)
<Ronnie> anders heb ik hier thuis nog luxer (Fiber)
<JanC> mja, hij zal wel business support hebben (24/7 helpdesk en zo) hoop ik
<hansw> Ronnie, maar nog belangrijker, zoek mensen die het willen beheren
<Ronnie> hansw: daarom vroeg ik het hier aan de 2 master sys-admins
<JanC> ik ben geen master-sysadmin  ;)
<hansw> en denk aan zaken als, een backup, vakanties van sysadmins, wat doe je als overdag je server crashed....
<Ronnie> JanC: je weet er genoeg van hoor ;)
<Ronnie> hansw: er komen (voorlopig) geen kritieke apps op te draaien, 't moet vooral een playground worden
<Ronnie> alhoewel het in de toekomst kan veranderen natuurlijk
<hansw> Ronnie, dat kan nog enger zijn
<hansw> zelfs voor onze betalende klanten hebben wij 1 beleid, komt er een klacht dan gaat het vinkje netwerk uit :-)
<Ronnie> klachten zoals?
<JanC> hansw: het is voornamelijk een dev-server
<Ronnie> hansw: de server gaat niet gewoon open en bloot
<hansw> Ronnie, mogelijke spam vanaf de server enzo
<hansw> Ronnie, maar hoe wil je de toegang regelen?
<hansw> ftp? scp? rsh over ssh?
<Ronnie> misbruik van de server moeten we ons zeker tegen weren
<Ronnie> ik denk ssh met ssh-keys
<Ronnie> een aantal leden met volledige toegang en een aantal maar tot bepaalde delen
<hansw> en wat verwachten jullie aan verkeer?
<FlipStonE> file?
<hansw> ah, toegang :-)
<hansw> wat versta je onder volledige toegang? root?
<Ronnie> niet als gebruiker root, maar wel gebruiker met sudo rechten denk ik
<JanC> een aantal mensen zullen dat nodig hebben, lijkt me
<hansw> sudo wat?
<hansw> sudo naar een shell?
<hansw> JanC, een gebruiker heeft geen root nodig
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld voor nieuwe packages installeren etc?
<JanC> als je pakketten moet kunnen installeren en configureren wel  ;)
<hansw> waarom heb je dan nog sysadmins nodig? :-)
<hansw> dat zijn die gebruikers toch?
<Ronnie> 'k snap je niet helemaal hansw
<JanC> hansw: sysadmins binnen ubuntu-nl
<hansw> Ronnie, alleen root mag een package installeren
<OerHeks> en sysadmins toevoegen
<Ronnie> hansw: elke gebruiker met 'root-rechten' kan packages installeren
<hansw> als die iets installeren dan zijn ze root
<hansw> dus ook sysadmin
<hansw> en weten ze dus wat ze doen
<Ronnie> oke, er komt dus een klein groepje sys-admins
<JanC> hopelijk  ;)
<Ronnie> ja, anders wordt het een zooi
<OerHeks> dit lijkt me eerder een cloud idee :-)
<JanC> of blijven ze met hun vingers van wat ze niet begrijpen  ;)
<hansw> JanC, dan geef je ze dus geen sudo bash :-)
<Ronnie> idd, ik kijk vooral mee om er van te leren. Ik vertrouw mezelf nog niet een echte server toe
<JanC> hansw: iemand die een apache kan beheren kan daarom nog geen postfix configureren...
<hansw> maar ik wens jullie veel plezier, ik ga slapen en morgen weer spelen met hpux
<hansw> mzzl
<JanC> maar voor beide heb je root nodig...
<Ronnie> mazzel
<JanC> (in Ubuntu toch)
<Ronnie> JanC: ja, voor beide root nodig
<hajour> hi all
<Ronnie> maar jij wil dus wel helpen JanC?
<Ronnie> hey hajour
<Ronnie> hoe is het in budapest
<hajour> even naar mwanzo dit is hulp channel toch
<JanC> ik heb dan liever dat de mensen die bijna niks van mailservers kennen niet random dingen in de postfix config aanpassen...  ;)
<FlipStonE> hmz raar voorval... /home/frederick/.evolution (op oude schijf) is zo goed als leeg, terwijl mail vol zat?
<Ronnie> We hebben dus betrouwbare sys-admins nodig die weten wat ze wel en vooral NIET kunnne
<FlipStonE> niemand die een andere locatie weet voor evolution data?
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me de juiste plaats, tenzij je dit aangepast had.
<MrChrisDruif> FlipStonE; http://live.gnome.org/Evolution/FAQ#Where_does_Evolution_store_my_data.3F
<MrChrisDruif> Dus in je .local dir
<FlipStonE> MrChrisDruif, wij danken u wederom :-)
<MrChrisDruif> FlipStonE; Bent U Koninklijk? O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...Evolution is van het Gnome project...vandaar dat het standaard gebruikt wordt door Ubuntu...net als Empathy
<DavyO> Goedenavond
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha DavyO
<DavyO> hoi MrChrisDruif
<DavyO> alles goed hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Net nog iemand geholpen O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Toch FlipStonE ? :P
<DavyO> das mooi
<FlipStonE> daar wordt je vrolijk van ja... :-)
<Ronnie> JanC: met de paste van hansw kom ik er nog niet uit. dan krijg ik helemaal niets meer te zien zelfs niet op '/'
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; What is er?
<FlipStonE> toeme nog altijd die assistent bij eerste gebruik... blijkbaar niet zoals thunderbird diene evolution :p
<FlipStonE> config vergeten :p
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: moeilijkheden met configuratie apache2
<Ronnie> kun jij me helpen
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; Ik lees net iets over dat je misschien beter lighttpd kunt gebruiken....ook toevallig
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Apache_vs_Lighttpd
<MrChrisDruif> En dan vooral het eerste stukje < http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Apache_vs_Lighttpd#Architecture > is interessant
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: weet jij of django (mod_wsgi) goed draait in lighttpd?
 * MrChrisDruif weet het helaas niet
<Ronnie> ik wil wel in de toekomst de media bestanden via lighttpd serverten
<Ronnie> serveren*
<Ronnie> bij django app zelf vind ik alleen handleidingen over apache
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; Misschien heb je hier iets aan? http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ServerArrangements
<MrChrisDruif> http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ServerArrangements#lighttpd *
<JanC> Ronnie: Apache mod_wsgi is Apache-only, maar er zijn diverse manieren om Django te gebruiken
<Ronnie> ja, maar ik heb gehoord dat mod_wsgi een stuk sneller is dan de andere opties (met apache). vergelijking met andere servers heb ik niet gezien
<FlipStonE> MrChrisDruif, gelukt, mail werkt terug...
<MrChrisDruif> :) fijn om te horen FlipStonE
<MrChrisDruif> I'm offline, see y'all tomorrow :) Aloha!
<FlipStonE> thunderbird is toch makkelijker over te zetten naar een nieuwe install... mappie kopieren en kees is klaar
<FlipStonE> io
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-11
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm off again. See y'all soon (about 30 mins or so). Aloha!
<Xano> Ik ben van plan een htpc samen te stellen. De huidige geplande config heeft een moederbord met een 880g chipset, waarin een radeon 4250 zit. Ik hoor overal dat AMD/ATi support voor Linux erg slecht is vergeleken met die voor Nvidia, maar gaat deze chipset me problemen opleveren?
<Xano> Heb nu een tweetal reviews gelezen waarin ze de chipset onder Linux (distro onbekend) getest hebben, maar er stond niets over drivers bij
<Xano> Ditzelfde geldt trouwens voor de onboard wifi van het moederbord, besef ik me nu: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/271550/zotac-880g-itx-wifi.html#tab:info
<Schmiel> " Ik hoor overal dat AMD/ATi support voor Linux erg slecht is"
<Schmiel> hm, voor zover ik weet/ervaar is dat allang achterhaald
<Schmiel> :)
<Xano> Schmiel: Heb Ubuntu jaren terug enigszins gebruikt, laatste tijd beetje out of the loop
<MrChrisDruif> AMD support wordt steeds beter, maar ik moet er nog een keer naar gaan kijken
<Schmiel> maargoed het is altijd verstandig om http://linuxhcl.com/ er bijvoorbeeld bij te pakken voor de zekerheid
<Schmiel> Xano: misschien dat je aan dit hierboven wat hebt
<Xano> Schmiel: Zat net te kijken, thanks!
<Xano> Hoe zit het met wifi tegenwoordig? Ik weet dat het een jaar of 5 geleden een behoorlijke PITA was
<Schmiel> hmja, loop af en toe nog wel eens mee te stoeien
<Schmiel> is wel handig dat je daar op let inderdaad :)
<Schmiel> sommige chipsets worden uitstekend ondersteund
<Xano> Hmmz, op die site helaas niets te vinden
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij werkte het OOTB
<MrChrisDruif> Broadcom werkt schijnbaar tegenwoordig ook zonder al te veel problemen
<Schmiel> is idd ook steeds beter geworden
<Xano> nu eens uitvogelen welke wifichip ze in hemelsnaam op dat bord gedrukt hebben
<Xano> Jullie daar tips voor? Ben redelijk handig, maar niet echt ervaren met dit soort dingen
<Xano> Op de site en in de specs sheet staat er niks over
<MrChrisDruif> Xano; Zoals je kan zien is die wifi een miniPCIe kaartje
<Xano> MrChrisDruif: Waar zie je dat?
<MrChrisDruif> Xano; Afbeelding op Tweakers
<Xano> MrChrisDruif: Enige pcie dat ik zie is het 1x-slot
<Xano> Kan aan mijn ignorance liggen hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Xano; http://pden.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=302&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
<MrChrisDruif> Er is een PCIe 1x en een miniPCIe
<MrChrisDruif> Die laatste zit de wifi in
<Xano> MrChrisDruif: mijn ignorance dus
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<Xano> MrChrisDruif: En is dit een goed teken? :P
<Xano> MrChrisDruif: Genoeg standaard drivers voor pcie wifi?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet, was aan het kijken of ik iets over die wifi kon vinden verder
<MrChrisDruif> Jammer van die "OS compatibility" deel...alleen Windows ;)
<Xano> Ja, wie gebruikt dat nu?
<Xano> ;)
<Xano> Lang leve VM's. Hoef je het alleen te draaien als je het echt echt nodig hebt
<MrChrisDruif> Wij niet in ieder geval ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik kan zo gauw niets vinden over die wifi
<Xano> hoppa, heb ze al een mailtje gedaan
<Xano> MrChrisDruif: Thanks zover :)
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan :)
<Xano> Hoe is de support voor integrated intel GPU's?
<Xano> Gaat mij om hardware acceleration
<RawChid> Xano, daar zijn wel van die overzichten voor
<RawChid> Je kunt ook op een specifieke stukje hardware googlen als je wat op het oog hebt
<RawChid> Anders: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+hardware+support
<RawChid> Er is volgens mij ook ergens een lijst met hardware en hoe goed ze werken
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid; Dat was een beetje het probleem, ik/we konden niet specifieke hardware vinden voor de wifi
<RawChid> Als vertaalteam hebben we een groot gedeelte van Ubutnu vertaald. Één van de punten die nog achter is gebleven is de hulp via het menu of F1 van programma's. Het is een mooie klus om nog te vertalen, maar we vragen ons af in hoeverre dit eigenlijk wel gebruikt wordt. En hoe groot de behoefte is naar een Nederlandse hulp.
<RawChid> Zouden jullie deze vragen even willen invullen: http://bit.ly/kHPDqy
<Xano> RawChid: Hoe gaat l10n van Ubuntu in z'n werk?
<Xano> Technisch gezien
<RawChid> Technische gezien met .po bestanden
<RawChid> Wat wil je precies weten?
<Xano> RawChid: Ik ben namelijk betrokken bij vertalingen van Drupal
<Xano> RawChid: Gebruiken we ook PO voor, plus een web interface
<Xano> Ben zelf bezig spul te ontwikkelen om strings (dus ook vertalingen) te reviewen
<JoshuaL> ubuntu maakt gebruik van rosetta als ik het goed heb
<JoshuaL> Xano, https://translations.launchpad.net/
<Xano> RawChid: En ben nieuwsgierig naar hoe nuttig de tools die de Drupal community ontwikkeld heeft nuttig kan zijn voor andere projecten
<Xano> *kunnen
<RawChid> We gebruiken inderdaad rosetta (in Launchpad) om te vertalen en te reviewen
<RawChid> Zie bijv: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/nl/+index?start=300&batch=300
<RawChid> Je kunt de webinterface gebruiken om te vertalen
<RawChid> Maar je kunt ook .po downloaden, je favo po-editor gebruiken en uploaden
<Stef_> Hallo, ik zou graag mijn time machine backups (mac os x) willen plaatsen op mijn ubuntu server. Kan iemand mij hierbij helpen ?
<erkan^> dag heren en dames
<erkan^> ik heb een probleem met url openen. als ik open bijv. www.ubuntu-nl.org via xChat, dan zie ik blanco van de internetprogramma. hoe kan dat ?
<OerHeks> hier geen probleem, als hij opent in firefox of chromium
<erkan^> voor me wel
<erkan^> )-:
<OerHeks> en http://www.ubuntu-nl.org  ?
<rulus> kan je instellen via gnome-default-applications-properties
<erkan^> ik moet zelf die kopieren en plakken op adres, dan wordt het wel weergegeven, niet alleen ubuntu-nl.org, ook andere url's zoals ubuntu.com of facebook.com enzovoort
<rulus> daar moet bij commando een %s staan achteraan, wellicht ontbreekt die bij u
<erkan^> hoe, rulus ?
<rulus> wel, je opent die gnome-default-applications-properties, via Alt+F2 bijvoorbeeld
<rulus> en dan moet je eens zeggen wat er bij Opdracht staat onder webbrowser
<erkan^> het is nu gelukt, Ravhin !
<erkan^> rulus,
<OerHeks> ah weer wat geleerd :-)
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> denk dat het komt door dat ik heb zelf via mozilla.org gedownload en op opt gezet, rulus
<rulus> misschien, maar je moet gewoon dat commando aanpassen dan
<erkan^> maar drie dagen geleden ofzo heb ik sudo apt-get install firefox geïnstalleerd
<erkan^> maar bedankt dat je hebt me geholpen rulus (-:
<rulus> ah, het is al in orde :)
<erkan^> leuk he, OerHeks
<OerHeks> ja, dat zijn de kleine dingen.
<OerHeks> misschien had ik het ook kunnen zien, in properties van de firefox starter
<OerHeks> maar ik zit op kde nu :(
<erkan^> idd, maar we kunnen niet alles onthouden. het is fijn dat #ubuntu-nl bestaat (-: dan kunen we altijd hulp vragen of feedback geven , etc.
<erkan^> ow vandaar, OerHeks )-:
<OerHeks> nou, een tijdje hier en in #Ubuntu hangen wod je snel wijzer :-)
<rulus> klopt :) zo heb ik ook heel wat geleerd
<OerHeks> omdat unity niet werkt zoals ik wil, en ik tijdnood had, ik moest een werkend systeem hebben.
<erkan^> bij #ubuntu is erg razendruk, dat kan ik niet alles volgen :S
<rulus> "Ubuntu classic" OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> ik heb dat ook geprobeerd, ik weet dat nu door updates een aantal dingen zijn opgelost.
<OerHeks> maar ik vind het niet verkeerd, eens een tijdje KDE proberen.
<rulus> nee zeker niet, ik heb nog nooit de moeite genomen...
<OerHeks> psies ik ook niet.
<OerHeks> wel virtueel
<erkan^> gaat ubuntu voor altijd standaard als unity instellen ?
<erkan^> en nooit meer standaard als gnome instellen?
<JoshuaL> zover het nu uitziet wel ja
<erkan^> vreemd
<OerHeks> ja, ubuntu krijgt standaard unity, en geen classic meer. maar uiteraard zit gnome3 niet stil, en zal dat ook een mogenlijkheid worden
<erkan^> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/getubuntu/download
<erkan^> Welke distributie
<erkan^> Ubuntu 11.04, GNOME desktop
<erkan^> Kubuntu 11.04, KDE desktop
<erkan^> Ubuntu 11.04 server
<erkan^> dat staat geen unity
<OerHeks> v.a. 11.10 denk ik
<OerHeks> unity is een dingetje aan gnome, begreep ik.
<OerHeks> en wayland is ook iets wat ik heb hooren suizen
<Jhinta> goeie avond
<Jhinta> hey oerheks
<erkan^> kee
<JoshuaL> OerHeks, wayland wordt waarschijnlijk de vervanger voor X
<Jhinta> iemand die weet hoe ik een script make met de regel apt-get upgrade +++++ yes
<rulus> daar heb je niet echt een script voor nodig Jhinta
<rulus> als je bedoelt wat ik denk dat je bedoelt toch
<Jhinta> is het niet dat als je dat all apt-get upgrade dat je dan de vraag krijgt -> y maar dat dan je script stopt
<Jhinta> -all
<rulus> wel, je kan "apt-get --yes upgrade" doen, meer info in de manpage
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install <package> --yes --quiet ?
<rulus> voila
<Jhinta> tnx
<Jhinta> dat geld neem ik aan dan ook voor install
<rulus> yup
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade 00yes --quiet ?
<OerHeks> *--yes
<OerHeks> of alleen 1 package ?
<Jhinta> nee meedere , zo is uit proberen
<erkan^> brb effe computer opstarten
<erkan^> tz
<ubuntuholland> Hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> hoi :-)
<ubuntuholland> alles goed?
<OerHeks> ja, prima, en met jou dan ?
<ubuntuholland> Jazeker, gaat super. Leuk om te zien dat hier zo veel mensen zijn ingelogd.
<ubuntuholland> of zijn dit bots?
<ubuntuholland> :-)
<OerHeks> de meeste niet, vermoed ik.
<ubuntuholland> wist niet af van het bestaan van dit kanaal
<OerHeks> dit is het help kanaal, we 'hangen' ook nog in #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> ah, mooi dat je het hebt gevonden
<ubuntuholland> het doel is gebruikers met problemen helpen begrijp ik dus?
<OerHeks> problemen, of vragen in het algemeen.
<Cugel> Meestal wel, ja.
<Cugel> Of loftuitingen, die mogen altijd.
<ubuntuholland> Leuk om te zien dat zo veel mensen klaarstaan voor anderen
<ubuntuholland> dat ik dit nu pas ontdek joh
<OerHeks> open source is een appart iets ja.
<ubuntuholland> dat is zeker waar
<ubuntuholland> een van de mooiste concepten als je het mij vraagt
<JoshuaL> soms is open source ook vervelend ;)
<OerHeks> vervelend, in de zin van geen problemen, geen serienummers zoeken, geen antivirus draaien ?
<OerHeks> ja saai
<ubuntuholland> hehehe :-)
<OerHeks> ale updates via 1 kanaal
<JoshuaL> OerHeks, vervelend als in, het kan soms heel lang duren voordat een bug die report is gefixed is :)
<JoshuaL> het voordeel heeft ook een nadeel :p
<OerHeks> bug-report indienen is ook een kunst.
 * Gerwin prikt JoshuaL 
<ubuntuholland> ik heb een idee dat ik met jullie wil bespreken
<JoshuaL> OerHeks, wat denk je dat ik doe? :p
<JoshuaL> ubuntuholland, sure
<JoshuaL> OerHeks, wel vaker mijn twitter lezen :p
<ubuntuholland> namelijk...
<OerHeks> ja bedankt voor booze vogeltjes
<OerHeks> grinnik
<JoshuaL> :op
<ubuntuholland> ...het lijkt mij super leuk om een plek te hebben (vergelijkbaar met deze plek) waar wij Ubuntu gebruikers leuke dingen kunnen delen
<ubuntuholland> dus ik heb dit aangemaakt: http://on.fb.me/mCSEVs
<JoshuaL> we kunnen hier toch al leuke dingen delen? :p
<ubuntuholland> en ik zoek eigenlijk een paar mensen die het leuk vinden om met mij mee te doen
<Noirplayer> hoi
<ubuntuholland> maar goed, ben benieuwd naar wat jullie ervan vinden
<hansw> je website verwijst zelfs naar de mensen die hier zitten :-), naja, naar ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntuholland> het concept is dus: een simpele pagina via social media voor nederlandse Ubuntu gebruikers
<NoirX> zijn hier slackware gebruikers ook welkom eigenlijk?
<ubuntuholland> hansw, klopt, ik vind dit een mooie en nuttige site
<hansw> ubuntuholland, maar je gebruikt al langer ubuntu?
<JoshuaL> ik had ooit omgubuntu.nl geregristreerd om een nederlandse versie te maken van omgubuntu.co.uk (gemaild naar hen maar nooit reactie gehad) maar doe er niks meer mee
<hansw> NoirX, van mij mag het hoor, maar of het echt ontopic voor je is weet ik niet
<ubuntuholland> ja, sinds 7.04
<OerHeks> ubuntu-nl zit al op twitter enzo
<NoirX> bedankt hansw
<hansw> NoirX, ooit zelf nog eens gebruikt :-)
<ubuntuholland> ja, ik zie het account van ubuntu-nl op twitter
<hansw> ubuntuholland, als je lui bent pak je een paar rss feeds van ubuntu-nl.org en prop je die als link erin, dan heb je gratis content
<NoirX> :)
<ubuntuholland> hansw, dat is inderdaad een optie, maar waar ik meer naar op zoek ben is een interactief iets dat we met z'n allen maken
<ubuntuholland> en het moet kunnen, want de Ubuntu liefhebbers zijn nu eenmaal een community
<ubuntuholland> de reden dat ik gekozen heb voor Facebook, is omdat het zo makkelijk is om daar met elkaar op 1 plek nieuws, reviews en ervaringen te delen
<ubuntuholland> maar ook foto's en video's
<JoshuaL> ik denk dat je idee wel leuk is, maar geen toegevoegde waarde heeft
<hansw> ubuntuholland, je kunt ook die feeds wel gebruiken en op ubuntu-nl.org gaan meehelpen :-)
<ubuntuholland> op ubuntu-nl.org meehelpen is sowieso een goed idee, dat zal ik zeker doen
<ubuntuholland> maar jullie zien er niet echt iets in, begrijp ik?
<hansw> ik hoor niet bij ubuntu-nl.org
<hansw> dus daar ga ik niet over oordelen
<OerHeks> er is zo'n grote diversiteit binnen het ubuntu-gebeuren, als je je al met 1 tak kan bezighouden, is al genoeg.
<ubuntuholland> dat begrijp ik, het gaat me ook om de mening van Ubuntu fans
<ubuntuholland> ja, dat is waar
<ubuntuholland> in mijn ogen is wat omg! ubuntu doet op facebook een voorbeeld van hoe we het ook zouden kunnen doen in NL
<JoshuaL> wie houdt je tegen?
<hansw> die linken dus de content via rss volgens mij :-)
<ubuntuholland> hansw, ik meen daar ook een hoop content van gebruikers te zien
<ubuntuholland> misschien vergis ik me
<JoshuaL> zoals ik al zei, wie houdt je tegen?
<ubuntuholland> JoshuaL, wie houdt wat tegen?
<JoshuaL> om je idee uit te voeren
<ubuntuholland> niemand, ik was gewoon benieuwd naar jullie mening
<ubuntuholland> als het suf is ga wil ik er niet veel energie in steken, maar als er meer mensen zijn die het leuk lijkt zou ik er wel werk van willen maken
<OerHeks> nou, ubuntu holland, ik denk dat ik er wel wat in zie ...
<OerHeks> doe eens een intervieuw met onze Ubuntu Voorzitter :-)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuholland: die plek om te delen is voor eigenaars van een fb account
<MonkeyDust> en wie geen fb heeft dan? ;)
<ubuntuholland> MonkeyDust, ja dat is waar... dat is ook stom
<ubuntuholland> maar ik kan niet nu al een complete site optuigen
<ubuntuholland> facebook leek me zo toegankelijk voor een hoop mensen
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar hier is toegankelijk voor iedereen :)
<ubuntuholland> hier als in op ubuntu-nl.org bedoel je?
<hansw> MonkeyDust, je kunt bepaalde posts aan iedereen laten zien :-)
<hansw> maar minder gesloten is wel handig voor _open_ source :-)
<ubuntuholland> OerHeks, leuk om te horen dat je er iets in ziet. Ik denk dat ik het toch ga proberen. Als er mensen zijn die me willen helpen, dan hoor ik dat via FB http://on.fb.me/mCSEVs of Twitter: ubuntuholland
<ubuntuholland> wil jullie er nu ook niet te veel mee vermoeien
<ubuntuholland> bedankt voor jullie feedback
<NoirX> hansw : ik vraag me af wat maakt ubuntu zo bezonder en populair zelf dat ubuntu kanaal op freenode de grootste maakt!
<hansw> NoirX, ach, het is makkelijk te installeren enzo
<JoshuaL> NoirX, vooral het gebruikersgemak, grote bekendheid
<hansw> maar vooral marketing denk ik
<JoshuaL> en de community erachter
<OerHeks> geen gedoe met root password
<NoirX> mooi
<hansw> OerHeks, dat hebben meer distro's hoor
<hans_> hallo allemaal
<hansw> debian bijvoorbeeld
<hans_> oerheks alles goed
<JoshuaL> maargoed dat lijkt me maar iets voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> bijzonder artwork, 8.04/8.10 ...
<NoirX> oerheks heeft ubuntu geen root account?
<hansw> JoshuaL, hoezo dat? het is over ubuntu
<hans_> heb weer eens wat fout gedaan
<JoshuaL> NoirX, root account is gedisabled, alles gaat met sudo waar nodig
<hansw> NoirX, eerste gebruiker krijgt sudo
<NoirX> ok ik snap het
<hans_> vanwege games windows opnieuw moeten instaleren
<JoshuaL> hansw, ja je hebt gelijk ;p
<hans_> nu ben ik mij grub kwijt
<JoshuaL> hans_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hansw> JoshuaL, lijkt me ook belangrijk voor gebruikers :-)
<NoirX> lol hans
<MonkeyDust> hans_: als je win na lin installeert, moet je je grub herstellen
<OerHeks> verder is geluid en scherm instellen bijna helemaal automatisch, ook geen lol meer aan, in de helpdesk.
<hansw> NoirX, maar net als met slack kan de ubuntu community wel wat nukkig zijn :)
<hans_> dat heb ik al eens gehad en hersteld maar naar de up lukte het met mijn uitleg niet meer
<hans_> ga gelijk de niet link bekijken
<MonkeyDust> hoe kan ik iets zoeken in pastebin?
<NoirX> hansw ik heb veel respect voor ubuntu maar ik ben slackware liefhebber
<hansw> NoirX, och, niets mis mee toch? Heb ook wel met Patrick lopen mailen
<MonkeyDust> die howto van ubuntu is veel te complex
<hansw> ben gestopt toen hij er alleen nog maar kde in wilde
<NoirX> hehe
<NoirX> hansw ik ben bezig nu met lpic 1, en moet veel kennis hebben  redhat, vind ik jammer
<NoirX> over redhat
<hansw> NoirX, dan kun je nog beter redhat certified doen, lpic ging vroeger gewoon over linux
<ubuntuholland> ik ga weer offline, wellicht spreken we elkaar snel weer, take care!
<hansw> NoirX, of bij een debian toko gaan werken :-)
<NoirX> hansw lpic richt zich nu op debian en redhat
<NoirX> slaaplekker ubuntu.nl liefhebber succes met je plannen
<hansw> ik heb nooit een linux cursus gedaan
<hansw> tegen de tijd dat ze er waren wist ik naar mijn idee genoeg
<hans_> heeft ubuntu grub 2?????
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> houd linker shift vast tijdens boot, dan verschijnt grub menu
<NoirX> hansw linux cursus valt niet mee vind ik, omdat veel opties en argumenten van commands moet onthouden worden errrrr
<hans_> zit nu hier met de live cd
<hans_> kan het niet via de termenal
<hans_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install -v grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<OerHeks> ja, de uitleg gaf JoshuaL via die url
<OerHeks> mja, jij wilt dat niet openen :(
<hans_> zie alleen die via een live cd
<NoirX> als ik linux na win zou installeren zou ik lilo of grub op de mbr installeren
<MonkeyDust> hans_: hiermee geraak je al in ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/606277/
<MonkeyDust> hd0,1 en /dev/sda5 wel aanpassen voor je eigen pc
<MonkeyDust> even zelf iets proberen
<hansw> NoirX, als je slack hebt moet je al veel onthouden toch? :-)
<hans_> monkeydust moet ik dat in de termial gooien
<NoirX> hansw ja veel onthouden vooral de opties en argumenten van commands maar ik denk met oefenen gaat van zelf
<hansw> NoirX, ik ken lpic niet, veel netwerk enzo denk ik?
<NoirX> hansw ik deed voor lpic A+ , er hoefde minder te onthouden
<MonkeyDust> hans_: nee, heb je nog een grub menu bij het opstarten, of zelfs dat niet
<NoirX> hansw, lpic staat voor linux proffisional institute certification, een soort curus met diploma over linux systeem beheren, heeft drie nivoś
<hansw> ja, in die zin ken ik het, maar niet de inhoud van de cursussen
<hans_> zie alleen nog windows staan de kuezen die ik eerts had om te kiezen is weg
<NoirX> hansw ja, het het gaat om algemeen kennis over linux
<MonkeyDust> http://www.handlewithlinux.com/8-tips-for-passing-the-lpic-exam
<MonkeyDust> hans_: een grub met enkel windows, of geen grub meer?
<NoirX> hansw ik vind het leuk, de nadeel is veel onthouden vooral opties van commands, maar het is nuttig en informatief
<hans_> niets meer dus
<hansw> NoirX, ach, veel doen is veel weten
<hans_> heb het al eens weten te herstellen via de termial maar werkt nu niet meer
<hansw> NoirX,  en vi is altijd handig, zoals in de link van MonkeyDust staat
<hansw> als je op hpux komt heb je geen pico :-)
<hans_> via deze weg http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-verwijderen-terug-naar-uitslui
<NoirX> hansw ik had de hoofdstuk over vi gehad in de lpic curus, ik vond het  leuk al die toets combinaties en zo , toch veel onthouden weer, maar ik mag toch vi om solidariteit
<NoirX> hehe
<NoirX> als ik bijvoordbeelf aan het programmeren ben gebruik ik liever de tekst verwerker "joe" maar ik hoor eigenlijk vi te gebruiken, gewoon lui
<NoirX> hehe
<MonkeyDust> hans_: pleur dit in een live cd terminal, die 0,5 moet je aanpassen voor jezelf en 0,4 is 0,5 min 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/606279/
<MonkeyDust> moet 1 minder zijn
<NoirX> welkom terug heks
<OerHeks> thnx
<MonkeyDust> hans_: die 0,4 is die 5 van hda5, min 1
<hans_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Ubuntu grub repair Ubuntu: command not found
<MonkeyDust> dat is de titel :)
<hans_> hihihih
<MonkeyDust> het begint bij mkdir
<MonkeyDust> als root
<hans_> ben een leek hoe deden we dat ok al weer
<hans_> waarom moet ik altijd kloten als alles lekker draaid
<MonkeyDust> omdat windows je grub verwijderd heeft
<MonkeyDust> schuld ligt bij windows
<hans_> wil gelijk mijn game op ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> tegen de programmeurs van die game zeggen
<hans_> gebruikte windows alleen nog voor silkroada
<hansw> NoirX, hmmm, die red hat vragen nekken mij denk ik :-)
<hans_> moet wel kunnen heb ik nu ontdekt
<hans_> ok nu hoe kom ik op root
<MonkeyDust> door sudo ervoor te typen
<MonkeyDust> dus sudo mkdir etc
<NoirX> hansw ja joh, de meeste vragen gaan over rpm en de mappen van configuratie bestanden, ik vind het jammer maar ja moet, redhat is een meester in linux
<hansw> gelukkig draaien die servers bij ons debian :-)
<NoirX> hansw dat is zeker mooi joh
<hans_> de device bestaat niet zegt hij het hda 1 t/m had 5 geprobeerd
<OerHeks> aptitude of apt-get , rpm of lekker zelf builden, je kan alle kanten op.
<NoirX> dat is waar
<hansw> er zitten ook tricky vragen in
<hansw> You want to save vi changes to the file myfile with :w!, but vi complains it can not write to the file.
<hansw> Therefore, you want to check the write permissions on the file.
<NoirX> ja dat moet , de permission kan gewijzigd worden zelf in vi door de opdracvht :! chmod
<hansw> ik koos esc :
<hansw> die is volgens hun fout
<hansw> :.... is idd korter
<hansw> maar esc:..... werkt ook
<hans_> wil ook een esc
<NoirX> ik dacht de esc toets schakelts tussen de mode : command en insert
<viezerd> een goede admin is immens lui
<hansw> na :w die weigert kun je een esc: typen, : werkt echter ook
<hansw> viezerd, klopt ja
<viezerd> dus het antwoord met het minste werk is altijd het beste :p
<NoirX> okay, mooi
<hansw> eigenlijk wel ja :-)
<hans_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda5 /repair mount: special device /dev/hda5 does not exist
<OerHeks> dat voorbeeld van die pagina, gaat er vanuit dat je ubuntu partitie op hda5 staat, is dit bij jou ook zo ?
<hans_> daar ben ik me van bewust vandaar dat ik 1 tot 5 heb geprobeerd
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je meer aan deze manual hebt http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<hansw> NoirX, maar hoe lang ben je ongeveer bezig aan zo'n cursus?
<hansw> week of 2?
<NoirX> hansw: ik ben ongeveer 4 maanden meebezig zijn, omdat ik 2 verschillende boeken over de zelfde cursus studeer, om mijn slaag kans te vergroten
<hansw> ok
<NoirX> beetje lang en intensief, gemiddeld 4 uurjes per daq mee bezig zijn, belangrijk is geen stop periodes mee te maken anders vergeet men de stof
<NoirX> :)
<hans_> mensen bedankt ga het nog heel even proberen anders kom ik er morgen wel weer op terug
<OerHeks> nou, een klankbord is handig :-)
<hansw> ik denk dat het in de avond wel te doen is, mits je een rpm distro bij de hand hebt
<OerHeks> en virtual box
<NoirX> ok
<hansw> maar ik kan alleen leren als ik het nut zie, veel oude meuk in die link die iemand poste
<hansw> maar relevant voor oudere servers ja
<hansw> wist nog redelijk wat vragen uit deel 2
<hans_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/boot mount: special device /dev/sdax does not exist
<hansw> als ik rpm wat beter zou kennen zou ik een dikke voldoende halen denk ik, maar wel al 10 jaar bezig
<hans_> schiet mij maar lek
<hansw> sdax?
<hansw> sda1 ofzo gok ik
<hans_> ok dus een tik fout in de uitleg
<hansw> 2
<Gerwin> Nee
<hansw> nee, x is algemeen
<hansw> sda is het device, x een partitie aan te duiden met het getal
<hansw> cat /dev/sda<tab> geeft een overzicht van je partities op sda
<hansw> naja, simpel gezegt
<hans_> sudo fdisk -l zo toch ook
<hans_> ik vind alles goed morgen stoeien we weer verder
<hans_> moet toch die grub kunnen herstelen
<hans_> spreek jullie morgen sleep well
<NoirX> hans slaap lekker
<hansw> ja, ik ga ook, morgen weer druk
<Rickyboy107> Hello, earlier today i explained my problem about natty that only gives a black screen i was adviced to install an older version and install natty, i tried that and still the same only a black screen what do i need to do, I installed natty on a older computer of a friend today as well and that one runs very good. My system specs are 3gb drr3 memory, Intel Celeron dual core 2,1gh, 320gb hdd, Intel 1,5gb dynamic video card
<NoirX> bed tijd, later
<ringo_> wie weet hier nog leuke software van 11.04?
<OerHeks> leuke software ...
<OerHeks> dan zul je iets specifieker moeten wezen, database overflow
<OerHeks> zie deze pagina bijvoorbeeld > http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux-Windows_Software_Equivalents
<OerHeks> of games > http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/index.php?lang=
<MonkeyDust> folx, een superblock probleem bij het mounten van usb externe hdd, het heeft al gewerkt
<MonkeyDust> hints & tips?
<OerHeks> ik gebruik meestal pysdm om fstab te beheren
<OerHeks> ik ken tune2fs niet
<FlipStonE> zoiets: error mounting can't read superblock?
<xringo> nog iemand wakker heb een vraagje?
<OerHeks> ja, de precieze foutmelding zou handig zijn.
<FlipStonE> xringo?
<xringo> unity die linkse balk kan die
<xringo> af en toe ook verdwijnen?
<xringo> bedoel dat je hem ook weg kan stoppen?
<FlipStonE> ja, maar dan moet je CCSM installeren
<FlipStonE> auto-hiding bedoel je, zoals windoos?
<xringo> ja
<OerHeks> jups, ccsm of gUnity
<xringo> is ambendant
<xringo> dat die zo blijft
<OerHeks> ik las vandaag http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gunity-app-lets-you-tweak-the-unity-desktop/
<OerHeks> maar veel zit ook al in cCCSM
<FlipStonE> softwarebeheerder -> ccsm of gUnity zoeken, installeren, en opstarten, daar eens in zoeken, daar vind je de oplossing
<xringo> heb ccsm juist installeerd voor de compiz moet ik nog kijken hoe of wat
<xringo> heb wat gedaan.. maar zie nog geen swiebelende window
<xringo> ezl nog wel moeten herstarten
<FlipStonE> als je dat opstart heb je ergens een icoon voor untiy...
<FlipStonE> xringo: herstarten? is geen windows hoor :-)
<xringo> vind personelijk een soep unity..moet ff kijken de overzicht vind ik nu niet terug
<xringo> hmm
<xringo> ben oude ubuntu gewent..
<FlipStonE> xringo: het is nieuw, en alles moet wennen, nieuwe schoenen ook...
<OerHeks> je kan wat in die balk tiepen, zoeken gebeurt rt
<xringo> als ik op toepassing druk zie ik alleen meest gebruikt of geinstallerd paar icoontjes
<xringo> en onder die van ubuntu software center meer bniet
<xringo> rest moet ik zoeken op balk
<FlipStonE> nja, als je klikt op alle toepassingen weergeven gebeurt er ook veel :-)
<FlipStonE> gewoon in de zoekbalk tikken ccsm
<xringo> ik vond eigenlijk de kde van opensuse  best fijn.. inplaatsvan bureaublad grote menu op de achtergrond
<xringo> kreeg eerst alles te zien nu niet vind dat raar??
<xringo> oh lezen sorry hahaha
<FlipStonE> :-)
<xringo> bij ccsm kon ik geen auto-hide vinden
<FlipStonE> nee, maar wel een button unity :-)
<xringo> ben iedergeval bij dat mijn belgisch eid werkt wat ook ff een soep bleek een ccid te zijn terwijl een non-ccid apraatje is
<FlipStonE> daar geen ervaring mee :p
<OerHeks> daar is een pagina voor http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<xringo> ja het werkt al wel.. :)
<OerHeks> als dat veranderd is, laa het weten ;-)
<xringo> heb bijna alles via synaptic ingezet nu werkt die
<FlipStonE> altijd eens wiki raadplegen, is een goeie tip, geloof me :-)
<xringo> kont eerst had ik hem zo installeerd en werkte met de acr drivers maar nu lukte het niet ... heb die ccid driver gedownload en werke...
<xringo> ik lees veel dingen over sorry :)
<xringo> met die terminal opdrachten snap ik zoiezo niks van
<xringo> :)
<xringo> dat betreft moet de wiki meer gericht zijn op die sinaptic opdrachten ofzo als men iets afhaald
<FlipStonE> good old linux is terminal :-)
<xringo> weet ook al wel wat ubuntu niet aankan zijn die realtek tv chips :)
<FlipStonE> ben er ook nog niet zo lang in, maar ik weet wel dat de terminal toch lekker werken is
<xringo> tja... hahaha terminal heb geen probleem mee, vind over de synaptic makkelijker
<xringo> dat is ook algemeen wat mensen die vooral van windows afkomen moeten trekken niet?
<FlipStonE> is zo, vooral voor mensen die toetreden tot de linux gemeenschap...
<OerHeks> er is sinds kort een list voor hardware, niet alleen laptops en desktops en servers maar ook componenten.
<xringo> tegenwoordig heb je hardwre waar ook met verkoop een linux symbool is he, alleen die hebben wel zijn prijs maar dan weet je dat het kan werken
<xringo> heb ff met opensuse gewerkt maar toch minder software ondersteuning
<xringo> hmm ccsm werkt nog neit.. zal ff kijken .
<OerHeks> misschien even kijken bij stuurprogrammaś
<xringo> moet je compiz icon fusion ook inzetten?
<xringo> nvidia werkt
<FlipStonE> niet dat ik weet, normaal zou dat allemaal standaard moeten werken :-)
<xringo> nou dit ubuntu is geupdate van 10.10 en compiz werkte met die uiterlijk je weet wel.
<OerHeks> ccsm zou gewoon moeten werken idd.
<xringo> maar starte op en unity werkte niet, moet lleen die nvidia nog naar de xorg serv weet ik veel oppslaan
<FlipStonE> is het een ietwat ouwere videokaart?
<xringo> nu werkt het het is een fx5200 kaart
<FlipStonE> ahzow...
<xringo> effe reload window manager gedaan :)
<FlipStonE> en wat heeft ccsm als fout aan?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat die fx5200 geen unity gaat doen.
<OerHeks> kies dan bij login voor classic
<xringo> gaf niks aan fout aan..
<xringo> fx5200 werkt hoor
<xringo> 256mb geheugen
<xringo> alleen ja trage processor
<xringo> 66mhw geloof ik ? weet ik niet zo
<FlipStonE> xringo: wat OerHeks zegt is ook een feit, je kan nog steeds het ouwe scherm hebben van ubuntu he, inloggen met ubuntu classic optie...
<OerHeks> nou, valt me nog mee dan
<xringo> met fusion-icon net reload window manager gedaan
<xringo> hij swiebelt nou en wiebelt nu wel..
<FlipStonE> 66mhz? :-)
<xringo> weet ik niet keer opgevraagd in terminal? ik weet zo niet
<FlipStonE> kan je daar uberhaupt grafisch op draaien? :-)
<xringo> weet wel dat voor nu traag is
<xringo> is maar een p4 2.6g
<FlipStonE> 2600Mhz :p
<FlipStonE> hmz, ubuntu op 27" scherm ziet er idioot uit :-)
<FlipStonE> tweaking :-)
<xringo> heb maar eenoude 19inch
<FlipStonE> xringo: ikzelf een 20, is voor een klant van me :-)
<xringo> ben nog zoeken naar naar de auto-hide, wel ergens ingevuld maar die komt niet  in auto-hide stand
<MonkeyDust> folx, een superblock probleem bij het mounten van usb externe hdd, het heeft al gewerkt -- hints & tips? -- ik heb al tune2fs gebruikt
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-12
<OerHeks> tip: geef meer info over superblockprobleem
<OerHeks> we tiepten hier al vragen, maar je antwoordde niet.
<MonkeyDust> ik zat niet aan mijn pc
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606311/
<OerHeks> en als je hem erin plugt, dmesg | tail
<MonkeyDust> hem erin plugt? uittrekken en inpluggen, bedoel je?
<OerHeks> en hij zoekt je superblock op sda .. probeer je een raid schijf in een usb kastje te mounten ?
<MonkeyDust> geen raid
<OerHeks> ja dat word bedoeld met dmseg | tail , dan zie je wat er gebeurde, laatste 20 regels
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606313/
<OerHeks> welke opties gebruik je bij fune2fs dan ? dit lijkt me een gewone ntfs disk ?
<MonkeyDust> tune2fs -E test_fs /dev/sda1
<OerHeks> Set a flag in the filesystem superblock indicating that it may be mounted using  experimental kernel code, such as the ext4dev filesystem.
<OerHeks> was dit nodig in 10.10 en nu niet meer in 11.04 ?
<OerHeks> of heb je wel ext4dev ?
<MonkeyDust> ik heb 10.10 nooit gebruikt
<MonkeyDust> ext4dev zegt me iets ja, momentje
<MonkeyDust> waar haal ik dat?
<OerHeks> die heb je niet nodig vermoed ik, als je systeem dat zelf niet heeft.
<OerHeks> maar er is een reden waarom jij dit doet ..
<MonkeyDust> ja, ik krijg mijn externe hdd niet gemount en daar staan tig iso's op voor vbox
<FlipStonE> oei niet zo prettig meer
<FlipStonE> MonkeyDust, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=57646 ?
<OerHeks> ehm je probeerd hem als sda1 te mounten, maar je systeem heeft sda1 etc toch in gebruik ?
<OerHeks> moet je ext hdd geen sdb1 of sdc1 zijn ?
<MonkeyDust> het is op een remote debian pc
<MonkeyDust> ff restarten, brb
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> bij het mounten van usb externe hdd ..
<OerHeks> dat boeit niet
<OerHeks> op dien pc draait toch ook ubuntu  ?
<MonkeyDust> ik haal 2 pc's door elkaar
<MonkeyDust> dit is de situatie http://imagebin.org/152883
<MonkeyDust> de debian pc heeft geen eigen  scherm en klavier
<OerHeks> nou, dat is alweer iets heel ander verhaal.
<OerHeks> je server mount je hdd niet
<xringo> hmm.. unity2d werkt de autohide vanzelf :)
<MonkeyDust> idd
<FlipStonE> Damn, ubu start niet meer op...
<xringo> ccsm werlkte ook niet automatisch
<FlipStonE> na bios start zwart scherm met een flikkerend undersquore
<FlipStonE> na update van xorg en fglrx drivers...
<FlipStonE> ai ai ai :p
<OerHeks> Flip, linker shift tijdens boot, kom je in grub
<xringo> maar iedereen truste.. laat hem op unity2d staan.. dat 3d vreet toch alleen :)
<xringo> gr ringo
<FlipStonE> kom daar zelfs niet in...
<FlipStonE> gewoon direct na bios boot... kom zelfs niet tot aan de grub loader
<FlipStonE> getvrs :p
<FlipStonE> gelukkig nog mn ubu op mijn oude schijven staan... kan ik gelijk die nieuwe schijf controleren...
<FlipStonE> wat krijgen we nou?
<FlipStonE> ik zit toch in mijn nieuwe install terwijl ik m'n oude geselecteerd heb tijdens het booten...
<FlipStonE> zou die upgrade grub verplaatst hebben naar m'n oude schijf?
<OerHeks> vreemd ja
<FlipStonE> hoe kan je een nieuwe grub installen?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<FlipStonE> heb jij al die links in een script staan op uwen irc proggie mss? :p
<OerHeks> maar is grub2 wel kaput ?
<OerHeks> doe eerst eens update-grub
<OerHeks> tegenwoordig kan je met een enkel woord zoeken in je browser, ik wis die data niet.
<FlipStonE> grub niet kapoet, maar wel niet aanwezig op ssd lijkt mij
<FlipStonE> Found Ubuntu 11.04 (11.04) on /dev/sdd1
<FlipStonE> zal wat beter gaan nu... effe checken met een rieboet :p
<FlipStonE> nee dus nog altijd via oude schijf
<FlipStonE> hmz
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha FlipStonE hoe gaat het?
<FlipStonE> niet zo best :-)
<FlipStonE> wat troubles met grub...
<FlipStonE> cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<FlipStonE> moet die dus op m'n ssd zien te krijgen...
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn...<_<"
<FlipStonE> effe boot flag op oude schijf afzetten, misschien dat dat iets uithaald?
<FlipStonE> effe reboot :-)
<FlipStonE> nein man :-)
<Terminator> je hebt bij die herinstall van grub toch wel gekozen voor sdd1 dan en niet gewoon sda1 zoals in het voorbeeld? ;)
<Terminator> FlipStonE ?
<FlipStonE> herinstall grub heb ik nog niet gedaan...
<FlipStonE> heb nu gezien dat ik nu wel in mn oude install zit...
<FlipStonE> effe terug aanpassen
<Terminator> ok, succes
<Vancha> 'morgen allemaal
<Vancha> aaw, google chome kan echt niet omgaan met grote tabellen :o
<jan_> ik wil Grub aanpassen maar ik vind het bestand niet om dit te doen.
<jan_> Om welk bestand gaat het en waar kan ik het vinden ?
<MrChrisDruif> grub.list dacht ik, maar wat wil je aanpassen? Bootup-manager is een makkelijke tool om dingen in grub aan te passen. Kan ook zijn dat hij start-up manager heet
<jan_> draait dit onder Ubuntu?
<leoquant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ik zal wel even opzoeken hoe het heet
<jan_> dank
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, had gelijk met de tweede naam, dank leoquant
<jan_> ik probeer het, dank
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, goede tool
<leoquant> jan_, succes
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; Ik weet het :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik weet niet of bum not supported is..ff opzoeken
<leoquant> not=nog
<FlipStonE> moggel
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Flip
<FlipStonE> Terminator, is nog gelukt hoor, uit nieuwsgierigheid eens de 2 oude schijven losgekoppeld, en dan start ssd op :p
<Terminator> :)
<Terminator> mooi zo
<FlipStonE> dus alle data van die 2 schijfjes verzetten, formatten, en als opslag gebruiken :-)
<jongejongen> hey iemand omgeving hoofddorp?
<jongejongen> is hier iemand?
<Vancha> ja, er ies hier iemand :)
<jongejongen> gelukkig maar:P
<Vancha> hoezo jongejongen :)
<jongejongen> anders is t ook zo saai
<Vancha> is je probleem ubuntu gerelateerd?
<jongejongen> ik heb geen probleem
<Vancha> anders zou ik het even in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic proberen
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<rozebig> wie zijnhier allemaal
<hans> hallo
<hans> he gijs
<gijsbert> Dag Hans, ik kom zomaar even kijken.
<hans> ik ook ben een ubuntu noob
<gijsbert> Ik ben geen noob, maar IRC is niet echt mijn ding, ik type met een vinger. Voordat mijn antwoord binnen is zijn we wel 2 bladzijden verder.
<OerHeks> neem je tijd, gijsbert
<OerHeks> het fijne van IRC is, je kan teruglezen
<gijsbert> Het forum ligt mij toch beter.
<gijsbert> Even eten. Tot later. :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<spekje> lieve mensen is iemand bekend met problemen met evolution in 11.04?
<spekje> verzenden lukt wel (geen incripty) maar ontvangen niet.. nieuw account ingesteld maar er wordt maar niet om een ww gevraagd
<OerHeks> dat zal dan wel het euvel zijn ?
<OerHeks> verzenden geen encryptie, ontvangen ook geen ?
<spekje> is mogelijk  :)
<OerHeks> meestal zijn beide aan, of beide uit.
<spekje> in dit geval beide uit
<OerHeks> ontvangen, zie je onderin een aangeloten stekkertje ?
<spekje> ja
<spekje> maar probeer me klant hier heen te loodsen :)
<OerHeks> dna zal het toch iets met je passwoord zijn, meestal kan je kiezen om dat op te slaan, keyring
<OerHeks> misschien is die melding onder je evolution scherm geraakt.
<spekje> hmm
<spekje> dan zou je over het algemeen ook niet meer kunen doen
<OerHeks> en soms komt die vraag na 7,5 seconde.
<spekje> ben al uur bezig :(
<OerHeks> juiste poort, ontvangen ?
<spekje> vandaar dat ik hem hier heen ga brengen
<spekje> hopelijk blijft die met hulp ook gebruik maken van ubuntu :)
<OerHeks> email naam of email adres als accountnaam ?
<spekje> ik heb alles stap voor stap doorgelopen met me eigen laptop op schoot
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/EmailMetEvolution
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution
<OerHeks> wat vreemd.
<OerHeks> die klant kan ontvangen, dus er is verbinding.
<OerHeks> of bedoel, zenden.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks>  imap.xs4all.nl (TLS poort 143 / SSL poort 993). Uitgaande mailserver, smtp.xs4all.nl (TLS poort 587 / SSL poort 465)
<OerHeks> deze gegevens heb ik ook bij mama gebruikt, werkt.
<OerHeks> dus wel encryptie ???
<willemj> hallo
<spekje> OerHeks: dit is de persoon met wie ik er niet uit kom
<spekje> zou jij het kunnen proberen?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> hallo willemj
<willemj> ik ga alles proberen, mag ik je bedanken !!!!!!!
<OerHeks> ik begrijp van spekje, dat ge wel mail kan zenden, maar niet kan ontvangen ?
<spekje> dat klopt idd OerHeks
<spekje> maar ik ga nu even eten :)
<OerHeks> eet smakenlijk, tot straks.
<hans> zijn we weer
<spekje> wie is we ?
<spekje> :)
<OerHeks> ping willemj
<willemj> spekje, hallo, ben je er nog ?
<spekje> ja
<willemj> hoi, moest ook even eten
<spekje> ok :)
<willemj> ga nu weer beginnen
<spekje> ok :)
<MrChrisDruif> Met eten?
<spekje> hehe
 * spekje gaat lolly testen
<willemj> lolly????
<spekje> ehh eten :D
<willemj> wat betekend ping willemj"?
<spekje> ik denk dat OerHeks wachte op een reactie :)
<OerHeks> jups
<MrChrisDruif> Soms kan het ook betekenen dat je een PM gesprek met iemand wil (Personal Message)
<willemj> ok dan, ik ben hier
<spekje> OerHeks: vanuit gaand dat probleem in evolution zit.. zou het helpen het te verwijderen en opnieuw te installeren?
<OerHeks> account verwijderen, evolution sluiten, weer opstarten en account toevoegen >
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/EmailMetEvolution
<OerHeks>  imap.xs4all.nl (TLS poort 143 / SSL poort 993). Uitgaande mailserver, smtp.xs4all.nl (TLS poort 587 / SSL poort 465)
<spekje> hmm het sluiten van evolution naar het verwijderen niet gedaan
<OerHeks> passwoord is hoofdlettergevoelig
<OerHeks> een spatie ervoor of een spatie erna kan ook hinderen.
<spekje> http://www.hulp4all.com/?page_id=7860
<spekje> kan ook nog metteen gericht op xs :)
<spekje> OerHeks: het invoeren van ww komt meestal pas nadat je alles hebt ingesteld.. en dat dingetje kwam dus nooit :(
<OerHeks> ja, dat is duidelijk.
<OerHeks> die vraag voor je passwoord, en/of je passwoord aan keywing toe te voegen, kan soms verschuilen onder evolution
<hansw> hmm, linux is echt saai aan het worden, je hoeft niet eens meer te zoeken om iets te laten werken
<spekje> hansw: maar het werkt nu niet :P
<hansw> spekje, jawel, out of the box
<hansw> http://hanswolters.wordpress.com/2011/05/12/ubuntu-11-04-hp-photosmart-plus-b210-series/
<willemj> excuse, wie van jullie geeft me een cursus ?, Spekje, Oerheks
<OerHeks> volg die link van spekje, dat is gelijk de juiste evolution + xs4all instelling
<spekje> willemj: verwijder het account nog eens wat er in staat. Sluit daarna evolution af
<spekje> en volg daarna de link die ik net gaf
<willemj> dat is die http-link ?
<spekje> http://www.hulp4all.com/?page_id=7860
<spekje> die :)
<willemj> ok
<willemj> ok, link gevolgd, zelfde eigenlijk als jij hebt gedaan,Spekje, nu vraagt het een wachtwoord. niet ingesteld,  ??
<OerHeks> heel goed
<OerHeks> nu wachtwoord invullen
<spekje> willemj: dat is goed :D
<OerHeks> en als het goed is, krijg je wéér een vraag,..
<spekje> wachtwoord invullen.. Dit is het geen wat we toen straks steeds miste .. als je nu je wachtwoord invoerd zou die mail moeten gaan ophalen
<willemj> ok, lets go for it
<OerHeks> om je ww in keyring op te slaan, mogenlijk moet je nu 2x een wachtwoord verzinnen
<spekje> kan idd zijn dat die het 2x vraagt ivm uitgaande mailserver
<OerHeks> jups
<willemj> pardon, keyring ?
<spekje> als die dat wilt doen krijg je daar een melding van willemj
<OerHeks> eenmaal in de keyring, hoef je nooit meer een pass in te voeren.
<willemj> ok, doen we, hoe ?
<OerHeks> sleutels & wachtwoorden ( keyring )
<spekje> hij moet daar zelf een melding van geven.. krijg je een popup met o.a. een plaatje van sleutelbos
<willemj> yeap, ga ik doen
<spekje> OerHeks: hoe heet het in nederlands want willemj heeft ubuntu in nederlands
<OerHeks> sleutelbos kan ook heel goed.
<OerHeks> en wil je niet, dat je ww automatisch is, dan kun je in de accountinstellingen dit weer wijzigen.
<spekje> OerHeks: moet zeggen dat ik geen melding over keyring heb gehad.. anders had ik dat ook in de screenshots verwerkt
<OerHeks> dit is denk ik alleen als je de 1e keer je keyring gebruikt.
<OerHeks> voor wireless, of gwibber of evolution
<spekje> zou toch ook moeten zijn om iets toe te voegen
<OerHeks> dan vraagd hij om 2x pass te verzinnen, anders om toe te voegen.
<spekje> maar ook die melding had ik dus niet gekregen :/
<spekje> vaag.. eingelijk
<OerHeks> maar goeie opzet, die instelling howto
<spekje> thx :)
<spekje> met die site ben ik elke week 5 uur bezig .. ben alles m.b.t. Ubuntu er aan het opzetten.. Tips voor dingen zijn altijd welkom :)
<willemj> geen idee wat dat imap ww is, hoe ik daar kom
<spekje> willemj: dat ww heb je eerder ook in outlook ingevoerd
<spekje> is het zelfde ww als je bv wilt inloggen in webmail..
<OerHeks> dat is gewoon je xs4all mail account ww
<willemj> dat ww wat je niet zo top vond ?
<spekje> haha ja die
<OerHeks> Kr4Kr4fl1pfl0p zoiets
<spekje> vergeten te vertellen hoe je die wijzigd :(
<willemj> hij is fijn, tot zo
<MrChrisDruif> krakraflipflop? :P
<spekje> niet ww raden dat is niet lief ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Das gewoon l33t
<MrChrisDruif> Lees ik zonder al te veel problemen
<spekje> kasablanca is trouwens best gaaf programma :D
<hansw> gewoon wachtwoorden genereren, die opslaan in een keypass achtige oplossing en het wachtwoord voor keypass op een geel briefje schrijven dat je op je monitor plakt
<MrChrisDruif> hansw; Vooral dat laatste is handig ;)
<OerHeks> dom dom, neem de naam van je monitor, die valt er meestal niet af
<MrChrisDruif> 1 wachtwoord onthouden moet toch wel lukken?
<hansw> uhuh, erg handig, stel je voor dat je dat vergeet
<willemj> Spekje, dat pakt íe niet. wijzigen,?
<spekje> willemj: moment
<willemj> yep
<spekje> het wachtwoord zou goed moeten zijn natuurlijk.. ik zie geen logs bij ons van aanmeldingen
<spekje> houd rekening met hoofdletter en kleine letters.. probeer het nog eens zou ik zeggen
<willemj> ok
<spekje> houd er rekening mee dat die 2x om een ww vraagt. 1x voor uitgaande mailserver en 1x voor inkomende (wellicht vraagt die het wel andersom maar is wel 2x het zelfde ww)
<pascal_> haai
<spekje> waar?
<pascal_> in je broek :P
<pascal_> ik heb een vraagje
<spekje> heb een telefoon in me broekzak :)
<pascal_> ik heb probleem met een programma...
<pascal_> ik had iets geexporteerd uit alexandria en nu krijg ik het niet meer geinporteerd
<pascal_> ik dacht het zit standaard onder ubuntu dus mssn dat iemand er ervaring mee heeft
<spekje> alexandria?
<spekje> zegt mij niets sorry
<OerHeks> Alexandria is a GNOME application to help you manage your book collection
<OerHeks> ik moest ook zoeken :P
<willemj> Spekje, gedaan , ook hooftletters, noppes en nada ?
<willemj> doet het gewoon niet
<spekje> willemj: staat de inlognaam wel goed?
<spekje> ik zie bij ons geen aanmeld pogingen die zou ik wel moeten zien
<spekje> een foute inlognaam is de enige verklaring die ik weet te bedenken
<willemj> zal ik hem maar weer verwijderen, nieuw instellen,?
<pascal_> weet iemand waar geinstalleerde programma's staan zoals alexandria?
<spekje> willemj: ja .. wel weer eerst evolution afsluiten neem aan dat je bij de inlognaam wel je eigen inlognaam hebt ingevoerd?
<pascal_> ??
<willemj> dat wel, ga nu afsluiten, routine weer doen,tot zo
<spekje> tot zo
<pascal_> weet iemand antwoord op mijn vraagje?
<spekje> pascal_: open eens een terminal .. type dat programma en druk op enter
<spekje> dan moet het programma sowieso openen
<hansw> of type wich <programmanaam>
<hansw> of doe find / -name <programmanaam> -print
<pascal_> spekje, ik bedoel om de bestanden te importeren
<hansw> spekje, alleen als het in het path staat
<OerHeks> is dat stekkertje in evolution connected ?
<OerHeks> dat is soms ook uit, na instellen.
<spekje> OerHeks: dan kan die neit om ww vragen lijkt me
<OerHeks> hmm ja, welke ww vraag is het, om sleutelbos aan te maken of toegang tot xs4all ..
<spekje> dat is mij nooit duidelijk geworden eerlijk gezegd
<spekje> maar dat kan hij vast zo vertellen
<willemj> wel o wel. bij opstarten vraagt ie om ww. dat je weet wel ww ingevoerd, niets.sorry
<willemj> hij blijft vragen om imap ww
<willemj> geen idee wat dat is........
<OerHeks> dat is gewoon je xs4all mail account ww
<spekje> willemj: kun je de hele zin eens opnoemen?
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: mijn externe HDD is gemount, ok
<willemj> welke zin ?
<spekje> de zin met de vraag om een ww
<OerHeks> top, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> met mount -t ext4dev bron doel
<hansw> is debian nu nog met de dev tree bezig?
<NoirX> hoi
<hansw> of heeft ubuntu een oude versie van ext4?
<hansw> dag NoirX
<NoirX> hey hansw :)
<OerHeks> ja, daar zat ik gister ook naar te kijken, hansw
<willemj> er staat : geef het imap wachtwoord voor w.(mijn naam) op host imap.xs4all.nl
<MonkeyDust> yes, alles terug
<spekje> willemj: dat is niet goed
<spekje> je moet daar je loginnaam invoeren
<willemj> wat niet ?
 * MonkeyDust gooit spekje van blijdschap in de pan
<willemj> gaan we weer
<spekje> willemj: wacht
<spekje> als je daar echt nu w.(eigennaam) hebt staan dan klopt het niet
<pascal_> bedankt
<spekje> je moet daar je inlognaam invullen (het geen ik een paar keer verkeerd uitsprak :P)
<spekje>  MonkeyDust maar maar ik ben aan werk :(
<willemj> Spekje, ook niet. -zucht-
<willemj> je bedoelde die naam van dat schitterende dier
<spekje> ja :D
<willemj> doet het niet
<spekje> dat is je inlognaam en die moet je ergens bij imap en smtp invullen
<spekje> alleen dat is je inlognaam dus niet het ww
<willemj> ok, gaan we weer
<spekje> dus ik ben bang dat je het beste nog ff een keer opnieuw kunt beginnen
<OerHeks> jouw screenshots zijn daar heel duidelijk in, waar alleen naam ( info) en waar geheel email adres
<spekje> willemj: om het mischien makelijker te maken .. waar in de screenshots info@xs4all.nl staat mag je je eigen adres invullen.. waar bij username xs4all staat mag je de naam van die vogel invullen
<Simon__> hoi
<spekje> doei :)
<Simon__> ik ben op zoek naar promotiemateriaal over ubuntu
<spekje> ik ben bang dat hier vooral mensen zitten die ubuntu gebruiken .. en die je kunnen helpen bij problemen
<OerHeks> Simon_ dit is misschien een goeie start > https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DIYMarketing
<willemj> Mag ik even zeggen dat ik je toch wel een soort van SUPER iemand vindt. WERKT!!!
<spekje> cool :D
<hansw> spekje, krijg je de irc uren ook betaald? :-)
<spekje> hansw: hehe ik wordt nu nog betaald want moet werken tot 2300
<spekje> dus eingelijk ja :)
<hansw> ah kijk :-), netjes
<willemj> spekje, dus heel top veel bedankt. dit is miraculeus !!
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<willemj> heel mooi
<spekje> graag gedaan willemj
<spekje> als je vaker problemen hebt met Ubuntu kan je hier altijd terrecht :)
<willemj> Spekje,ga nu even iet rustig slapen.Ik denk dat ik hier vaker te vinden ben. DAG.
<hans_> hallo allemaal
<hans_> heb de boel weer aan de gang
<hansw> je grub werkt weer goed?
<MonkeyDust> hans_: mijn externe is ook weer gemount, laten we samen vieren
<MonkeyDust> externe HDD*
<MrChrisDruif> Weet iemand hoe ik in de Personal deel van Nautilus die verschillende icoontjes weer terug kan krijgen?
<MrChrisDruif> Niemand?
<OerHeks> geen idee, zijn dat extra plugins ?
<JanC> "Personal deel" ?
<MrChrisDruif> Die sidebar dinges
<MrChrisDruif> In het Engels staat er Personal boven...
<MrChrisDruif> Persoonlijk in het Nederlands waarschijnlijk :P
<hansw> ah, foutlook icoontjes?
<MrChrisDruif> foutlook?
<JanC> ik zie geen "Personal" in nautilus?
<JanC> of "Persoonlijk" ?
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Aan de linkerkant van Nautilus, zie je daar niets staan?
<JanC> ik zie daar de Locaties sidebar
<MrChrisDruif> Locaties, kan ook? Dingen als Afbeeldingen, Downloads, Documenten etc?
<JanC> eerst persoonlijke map, desktop, netwerk, allerlei disks, prullenbak, dan separator, dan bookmarks?
<JanC> oh, en bestandssysteem er ergens tussen nog
<JanC> en ik heb daar wel pictogrammen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik screenshot het wel ff...
<MrChrisDruif> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/Untitled.png
<JoshuaL> het lijkt erop dat MrChrisDruif een andere nautilus gebruikt dan ons
<JoshuaL> misschien elementary?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Draai zelfs Elementary OS....maar is gebaseerd op Ubuntu 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen in #elementary zijn ze niet echt behulpzaam....alleen hun manier of geen manier ongeveer....
<MrChrisDruif> En ik dacht....jullie kunnen me vast wel helpen :)
<hansw> zoals ubuntu ongeveer? :-)
<JoshuaL> MrChrisDruif, ik weet niet met wat ik je moet hhelpen :p
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: dan zit je in het verkeerde supportkanaal hé  ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> JoshuaL; Zie je Personal staan in die screenshot? "Vroeger toen ik jong was en Ubuntu gebruikte" waren daar specifieke icoontjes
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Zoals ik al net zei: #elementary niet echt behulpzaam
<hansw> vroeguh had men kuilen, nu drempels
<JoshuaL> MrChrisDruif, ik denk dat het een ontwerpkeuze is van elementary :)
<MrChrisDruif> hansw; Vroeger had je geen drempels, alleen kuilen.
<JanC> mja, als de elementary-mensen slim zijn steken ze al hun apps in Debian & Ubuntu...
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ja, de kuilen waren valkuilen :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik zo net nog niet....ik zou ze eerder aanraden om meer upstream te gaan dan Ubuntu
<NoirX> later jongens
<JanC> en wat bedoel je precies met specifieke pictogrammen?
<JanC> voor Documenten en zo?
<JanC> en Music ?
<hansw> in evolution?
<hansw> muziek?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: is er een specifiek pictogram daarvoor in het thema dat je gebruikt?
<MrChrisDruif> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/Screenshot.png
<hansw> nautilus kan ik me voorstellen
<MrChrisDruif> Al die icoontjes
<JanC> als die bijvoorbeeld 'folder-music' niet kan vinden in het gebruikte thema zal die terugvallen op 'folder'
<MrChrisDruif> Rechter pane is me huidige thema
<JanC> (de werkelijke namen zijn anders, dit was een voorbeeld)
<JanC> ah, folder-music was toch juist  :P
<hansw> slapies doen, trusten
<JanC> anyway, pictogrammen lijken er te zijn
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: mja, ik gok dat dat een Elementary-ism is
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hansw
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: trouwens wel handig als je volgende keer meteen zegt dat je Nautilus Elementary gebruikt en niet Nautilus
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Inderdaad, als ik overschakel naar Humanism thema komen ze ook niet tevoren
<JanC> zijn 2 verschillende programma's...
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe xD
<MrChrisDruif> Hoop niet vaak hulp nodig te hebben :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zal eraan proberen te denken
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-13
<joolz> morgen
<joolz> ben over naar 11.04 en nu werkt select == copy niet meer
<joolz> ik moet in GUI progs control c en in terminal control shift c doen
<joolz> erg lastig, weet iemand hoe je hem terugkrijgt naar het normale gedrag?
<joolz> middenklik == paste werkt trouwens ook niet meer (middenklik als in: link en rechts tegelijk met een logitech marble mouse)
<Coen> Dag allen. Ik wil binnenkort een nieuwe laptop kopen en Ubuntu (SuperOS) zal het primaire systeem daarop zijn. Dual boot omdat ik Adobe Premiere gebruik voor videobewerking. Mijn vraag is wat jullie voor laptop (merk/type) zouden aanraden die out-of-the-box werkt. Prijsindicatie; tussen 500 en 700 euro.
<exalt> Coen: bijna elke laptop zonder ATI video kaart
<exalt> hajour: join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic eens :S
<exalt> :D
<exalt> *
<Coen> Dank exalt. Dus meeste laptops draaien gewoon out-of-the-box?
<leoquant> koop je niet via het internet? vraag dan of je een live cd mag proberen op de nieuwkoop
<leoquant> werkt de live cd, dit zit het wel goed
<FlipStonE> ik heb een voorkeur voor asus, mooie systemen
<ErikdV> quit
<ErikdV> end
<Henk__> Goeden middag
<Henk__> Ik heb een probleem
<Ligthert> Oh, wat is er stuk?
<Henk__> Is er iemand instaat mij te helpen
<Henk__> als ik earphones inplug in mijn laptop, die ubuntu draait dan heb ik geen geluid
<Ligthert> Hangt er vanaf, ik doe vaak server gerelateerde dingetjes.. met de UI heb ik niet veel sjoege van.
<Henk__> kheb al een aantal fixes geprobeerd maar niets
<Henk__> hij blijft grijs aangeduid in de alsamixer.
<Henk__> :(
<Henk__> Niemand die hier mee helpen kan?
<Ligthert> Ik ben bang dat ik je niet kan helpen.
<Ligthert> Zelf zou ik kijken wat dmesg zegt, als er nog logs zijn, kijken wat die zeggen...
<Ligthert> En erop los googlen.
<Henk__> Fine, naja toch bedankt :(
<Ligthert> Je bent vast niet eerder met een dergelijk probleem en er is vast een optie wat je over het hoofd heen ziet.
<Henk__> Vast wel. maar ja forum treads doorzoeken is nu niet echt mijn hobby haha.
<Henk__> goed ik gaat et googlen
<stef_> hallo, als laatste tsap om een public key werkend te krijgen moet ik dit doen:
<stef_> cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<stef_> maar het werkt niet
<stef_> kan iemand me helpen?
<Ligthert> wat zegt ssh -v als je inlogt?
<Ligthert> Zie je ergens dat ie probeerd te authen met een public key oid?
<stef_> ik snap het niet echt
<stef_> ik zal even de stappen op pastebin zetten
<stef_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606951/
<RawChid> stef_, ik doe altijd vanaf mijn client: ssh-copy-id
<RawChid> Dat is iets makkelijker
<Ligthert> RawChid: goed punt, was ik ff vergeten ;-)
<stef_> sorry ik was even weg, maar ssh-copy-id werkt niet op mac os
<RawChid> Oke, dan moet je het wel zo doen ja
<RawChid> Wat gaat er precies mis?
<RawChid> stef_^
<stef_> ik doe dit: root@rapax:~# cat id1_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<stef_> en krijg dit terug: -bash: .ssh/authorized_keys: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<RawChid> Je moet naar de homedir van de gebruiker waar je de key van wilt toevoegen
<RawChid> Is dat root?
<RawChid> .ssh is een map in de homedir
<RawChid> Als het de huidige gebruiker is, is dat ~/.ssh/
<RawChid> Anders /home/gebruiker/.ssh
<stef_> ok even proberen
<stef_> -bash: /home/root/.ssh/: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<RawChid> mkdir .ssh
<RawChid> Waarom werk je trouwens als root?
<RawChid> Je wilt ivm veiligheid eigenlijk niet met root inloggen
<RawChid> Beter als gewone gebruiker en dan sudo gebruiken
<stef_> ja maar ik wil via mijn imac automatisch commando's sturen naar mijn server
<stef_> zo kan ik bv een script schrijven en als ik het laat uitvoeren dan doet het iets met de server
<stef_> zo wil ik bv een shutdown scripts schrijven
<stef_> maar dat kan ik niet als gewone gebruiker runnen
<RawChid> Oke
<MonkeyDust> waarvoor gebruik jij je pc's, stef_ ?
<lord4163> hoi
<lord4163> heeft iemand ubuntu 11.04 werkend in Virtual Box?
<Ligthert> stef_: om het via je imac te doen kan je best 'ssh -t $server "sudo $commando"' doen, als er nog wat interactie is op de terminal, dan vang je dat met -t af.. Dit kan je met of zonder keys doen.. zolang je maar naar je server SSHt als een niet-root gebruiker.
 * Ligthert *crickets*
<lord4163> wat heb een imac met Virtual Box te maken?
<MonkeyDust> ssh -t kende ik nog niet, weer wat bijgeleerd, lekker praktisch
<Ligthert> Ligthert: Ik had het tegen stef_ van voor toen jij binnenkwam.. dus  weinig. :-)
<RawChid> lord4163, ik had 11.04 werkend in vbox
<Ligthert> MonkeyDust: waar om de twee versies van openssh 'man ssh' inkloppen wel niet goed voor is ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Ligthert: echt klare taal is dat toch niet in de man pages ;)
<MonkeyDust> er zou moeten staan: met -t kun je een toepassing starten over ssh
<Ligthert> MonkeyDust: true, daarom skip ik ff door naar de parameters en de conf parameters.
<Ligthert> MonkeyDust: Maar dat doet ie ook zonder -t.
<Ligthert> MonkeyDust: het verschil is alleen dat ie met -t een fatsoenlijke terminal opent, wat anders niet gebeurd... Wat op zich geen slechte default setting is.
<MonkeyDust> Ligthert: voordien deed ik ssh en daar voerde ik screen -r uit, dank zij die -t gaat dat vanzelf
<MonkeyDust> vanzelf = in 1 commando lijn
<Ligthert> Met genoeg haken en ;'s kom je ook een eind op 1 regel hoor ;-)
<RawChid> MonkeyDust, als je altijd screen wilt, kun je dat commando ook in ~/.profile zetten
<MonkeyDust> idd :)
<RawChid> if [ ! -z "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]; then screen -rd
<RawChid> fi
<MonkeyDust> profile van de server of de client?
<RawChid> Server, want daar wil je screen uitvoeren toch
<RawChid> .profile wordt uitgeverd wanneer de shell wordt gestart ofzo
<lord4163> RawChild, ik krijg de installatie niet eens gestart, en dat heb ik nodig voor mijn site...
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar de ssh gaat van de client uit, vandaar mijn vraag, dus die if hoort bij screen en niet bij ssh :p
<RawChid> Die tekst die ik gaf zet je in de ~/.profile van de server.
<RawChid> Dus als je binnenkomt op de server, gaat ie: screen -r doen
<MonkeyDust> ben al aan het zien wat daar nog zoal staat
<RawChid> Je kunt ook: echo welkom  neerzetten :P
<MonkeyDust> ik zou echt niet meer zonder screen kunnen, echt zeer praktisch is dat
<RawChid> Zeker wel
<RawChid> byobu ook wel
<Ligthert> en tmux
<MonkeyDust> RawChid: zet eens in pastebin of zo een verklaring van dat hele if/fi statement, zodat ik weet wat dat precies doet
<Ligthert> oh.. en dtach natuurlijk ;-)
<RawChid> Oh, die if doet een check of je via SSH binnenkomt
<MonkeyDust> wat is die '! -z' ?
<MonkeyDust> not...
<RawChid> Euh, dat mag je zelf uitzoeken :-P  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<MonkeyDust> aw rite
<RawChid> Het idee heb ik uitgelged
<RawChid> Met screen open je steeds een nieuwe shell (bij elke nieuwe window)
<RawChid> Bij het openen van een shell wordt volgens mij elke keer ~/.profile uitgevoerd
<RawChid> Maar screen wil je alleen uitvoeren wanneer je via SSH binnenkomt
<RawChid> Klooi er anders eens mee :)
<Ligthert> Vast cookie :p
<MonkeyDust> ok, script werkt :p
<MonkeyDust> maar volgens mij heffen die ! en die -z elkaar op, even testen
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> -z betekent: is die string leeg
<RawChid> ! betekent NIET
<MonkeyDust> resultaat is hetzselfde als ik ! -z weglaat
<RawChid> Dus ! -z betekend is die niet leeg
<RawChid> Kan best dat het resultaat hetzelfde is
<RawChid> Alleen werkt het misschien niet in elke shell als je het weglaat
<RawChid> Blijkbaar in de jouw wel
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> alles op mijn pc is in die mate geautomatiseerd, alles gaat vanzelf, er is geen lol meer aan :p
<Wakko_> goedemiddag
<RawChid> Avond
<ujjain> Hoi. Zijn er behalve ADSL en kabel nog populaire internetmogelijkheden? Alleen glasvezel zeker?
<ujjain> Hier zit ik namelijk ver van de ADSL-datding af, dus ADSL is hier echt al 2 jaar erg matig, wil beter internet.
<ujjain> Zat te denken of er nog alternatieven waren buiten UPC en Ziggo voor mij.
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> re
<JoshuaL> hey guestis
<guestis> hey
<JoshuaL> ik zou de optie terug kiezen, als het goed is moet daar een optie staan om het naast elkaar te installeren (als het goed is is dat de 1ste keuze)
<guestis> Die geeft hij me niet
<JoshuaL> kun je daar eens een screenshot van maken?
<guestis> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/121/screenshot1tv.png/
<guestis> hij laat me dit zien beide vanaf ubuntu live installeren en direct na reboot installatie proberen
<JoshuaL> appart
<JoshuaL> guestis, als je het aandurft kun je die /dev/sda4 wijzigen en kleiner maken, daanra komt er vrije ruimte waarop je Ubuntu op kunt installeren
<JoshuaL> maar backups zijn wel geadviseerd
<JoshuaL> maar denk dat je beter kunt vragen aan iemand anders hier wat de beste oplossing is aangezien ikzelf al jaren alleen ubuntu draai
<guestis> sda3 had ik leeg gelaten juist voor een ubuntu installatie
<guestis> windows heeft wel wat files erop gezet zie ik
<JoshuaL> misschien dat OerHeks kan helpen als ze er is :p
<OerHeks> op dat punt, in de screenshot, voor wat anders kiezen
<OerHeks> dan kom je in gparted gedeelte, waar je een partitie kan kiezen/wijzigen
<roberthend> weet iemand hier toevallig waar ik de kernel module van ubuntu kan vinden die tekst op het scherm print in text mode ??
<hansw> dat zit niet in de kernel gok ik
<hansw> dat zit in ncursor ofzo
<hansw> ncurses zelfs
<OerHeks> je bedoeld gewoon commandline
<roberthend> nee ik bedoel dus het deel waar je tekst ziet net na de grub
<OerHeks> kan je het bootlogo niet met ESC wegkrijgen ? die tekst gebeurt nogsteeds op de achtergrond
<roberthend> je schrijft dan naar xb8000 dat register van de vga
<roberthend> ik ben namelijk op zoek naar een goede module voor in een eigen kernel
<hansw> er zal wellicht een basic ascii oplossing zijn
<OerHeks> alles wat er gebeurt, kan je ook nog in je log vinden, in /var/log/dmesg bijvoorbeeld.
<hansw> roberthend, vraag eens op kernelnewbies. .org is de website, ze zitten ook ergens op irc
<roberthend> hansw, dankje wel ik ga er nu even naar kijken
<hansw> oftc.net zit riel, die runt die site
<hansw> irc.oftc.net dus
<hansw> ik gok dat het in een stio module zit ofzo
<roberthend> mm ja misschien het is wel erg low level
<OerHeks> misschien is dit je antwoord, nr 2 > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1165494/where-is-the-textmode-video-buffer-if-it-isnt-at-0xb8000
<hansw> roberthend, als ik me c nog goed voor de geest kan halen kon je voor io een header includen :-)
<roberthend> ja klopt stdio.h ik zal die binnenkort is even gaan bekijken
<NoirX> ik denk stdio.h bevat de functie printf() die output op de schrem zit, maar om de boot msgs te tonen kan de commando dmesg gebruikt worden wat oerheks zij
<NoirX> zei
<OerHeks> ah
<OerHeks> You should simply remove "quiet" from the kernel line
<hansw> OerHeks, dat laat die meer zien dan dmesg als ik het goed heb ja
<OerHeks> grub editten, linkershift vasthouden tijdens boot, en 'e' voor edit geloof ik.
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<roberthend> hansw, oerheks, en noirx bedankt hiermee gaat het wel lukken :)
<OerHeks> have fun
<hansw> roberthend, en denk aan kernelnewbies.org, daar zitten best leuke kernel hackers mee te lezen
<NoirX> ik realiseer veel gebruikers in deze kanaal vragen stellen over grub, ik vraag me af waarom :) mischien heb ik het mis omdat ik nieuw ben op freenode
<OerHeks> ja, ik spam graag de url's
<hansw> NoirX, ik denk voornamelijk omdat grub default is en veel gebruikers een dualboot hebben, of (zelden), meerdere kernels gebruiken
<hansw> dat was vroeger met lilo al zo
<hansw> onder lilo had ik meestal een stuk of 4 kernels staan waar ik mee aan het testen was
<hansw> patches voor usb enzo van alan cox
<NoirX> ah, okay hansw, ik persoonlijk ben tevreden met lilo, en bij dual boor zou ik linux als laatste installeren op de mbr dan verwacht ik geen problemen hehe
<hansw> tegenwoordig plug je je usb in en werkt het :-)
<NoirX> dat is geweldig hansw
<hansw> NoirX, ik heb voor het laatst 2 ossen gedraait in 98 ofzo
<hansw> wel toevallig net de laptop van mijn werk voorzien van dualboot met ubuntu
<NoirX> mooi
<NoirX> heb je grub of lilo gebruikt hansw
<hansw> grub, was de default
<hansw> was ook geen probleem, ik snap ook niet waarom mensen daar problemen mee hebben
<hansw> kwestie van alles goed lezen
<NoirX> okay, het is mogelijk met grub de kernel te kiezen of de kernel module
<NoirX> ja
<hansw> de kernel
<hansw> maar ook dezelfde kernel met wat parameters enzo, net als bij lilo eigenlijk
<hansw> naja, iets handiger
<hansw> NoirX, ik installeerde nieuwe kernels ook in /kernel :-)
<OerHeks> als je op je huidige kernel line gaat staan, en 'e' drukt krijg je de volledige syntax te zien
<NoirX> ok
<hansw> NoirX, maar lilo kan ook prima
<NoirX> ja hansw , bij slackware is lilo de default, makkelijk met liloconfig en bewerken vsan /etc/liloconfig wat geadvanseerd is
<hansw> ik maakte het altijd met de hand aan
<NoirX> dat kan ook, maar het is een gevoelige opdracht en configuratie, als het mis gaat kan het voor grote problemen zorgen denk ik
<hansw> daarom zorg je ook dat je meerdere entries hebt, dan kun je altijd booten :-)
<NoirX> ja
<hansw> is met grub niet anders eigenlijk
<NoirX> ik weet dat met lilo, na de boot: line dat lilo laadt "decompres" de desbetrefende kernel waarna init haar werkt uitvoert, maar ik weet niet hoe het met grub zitr
<hansw> denk ongeveer hetzelfde, je hebt een init
<hansw> en die moet de boot afwerken
<NoirX> okay
<hansw> NoirX, maar een vraagje, waarom zit en slack gebruiker hier? Geen probleem mee maar ik kan me voorstellen dat er ook slack kanalen zijn
<hansw> of zitten daar bsd achtige nerds die totaal raar doen? :-)
<NoirX> hehehe
<hansw> ik ken het wereldje een klein beetje :-)
<NoirX> nou, ik hou van slackware en gebruik slackwware maar toevallig zag ik de massa gebruikers van ubunbtu op freenode en vooral de groteste nederlandse kanaan over linux is ubuntu-nl daarom vind ik het hier leuk
<hansw> goed excuus :-)
<NoirX> hehehe
<NoirX> hansw, ubuntu eist aandacht en respect realiseer ik
<NoirX> :)
<hansw> haha, van mij niet hoor
<hansw> het is maar een distro, een leuke maar zo zijn er meer
<NoirX> hansw, wat is jou favouriete distro als ik vragen mag
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-14
<hansw> NoirX, is afhankelijk van wat ik wil
<hansw> op het werk veel debian, maar is meer om een eenheid te vormen en makkelijk werk over te dragen
<hansw> thuis nu even ubuntu een paar jaar, kan best zijn dat ik straks weer eens wat anders gebruik
<hansw> maar ken ook wel rhel, suse, slack
<hansw> en nog wat exoten
<NoirX> knap dat je onderscheid maakt tussen distros op basis van taken
<hansw> ach, het is een blijft een unix kloon, veel van mijn werk is vooral cli gedoe
<NoirX> ik persoonlijk mag redhat niet opdat het van een open source kernel commerciel maakt en zelf heel duur, maar toch verdient het veel respect vind ik
<hansw> ik heb geen problemen met betalen
<hansw> maar op het werk wil ik het niet meer omdat ik de config moet breken voor mijn oplossingen
<hansw> in debian niet
<hansw> nogal wat perl werk dat ik anders via cspan moet installeren
<hansw> de modules dus
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> hansw, welke irc client gebruik je
<hansw> en ubuntu is vooral grappig om mee te klooien thuis
<hansw> ow, hier xchat
<hansw> maar ken de command line versies ook wel
<NoirX> ik ook op windows hier gebruik ik xchat maar op linux hou ik van BitchX lijkt me stoer hoor
<hansw> NoirX, maar je hebt linux nodig voor het werk? of is het vooral een hobbie?
<NoirX> nee,op werk gebruik ik windows, maar ik ben meer amateur en student van linux
<NoirX> mijn wens is de linux kernel te begrijpen zodat ik later wat low level kernel programmeren kan doen
<NoirX> hehe dat is mijn wens
<hansw> noemde ik kernelnewbies.org al? :-)
<hansw> als je echt kernel dingen wil gaan doen kunnen die mensen je goed op weg helpen
<NoirX> ja, maar zover ben ik nog niet, moet eerst basic kennis op te doen over linux dan pas kan ik dieper gaan
<hansw> basis kennis van linux gaat je daar niet bij helpen, kennis van posix e.d. wel
<NoirX> mijn motivatie is dat windows een gesloten systeem is waar bijna alles verborgt en geheim blijft maar linux is een open systeem waar men zo diep kan gaan, en dat is mijn passie
<hansw> duik er vooral in, maar let op, het is verslavend
<NoirX> hehehehe
<NoirX> ik vind het zeer interesant, kan soms moeilijk om te begrijpen zijn
<hansw> is niet zo moeilijk, als je begrijpt wat je moet doen kun je computers aansturen, als dat eenmaal lukt wil je meer :-)
<NoirX> als je interesse hebt in windows binnen kennis heb een pdf boek voor je van meer dan 1000 paginas die heet "windows internals over vista"
<hansw> ow, bij ons weten ze het al, hansw weet niets van windows, behalve de logica, voor zover die er bestaat
<hansw> en ja, ik schrijf ook wel c# als het nodig is
<NoirX> het is eenok
<hansw> ik heb geen behoefte aan meer kennis
<hansw> op windows nivo iig
<NoirX> c# is geweldig heb ik gehoord, ik programmeer in c en studeer het om later naar c++ over te stappen
<NoirX> lol
<NoirX> linux nerd ben jij dan ;)
<hansw> neu, ik werk niet alleen met linux
<hansw> ook met hpux, aix, tru64, solaris
<NoirX> zo, dat is veel
<hansw> dat valt mee hoor
<NoirX> wat voor werk doe jij als ik vragen mag
<hansw> mva (manusje van alles)
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> ik heb gehoord dat c# makkelijk is, waar veel moeilijke taken in de achtergrond zijn als pointers en structures enz
<hansw> geheugen management wordt voor je gedaan ja
<hansw> structures meen ik niet overigens :-) die kun je nog steeds maken
<NoirX> ok
<hansw> maar heb maar een paar dingen in c# gemaakt, voornamelijk omdat de klant er naar vroeg
<NoirX> ok
<hansw> het is een grappig taaltje, maar heb er niet zoveel mee
<NoirX> kan je systemen mee ontwikkelen?
<hansw> wellicht, maar ik zou dat niet doen
<NoirX> ik hou van c omdat het echt een systeem taal dan applicaties
<NoirX> zelf grote deel van low level en de kernel van windows is geschreven in c :p
<hansw> de kernel van windows is vooral monolitisch
<hansw> niet te vergelijken met linux
<MrChrisDruif> hansw; Je verwisseld ze volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Windows is hybrid en Linux is monolitisch
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ow? :-) volgens mij blinkt linux juist uit van het niet monolitisch zijn, tenzij je ze zelf gaat compilieren
<hansw> maar ik ken de nieuwe windows kernels niet echt, dus wellicht dat dat meespeelt
<MrChrisDruif> hansw; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing)#Kernel-wide_design_approaches
<hansw> ik ga eens lezen
<hoekje> goede nacht iedereen
<hoekje> dag hansw
<NoirX> welkom hoekje
<hoekje> dag NoirX
<MrChrisDruif> Dag hoekje
<hoekje> dag MrChrisDruif
<hoekje> kijk net filmpje install kubuntu
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, je hebt gelijk ja
<NoirX> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, had het een poos geleden al eens gelezen :)
<hansw> dank voor de wijze les :-)
<NoirX> hansw, bedankt voor je tijd, bed tijd
<hansw> trusten
<NoirX> zie je jongens
<hoekje> slaapwel
<hansw> ik geniet nog even van het niet naar bed moeten, het is weekend
<hoekje> ik maak gebruik om kubuntu info te zoeken
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, achteraf weet ik wat me op het verkeerde been zette
<hansw> ik ga het nog eens goed lezen
<MrChrisDruif> En dat is?
<hansw> een discussie met iemand
<hoekje> ubuntu en kubuntu is dat hetzelfde alleen is ubuntu gnome indeling en kubuntu kde uitvoering
<OerHeks> en iets andere pakketten standaard.
<hoekje> wat bedoel je van deb
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, overigens mijn fout dat ik dan niet verder zoek :-)
<hoekje> bij ubuntu
<OerHeks> gedit > kate enzo
<hoekje> kde lijken bij mooier
 * MrChrisDruif gaat nu echt offline. Aloha!
<hansw> oe, tijd voor de wekelijkse backup
<hoekje> amaai blind typen gaat niet goed  34.30 tekens per minuut
<hansw> lijkt me nogal veel als het om code schrijven gaat :-)
<hoekje> 34 tekens typen per minuut veel
<hoekje> ik dacht weinig
<hansw> als je een brief moet schrijven is het weinig ja
<hoekje> kan gelukkig al iets typen
<hoekje> fj
<hoekje> dk
<hoekje> sl
<hansw> dus waar liggen je aspiraties? :-)
<hoekje> qm
<hoekje> gh
<hoekje> qsdfghjklm
<hoekje> ru
<hoekje> nu ei
<hoekje> en bovenste lijn gaat vlot ik die dacht het moeilijkerr ging gaan
<hoekje> wel 2 letters op 1 minuut langer dan met 2 op eerste geleerde lijn
<hoekje> 40,69 tekens das al beter
<hoekje> wel 1 fout
 * hansw ziet ook foute tekens, ik moet dus slapen :-)
<hansw> mzzl
<hoekje> lol
<hoekje> slaapwel iedereen
<pascal> haai :) ik heb een vraagje
<pascal> hoe doe je freemde tekens zoals een e met "erboven
<Cugel> Zo pascal: ë.
<Cugel> Ik heb zelf mijn toetsenbord instelling als 'dead keys met altGR' of zoiets ingesteld, ik doe AltGr en dan R en dan zie ik ë. AltGr en c is bijvoorbeeld ©.
<jeffreyvm> Ik kan het even niet vinden maar kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik weer terug ga naar Gnome 2
<jeffreyvm> Ik vind gnome 3 zeer vervelend
<Gorash> .aidlsit
<Monkey_Dust> folx, mijn lokale ssh verbinding is geblokt op de remote pc, hoe kan ik dat weer vrij maken?
<OerHeks> remote pc nakijken, rebooten ?
<pascal__> hi ik heb een probleem met mijn printer in Ubuntu
<pascal__> hij is geinstalleerd maar doet niets
<Monkey_Dust> kan het zijn dat mijn ssh verbinding geblikt is, doordat ik iets in .profile heb gezet en daarna te vaak getest?
<pascal__> en in windows doetie et wel
<Monkey_Dust> o
<pascal__> iemand antwoord op dit probleempje?
<pascal__> ???
<OerHeks> nee pascal__ tenzij ge zegt welke printer
<pascal__> Cannon Pixma MP190
<OerHeks> ai canon :(
<pascal__> in de vorige versie werkte die wel :(
<OerHeks> oke, staan er documenten in de wachtrij ?
<pascal__> nop
<pascal__> hij zegt datie alles heeft geprint
<pascal__> maar er komt niets uit dep rinter :/
<pascal__> weet jij een oplossing OerHeks
<OerHeks> nee, canon printers zijn voor mij een gruwel. als het werkt met hun drivers is dat mooi, maar bij problemen ..
<OerHeks> misschien iemand anders ??
<pascal__> kan iemand anders me helpe?
<pascal__> op de engelse versie reageren ze niet eens :(
<pascal__> ff kijken wat voor drivers ik bij 10.11 had
<pascal__> die heb ik op mijn hardeschijf ergens als et goed is
<pascal__> yay :D et werkt :D
 * pascal__ heeft een oudere driver gepikt :P
<OerHeks> mp 180 ?
<pascal__> jups
<pascal__> en scannen werkt nu ook :p
<pascal__> en et ziet er beter uit dan via windows :p
<pascal__> knuff
<pascal__> woops verkeerd scherm
<pascal__> xD
<pascal__> ik heb een voorwerp van een bedrijf gekregen maaar kweet niet wat het is
<pascal__> handig heh? :P
<OerHeks> ja, handig.
<OerHeks> nu moet je er mee gaan werken ?
<lord4163> hailo
<lord4163> even een klein vraagje over rythmbox
<lord4163> in 10.04
<lord4163> als ik een album in de afspeellijst plaats staat het in vreemde volgorde
<lord4163> dan druk ik meestal op Nummer om het op juiste volgorde te zetten?
<lord4163> maar dat kan niet
<lord4163> weet iemand hoe ik dat kan doen?
<MonkeyDust> sort by?
<MonkeyDust> lord4163: en anders bovenaan de kolom op Track klikken
<lord4163> ja dat bedoel ik
<lord4163> daar kan ik niet klikken
<lord4163> in ieder geval niet in de afspeellijst
<OerHeks> nummer, volgorde tijd, soms kan je 3 posities kiezen
<lord4163> hoe?
<lord4163> ik kan daar niet klikken
<OerHeks> vreemd, ik kan hier wel op nummer klikken. zal wel niet goed ingesteld zijn in je mp3
<OerHeks> id3 tag editor gebruiken :-)
<lord4163> jawel
<lord4163> kijk ik kan daarboven niet klikken
<lord4163> http://lxjucg.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pIE9OJzxcToQbXfKqMUK8n2wkmVKYc3GKKaC7ETxqrM331CcdhvfyWyjc5tRnJSNdOF-f5_G3lzucJXHjXmu13pgU3p8awcX5/Schermafdruk12.png?psid=1
<lord4163> daar boven staat nummer
<lord4163> daar kan ik niet klikken
<lord4163> hallo? :P
<OerHeks> ah dan staan ze zo in je playlist.
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> :)
<Gorash> iemand die me even kan adviseren met betrekking op een modem - access point?
<Gorash> zit namelijk met het probleem dat ik bij een bekende een accespoint (linksys 54wag) het IP niet kan vinden, pffff
<Gorash> ip modem = 10.0.0.138, en op .14 en .52 zitten pc's / laptops, maar als ik ip range doorzoek kan ik dus niet die router vinden.. kan toch niet zo zijn dat hij buiten 0 - 254 valt (10.0.0.0-255)
<Schmiel> Gorash: heb je dhcp aan staan?
<Schmiel> misschien dat je in je logs kan nakijken waarvan (ip) je het ipadres hebt gekregen
<Gorash> ik snap het niet helemaal, volgens mij staat DHCP op die modem aan
<Gorash> maar kan dus nergens maar nergens ip van die linksys vinden (ben nota bene via die linksys connected, wireless)
<Schmiel> dat bedoel ik dus ook
<Schmiel> als het goed is
<Schmiel> heb je van de router een ipadres gekregen
<Schmiel> via dhcp
<Gorash> nou, het modem ip is 10.0.0.138 en ip laptop dan 10.0.0.14
<MonkeyDust> kun je dat niet vinden met dig?
<Gorash> dig?
<Gorash> ik heb nmap gebruikt vopor scannen
<MonkeyDust> typ eens dig in een terminal
<MonkeyDust> achter SERVER staat het IP adres
<Schmiel> :)
<Schmiel> precies
<Gorash> mja, ik zit nu niet bij die persoon, en is een vista laptop ;)
<MonkeyDust> dig onthoudt makkelijk :)
<Gorash> ga straks met teamviewer nog ff kijken
<Gorash> normalitair scan in een range gewoon met nmap en dan krijg ik netjes ip's te zien, nu dus niet
<MonkeyDust> ah, je moet in win het ip adress kennen? dat is met ipconfig he
<Gorash> i know
<Gorash> maar kan dus niets vinden... ik vind enkel laptops en het modem
<Gorash> en die linksys, nergens te bekennen !!
<MonkeyDust> ben je nu in win of in lin?
<MonkeyDust> windoze of linux?
<Gorash> ben nu gewoon thuis, 10.04, ik ga straks even inbellen naar die mensen om het op te lossen maar nog geen idee hoe ;)
<Gorash> is een vista laptop
<Gorash> kortom: ze hebbenb een modem (10.0.0.134) welke ook DHCP heeft en een accespoint, waarvan ik het ip moet weten
<Gorash> en in die modem staat dus geen linksys opgegeven.. vaag toch? :P
<MonkeyDust> probeer rdesktop om remote in te loggen op een windoze pc
<MonkeyDust> is het een aparte router en modem?
<JanC> Gorash: 54 WAG is een access point en geen router, dacht ik?
<Gorash> ja
<JanC> Gorash: ik vermoed dat de modem ingebouwde router heeft die je gebruikt voor DHCP en zo?
<Gorash> ik heb hier thuis ook zon apparaatje staan, en die heeft gewoon zelf ook een ip buiten mijn DHCP van de main router
<Gorash> de modem heeft inderdaad zo'n functie en geeft de ip adressen uit!
<Gorash> vage is: ik kan niet zien welk ip die draadloze router krijg, ik snap het gewoon niet!!
<JanC> je bedoelt dat dat AP een fixed IP heeft ipv één uitgedeeld door de DHCP op de modem/router?
<Gorash> yes
<MonkeyDust> static
<Gorash> maar die moet toch in de range zitten?
<Gorash> ik heb de hele 10.0.0 range scanned
<JanC> die kan een willekeurig IP-adres hebben
<Gorash> modem + apparaten =  10.0.0.1-254
<Gorash> kan die WAG dan 192.168.1.5 hebben?
<Gorash> nee toch...?
<JanC> als je dat zo vast instelt dan luistert die alleen op dat IP-adres...
<JanC> en is die mogelijk niet bereikbaar
<Gorash> komt er op neer dat ik hem dan moet resetten
<Gorash> great..
<JanC> wat is het standaard IP-adres van die WAG?
<Gorash> kan ik dus niet op afstand doen! ;(
<Gorash> 192.168.1.254 dacht ik
<JanC> je kan eens proberen of je er daarmee op kan
<JanC> zowel vanaf wireless als vanaf vast
<Gorash> leuke is, ik verbind dus via de WAG naar internet
<Gorash> en dat werkt
<JanC> het enige wat die WAG moet doen is WiFi omzetten naar ethernet hé
<Gorash> zal het eens proberen straks, maar dicht me weinig kans toe, aangezien ik nmap ook 192.168.1/254 heb laten scannen
<JanC> IP-adressen zijn dan niet relevant
<JanC> Gorash: als die manueel vast ingesteld is kan die natuurlijk op zowat elk willekeurig IP-adres zitten...  :-/
<Gorash> yeah
<Gorash> zal waarschijnlijk moeten resetten dus
<JanC> zeker als die ooit op een ander netwerk gestaan heeft
<Gorash> kan antuurlijk even alle bekende ip ranges afscannen!
<ffk27> De ubuntu setup is al een uur aan het laden hier.
<OerHeks> dat klinkt .. niet goed.
<OerHeks> cd gecontroleerd met Md5sum ?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<ffk27> nog niet
<ffk27> bestaat de netbook editie trouwens nog voor ubuntu?
<ffk27> eerst stond die gewoon op de ubuntu site
<ffk27> nu is er niks meer over te vinden
<OerHeks> klopt, UNE met unity is nu gewoon te installeren via de ubuntu 11.04 iso
<OerHeks> zelfde unity
<hansw> zo, ik heb het voor elkaar, unity zover gesloopt dat het niet meer goed wil draaien
 * Sjimmie vind het leuk
<OerHeks> unity --reset
<hansw> OerHeks, helpt niet
<hansw> ik blijf een niet verversend scherm houden
<hansw> als ik een venster sleep zie ik tig keer dat scherm
<hansw> als ik een applicatie sluit blijf je hem zien terwijl hij weg is
<OerHeks> na dit herstart > gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<hansw> ik zal het onthouden, maar ga nu eerst even wat dingen doen
<Aljan> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, eigenlijk bevalt het me wel hoe snel classic is :-)
<Aljan> had een vraag hoe kan je een gratis cd krijgen van ubuntu
<Aljan> kan hem niet downloaden
<OerHeks> shipit is gestopt, je kan proberen bij een steunpunt, anders zelf downloaden en branden, desnoods via vriend/kennis
<Aljan> al geprobert
<OerHeks> misschien hangt er iemand in dit irc kanaal uit jouw woonplaats.
<OerHeks> zou toeval zijn als dat haarlem is.
<Aljan> JA MIS
<Aljan> ma wie
<Aljan>  ma moet gaan kijk wel als ik hem kan krijgen laterzz
<OerHeks> succes
<OerHeks> probeer het forum ?
<OerHeks> forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<hansw> zo, dit is wel een teken aan de wand
<hansw> unity is nog niet production ready
<OerHeks> het is een stapje naar Gnome3 in 11.10
<hansw> wellicht
<OerHeks> redhat cloud deal met HP, nom nom nom
<hansw> overigens ging unity op de pc van mijn zoon ook niet lekker
<OerHeks> oeps offtopic
<hansw> redhat een cloud deal? heb ik weinig aan, redhat gebruiken we niet meer :-)
<OerHeks> unity hier ook niet, ik pak bij 11.04.1 een verse hdd en probeer opnieuw
<OerHeks> misschien ben ik toch toe aan een fatsoenlijke videokaart, maar dan ga ik meer stroom gebruiken :(
<hansw> hmmm, waar zat flollowfocus ook alweer onder?
<hansw> ah, gevonden
<hansw> general options van ccsm
<Theodor_Bernardi> ik ga een officiele klacht indienen bij het meldpunt voor discriminatie voor de klote rascistische opmerkingen van een tijdje geleden
<Theodor_Bernardi> ban me dus maar lekker
<Theodor_Bernardi> kanker rascisten
<FOAD> Te laat.
<iTjibba> Voor wat?
<exalt> hebben we wat gemist ?
<FOAD> Ja.
<exalt> staan de logs al online ?
<OerHeks> vast wel
<hansw> het is vast een zoon van ome johan
<hansw> die verziekte usenet al met dat soort dingen
<niks1608> hi allemaal
<Cugel> Ome Johan had nog wel iets grappigs.
<Cugel> Dag Kees.
<hansw> Cugel, zelden
<niks1608> weet iemand waarom de ctl-alt-F1 niet meer werkt in 11.04
<hansw> niks1608, wat voor tb heb je?
<niks1608> standaart us
<Cugel> Bij mij wel, niks1608 -- dus het is niet standaard zo.
<hansw> niks1608, het werkt wel
<niks1608> probleem is dat ik een zwart scherm krijg ipv virtual terminal 1
<niks1608> F7 weer gewoon in gnome
<hansw> hier werkt het, heb je de laatste updates?
<niks1608> ja gisteren
<Cugel> Bij mij klopt het scherm overigens ook niet, schijnt een bug met de nvidiadriver te zijn.
<niks1608> weet je ook welke driver?
<Cugel> De proprietary driver. apart geinstalleerd.
<niks1608> en is het dan pas een probleem sinds 11.04 of ook van daarvoor
<niks1608> want in 10.10 werkte allesprima
<Cugel> niks1608: ja, bij mij wel. Maar ik kan wel typen etc.
<obama> Ik hoop dat je tevreden bent Cugel
<niks1608> wel ik ga maar eens op het forum navragen bedankt
<hansw> Cugel, start maar eens een classic sessie op en probeer het dan nog eens :-)
<warddr> Hallo iedereen, is er nog iemand wakker die weet hoe je ervoor kan zorgen dat één bepaald pakket niet meer geupdated wordt?
<jelmer> warddr: als ik het me goed herinner kan dat met "aptitude hold"
<JanC> jelmer: enkel als je altijd aptitude gebruikt
<warddr> aptitiude zit niet meer in 11.04, die had ik al geprobeerd
<jelmer> oh, oeps :)
<warddr> ik heb al in synaptec geprobeert versie vergrendelen, maar als ik nu de update manager start dan geeft deze nog altijd aan dat hij dat pakket wil updaten
<JanC> warddr: Synaptic kan dat (op een manier die compatibel is met apt-get & AptDaemon)
<JanC> warddr: oh?
<geus> synaptic/package/lockversion
<geus> al een reload geprobeerd daarna?
<niks1608> Cugel: geen succes met terminal in 11.04 wel met 10.04 alles normaal
<Cugel> Vervelende bug is het.
<niks1608> maar is er geen oplossing bekent dan ergens
<hansw> niks1608, start een classic sessie op en probeer het nog eens
<niks1608> ik draai in de classic niet in unity
<hansw> ah ok
<hansw> dat werkt hier wel
<MrChrisDruif> Wass?
<niks1608> op mijn laptop is het nog erger dan hou ik alleen na opstarten een zwart scherm ook met de live cd
<OerHeks> probeer ander Lubuntu of Xubuntu :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu +1
<niks1608> ik probeer alleen te achterhalen wat er mis is met ubuntu 11.04 lijkt een grote misser
<OerHeks> welke videochip heb je?
<warddr> via synaptic lukte het niet om een versie te blokkeren, maar met wajig hold werkte het wel.
<niks1608> op de pc nvidea op laptop intel mobile 4
<niks1608> en nogmaals voor de goede orde 10.04 en 10.10 werken prima op bijde machines
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-15
<ivo> hoi
<lord4163> hoi
<lord4163> hoe kan ik empathy automatisch laten opstarten
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je VirtualBox full screen krijg?
<OerHeks> guest additions installeren
<lord4163> hoe dat? :P
<OerHeks> punt 3 http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBoxGast
<alfawolf> hey
<lord4163> hoi
<alfawolf> kan iemand mijn  help met een schone instal van Ubuntu 11.04
<alfawolf> als ik hem probeer te instal en krijg ik na hardware herkenning krijg ik een roze met een grijze balk in beeld en de disk stopt ook met draaien
<hoekje> goede middag iedereen
<roberthend> Hallo, weet iemand hoe ik grub kan starten vanaf usb, ik heb een lege computer waarop ik een eigen kernel wil starten doormiddel van grub
<RawChid> Je kunt de cd supergrub proberen
<RawChid> De iso bedoel ik, die kun je ook op USB zetten
<RawChid> roberthend: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<roberthend> RawChid, is er geen andere manier om een kernel te starten ofzo ...
<roberthend> wat een moeilijk gedoe allemaal
<RawChid> Ik snap niet zo goed wat je wilt
<roberthend> oke ik heb een kernel geschreven in .c nu heb ik die gecompiled en nu wil ik die booten op een computer
<roberthend> maar op die computer zit geen grub het is een lege computer, er is niks geinstalleerd op de harde schijf
<roberthend> hoe kan ik die kernel nou booten op die computer ?
<JoshuaL> roberthend, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<roberthend> oke hoe kan ik dan grub installeren op een usb, want op die pc/thinclient zit geen cd speler en geen floppy disk
<JoshuaL> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/install-boot-login/436112-how-install-grub-usb-drive.html
<JoshuaL> Google is je vriend :)
<RawChid> Lol, je schrijft je eigen kernel in .c, maar vind grub installeren een gedoe
<RawChid> Sorry, dat klinkt graapig
<RawChid> grappig*
<JoshuaL> ik wilde het al niet zeggen :p
<roberthend> wat een gezeik zeg ik word hier zo ziek van he, ik heb al 3 versies van grub gedownload maar ik kan nergens die menu.lst bestanden vinden
<JoshuaL> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<roberthend> ja ik ga niet eerst een heel boek over een bootloader lezen omdat ik een kernel moet booten :P
<RawChid> GRUB 2 werkt niet meer met menu.lst
<roberthend> ja waar kan ik de goeie downloaden dan ?
<roberthend> ????
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet
<JoshuaL> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<hansw> roberthend, http://lists.kernelnewbies.org/mailman/listinfo/kernelnewbies
<roberthend> laatmaar het werkt niet ik ben er klaar mee, je moet eerst 20 boeken lezen om grub te installeren ...
<roberthend> wat een onzin
<hansw> roberthend, dat is geen onzin
<roberthend> jawel
<roberthend> ze moeten iets maken wat werkt
<RawChid> Misschien je eigen bootloader schrijven?
<roberthend> niet waar je eerst 20 boeken moet lezen
<hansw> dit is een kanaal over ubuntu, niet over kernels die moeten booten
<hansw> maar bedoel je je eigen kernel of een kernel die compileerde?
<roberthend> eigen kernel
<JoshuaL> schrijf je eigen bootloader :p
<hansw> nogmaals, zoek dan eens hulp bij kernelnewbies
<roberthend> nee laat maar zitten ik ben klaar met die rotzooi
<hansw> die mensen weten hoe ze je kunnen helpen
<hansw> ach, whatever
<JoshuaL> Laten we er dan maar over ophouden. :)
<hansw> goed idee
<roberthend> indd
<JoshuaL> schoolwerk is teveel :(
<JoshuaL> ohw wacht dat moet in offtopic :p
<JeroenzKlompz> hola's ;-) ik probeer momenteel de muisaanwijzer op me vriendin's laptop groter te krijgen, me vriendin ziet 'm niet zo goed nl. heb  al wat aangepast via systeem > voorkeuren > uiterlijk (groter, andere kleur/rood), maar de aanwijzer is dus niet de hele tijd zo. ken het zo ingesteld worden dat de aanwijzer altijd groot is?
<Oertje> ik heb linksboven geen ubuntu menu meer
<Oertje> dus ik kan niks aanpassen
<Oertje> zucht, ik ga hier ook maar KDE op gooien.
<JoshuaL> ik snap niet waarom mensen zoveel zeuren over unity :p
<Oertje> kan niet eens bij schermafdruk om te laten zien :(
<Oertje> omdat het niet goed werkt, JoshuaL
<JoshuaL> werkt prima bij mij
<JoshuaL> Oertje, bug reports indienen? :)
<Oertje> bugrapport indienen ?
<Oertje> hoe dan ?
<Oertje> ik kan er niet bij :P
<JoshuaL> dan vertel je datg in de bugreport? :p
<roberthend> unity XD dat is het eerste wat ik er af heb gegooid
<Oertje> pech voor ubuntu, bugrapport onmogenlijk.
<Oertje> zo, nu in classic
<Oertje> firefox start nu in 3 sec, i.p.v.12 sec
<JoshuaL> rapporteer nu een bug dan? :p
<hansw> Oertje, doe eens ps -ef |grep couch en kijk eens of die 100 procent cpu gebruikt?
<Oertje> riet      3567  3512  1 16:43 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto couch
<hansw> ah, mooi
<Oertje> verstuurd, maar ik weet niet of het zin heeft vanuit classic
<JoshuaL> link?
<Oertje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/783043
<Oertje> nvidia was crap, ati ook. dus ligt niet aan de hardware.
<JoshuaL> Oertje, en welke drivers gebruik je?
<Oertje> voor deze ati de standaard drivers
<Oertje> werkt OOTB, althans, unity menu werkt
<Oertje> 'er zijn geen gesloten stuurprogramma's ..."
<Oertje> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<JoshuaL> Oertje, denk dat je bugreport wel compleet genoeg is, je hoort het vanzelf wel als ze iets missen :)
<Oertje> nog 1, zelfde issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/783043
<JoshuaL> dat is je eigen issue :P
<Oertje> ow zie het ja
<Oertje> dit eens proberen > http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers
<OerHeks> krijg bij mama laptop niet meer aan de praat, had ook geen usb/cd bij me :(
 * OerHeks is hier een beetje ziek van
<lonki> met unity?
<OerHeks> ja, classic en unity, ik heb die tweak uitgevoerd, en nu boot hij tot inlogscherm
<OerHeks> vsync en die andere
<hansw> mja, ik weet niet of 11.x wel zo goed is hoor
<OerHeks> kortom, ik baal, en ben nu thuis, terwijl ik lekker had willen eten :(
<hansw> je zou daar eten?
<erkan^> OerHeks, vind je hamburger/friet van McDoanld lekker?
<OerHeks> nee erkan^, die zitten hier 200 meter vandaan
<OerHeks> maar ik vat het echt niet, deze problemen met unity
<OerHeks> en nét als ik ene pc nodig heb, gebeurt dit.
<erkan^> ik zit effe weblog van hansw lezen
<hansw> en, wordt je er vrolijk van?
<erkan^> dus ontevreden met unity?
<hansw> ja, dat kun je wel stellen
<hansw> maar ook met zaken als couchdb
<erkan^> wordt het niet geholpen?
<hansw> of iig de manier waarop men het binnen ubuntu inzet
<hansw> geen idee of ze het fixen
<erkan^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/774295 ?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> nog geen antwoord op gezien
<erkan^> ken je een kauwstaaf, hansw ?
<hansw> erkan^, voor de hond?
<erkan^> ja
<hansw> ja, die ken ik
<erkan^> avond ga ik een kauwstaaf aan hem geven (-:
<hansw> ah, daar zal hij wel blij mee zijn :-)
<erkan^> ja, dat vindt hij heerlijk
<OerHeks> wat vind hij van een cdeedtje met 11.04 ? ownee, plastic is slecht voor gebit.
<OerHeks> ( was een grapje, sjorrie )
<xringo> werkt compiz ook met unity 2d?
<OerHeks> 3d cubus ?
<xringo> weet ik jiet :)
<OerHeks> je kan ccsm installeren, en de plugins proberen, maar cubus heb ik niet draaiend gekregen
<OerHeks> sindsdien draai ik KDE, dus kan niet meekijken :(
<xringo> wat zou de toetsen moeten zijn?
<xringo> die swiebel venster werkt wel
<OerHeks> die staan bij de plugins in compiz manager
<xringo> maar met unity2d of moet persee unity zijn?
<OerHeks> als het 2d is, is het geen 3d
<xringo> okey ja, :)
<xringo> het swiebeld wel maar verder..hahaha de gewone unity werkt niet zoals moet werken
<xringo> nvidia fx5200 256mb
<pascal> hooi ik heb een vraagje...
<pascal> is er een programma voor ubuntu waarmee je youtube filmpjes kan downloaden?
<JoshuaL> vast wel
<hansw> downloadhelper, is een plugin in firefox
<OerHeks> youtube veranderd zo nu en dan iets.
<MonkeyDust> pascal: youtube-dl
<pascal> MonkeyDust, kan ik dat vinden onder software centrum?
<OerHeks> tiep youtube en hij vind hem wel
<OerHeks> en voor de plugin deze recent ( misschien) https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-flash-and-video/
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> heb een klein vraagje
<lord4163> waarom knalt ubuntu deze laptop uit
<lord4163> als ik hem uitschakel is het, pats!
<lord4163> nog een vraagje
<lord4163> waarom zijn er 121 mensen online en zegt niemand iets?
<OerHeks> als je uitschakelt, is het pats ..
<OerHeks> dan heb je een snelle laptop
<lord4163> windows zei geen "pats"
<lord4163> is dat wel gezond?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je bij windows lang moet wachten, dan valt dat pats niet op
<lord4163> nee maar ik hoor het geluid "pats"
<OerHeks> via je boxen ofzo ?
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> bug ofzo?
<lord4163> of heeft niemand daar aan gedacht? :P
<lord4163> en is het wel goed voor de laptop?
<OerHeks> geen idee of het een bug is, en of al bekend is.
<MrChrisDruif> lord4163; 121? Ik zie er 79 <_<"
<lord4163> ik bedoel maar...
<OerHeks> zoeken op launchpad en je laptop en poweroff sound issue of zoiets
<JanC> lord4163: veel mensen hebben (bijna) permanent hun IRC-programma openstaan, maar zijn ondertussen ook bezig met andere dingen
<JanC> dus als je een vraag stelt altijd even geduld hebben, mogelijk kijkt iemand even in het kanaal die het antwoord heeft...
<JanC> *mogelijk kijkt later iemand*
<lord4163> oke
<lord4163> dus iedereen is afwezig?
<lord4163> 90% in ieder geval?
<lord4163> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934399
<OerHeks> nogthans wel handig te melden welke laptop je hebt, met welke geluidskaart
<OerHeks> misschien komt de klap van externe boxen
<lord4163> pavilion dv6000 :)
<lord4163> van HP
<hansw> re
<CyberGabber> lord4163: Heb soortgelijk issue, bij uitschakelen, hoor je een soort 'knetter'. Heb een HP pavilion DV7
<JanC> als dat uit de boxen komt is het idd. mogelijk een ALSA driver issue
<OerHeks> in jouw eigen link, antwoord # 19 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8086597&postcount=19
<OerHeks> op pagina 3 las ik dat dit hielp
<MrChrisDruif> En ookal ben ik bijv. wel online en bij me toetsenbord....ik zit voornamelijk in andere kanalen en kijk af en toe of er activiteit is
<pascal> is het mogelijk om windows en ubuntu naast elkaar te installeren en hoe kan ik dan een multiboot maken?
<hansw> als je al windows hebt dan installeer je ubuntu ernaast
<hansw> met 11.04 kan dat automatisch, die maakt een dualboot zelf voor je aan
<hansw> maar probeer eerst met een live cd of je het wel wil
<pascal> ok en hoe vergroot ik dan de partitie want ik dacht dat je een aparte partitie nodig had :P nu heb ik  110 Gyg aan ongepartitioneerde schijfruimte
<hansw> dat kan ubuntu voor je regelen, automatisch
<pascal> okej
<pascal> maakt hij automatisch een bootscherm aan?
<hansw> kies bij het installeren voor 'alongside' <jouw os>
<hansw> ja
<pascal> hoe noemt hij dan windows?
<pascal> gwoon windows 7?
<hansw> geen idee, hij zet wellicht een entry neer
<pascal> ja ik heb "naast windows 7"
<pascal> kej
<pascal> en anders moet ik et ff overnieuw doen :)
<hansw> bij het booten krijg je een ncursus scherm waar je kunt kiezen uit ubuntu en een ander os
<pascal> ah das intressant
<pascal> okej :)
<pascal> gadsie ik zit de hele tijd te niezen
<pascal> straks krijgt ubuntu nog een griepje haha :p
<hansw> ja hallo, niezen is offtopic hier :-)
<pascal> lol
<pascal> weet je? ik heb met ubuntu nog nooit een probleem gehad tot nu toe, maar met windows krijg ik binnen 2 weken een bluescreen
<hansw> je kunt overigens ook die 110 Gig kiezen, dat zal Ubuntu wellicht zelf doen
<hansw> ow, ik heb windows 7 tijdens de installatie gedelete, het duurde me te lang
<pascal> okej
<pascal> ja ik wil beiden hebben omdat ik 1 programma moet gebruiken die ik niet in ubuntu werkend krijg onder wine
<pascal> maar dat is ook et enige, ik gebruik dan windows 1 keer per dag
<pascal> zit er trouwens .net in wine?
<OerHeks> winetricks
<hansw> er zit .net in ubuntu
<hansw> teveel zelfs
<pascal> o dat wist ik neit
<pascal> ff kijke :p
<pascal> tot welke .net versie gaat die?
<hansw> als je weet hoe je op de cli een .net geval opstart loopt het wellicht
<hansw> het is mono, versies verschillen wellicht
<pascal> ok
<hansw> http://www.mono-project.com/Running_your_first_Mono_application
<CyberGabber> pascal: Heb je al op de WinHQ sitegekeken, bij AppDB ? Daar vindt je all toch nog toe ondersteunde apps.
<hansw> CyberGabber, grote kans dat het gewoon onder mono loopt
<hansw> ik zal niet zeggen runt, dat doet .net niet
<pascal> CyberGabber, daar staat dat programma wat ik wou gebruiken ook niet bij :p het start niet op, hij laadt wel, maar start niet op
<CyberGabber> hansw: Ik bedoel niet voor zijn Mono, maar dat enige programma waar hij nog windows voor moet gebruiken...
<hansw> CyberGabber, dat is dus een .net geval, 2 keer interpreten is dus overkill :-)
<pascal> CyberGabber, ops staat er niet onder :p
<pascal> cool :D
<OerHeks> wat is ops ?
<hansw> pascal, het draait onder mono? :-)
<pascal> Opwekking Presentatie Systeem :P
<OerHeks> als je dat vanuit terminal opstart, ziet ge meteen de foutmeldingen en vaak ook de oplossing
<pascal> oja, ik kan via de terminal opstarten, maar hoe kom ik bij drive_c dan, om die exe uit te voeren?
<hansw> die moet je even op je linux schijf zetten
<OerHeks> en winetricks kan je dan helpen .net of andere delen te fixen http://code.google.com/p/winetricks/
<OerHeks> en http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<pascal> ff wat zoeken hoor brb
<pascal> ah hij heb die lege partitie gebruikt :)
<pascal> dan is er niets an de hand
<pascal> ff herstarten naar linux ff kijke oftie dat doet...
<pascal> 3 2 1... :P
<pascal> het lijkt te werken :D
<hansw> via wine of via mono?
<pascal> dus nu kan ik die 2 besturingssystemen naast elkaar houden?
<pascal> ik bedoel windows en linux naast elkaar :p
<OerHeks> ja, om windows te updaten moet je wel rebooten :P
<pascal> ja dat snap ik :P
<OerHeks> dat doet ubuntu niet
<pascal> nou dat scheelt veel voor mij :p
<pascal> oeps me muis valt uit elkaar :P
<hansw> tja, en na drie maanden komt hij erachter dat hij windows eigenlijk niet meer gebruikt
<pascal> en windows update ubuntu ook niet toch?
<hansw> pascal, alleen bij een reinstall, dan verneukt hij je dualboot
<pascal> o das lullig :(
<hansw> nee, dat is dom
<hansw> maar ms is het enigste os van belang, daarom verneukt hij andere oss'n
<hansw> want het is geen herkenbare partitie
<pascal> ah okej das klote
<pascal> waar zit eigenlijk die...
<pascal> bootscreen op?
<hansw> je boot partitie, een grub entry, zit op een primaire partitie
<pascal> ah okej dus die zit bijvoorbeeld op de partitie waar ubuntu op zit geinstalleerd?
<hansw> dat kan
<pascal> okej :)
<pascal> ik leer nog eens wat :P
<pascal> het enige waar ik windows nog voor gebruik is voor ops :P meer niet xD
<pascal> dat betekent dat ik windows alleen gebruik op zondags :p
<hansw> zet het over op linux en kijk of het op mono werkt
<pascal> dat had ik toen al geprobeerd, je kunt het wel installeren, maar je kan het niet opstarten dat is het probleem
<pascal> hij geeft de foutmelding dat .net4 mist
<hansw> naja, dan reboot je af en toe
<pascal> das nie nodig, ik zit dan gwoon 2 uurtjes per week op windows en voor de rest op linux :P dus 1 partitie blijft heel leeg (die van windows) en die van linux is lkr vol aan et eind :p
<pascal> en op de duur verklein ik de win partitie naar 80 gyg en stop ik de rest bij ubuntu :P
<pascal> ff xchat installeren op mijn laptop
<pascal> ik ben zo trug heb straks wat meer vraagjes, zodra ik xchat op mijn laptop heb gezet tossow
<OerHeks> ,, dat probeerde ook iemand in #ubuntu, de win partitie verkleinen, en dat stuk voor ubuntu aanplakken
<hansw> OerHeks, dat stukje ubuntu werkt wel, zowel met windows als met linux partities
<hansw> magoe, slapen
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> ik heb ook geen .net 4 gezien
<pascal_> biw :)
<pascal_> zo nu ben ik op mijn laptop en et werkt :D
<pascal_> wat was ook al weer de chitchatroom van hier :?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-nl-offtopic
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-07
<Suzanne> goeiemorgen!
<alex-> avond
<warddr> avond alex-
<alex-> :D
<alex-> nee ik bedoelde
<alex-> als antwoord op suzanne
<warddr> ah, maar suzanne was al lang weg :D
<alex-> ja dat merkte ik daarna :P
<Theo_> Goede morgen
<spekje> mogguh
<Parsec300> Waarom blijft mijn versienummer staan bij 10.4 LTS als ik een dist-upgrade heb gedaan?
<Parsec300> Als ik cat /etc/issue doe?
<K-4U> Hmmm.. ik kreeg voorheen altijd als ik inlogde op mijn server(ssh) een motd te zien... Deze werd gegenereerd vanuit /etc/update-motd.d ... Helaas pakt mijn server nu de motd uit /etc/motd... Wat heb ik fout gedaan?
<K-4U> Ik had update-motd geinstalleerd, wat voorheen niet zo was.. sindsdien pakt hij /etc/motd :\
<K-4U> iemand? :P
<marsje> nope :)
<K-4U> Zit nu te kijken naar pam_motd... Heel irritant dat door de install van 1 ding, alles de mist in gaat :\
<K-4U> Oke.. opgelost door /etc/motd te symlinken naar /var/run/motd en dat weer te symlinken naar /var/run/motd.new :\
<RawChid> Parsec300, wat zegt: lsb_release -a
<szal> Parsec300: heb je inmiddels gereboot?
<RawChid> Dat  /etc/issue is een tekstbetand dat wordt gegenereerd. Kan best dat ie nog bijgewerkt moet worden
<Hapieie> Hoi
<Hapieie> Kan iemand mij helpen
<Hapieie> ?
<K-4U> Hapieie: gewoon je vraag stellen ;)
<Hapieie> Ik wou mezelf rechten geven tot een map
<Hapieie> via terminal
<Hapieie> toen liep hij vast en nu kan ik hem neit meer opstarten
<K-4U> Hapieie: en probeer zoveel mogelijk info op 1 regel te krijgen.. :P
<Hapieie> Sorry, en ik kijk nu via een live usb naar de bestanden en ik zie dat het files zijn geworden zonder extensie,
<Hapieie> Hoe kan ik er nou voor zorgen dat het weer mappen worden zodat ik het weer kan opstarten
<K-4U> Hapieie: welke mappen heb je proberen aan te passen dan? Het is heel gevaarlijk zomaar permissies te gaan geven zonder dat je weet wat je doet
<Hapieie> De map usr, ik gebruikte in terminal deze lijn : sudo chmod -R 644 /usr
<rulus> ja, vergeet het dan maar
<rulus> :P
<K-4U> rulus: je was me voor
<rulus> dat wordt opnieuw installeren vriend
<K-4U> Hapieie: het sudo commando is er niet voor niets
<K-4U> hmm.. je kan chrooten naar je besturingssysteem en dan de rechten weer terugzetten
<rulus> maar hoe weet je hoe ze moeten staan K-4U ?
<K-4U> rulus:hmm.. hij heeft het wel recursief gedaan..
<rulus> ja, anders was er geen probleem
<K-4U> bij mij staan de rechten op /usr op drwxr-xr-x
<Hapieie> dus hoe zou ik het dan moeten doen ;x
<rulus> je krijgt dat nooit weer goed..
<K-4U> Nee... ik hoop dat je niet al te veel hebt geinstalleerd Hapieie.. je kan beter opnieuw installeren :P
<StefandeVries> Enkeltje herinstallatie, vrees ik. :+
<rulus> en dan niet meer doen hé Hapieie! ;)
<K-4U> also.. heel erg ERG vies: chmod 777.. maar dat is een enorme afrader... beter ben je om hiervan te leren en je systeem opnieuw te installeren
<Hapieie> Naja veel stond er niet op, maar meer het idee dat alles wel goed stond ><
<rulus> nu dus niet meer :P
<Hapieie> Nee had ik door,
<Hapieie> Kan ik ook niks meer terug krijgen?
<rulus> je bestanden staan er nog gewoon op, dat is geen probleem
<Hapieie> Ja oke maar een herstel installatie is ook niet mogenlijk zeker /
<rulus> die kan je 'r desgewenst eerst nog afhalen en op een usb stick ofzo zetten
<rulus> ah, dat weet ik niet precies
<K-4U> Hapieie: Nou.. ik wil je best een lijst geven van hoe alles bij mij staat.. :P Maar dan ben je wel ff bezig
<Hapieie> Hoe wil je dat doen dan?
<K-4U> Note to self.. do NOOIT een ls -R in je /... fuck :P
<StefandeVries> lol :P
<OerHeks> backup draaien en diffen :-D
<StefandeVries> Back-up? Wat? :P
<K-4U> Wat is een backup? :\
<K-4U> pffft.. dit word een groot bestand :')
<K-4U> 24MB.. and counting :')
<K-4U> Hapieie: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/343724/perms.txt <-- have fun :P
<K-4U> Let op: 30 MB :P
<Hapieie> Ja hij spaced al bij openen
<Hapieie> Leuk...
<StefandeVries> Ja, hallo. Jij begon. :P
<K-4U> hij is serieus een minuut of 2 bezig geweest om dat te gennen.. :P
<StefandeVries> Dat geloof ik graag ja. 't Is ook nogal een lijst :P
<Hapieie> En nu
<K-4U> Wou hij nu serieus die hele lijst gaan doorlopen? :|
<StefandeVries> ja.
<K-4U> deels.. lol
<StefandeVries> Sommige mensen moet je geen roottoegang geven..
<K-4U> mja, je leert er wel weer van..
<rulus> kunt dat scripten natuurlijk :P
<rulus> maar toch, reinstall is zoveel makkelijker
<K-4U> daarbij heb ik vast bestanden staan die hij niet heeft :P
<rulus> en omgekeerd
<K-4U> en mijn setup is 11.10
<OerHeks> LoLz
<StefandeVries> Stel je eens voor hoe lang het duurt om al die rechten weer goed te zetten.
<K-4U> lang.. :P
<OerHeks> Ach, het kan.
<K-4U> ik voel me slecht als hij dat nou aan het doen is :\
<StefandeVries> Iemand die argeloos zo'n domme terminalopdracht geeft, gun ik dat.
<StefandeVries> 't Is lullig.
<StefandeVries> Maar dit doet hij nooit meer.
<StefandeVries> Hoop ik. :P
<K-4U> laten we het hopen..
<RawChid> Ik weet wel wat dingen die je kunt proberen
<RawChid> Maar helemaal lekker zal het wel niet worden
<RawChid> Elke map +x geven zal al wat helpen denk
<K-4U> joa, chmod -R 777 *.. werkt altijd :P
<K-4U> kuch
<timo^> welke opdracht?
<StefandeVries> Nja, hij is al weg.
<RawChid> Sowieso zou ik ook een herinstall aanraden, maar dat is niet altijd even makkelijk
<RawChid> Zoiets timo^:  find /usr/ -type d -exec chmod +x {} \;
<RawChid> Maar ik geef geen garantie of dat goed gaat en/of genoeg helpt
<timo^> hmz
<timo^> die maakt toch alles in /usr uitvoerbaar?
<RawChid> Nee, alleen de mappen
<RawChid> -type d  (directories)
<timo^> ahzo
<RawChid> Die 644 heeft ervoor gezorgd dat je niet meer in mappen mag kijken
<rulus> RawChid: dat kan denk ik makkerlijker: chmod -R ugo+X /usr
<rulus> makkerlijker :P
<K-4U> nog makkelijker: rm -rf /*
<K-4U> dat is het allerbeste om alles opnieuw te installeren :)
<rulus> maar hij mist sowieso nog executable permissies in /usr/bin enzo..
<rulus> dus ja, moeilijk te redden
<RawChid> Maar dan doe je ook de bestanden toch rulus...
<rulus> RawChid: hmm, je doet me twijfelen
<rulus> ok, je hebt gelijk, dat commando doet dus toch iets anders dan ik al jaren dacht :/
<tobias2> goeiemiddag, ik heb een probleem met ubuntu 10.10, namelijk dat hij niet volledig nederlands is en bij de taal ondersteuning staat geen update klaar om hem alsnog in het nederlands te krijgen, wat nu?
<timo^> ubuntu 10.10?
<timo^> dat kan kloppen, want die wordt niet meer ondersteund
<tobias2> ja, die draait namelijk erg fijn op deze pcś
<tobias2> en er is geen manier om hem volledig in het nederlands te krijgen?
<timo^> beter neem je de 10.04 of de nieuwe 12.04
<timo^> ik vrees het niet
<timo^> en je zit nu met een vreselijk onveilig systeem
<tobias2> want dit kon ik wel bij mijn werkplaats, maar hier hadden we een proxy waardoor ik geen internet had tijdens de installatie
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> heel even een moment (even zoeken in de pakketten
<tobias2> ^^
<timo^> sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-nl language-pack-gnome-nl-base
<timo^> probeer eens?
<tobias2> kan hij niet vinden zegt die
<timo^> sudo apt-get update
<tobias2> hmm heel veel fouten
<timo^> heb je internet?
<tobias2> jup, via de proxy zit ik hier
<timo^> (en zijn het fouten, of gewoon meldingen)
<tobias2> errors en meldingen dat het mislukt is
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> dan denk ik toch echt dat het komt omdat het niet meer ondersteund is
<tobias2> is 10.04 hetzelfde als 10.10?
<timo^> bijna wel, maar 10.04 wordt nog 1,5 jaar ondersteund
<timo^> iets minder nieuw
<timo^> maar werking hetzelfde
<timo^> evt. kun je ook proberen:
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/xubuntu
<tobias2> hmm
<tobias2> iig bedankt, maar hoe is het dan mogelijk dat ik in de werkplaats wel heel veel updates binnen kreeg en hier niet :P
<timo^> geen idee
<timo^> wanneer heb je dat gedaan in de werkplaats
<timo^> en heb je geüpgrade? Of een verse installatie
<tobias2> ik ga iig naar de 10.04 versie kijken, bedankt voor de hulp
<timo^> :)
<tobias2> heb nu een verse instal
<tobias2> in de werkplaats is die geupgrade
<tobias2> en ook volledig nederlands ;)
<timo^> vandaar
<timo^> dan stonden de pakketten er daar nog gewoon op ;)
<tobias2> raar.. heb dezelfde cd gebruikt alleen had ik tijdens de install geen internet hier :p
<timo^> vaag, heel erg vaag...
<timo^> ik denk toch die proxy dan
<timo^> kijk nog eens goed naar die instellingen (en evt. de firewall)
<tobias2> krijg nou wat, hij doet het :p
<timo^> verrrdomd :P
<smile> :o
<smile> niet vloeken :o
<tobias2> je bent geweldig timo :P
<smile> :p
<timo^> smile: nu scheelt het dat verdomd gewoon een vreugdekreet/verbazingskreet is...
<smile> :p
<iAlex_> Holaa, ik heb net ubuntu geherinstalleert alleen gaf hij na het herstarten direct een fout aan, kon ook niet meer naar windows, ik ging dus weer via mijn usb proberen op te starten en toen kreeg ik weer mijn grub menu, alleen zou ik graag weer standaard zonder usb boot een grub menu willen krijgen ...
<timo^> Heb je geïnstalleerd op die USB?
<iAlex_> Grub menu ? Ik denk het niet, altans niet bewust
<timo^> Ubuntu
<iAlex_> Nee die staat gewoon op HD
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> moment
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-herstellen-bijvoorbeeld-omdat-Windows-Grub-heeft-overschreven-
<timo^> voer dat eens uit?
<iAlex_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1lhgb3lgrj0m1ah/RESULTS.txt
<iAlex_> Zal even kijken
<iAlex_> Euh, timo^, moet ik met spaties allemaal?
<iAlex_> o nvm
<iAlex_> xd
<timo^> gewoon doen wat er staat, als er spaties staan, met spaties ;)
<iAlex_> Oke hahah  zal het nu proberen,
<iAlex_> brb
<iAlex__> Die ene iAlex_ kan wel weg ;p
<iAlex__> maar.. Hij doet het niet ;c
<timo^> foutmelding?
<iAlex__> Error file was not found grub rescue:
<timo^> maar de commando's gingen wel goed?
<iAlex__> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nbh2m1e40ur12xe/RESULTS1.txt Dit is alle info
<iAlex__> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g738gx6cp12mq27/Schermafdruk%20van%202012-05-07%2019%3A16%3A18.png En dit plaatje
<iAlex__> dus idk ;s
<timo^> je hebt via WUBI een installatie gedaan?
<iAlex__> Nope
<iAlex__> Bootable USB
<timo^> dus je hebt Ubuntu als volledige installatie op die USB stick gezet?
<timo^> in jouw geval moet je sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt doen
<iAlex__> Ik heb de iso op usb bootable gemaakt, en daarmee heb ik hem geinstalleert
<timo^> zou je het erg vinden een herinstallatie te doen?
<timo^> dat lijkt me even de kortste klap...
<iAlex__> Mm, hoe want als ik mijn pc opstart, ik druk op f12 voor boot via, dan neem ik usb en dan krijg ik grub menu
<iAlex__> Unknown BootLoader on sda3/Wubi
<iAlex__> What to do?
<timo^> ik vind het een zeer raar probleem iAlex__
<timo^> en ik denk dat een herinstallatie het beste is (usb formatteren, en dan daarvan opstarten, dan opnieuw installeren)
<timo^> maar maak wel een backup!!
<iAlex__> UUUGH
<iAlex__> En ik heb al zon zwaar leven
<timo^> ja, sorry! :P
<iAlex__> Wat bedoel je voor een backup?
<timo^> op een extern medium (externe hdd) van je data
<iAlex__> Ja ik heb hem net geherinstalleert dus veel is er niet te redden
<iAlex__> naja
<iAlex__> Brb
 * timo^ gaat drummen
<Petertje> hello
<smile> daag! :)
<hen_> h
<OerHeks> Bug ? sinds ik een uurtje thuis ben, verdwijnt mijn unity-balk niet automatisch, hidden in my-unity
<Brillie> Laatst heeft iemand mij hier geholepn met hoe je ziet welke processen/programmas draaien
<Brillie> Kan het alleen niet meer vinden :(
<OerHeks> top/htop
<Brillie> Situatie: ik wil lottanzb laten opstarten, dus onder startup applications preferences gezet, alleen niet goed
<Brillie> Ja, maar er was ook een niet command line variant toen
<Brillie> Zie aan top al dat ie niet draait
<Brillie> Even verder rommelen dus, bedankt
<OerHeks> succes
<Brillie> Weet jij hoe je met unity er achter komt wat de naam is van een programma?
<Brillie> Als ik er boven hang krijg ik wel een naam LottaNZb Usenet Downloader
<Brillie> maar dat lijkt mij niet de naam
 * Brillie schaamt zich, heeft dit een half jaar geleden ook gevraagd, opgelost maar is het nu vergeten
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee met nieuwsgroepengedoe
<Brillie> heb op ubuntu al iets gevonden, reboot hem nu
<Brillie> nee, is meer het aanroepen van een programma, maar ik denk dat usr/bin/naam de truc doet
<Brillie> bam, het werk. ik vroeg te snel
<erkan^> hallo, ik kan een hoofdmenu niet openen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/974533/ . kan iemand me helpen?
<OerHeks> alacarte werkt alleen onder gnome-panel ?
<erkan^> ik gebruik 10.04, OerHeks
<OerHeks> ik vind wel deze bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/826049
<erkan^> effe kijken
<[LinuxFan]> weet iemand misschien hoe ik het viru
<[LinuxFan]> weet iemand hoe ik in de virtual terminal tty1 /tty9 groene letters krijg
<warddr> [LinuxFan], waarom zou je dat willen doen?
<warddr> ik denk dat je dat in je .bashrc instelt trouwens
<[LinuxFan]> <warddr>umdat ik een oude monitor heb en computer
<warddr> je moet eens opzoeken op .bashrc, veel ken ik daar ook niet van
<[LinuxFan]> <warddr> ik ben pas begonnen met ubuntu en ik find het leuk een oude computer met groene letters in de tty1/tty9 maar het lukt niet
<warddr> ik zal eens zien of ik iets vind
<[LinuxFan]> warddr>thanks
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-08
<warddr> [LinuxFan], je kan het tijdelijk doen door eerst het commando    setterm -foreground green    in te typen
<[LinuxFan]> <warddr> ja dat heb ik al gedaan mar het blijft niet jammer
<warddr> als je er nog -store achter zet blijft het al langer
<warddr> [LinuxFan], ik heb het gevonden, als je in .profile helemaal onderaan het lijntje   setterm -foreground green -store    toevoegt dan blijft de kleur
<[LinuxFan]> <warddr>Ik gaa even kijken
<[LinuxFan]> <warddr>het was lang zoeken maar het is gelukt , dankje
<warddr> graag gedaan
<Samir> hi everyone
<Aha2Y> ._. Ik heb zojuist Ubuntu 10.4 op me laptop geinstalleerd zonder enig error, Ik restart ik zie laad menu, Dan blijft het zwart scherm
<Aha2Y> Iemand een idee?
<timo^> zou je eens op ESC willen drukken tijdens dat menu?
<Aha2Y> DDan zie ik Normal demo en die andere dingen
<Aha2Y> timo^: Normal mode, Safe graphic mode, ACPI workarounds, Verbose mode, Demo mode.
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> en als je naar normal mode springt en op enter drukt?
<Aha2Y> Dat had ik al gedaan
<Aha2Y> Dan krijg ik zwart scherm
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> ik moet je eerlijk zeggen dat ik het niet zou weten
<timo^> vraag het eens op het forum
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<Brian> Hallo
<Guest59880> Hallo
<Guest59880> Ik heb een vraag
<Guest59880> ?
<Guest59880> Ik heb namelijk als ik Ubuntu opstart, dat ik dan een zwart beeld krijg
<corewillem> euhm wacht even
<corewillem> ik zoek even iets voor je op
<corewillem> heb dit ook gehad
<corewillem> heb je een laptop of desktop
<Guest59880> oke thanks
<Guest59880> Laptop
<corewillem> ah k
<corewillem> probeer eerst dit al is
<corewillem> als je een zwart scherm krijgt pinkt er een streepje ?
<corewillem> of is het volledig zwart
<Guest59880> volledig zwart
<corewillem> k
<Guest59880> maar op mijn monitor doet het beeldscherm het gewoon wel
<corewillem> werkte het ervoor wel ?
<Guest59880> Ja toen wel, ik heb Windows
<corewillem> ja maar heeft linux ooit gewerkt ?
<Guest59880> En als ik mijn PC opstart, krijg ik wel gewoon dat scherm bij het opstarten van me pc
<corewillem> ah k :) das al goed maar heeft linux ooit gewerkt ?
<Guest59880> Dat weet ik niet, Ik heb linux pas net
<Guest59880> Enne nog iets
<corewillem> ja maar heb je ooit in linux gewerkt
<corewillem> (op die pc)
<JanC> Guest59880: wanneer krijg je dat zwart scherm?
<Guest59880> Als ik windows 7 opstart krijg ik wel gewoon beeld
<corewillem> anders probeer is bij opstarten ctrl+alt+f2
<corewillem> en dan startx
<Guest59880> oke?!
<corewillem> dus als je dat zwart scherm hebt
<corewillem> duw je op ctrl +alt +f2
<corewillem> dan krijg je normaal een console venster
<corewillem> daar typ je username en pass
<corewillem> dan startx
<JanC> corewillem: dat lijkt me niet echt een oplossing  ;)
<corewillem> werkte bij mij wel hoor janc
<JanC> Guest59880: krijg je bij het booten iets te zien vóór je dat zwart scherm krijgt?
<corewillem> dan starte grafische omgeving
<JanC> corewillem: maar het is geen oplossing om dat elke keer te moeten doen  ;)
<corewillem> nee inderdaad
<corewillem> daarna kan je kijken of er fout in driver is mischien ....
<corewillem> (ja ik weet kan ook in die console)
<Aha2Y> Lol ik heb dat zelfe probleem blijkbaar...
<superbrian007> Hallo
<JanC> ik had vorige zondag tijdens de install party een probleem met de nvidia binaruy driver op een laptop
<JanC> dag superbrian007
<superbrian007> Hoi
<superbrian007> Ik heb een vraagje
<corewillem> ja stel maar :)
<corewillem> install party ? waar in holland zeker :(
<superbrian007> Als ik Ubuntu wil openen of installeren, wil mijn beeldscherm van me laptop niet mee werken
<superbrian007> Maar zodra ik me laptop op een monitor aansluit krijg ik ineens wel beeld op de monitor
<Aha2Y> Iemand weet of Ubuntu 10.4 problemen heeft met de laptop Toshiba Satellite pro?
<corewillem> probeer de 12.04 is 10.04 is oude lts
<corewillem> je kan beter ineens nieuwe lts nemen
<Aha2Y> Ja maar het is een super oude laptop :/
<Aha2Y> Zou die het aan kunnen?
<corewillem> unity of gnome mischien niet
<corewillem> dan nog als oude is pak je beter xubuntu denk ik ?
<corewillem> of ubuntu met gnome 2
<superbrian007> Maar soms krijg ik een vaak donker beeld en soms geen beeld
<corewillem> (gnome classic)
<Aha2Y> Ik heb geen USB/CD speler enige manier hoe ik linux kan installeren is via Windows XP.
<corewillem> super kijk je driver is na ?
<corewillem> ah via wubi ?
<Aha2Y> Ja
<corewillem> :(
<corewillem> ocharme
<Aha2Y> Maar heel veel mensen raden me dat af :<
<corewillem> inderdaad ik ook
<Aha2Y> Ik heb geen andere manier om het te installeren
<corewillem> echt geen sd kaart
<superbrian007> aha2Y
<corewillem> iets van invoerapperaten die je kan invoeren ?
<superbrian007> ik weet misschien wat
<Aha2Y> Ik heb een Externe 500GB HDD.
<timo^> superbrian007: heb je al geprobeerd FN+FXX toets te doen om de brightness op te krrikken?
<Aha2Y> maar idk hoe dat wil gaan werken...
<corewillem> ah daar gaat het mee
<superbrian007> Waar zit de FXX toets dan weer
<corewillem> maar heb je geen usb stickje
<Aha2Y> Want op de ISO's zitten ook wubies
<Aha2Y> jawel
<timo^> F1, F2, F3 etc. ;)
<corewillem> (werkt zelfde hoor maar u gegevens enz)
<Aha2Y> Maar Laptop kan nog geen USB boot aan... L<
<corewillem> ah das spijtig
<Aha2Y> Dusja alleen wubie is mogelijk :<
<timo^> ergens waar een zonnetje (leeg) bijstaat, of met een pijltje omhoog superbrian007
<superbrian007> Aha2Y: Probeer eens Daemen tools te downloaden en via daar Ubuntu te draaien
<superbrian007> Wacht effe timo
<timo^> zoals je normaal zeg maar de helderheid in Windows ook opschroeft
<superbrian007> Ja, gevonden maar die had ik al geprobeerd en werkt niet
<Aha2Y> daemen tools is dat iets al Virtual pc?
<timo^> lastig
<timo^> en na de installatie dan?
<superbrian007> Nee, heb ik ook geprobeerd
<timo^> ow wacht
<timo^> sommige laptops hebben daar idd problemen mee
<timo^> laat me even iets opzoeken
<superbrian007> Aha2Y: Nee dat is een programma die ISO bestanden kan draaien zo kun je je Linux ook installeren
<superbrian007> Oke timo
<superbrian007> Op je PC
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/varia#TOC-Sommige-laptops:-schermhelderheidproblemen rechter kolom
<Aha2Y> maar deamen tools dat is zelfde als MagicISO mount.
<Aha2Y> Daar had ik ubuntu mee geinstalleerd.
<superbrian007> nee, dacht het niet geloof ik
<superbrian007> oh oke
<superbrian007> dan heb ik het fout
<superbrian007> timo? ik heb de aanwijzingen gevolgt maar ik moet een wachtwoord invoeren
<superbrian007> en dan heb ik dat wachtwoord ingevoerd, druk op Enter, en dan zegt hij dat ik het foute wachtwoord heb ingevoerd terwijl ik het goede wachtwoord heb ingetikt
<superbrian007> Kan iemand me nog even helpen
<timo^> wacht een moment
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/wachtwoordvergeten
<superbrian007> Sorry ik had me wachtwoord dus toch verkeerd
<superbrian007> en nu doet hij het
<superbrian007> Dankje wel
<superbrian007> en nou nog een ding
<superbrian007> Als ik iets wil doen zie ik niks gebeuren
<superbrian007> BV: De muis beweegt niet en hij opent geen programa's
<superbrian007> maar ik zie wel de logotjes en icoontjes op de startbalk komen en verdwijnen
<superbrian007> Dus voor als je het niet begrijpt?? Ik zie de icoontjes op de startbalk wel komen en verdwijnen wanneer ik ze wegklik en ik zie de muis niet
<superbrian007> Laat maar
<superbrian007> Ik heb de stekker er uitgetrokken van de monitor en nu reageerd hij weer
<superbrian007> Ontzenttend bedankt voor je hulp
<superbrian007> Hallo
<timo^> dag superbrian007
<superbrian007> Ey, jouw moet ik nou net hebben
<superbrian007> Ik had me pc uitgezet en opnieuw aangezet. krijg ik weer het zelfde probleem
<timo^> heb je ook toegevoegd dat ie automatisch het uitvoert bij het opstarten?
<superbrian007> En ik had een tekstdocumentje opgeslagen op het bureaublad met daarin die handige site die ik heb gekregen van jouw maar die is ook pleites
<superbrian007> nee denk ik nie
<superbrian007> Hoe doe je dat dan?
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/varia#TOC-Sommige-laptops:-schermhelderheidproblemen
<timo^> onder u kunt dit permanent maken door...
<superbrian007> dat zie ik dan weer net niet staan
<superbrian007> maar er wordt ook gezegd van: installeer eerst leafpad
<OerHeks> superbrian007, In de terminal (kopieer en plak):
<OerHeks> gksudo leafpad /etc/rc.local etc etc
<OerHeks> maar vergeet leafpad
<timo^> maak er maar gedit van
<superbrian007> oke
<OerHeks> gewoon gedit is standaard aanwezig
<OerHeks> jah, de maker van die site houd er eigen kunstjes op na.
<timo^> zijn tuts zijn goed, maar wel wat eigenzinnig ;)
<corewillem> ochja inderdaad
<corewillem> iedereen heeft zijn ''maniertjes''
<superbrian007> Ik heb iets nu dat ene van: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=50 weer ingevoerd en nu heb ik me bureaublad weer terug maar nu. Hoe moet je zoiets opslaan
<OerHeks> lees even terug
<superbrian007> Dat het blijft als je opnieuw opstart
<superbrian007> oke
<superbrian007> maar, Ik zie er nergens iets over staan
<superbrian007> ?
<superbrian007> Of moet ik gewoon Brightness Applet instaleren
<superbrian007> want dat staat er wel bij
<OerHeks> timo^, leg het nog eens uit.
<superbrian007> Nou, Als ik opnieuw opstart, krijg ik hetzelfde probleem.
<timo^> gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<timo^> tik dat in de terminal
<superbrian007> Hoe kan ik er voor zorgen dat de pc het opslaat en dat als ik hem opnieuw opstart, dat hij de instellingen behoud
<timo^> je krijgt dan een scherm
<superbrian007> oke ik probeer het
<timo^> voer je wachtwoord i
<timo^> n
<superbrian007> ja en dan?
<timo^> vlak boven de regel 'exit0' zet je die regel sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=50
<timo^> je slaat op, en het zou oké moeten zijn
<superbrian007> dus tussen: # By default this script does nothing. En: Exit0
<superbrian007> Nou dankje wel
<superbrian007> Ik probeer het nu weer
<superbrian007> En als hij het nog niet doet, wat dan?
<superbrian007> nou ik zie wel4
<superbrian007> doeg
<smile> bye :)
<OerHeks> Weer den bug ban gisteren, UNITY balk gaat niet meer auto-hidden
 * OerHeks zucht
<Wilco__> Hallo ik heb een probleem met mijn laptop. Alle iconen/snelkoppelingen die ik wil aanklikken beginnen als een gek te flikkeren! na avonden google te hebben geprobeerd hoop ik dat iemand mij hier mee kan helpen!
<OerHeks> sommige icoontjes op de unitybalk knipperen tot de applicatie gestart is.
<Wilco__> Nee ook als ik deze niet opstart heb ik dit probleem ook!
<Wilco__> zelfs iconen die ik niet selecteer beginnen te knipperen! Soort van strobo thema misschien! PS heb het zelfde op mijn multimedia pc! Beide kreeg ik dit probleem naar de update naar ubuntu 12.04!
<OerHeks> ik vind weinig bugs over "blinking icons"
<OerHeks> welke videokaart gebruik je?
<Wilco__> Radeon Mobility HD4200
<Wilco__> drivers van de amd al geprobeerd echter ook zonder effect!
<Wilco__> amd= amd website!
<OerHeks> uitloggen en opstarten met unity 2D, is het dan weg?
<Wilco__> ja
<OerHeks> oke, probeer dan deze oplossing, antwoord 1 klinkt vreemd, nvidia drivers wissen, maar dit kan ook een oorzaak zijn >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129007/how-to-install-drivers-for-ati-mobility-radeon-hd-4200
<OerHeks> je ziet met die 1e opdracht of ze aanwezig zijn.
<Wilco__> mmm het is het proberen waard! uno momento!
<OerHeks> Als dit werkt, graag confirm geven op askubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> maar in die case gebruiken ze de restricted drivers via softwarecentrum
<Wilco___> Oer heks biw. kun je mij die link nog 1 keer sturen?
<OerHeks> oke, probeer dan deze oplossing, antwoord 1 klinkt vreemd, nvidia drivers wissen, maar dit kan ook een oorzaak zijn >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129007/how-to-install-drivers-for-ati-mobility-radeon-hd-4200
<Wilco__> Oerheks bedankt voor je tip! maar het het is geen oplossing voor mijn probleem!
<Wilco__> misschien nog andere tips?
<OerHeks> heb je ccsm compiz settings manager geinstalleerd ? daar bovenaan in "OpenGL" zit sync to Vblank, zie of dat uitschakelen helpt?
<Wilco__> moment
<Wilco__> ook dat maakt geen verschil!
<ShagInc> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-09
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guido1> goedemorgen. als ik ubuntu opstaat worden fouten op de harde schrijf gevonden, maar ik kan de mogelijke commandos niet zien. Wat zijn de mogelijke commandos?
<tobias_> goeiemorgen, ik wil graag het thema 'new wave' hebben op ubuntu 12.04, is dit mogelijk? ^
<StefandeVries> Hallo tobias_, afgaande op wat Google zegt is dat mogelijk
<tobias_> alleen is de vraag: hoe?
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik dan weer niet. :)
<tobias_> dan ga ik nog even verder zoeken, als iemand het antwoord weet dmv een commando dan hoor ik het graag ^^
<MSXGames|Werk> iemand ook problemen met versie 12.04, met apt-get update ?
<StefandeVries> Nee, hier niet.
<StefandeVries> Waar loop je tegenaan?
<MSXGames|Werk> W: Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease is mislukt
<MSXGames|Werk> dit probleem
<MSXGames|Werk> ik ben van v11 naar v12 gegaan, schone installatie
<MSXGames|Werk> heeft eerst wel gewerkt
<MSXGames|Werk> maar sinds gisteren kreeg ik dit probleem
<MSXGames|Werk> heb al geprobeerd om te schonen, maar blijft de melding houden
<MSXGames|Werk> ik kan niets updaten of installeren
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat is een serverfout, je kunt de server niet bereiken.
<StefandeVries> Ofwel is er een fout met je connectie, ofwel de server ligt eruit.
<MSXGames|Werk> klopt, internet werkt wel.
<StefandeVries> Oh, je typt dit vanaf die machine?
<MSXGames|Werk> vreemde is, dat ik wel met putty kan inloggen
<MSXGames|Werk> nee, het is een ubuntu server, ben nu ingelogd met putty vanuit me werk
<rulus> wellicht eens een andere mirror proberen?
<StefandeVries> Lijkt me ook goed.
<MSXGames|Werk> enig idee welke ?
<StefandeVries> Een andere.
<StefandeVries> TUDelft, of een Duitse.
<StefandeVries> Alleen maar even om te zien of het dan wel werkt.
<MSXGames|Werk> ik ga even kijken
<MSXGames|Werk> hhmmm lijkt dat het probleem niet is opgelost.
<MSXGames|Werk> iemand enig idee
<MSXGames|Werk> Fout ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl precise InRelease
<MSXGames|Werk> Fout ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl precise Release.gpg
<MSXGames|Werk>   Tijdelijke fout bij het opzoeken van 'ftpserv.tudelft.nl'
<MSXGames|Werk> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<MSXGames|Werk> W: Ophalen van ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/InRelease is mislukt
<MSXGames|Werk> W: Ophalen van ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/Release.gpg is mislukt  Tijdelijke fout bij het opzoeken van 'ftpserv.tudelft.nl'
<MSXGames|Werk> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rulus> en als je een http mirror neemt?
<rulus> nvm, je vorige was blijkbaar http..
<rulus> fyi, die eerste file geeft hier ook een error
<MSXGames|Werk> ik zal kijken voor een http mirror
<MSXGames|Werk> zelfde probleem
<MSXGames|Werk> vreemde is dat ik er niets aan veranderd hebt
<MSXGames|Werk> ik zal ook nog even kijken op de server op me werk
<MSXGames|Werk> ook op die server zelfde probleem
<MSXGames|Werk> ik heb dit pas sinds ik overgegaan bent naar 12.04
<rulus> wat gebeurt er als je die file opent met firefox: ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/Release.gpg
<MSXGames|Werk> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<MSXGames|Werk> Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
<MSXGames|Werk> iEYEABECAAYFAk+Yf4YACgkQQJdur0N9BbVHsgCfR7AVn0dpd488Ge5cYlOCv5GA
<MSXGames|Werk> g8wAmwaLRc0PwlYfNr3MbsgQ5T+RBbbd
<MSXGames|Werk> =J4xr
<MSXGames|Werk> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<rulus> ah
<rulus> dan gok ik op een proxy server? die wel is ingesteld voor firefox en niet voor apt, of omgekeerd.
<rulus> kan dat?
<MSXGames|Werk> ik heb thuis geen proxy server
<MSXGames|Werk> zit gewoon een modem en router
<MSXGames|Werk> wat dan kan zijn is dat de instelling voor static ip niet goed is ?
<MSXGames|Werk> zoals ik begrijp ?
<rulus> ah nee, want je kan toch surfen?
<MSXGames|Werk> nee, kan er niet op surfen, is namelijk een ubuntu server
<MSXGames|Werk> en ik werk op afstand met putty
<MSXGames|Werk> de site, webmin enzo werken wel
<rulus> ah, dus het probleem doet zich enkel voor op de server?
<MSXGames|Werk> ja enkel op de server zelf
<rulus> right, kan je dan die gpg file eens proberen te wgetten?
<MSXGames|Werk> welke ? heb je command voor me ?
<rulus> wget ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/Release.gpg
<MSXGames|Werk> --2012-05-09 11:35:23--  ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/archive.ubuntu.com/dists/precise/Release.gpg
<MSXGames|Werk>            => âRelease.gpgâ
<MSXGames|Werk> Herleiden van ftpserv.tudelft.nl (ftpserv.tudelft.nl)... mislukt: Tijdelijk probleem in naamsherleiding.
<MSXGames|Werk> wget: kan host-adres 'âftpserv.tudelft.nlâ' niet herleiden
<MSXGames|Werk> nee werkt ook niet
<rulus> precies DNS
<rulus> moet een keer in /etc/resolv.conf kijken of je DNS servers goed staan
<MSXGames|Werk> hhmmmm, das vreemd
<MSXGames|Werk> die had ik wel goed gezet, maar is nu ineens leeg
<rulus> ik weet niet zeker of dat blijft staan na een reboot
<MSXGames|Werk> ik ga het uitproberen
<MSXGames|Werk> even de server rebooten
<MSXGames|Werk> nee, hij blijft er niet instaan
<MSXGames|Werk> zal dus door de static ip komen >
<rulus> MSXGames|Werk: dit is misschien handig: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#The_resolv.conf_configuration_file
<MSXGames|Werk> ik ga het doornemen
<MSXGames|Werk> ik heb nu de server van statis naar dhcp gezet, nu werkt het wel
<MSXGames|Werk> waarschijnlijk is er dus iets fouts gegaan
<MSXGames|Werk> denk dat je gelijk hebt met die dns
<MSXGames|Werk> mijn dank daarvoor, ik zal dat even doornemen
<rulus> met DHCP krijgt hij zijn DNS informatie via DHCP, vandaar dat dat wel lukt
<rulus> als je een statisch IP instelt moet je ook je DNS servers zelf instellen
<rulus> maar hij zou die wel op één of andere manier moeten onthouden best :)
<rulus> desnoods in /etc/rc.local toevoegen, maar dat is een vrij lelijke hack
<MSXGames|Werk> @rulus, sorry, ben net weer terug
<MSXGames|Werk> Hij zou de dns wel moeten bewaren, want is al een hele tijd goed gegaan.
<MSXGames|Werk> Nog bednakt voor de info en hulp, ik zal me even daarin spitten
<exalt> wat is ubuquity
<exalt> ubiquity
<Chat4134> hee
<Chat4134> ::nick joostxxx
<rulus> hmm, nieuwe videokaart maar nog steeds geen 3D unity :'(
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik de optie die gnome "mij help"? Het gaat om "zonder mij te vragen" of "zonder mijn opdracht" toepassingen te verplaatsen op het scherm. Bijvoorbeeld op iets waar ik mee bezig ben op het 2e scherm en dan spontaan verplaatst op het 1e scherm. Of een toepassing die ik expres in het klein geopend heb, spontaan het vergroot.
<Wobbo> Ook het is er een probleem met LibroOffice. Ik heb drie schermen, links werk, rechts werk maar in het midden niet meer (11.04 prima). Wat er gebeurd in het middelste scherm (alleen bij LibroOffice): De Hoofdwerkbalkopties (Bestan, Bewerken, Beeld, ...) laat de opties om het rechter scherm zien i.p.v. de middelste.
<Wobbo> Waar moet ik dit soort problemen nu eigenlijk vertellen?
<Wobbo> Want volgens mij worden de problemen die heer verteld worden niet door Ubuntu gebruikt om de problemen en fouten op te lossen of verwerkt.
<rulus> Wobbo: als je een bug vindt kan je die melden (als dat nog niet gebeurd is)
<rulus> dan wordt er idd normaal gezien wel iets mee gedaan
<rulus> maar dat gaat niet vanzelf, of door het hier te vertellen ;)
<Wobbo> Sommige dingen lossen ze niet op, een jaar is erg lang. Alle Gnome Classic  problemen worden volgens mij express niet opgelost.
<rulus> mja, wat is Gnome classic zelfs? en zoveel mensen zullen dat ook niet gebruiken he
<Wobbo> En Ubuntu One... Tja, als ze dit een susses willen worden moeten ze zo snel mogelijk Android problemen oplossen. Maar dat gebeurd niet.
<OerHeks> hoe kan ubuntu android problemen oplossen?
<rulus> issues met de Android app vermoed ik OerHeks
<Wobbo> Nou zei bieden een Android Ubuntu One App. aan.
<Wobbo> Dus als hun App. niet werkt of vastloopt dan is dat niet een Android probleem maar moeten de aanbieders dit oplossen.
<OerHeks> ow ik dacht dat het dan aan 2 partijen kon liggen, maar goed.
<Wobbo> Ja en nee. Mijn mobiel kreeg een grote update, van Android 2 naar 4. Ubuntu kreeg geen enkel probleem. Ubuntu kreeg een Update, 1.1.2 naar 1.1.3, nu werkt het product niet meer.
<OerHeks> Ehh ik wist niet dat android 2 naar 4 kon, 2 heeft niet de hardware van 4.
<Wobbo> Android is software?
<Wobbo> Ik was indd wel verbaast dat mijn mobiel zelf dit aanbod geeft.
<Wobbo> Niet elk mobiel kan dit, de nieuwe software is iets zwaarder...
<OerHeks> Ik ben ook verbaasd, je moet wat toeren uithalen om 4 erop te krijgen.
<OerHeks> effin, lijkt me eerder een android dan een ubuntu-one issue
<Wobbo> Bijvoorbeeld de "Samsung Galaxy S" kan niet de Android 4 aanbieden: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S#Android_4.0
<OerHeks> o wat erg.
<Wobbo> Maar "Samsung Galaxy SII" wel, maar wordt verkocht met Android 2.
<Wobbo> Is dat een sarcastische opmerking?
<Wobbo> Waar kan ik het beste Ubuntu software problemen posten? Voornamelijk problemen die Ubuntu zelf niet herkend als error.
<OerHeks> launchpad account aanmaken, en in terminal "ubuntu-bug <package name> "
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<OerHeks> maar eerst googlen of er al een gelijke bug is. zo ja, die confirmen/aanvullen
<Wobbo> Kijk zeuren is me hobby... Maar als niemand luistert, zoek naar oplossingen of überhaupt reageert, lol, dan is me hobby ook niet zo leuk meer.
<OerHeks> iedere zeur heeft het recht gehoord te worden.
<OerHeks> staat ergens in die universe regels :p
<Wobbo> lol
<Helen> Ik zit in Spanje met slechts mijn netbook waarop ik als mailprogramma evolution gebruik. Hiervoor heb ik jaren thunderbird gebruikt, maar deze werd steeds slomer en opende soms helemaal niet meer. Nu heb ik het probleem dat ik in 1 van de prullebakken ruim 18000 berichten zie staan, die ik er met geen mogelijkheid uitkrijg! Iemand advies hoe of wat ik kan proberen?
<OerHeks> Helen, welke error krijg je dan ? deze ?  ‘Error While expunging folder‘
<OerHeks> http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2010/11/13/cant-empty-evolution-trash-bin-%E2%80%93-error-while-expunging-folder/
<Helen> ik krijg helemaal geen error, ze blijven er in zitten, of het lijkt of ze eruit zijn en als mijn netbook opnieuw opstart staan ze er weer!
<OerHeks> die 2 soorten files  ‘.cmeta‘ and ‘.index‘ wissen en evolution herstarten
<OerHeks> dan kan je de boel wel wissen
<Helen> waar vind ik die 2 soorten files? Moet ik eerst op de link klikken die je zond?
<OerHeks> zie de link
<Helen> ok
<OerHeks> ze staan verborgen ( ctrl + h )  in /home/$USER/.evolution/mail/local
<Helen> oh ok dus als iuk klik op /home/$USER/.evolution/mail/local dan zie ik ze en kan ik ze totaal wissen?
<idefix> Helen je kan je berichten misschien expungen toch?
<OerHeks> nee, dat stukje goed lezen, alleen die 2 soorten files wissen
<idefix> Helen, ik heb in mijn File Menu een empty trash commando staan
<idefix> van Evolution Mail, dat is
<Helen> ok Oerheks, ga dat even lezen.
<idefix> Helen, welke versie Evolution Mail gebruik je dan?
<idefix> vreemt
<Helen> idefix ik gebruik versie 2.32.2
<Helen> Oerheks, moet er even uit, als het me niet lukt, meld ik me weer, thanks!
<Helen> Em,pty trash commando werkt ook niet Idefix. Ik ga proberen of ik met de link van Oerheks verder kom.
<idefix> bij versie 2.28.2 werkte het wel
<jannes> hallo
<timo^> dag jannes
<jannes> kzit met 'n vervelend probleem
<Luckiboy> vertel
<jannes> waar ik ooit de oplossing al voor gevonden heb
<jannes> :D
<jannes> straffe kost dat
<jannes> wel ik heb een laptop die bij het opstarten vaak boot in blackscreen nu dacht ik 't zal de vista wel zijn, ik zet er even ubuntu op
<jannes> maar met te updaten
<jannes> boot hij in ubuntu ook in blackscreen
<jannes> 't is 11.04
<jannes> en het probleem van booten en zwart scherm geven is nog niet opgelost dus 't lag niet aan de vista
<Luckiboy> Ten eerste, ik zou er een recentere versie opzetten, de support voor 11.04 is bijna voorbij
<OerHeks> welke videokaart gebruik je ?
<jannes> euh wat zit daar in
<jannes> ff google
<jannes> wacht
<jannes> een hp pavillion dv9000
<jannes> Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
<jannes> had beter eerst geupgraded ipv te updaten :D
<jannes> ho maar ik zit dus via de live cd in de pc
<jannes> kan ik van daar uit terug naar vorige instellingen ofzo?
<jannes> zodat die updates ongedaan gemaakt worden?
<Luckiboy> niet zover ik weet
<jannes> dan moet ik denkik de xorg config van de live cd over die van de pc zetten?
<jannes> kan dat?
<corewillem> je kan wel updaten vanuit cd (bv naar 12.04
<corewillem> (als je 12.04 cd hebt-
<corewillem> )
<jannes> ik ben nu aan het upgraden :)
<jannes> kzal dat eerst doen
<jannes> dan gaat het mss inorde komen
<jannes> het is toch tussenoplossing om er vista weder op te zetten
<jannes> 't is die van mijn ma
<corewillem> ;k
<OerHeks> jannes, probeer 'nomodeset' aan de grub2 regel toe te voegen, zie >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<OerHeks> issue verdwijnt niet in 12.04
<corewillem> zitten toch altijd nieuwe drivers in ?
<corewillem> altijd proberen waard
<OerHeks> ...
<jannes> ik krijg hem niet eens geupgradet
<jannes> vanaf de cd
<corewillem> oei
<corewillem> krijg je gewoon geen beeld ?
<jannes> ik was net vanaf de live cd in de pc
<corewillem> krijg je daar wel beeld ?
<jannes> jep
<jannes> maar even geduld ik ga even alles op een rijtje zetten
<corewillem> probeer dab te installeren als live werkt dan zou install ook moeten werken ?
<corewillem> ah :)
<OerHeks> logisch, met de nouveau driver.
<jannes> heb even alles zo gelaten
<jannes> pc start nu op
<jannes> ik hoor het geluidje
<jannes> maar heb geen beeld
<jannes> zie enkel mijn muis
<jannes> oh bon
<jannes> ok
<jannes> nvm
<jannes> ineens beeld
<jannes> ik begrijp er niets van :D
<corewillem> is goed dan :)
<jannes> zelfs met die mooie grafische touch :p
<jannes> haha
<jannes> damn ik overtref mezelf
<corewillem> :)
<jannes> even wine installeren en die vista er terug proberen opknallen
<corewillem> inderdaad richt je ubuntu in voor je moeder ?
<OerHeks> na ubuntu vista installeren ?? oef
<jannes> ik zou dat graag willen
<jannes> wel het zit zo even het verhaal uitleggen anders is het raden voor jullie
<corewillem> weet je wel hoe je grub moet herstellen ?
<corewillem> ah :)
<jannes> mijn mama haar laptop die gaf de laatste tijd dikwijls een blackscreen bij het opstarten
<jannes> hij draaide maar grafisch niets
<jannes> zelfs geen bios
<corewillem> ouch
<jannes> ik dacht er aan een clean install te doen
<jannes> maar dat lukt dus niet in vista
<jannes> al bootend
<jannes> en ik was er tegen om eerst een install te doen en dan die windows.old mapjes te verwijderen
<jannes> dus ging ik eerst even ubuntu proberen, aangezien ik daar persoonlijk nog steeds fan van ben :p
<corewillem> pleur er gewoon ubuntu op en zeg dat vista niet meer kan :)
<jannes> ik zou ze hier op willen laten werken maar dat gaat niet :D
<jannes> haha
<corewillem> zal je ma blij zijn :)
<jannes> graag
<corewillem> heeft ze laptop die goed werkt
<jannes> ja maar ze heeft enkele windows gerichte programma's nodig
<corewillem> ouch tjah
<corewillem> ik ook hoor
<corewillem> heb daarom dualboot :)
<jannes> ondertussen heb ik ook al gevonden dat die zwartscherm opstart voor bios en blablabla ook bij ubuntu voorvalt
<jannes> dus ligt het volgens mij aan de grafische kaart
<jannes> ja maar een dualboot voor haar is niet het ideale daar is ze niet in mee :D
<corewillem> (office 2010 + gamen)
<jannes> dan installeer ik liever wine of parallels ofzo
<corewillem> probeer is extern scherm ?
<corewillem> als het nog niet lukt
<corewillem> heb ik ook gehad bij laptoptje
<jannes> maar ik denk dat dat een algemene fout is bij die pavillion's 9000
<corewillem> kan zijn
<jannes> ongeveer een probleem als deze
<jannes> http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthread.php/646415-Zwart-Scherm-op-mijn-HP-Pavilion-DV9000
<OerHeks> zie de tip nomodeset, jannes
<jannes> die snap ik niet helemaal
<jannes> wat wil je daar mee bereiken oerheks?
<OerHeks> je zwart scherm oplossen?
<jannes> ja maar lees even de thread die ik gepost heb
<jannes> dat is ongeveer het kwasi exacte probleem met die laptop
<OerHeks> dus?
<jannes> die nomodeset zal dat denkik niet oplossen?
<OerHeks> nou, dan niet.
<OerHeks> ik heb geen zin om te smeken om die optie te gebruiken. zie maar.
<jannes> maar ja dat is het leg het me even uit want ik snap het niet
<jannes> ik wil ze gerust gebruiken maar snap ze niet
<idefix> oh nee, mijn vriendin is zwanger, ze krijgt een zevenling!
<StefandeVries> Wrong channel..
<RawChid> Ik heb nu een ander LCD-scherm aangesloten, en nu zijn de lettertypes een beetje vaag. Weet iemand wat ik hieraan kan doen?
<RawChid> Ik had eerst ook een LCD, maar deze is iets kleiner en een andere reso
<RawChid> Alles is een beetje wazig eigenlijk, en vroeger kun je ergens iets van "font smoothening" ofzo instellen, speciaal voor LCD
<RawChid> Zit nu in 12.04
<RawChid> OerHeks misschien?
<RawChid> Ben nu MyUnity aan het proberen - dankzij http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<RawChid> Ah, het is opgelost :)
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<rozebig> heb een vraagje
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang :)
<rozebig> als ik over mijn launcher ga zonder dat er wat open staat wil hij wel eens vast lopen
<rozebig> nu zie ik wel een tekst er naast en kan ik er zonder problemen over heen
<rozebig> kan het in de instellingen van myunity zitten
<rozebig> ps ben een ubuntu noob
<trijntje> rozebig: ik snap het niet, is het probleem nu weg?
<rozebig> het is er nog
<rozebig> links heb je een launcher balk
<rozebig> als ik een programma open hebt zoals firefox nu werkt hij perfect
<rozebig> maar als ik niets open heb staan wil hij wel eens vast lopen en traag werken, of het programma niet openen
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<rozebig> de laatste 12 .04
<rozebig> werkt verder lekker hoef ff geen windows meer
<rozebig> maar dit is wel irri
<trijntje> hmm, ik weet niet waar dat door zou kunnen komen.
<rozebig> jij heb t het niet
<rozebig> kan ik geen andere laucherbalk maken
<rozebig> of ff opnieuw instaleren
<trijntje> wat, heel ubuntu of die balk?
<rozebig> heel ubbuntu
<rozebig> moet wel werken
<trijntje> zou kunnen, maar ik denk niet dat dat gaat helpen, tenzij je met  allemaal configuraties hebt zitten rommelen
<rozebig> heb er gnome-tweak-tool en myunity opgezet meer niet
<trijntje> hebben die geen optie om de standaardinstellinge terug te zetten?
<rozebig> ok die kunne dus een kwaad voor het systeem
<trijntje> zou kunnen, ik weet het niet. Had je het probleem al voordat je dingen ging aanpassen?
<OerHeks> my-unity heeft een default knopske
<rozebig> probleem is er nog steeds
<trijntje> rozebig: heb je opnieuw ingelogd?
<rozebig> ben zo weer terug
<rozebig> zijn we weer
<rozebig> loopt nog niet lekker loopt vast bij herstarten
<rozebig> alleen herinstalatie werkt nog denk
<trijntje> hoewel je natuurlijk niet zeker weet of het dan weg is
<rozebig> heb je goed maar wat moet het anders zijn
<rozebig> kan ik een soort rockdock instaleren, ben ik er ook van af
<OerHeks>    welke videokaart heb je?
<rozebig> goede vraag
<OerHeks> open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<nick100001> mag ik even met een vraag ertussen komen?
<OerHeks> stel rustig je vraag, nick100001, wellicht weet iemand het antwoord.
<nick100001> klopt het dat svn en netbeans geen vriendjes meer zijn sinds 12.04, ik krijg steeds exceptions
<rozebig> [Radeon HD 3870]
<rozebig> het is vreemd heb het alleen als er niets open staat
<nick100001> ligt natuurlijk aan java: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.tigris.subversion.javahl.SVNClientInterface
<OerHeks> rozebig, je hebt de restricted driver geinstalleerd?
<ichat> navond
<OerHeks> dag ichat
<rozebig> niet vrije
<OerHeks> ja, oke
<rozebig> heb verder geen keuze
<OerHeks> je zou een bugreport kunnen aanmaken, al vraag ik me af of dat met restricted drivers zin heeft.
<rozebig> maar het blijft vreemd dat ik het alleen bij een leeg scherm heb
<rozebig> morgen wel weer ff verder ga zo werken
<rozebig> spreek jullie later
<rozebig> toedeloe
<koenkoen> hallo
<koenkoen> Tijdens "apt-get upgrade" heeft ben ik mijn SSH verbinding verlorern. Hoe kan ik nu kijken of de upgrade is afgerond?
<OerHeks> opnieuw inloggen ?
<OerHeks> lukt dan niet, zul je on-site moeten gaan prutsen.
<ichat> OerHeks - dat werkt natuurlijk alleen, als  er iets geregeld is om sshd terug op te starten na de update
<ichat> alternatief is iets als  kvm-over-ip
<OerHeks> sshd start toch op met een reboot?
<OerHeks> dan moet de machien wel rebooten, uiteraard.
<ichat> pcies
<ichat> daarom  installeer je ook iets als een watchdog services of een script die  je service opnieuw opstart als ie down gaat
<OerHeks> hmm ja, tenzij je een ssh update hebt, die zag ik langskomen een aantal dagen gelee.
<OerHeks> ik weet zo geen oplossing, ichat.
<ichat> ik durf het eigenlijk niet met zekerheid te zeggen
<ichat> maar,  zou het niet zijn dat  ssh-server package geen   post-update script uitvoert om de service weer te starten...
<ichat> @ - koenkoen - om wat voor machine gaat het ?
<Guest62720> weet iemand hoe ik nvidia 295.49 drivers kan installeren.. ik krijg melding dat ik in x zit en dan kan hij hem niet installeren. of dat iemand een andere link weet die je gewoon direkt kan installeren
<OerHeks> gebruik de stuurprogramma tool in je menu.
<Guest62720> die zegt dat ik de laatste gebruik  maar dat is .40 bij software centrum is dat ook de laatste maar bij nvidia is .49 uit en die lost lag problemen op
<OerHeks> dan verwacht ik die driver wel snel.
<Guest62720> ok nog ff wachten dan
<OerHeks> ik zie dat x-swat nog niet zover is, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<OerHeks> terwijl unixman er naar verwijst :-D http://www.unixmen.com/201205-nvidea-295-49-has-been-released/
<OerHeks> je zou de source .run kunnen gebruiken
<Guest62720> als ik de .run file gebruik komt hij met melding dat ik x gebruik en dan niet kan installeren
<OerHeks> uhm ja, dan gebruik je ctrl alt F2, log in en cd Downloads, en sh <file>.run
<OerHeks> of sudo nodig is, weet ik niet zeker
<ShagInc> hi
<ShagInc> Heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik de "Mijn bureaublad delen" functie kan gebruiken in Empathy?
<ShagInc> ik zit met iemand allebei op een xmpp server (ejabberd)
<ShagInc> maar "Mijn bureublad delen" is grijs
<ShagInc> audiogesprek en videogesprek zijn wel zichtbaar
<ShagInc> en we gebruiken beiden Empathy in precise
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-10
<K-4U> Een goedendag.. Ik draai Ubuntu 11.10 op een Beagleboard. Dit is een _redelijk_ standaard installatie, maar nu ben ik dus aan het twijfelen of ik moet upgraden naar 12.04..
<ichat> K-4U - dat is werkelijk helemaal aan jezelf...
<K-4U> ichat: Hmm, nja, ik wil eigenlijk meer weten of de upgrade mij niet vanalles gaat installeren wat ik eerst heb verwijderd.. (denk aan gnome)
<ichat> in het algemeen zou je kunnen zeggen dat  12.04 een LTS versie is met dus langer ondersteuning,  en veiligheids updates,   aan de andere kant, als jouw beagelboard  gebruikt wordt als een of ander embedded systeem  waar veiligheid niet zo teld (bijv omdat er geen externe verbinding bestaat)... heeft het  upgraden ook niet zo'n zin...
<ichat> in principe niet (ubuntu is geen windows),   en in beginsel  installeerd het dus  alleen upgrades voor de pakketten die je nu geinstalleerd hebt
<K-4U> Nou.. dan kom ik op een andere vraag: Hoe zet ik die verdomde melding uit? Want die komt nu steeds als ik hem aanzetten
<ichat> dan moet je  je package manager  even opstarten en aangeven wanneer hij  dist-upgrades aanbeid,   deze heeft meen ik    4 opties.....     altijd  (ook beta en alfa versies),   bij elke release (10.10   11.04  11.10  12.04 )      bij elke   lts  8.04   10.04   12.04      en volgens mij is er ook een optie   voor   NOOIT
<jk> K-4U: in software center, edit software sources, tabje 'Updates', onderin: 'Notify me of a new Ubuntu distribution'
<ichat> jk - die dus :$
<K-4U> jk, ichat, thnx :)
<ichat> ik ik wist trouwens niet eens (of beter gezegt nooit naar gekeken) dat dit in software center ook kan,    maar ik gebruik nog veel te vaak  synaptic :$
<ichat> en gewoon apt-get :P
<Klompz> aye ;) heb dus een mp3 player, philips vibe, heb 'm nog maar kort, intussen al een aantal keren aangesloten op me laptop om files te verwijderen/toe te voegen. maar nu opeens wanneer ik files wil verwijderen dmv cut/paste (trash werkt niet maar vond ik nooit zo'm probleem) krijg ik dit: "Error splicing file: Input/output error" . wat ik erover vind met google komt een beetje verwarrend over, dus ik weet ff niet hoe dit op te lossen.
<Klompz> heb, vooralsnog, 10.04 hier (ja, ik ga, als het goed is binnenkort upgraden ;) )
<K-4U> jk: Moet ik er wel bij zeggen dat ik eigenlijk geen software center heb :P
<K-4U> Oke.. mijn touchscreen crashed steeds als ik synaptic opstart.. Is er ook een manier om dit via CLI te doen?
<ichat> haaa. die is er vast- maar eerlijkheidshalve - geen idee ;)
<K-4U> shit :P
<ichat> ja die heb je ook, liefst in een daarvoor bedoelde ruimte ... (en dus niet zozeer in een irc kanaal ;) )
<RawChid> K-4U: apt-get of aptitude?
<K-4U> RawChid: Uhm.. je bedoelt? :P
<ichat> K-4U   aptitude --help     al geprobeerd?
<ichat> en anders moet je eens rondkijken in  /etc/   naar een   configuratie bestand  waar dit in te regelen is
<RawChid> Je vroeg naar een CLI-alternatief voor Synaptic
<RawChid> Verder weet ik niet wat je doel is
<ichat> RawChid - nope,  eigenlijk vroeg hij naar een cli alternatief om in  Synaptic   dis-upgrade notificaties uit te schakelen
<K-4U> ichat, RawChid: dat ja.. sorry voor late reactie :P
<ringo28x> hallo, krijg oracle Java 7 niet geinstalleerd :)
<RawChid> Oh oke, dan heb ik het verkeerd begrepen
<RawChid> Is het al gelukt dan?
<ringo28x> nee
<ringo28x> zegt oracle-java-instaler not installed
<ringo28x> moet java hebben voor wat gegevens op te vragen via website :)
<ringo28x> op openjdk werkt niet ook niet met openjdk7
<RawChid> ringo28x: heb je dit geprobeerd? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<ichat> K-4U - wel handig als je bij de les blijft (en tijdig reageerd als iemand je probeerd te helpen ;) )
<ringo28x> zal eens zien had antere alternative gebruikt :)
<ringo28x> andere
<RawChid> Inderdaad, want ik heb denk ik wel het antwoord op zijn vraag
<RawChid> Er is een bestand  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<charlvn> de andere dag deet ik dat ook volgens deze instructies: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<charlvn> had geen moeite
<ichat> ha, nice,  " sudo nano  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades       iets dat ik echt ga MOETEN onthouden -   :P
<RawChid> Of opschrijven ichat ;)
<RawChid> Ik onthoud alleen het bestand waar ik alles in noteer :P
<ichat> haha -
<charlvn> of een persoonlijk wiki beginnen :)
<ichat> moah kan ook
<RawChid> Dat klinkt weer als veel werk charlvn
<charlvn> niet echt, je kan snel een wiki creeren via een site zoals wikia.com
 * ichat[AFK] is now away - Reason : ...bbl
<charlvn> een away script... srsly :P
<ringo28x> eerste website was beter :) java jre niet jdk :)
<charlvn> deze dan: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<tobias_> goeiemiddag, ik heb een vraag over ubuntu 12.04
<tobias_> dit beeldscherm is niet helemaal in orde en daardoor staat het beeld een stukje naar links
<tobias_> ik kan overal inloggen en deze instellingen zetten op 800x600, maar bij het aanmeldingsscherm kan ik dat niet aanpassen
<tobias_> Is er iemand die dit wel weet? want dit is behoorlijk vervelend
<RawChid> tobias_: heeft je monitor geen "auto" knopje?
<tobias_> hoe scheef het ook is.. deze heeft die niet
<tobias_> nja hij heeft het wel, maar daarmee kun je het beeld niet naar erchts verplaatsen
<RawChid> Jammer, maar misschien kun je het met de hand doen?
<tobias_> hoe bedoel je?
<RawChid> Dit soort problemen los ik 9 vd 10 keer op met auto adjust
<tobias_> leg uit :P
<RawChid> Met knopjes op je beeldscherm het beeld weer naar rechts verplaatsen
<tobias_> normaal doe ik dat ook ja, maar dit beeldscherm kan dat niet
<tobias_> als ik de resolutie op 800x600 zet is alles goed
<tobias_> maar niet in het aanmeldscherm
<RawChid> Zitten er helemaal geen instelknopjes op?
<tobias_> alleen voor de helderheid
<RawChid> Misschien refresh rate aanpassen? (in Ubuntu)
<ichat[AFK]> klinkt als  zet je inlog scherm ook op  800/600 ?
<tobias_> waar kan dat?
<tobias_> dat zou ik graag willen ichat[AFK], maar waar kan dat?
<RawChid> Hmm tobias_, vroeger wist ik waar daty kon, maar in 12.04 kan ik het ook niet meer vinden...
<RawChid> Niet in "Displays" ?
<tobias_> heb het in elk profiel op 800x600 kunnen zeten
<tobias_> maar niet voor het aanmeldscherm
<psydroid> ik heb ook niet de volledige resolutie op mijn (oude) laptop, ik denk dat Xorg op zijn laatste benen loopt
<ichat[AFK]> mogelijk een zoek opdracht als  "how to change resolution login screen ubuntu
<RawChid> tobias_, hier wordt het uitgelegd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution     Ziet er niet heel makkelijk uit.
<ichat[AFK]> daar zat ik ook al naar te kijken
<RawChid> Hey ichat[AFK], jij kunt helemaal niet reageren want je bent AFK!
<RawChid> :P
<tobias_> idd niet echt makkelijk..
 * ichat is no longer away : Gone for 37 minutes 43 seconds
<ichat> sorry
<tobias_> voor een beginneling
<ichat> ik ben mijn laptop gewent (en die gaat automatisch terug van afwezig als ik begin te typen :P
<RawChid> Doe maar gewoon helemaal geen away message
<tobias_> maar goed, als niemand een makkelijke oplossing weet dan is die mijn held.. :P
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet, ben ik nu je held?
<RawChid> (sorry, nvm)
<tobias_> iemand * xD
<jeroen7s> ik heb een server op mijn pc staan maar ik heb 2 routers dus heb mn pc verbonden met een router die verbonden is met een andere router die verbonden is met het internet
<jeroen7s> dus ik moet het intern ip adress van mijn 2e router vinden om deze te portforwarden kan iem my helpe$
<rozebig> goede midag
<rozebig> middag
<Luckiboy> hallo rozebig
<rozebig> hoi
<rozebig> vraagje hoe krijg ik met ubuntu muziek op mijn ipod
<Luckiboy> gtkpod :)
<rozebig> kan alle bestands type aan
<Luckiboy> volgens mij wel
<Luckiboy> Maar dat heb ik nooit geprobeerd
<rozebig> hoe doe jij het
<rozebig> ben een noob
<rozebig> net windows achter me gelaten
<Luckiboy> Heb je gtkpod al geïnstalleerd?
<rozebig> ga ik ff doen
<Luckiboy> btw, het gaat nu toch alleen over muziek he, niet over afbeeldingen enz
<rozebig> nee alleen muziek ga een classic kopen voor in mijn auto
<Luckiboy> ok, dan zit ik dit goed uit te leggen :)
<Luckiboy> Is gtkpod inmiddels geïnstalleerd?
<rozebig> ben klaar
<rozebig> be er helemaal klaar voor
<Luckiboy> Mooi zo
<Luckiboy> Start Gtkpod op
<rozebig> staat open
<Luckiboy> wordt je Ipod herkend? dat wil nog wel eens misgaan namelijk
<rozebig> moet die nog halen maar vertel maar
<OerHeks> LoLz
<rozebig> he heks
<Luckiboy> Je selecteert dan je ipod in de lijst met apparaten
<rozebig> ok
<Luckiboy> Dan "File" en "add music to ipod"
<rozebig> wat is beste bestands type om te gebruiken 1-1 of mp3
<Luckiboy> ik gebruik altijd mp3
<erkan^> heeft Applé andere bestandsextensies?
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij niet, mp3 gebruiken ze ook op mac volgens mij
<erkan^> wat is 1-1 dan, Luckiboy ?
<Luckiboy> geen idee
<rozebig> 100% kopy
<OerHeks> gewoon cd audio, .wav in 1440 bit
<rozebig> flac bestand ed.
<OerHeks> Heb jij een iPod werkende, Luckiboy ?
<Luckiboy> Ja, een ipod shuffle
<rozebig> heb hier ook een shuffle gevonden
<rozebig> nu moet ik model keizen
<Luckiboy> Merk op dat bij de nieuwste generatie de voice-over muziektitels er niet op worden gezet!
<szal> OerHeks: 1411 kbit ;)
<rozebig> heb een ipod maar hij ziet hem niet
<Luckiboy> ja, dat probleem heb ik ook gehad
<Luckiboy> even denken hoe ik het toen had opgelost
<rozebig> hoe weet ik welke gene ik heb(gewoon proberen)
<Luckiboy> dat staat op het doosje meestal
<rozebig> hihihi heb ik niet meer
<Luckiboy> ah
<Luckiboy> wat voor ipod is het (shuffle, nano enz.)
<Luckiboy> Als ie een voice-over knop heeft is het derde gen.
<rozebig> shuffle
<Luckiboy> heeft ie een voice-over knop?
<rozebig> nee
<rozebig> ga voor tweede
<Luckiboy> gewoon proberen
<rozebig> krijg een import repostory errors
<Luckiboy> hmm
<rozebig> ff op nieuwe geprobeerd en hij ziet hem
<rozebig> weer die error
<Luckiboy> Ah, waarschijnlijk staat het mountpoint verkeerd
<Luckiboy> Ga eens naar de instellingen van je Ipod, via rechtermuisknop in Gtkpod?
<rozebig> zie hem nu niet in gtk
<rozebig> hoe kan ik de verkeerde type er uit halen
<rozebig> en opnieuwe toewijzen
<Luckiboy> ? je zei toch dat ie hem wel zag?
<rozebig> net wel nu weer niet
<Luckiboy> Ipod unmounten, opnieuw mounten en dan (als het goed is) nieuw type toewijzen
<rozebig> krijg de melding
<Luckiboy> 1e generatie nu proberen dan?
<rozebig> newly mounted ipod at `/media/ipod`appears to be already loaded
<Luckiboy> kan je die melding wegklikken?
<rozebig> sluiten
<rozebig> en weg is hij
<Luckiboy> Mooi. Zie je nu je Ipod?
<rozebig> nee
<Luckiboy> Hmm
<rozebig> zie hem wel in ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Kan je bij het kopje "music" wel klikken op "ipod preferences"?
<rozebig> daar kan ik hem openen
<Luckiboy> in Gtkpod
<rozebig> staat er niet tussen
<rozebig> load selectet ipod
<Luckiboy> o
<Luckiboy> ik zie het
<rozebig> kan je niet gewoon mp3 omzetten naar ipod bestanden en ze er in slepen
<Luckiboy> Niet zover ik weet
<rozebig> blijf die error maar krijgen
<timo^> je kunt met 'soundconverter' de boel converteren naar aac formaat. Werkt de mikmak dan wel?
<rozebig> kan ik ook nog proberen
<rozebig> extended created info will not de used
<rozebig> another instance of gtkpod was detected. playcount server not started
<thordallim> hoi
<thordallim> kan iemand me helpen, ik probeer ubuntu op men 2de pc te instaleren maar lukt niet vanaf de usb stick en ook niet van de live-cd (12.04 desktop)
<Luckiboy> hey thordallim
<Luckiboy> Wat loopt er vast?
<thordallim> geen van beide wil booten
<thordallim> disk boot failure
<Luckiboy> heb je het al met meerdere iso's geprobeerd?
<thordallim> enkel die 12.04
<OerHeks> 32 of 64 bit?
<thordallim> 32
<Luckiboy> heb je hem maar 1x gedownload en geïnstalleerd?
<Luckiboy> *proberen te installeren
<thordallim> heb de guide gevolgd voor de usb stick met pendrive etc, alsook die van de live cd, beide wel van dezelfde iso file
<Luckiboy> daar zit hem waarschijnlijk het probleem
<thordallim> had enkele maanden geleden de 11.04 ook van stick getest en werkte ook niet
<Luckiboy> ???
<thordallim> de 11.10 heb ik nog niet getest
<OerHeks> heeft de cd op je 1e pc wel gewerkt?
<gijsbert> Wat is het mail adres van het IRC team?  E-mail naar dit adres irc@ubuntu-nl.org  kreeg ik terug.
<OerHeks> dat moet correct zijn, gijsbert >> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/contact
<OerHeks> er is wat meer aan de hand met die server...
<gijsbert> Het valt mij op dat op launchpad het IRC team er niet bij staat.  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl is hier een reden voor?
<commandoline> gijsbert: ze zijn een officieel team, dus zou volgens mij idd wel moeten.
<gijsbert> Ik zal het vanavond in de raadsvergadering naar voren brengen.
<commandoline> goed idee :)
<commandoline> oh wacht, die valt samen met de mwanzo workshop :(
<Luckiboy> Waar is die raadsvergadering ook al weer?
<StefandeVries> gijsbert: ik help je graag met de topics hoor.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben operator hier, dus.
<gijsbert> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<gijsbert> vanaf 20.00
<StefandeVries> Dan niet. :P
<gijsbert> Ik wilde de aankondiging van de vergaderingen ook op IRC zetten.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat kan ik voor je regelen.
<StefandeVries> Alleen ná de workshop vanavond.
<StefandeVries> Dan kan ik alles in één keer doen.
<gijsbert> Zal ik de mail anders aan mwanzo sturen?
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je het nu in het topic wil hebben.
<StefandeVries> gijsbert: dat eheft geen zin, daar gaan zij niet over.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: lijkt mij wel nuttig, aangezien er vanavond een vergadering is :)
<gijsbert> Naar wie dan wel?
<StefandeVries> gijsbert: ik ben een operator heb.
<StefandeVries> hier*
<StefandeVries> Als je het in de topics wil hebben zet ik het er nu in :)
<gijsbert> Als dat kan
<StefandeVries> Komt eraan
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Laat je stem horen aan de gemeenschapsraad! Vanavond vanaf 20:00 in #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<StefandeVries> Zoiets?
<gijsbert> Prima hier het topichttp://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/gemeenschapraad-vergaderingen-participatie-van-uit-de-gemeenschap/
<StefandeVries> Ik zal er nog een link naar die pagina aan toevoegen
<gijsbert> En de mail, naar wie kan ik die sturen?
<StefandeVries> gijsbert: naar mij, bijvoorbeeld. Dan zorg ik dat het daar komt waar het nodig is.
<gijsbert> Dank je
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Laat je stem horen aan de gemeenschapsraad! Vanavond vanaf 20:00 in #ubuntu-nl-meeting. Zie ook: http://is.gd/7fiKgE
<StefandeVries> gijsbert: weet je mijn e-mailadres?
<commandoline> heeft het ircteam geen mailing list? Dat lijkt me nog praktischer.
<StefandeVries> Nee, heeft het IRC-team niet.
<Luckiboy> Sorry, maar hoort deze "discussie" niet in #ubuntu-nl-team ?
<StefandeVries> Zelfs geen specifieke IRC-regels. Dat wilde ik bij de volgende gemeenschapsraadvergadering naar voren brengen.
<commandoline> wie is er beheerder van het team? lp maakt er met een paar klikken eentje voor je aan.
<StefandeVries> JanC.
<StefandeVries> Maar daar hebben we het inderdaad beter ergens anders over.
<commandoline> Dan zou ik overwegen om dat een keertje te doen, kan nooit kwaad :)
<commandoline> ok, iedereen naar -team :P?
<JanC> sinds wanneer ben ik beheerder?  ;)
<StefandeVries> Nou, jij bent de meest actieve hier. :P
<StefandeVries> Dus sinds nu. :P
<commandoline> helaas wil launchpad dat even zwart op wit zien :P. SWAT is de enige die die list kan aanmaken op launchpad.
<StefandeVries> En die is al een paar maanden niet gezien..
<StefandeVries> Nja.
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-team zetten we dit voort ;)
<gijsbert> Volgens mij kan Thomas, Leoquant of ik dat ook doen
<JanC> LP is niet echt het belangrijkste wat dat betreft, wel chanserv, maar goed...
<JanC> nu ja, afhankelijk van uit wiens oogpunt je het bekijkt  ;)
<gijsbert> Ben zo terug, even mijn dochter wegbrengen.
<rulus> Hoi! Hoe kan ik een proces limiteren op het aantal geheugen dat het kan gebruiken? Dat het gekilled wordt als het over een bepaalde waarde wil gaan dus, zonder dat hij al het geheugen kan opgebruiken.
<Luckiboy> task manager?
<rulus> het is op een server Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> oh
<timo^> rulus: ik heb er wel eens wat over gelezen
<Luckiboy> gebruik ik niet, dus ik kan je niet helpen vrees ik, rulus
<RawChid> Volgens mij is dat best lastig rulus
<timo^> er is een gruwelijk uitgebreid system monitor proggie
<RawChid> IK heb ok een keer zoiets uitgezocht. Je kunt natuurlijk altijd zelf iets in elkaar scripten als het echt moet...
<rulus> het is een Java proces in dit geval, kan dat eventueel dan ook met de -Xmx flag? of beter op kernel niveau als dat kan
<timo^> helaas kan ik het niet vinden :/
<StefandeVries> rulus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54747/automatically-kill-a-process-if-it-exceeds-a-given-amount-of-ram
<RawChid> -Xmx inderdaad
<rulus> thanks StefandeVries, even lezen
<RawChid> rulus: of het pakket ulimit
<RawChid> Op kernel is beter dan -Xmx als je zekerheid wilt denk ik. Weet niet 100% zeker of die JVM arguments wel precies zijn...
<rulus> dat dacht ik dus ook, ik heb voor de één of andere reden meer vertrouwen in de kernel dan in de jvm
<rulus> RawChid: maar die ulimit, dat geldt dan ineens voor alle processen?
<rulus> ah nee, 't is per user
<rulus> dan moet ik dat proces als een andere user draaien en daar een limiet op zetten
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet precies. Ik heb er ooit iets over uitgezocht, maar weet er het fijne niet (meer) van
<RawChid> Werkt -Xmx niet voldoende bedenk ik me nu?
<rulus> kan het nogal moeilijk testen, maar normaal wel vermoed ik
<rulus> 'k zal het daar eerst eens mee proberen
<rulus> die ulimit kan ik nog altijd instellen als 't nodig is
<RawChid> IK weet nog dat ik de -Xmx vaak hoger instelde voor Eclipse, zodat het meer geheugen ging gebruiken en vloeiender werkte
<RawChid> Precies, dat kan later nog :)
<RawChid> Ik ga heel ff een kleine test maken,
<rulus> ja, idd ik heb dat ook wel eens gedaan
<rulus> maar nooit in de andere richting
<OerHeks> vraagje: Ik moest net WEER inloggen op het forum ?
<OerHeks> is er wat mis met die rammelbak ?
<RawChid> Ik heb nergens last van OerHeks, heb je wel "ingelogd blijven" aangevinkt ;)
<OerHeks> ja, RawChid en vanmorgen herkende het forum mijn pass niet meer
<OerHeks> :(
<RawChid> Zou ik even bij het forumteam melden dan.
<rulus> Goed, -Xmx800m it is, dat moet maar genoeg zijn. Merci iedereen :)
<Klompz> aye ;) heb issues met het verwijderen/toevoegen van files op me mp3 speler. is nog nieuw maar had die issues niet eerder. zover het lijkt is de mp3 player opeens read-only geworden
<RawChid> rulus: mooi! :)
<Klompz> ok, de situatie lijkt opeens heel anders nu, wtf.
<Klompz> toch niet, even leek alles normaal
 * Klompz snapt er niets meer van
<Klompz> heb dus zonet div folders proberen te kopieeren naar de mp3 player, is gedeeltelijk gelukt, maar de meesten gaven error aan (read-only). deleten van de files die er nog opstonden (shift+del) is een beetje gelukt, overige files willen niet
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Iemand verstand van Glade?
<lord4163> Niemand? :P
<trijntje> lord4163: je weet nu toch wel hoe je hier vragen moet stellen?
<lord4163> Hoe open je je glade project?
<lord4163> gtkdialog werkt niet
<corewillem> ah lordie :)
<OerHeks> zoiets ? cd <project> && ./<project>
<OerHeks> http://rickspencer3.com/quickly-getting-started.html
<lord4163> Nog nooit met glade gewerkt hoor :P
<trijntje> Klompz: je kan proberen op internet te zoeken of er meer problemen met de mp3-speler zijn (het is toch niet zo'n ding van Apple)?
<trijntje> voer het volgende commando uit in een terminal (ctrl + alt + T)
<trijntje> lsusb
<lord4163> Nee
<Klompz> trijntje, nope, philips vibe
<trijntje> als je daarna de mp3-speler uit de pc haalt en nogmaals lsusb uitvoert kan je zien wat je mp3-speler was
<lord4163> ja maar ben al aan de gang gegaan zonder quickly
<Klompz> ben momenteel wat aan het uitproberen qua wat ik gevonden heb, tot nog toe 3 maal geen resultaat
<trijntje> het gaat dan om de kolom met zoiets er in e4b6:05c3
 * Klompz heeft net wat geprobeert, bij geen resultaat probeer ik ctrl + alt + T
<Klompz> k, heb van hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359835 een aantal suggesties uitgeprobeerd, geen resultaat
<Klompz> na lsusb gedaan te hebben: Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0471:20e4 Philips  <- me speler
<Klompz> ook gedaan, de Music folder in de player geopend als admin, probeerde daarna de inhoud te deleten en de permission te veranderen, ook geen resultaat
<trijntje> hmm, 0471:20e4 op google geeft geen resultaten. Meestal als er problemen met bepaald apparaten ijn met linux kan je er wel wat over vinden
<Klompz> ken iig morgen ff op me werk kijken of daar het zelfde gebeurt, windows computers, verders weet ik het ook ff niet
<lord4163> Bij quickly moet je python gebruiken, dat kan ik niet, ik wil een programma met bash maken...
<lord4163> achja laat ook maar, dit zal vast nooit werken en het zag er nog wel zo simpel uit :P
<Klompz> heb dit gevonden http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/403332-generic-mp3-player-mounting-read-only.html#post1933092
<Klompz> heb dus dmesg | tail gedaan, gaf dit resultaat:
<Klompz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/980323/
<Klompz> weet niet of het over me speler gaat eerlijk gezegd
 * Klompz ziet trouwens alleen maar jibberish met zijn n00b-ogen :P
<OerHeks> Dit was de 3e keer, dat ik niet ingelogd sta op het forum, opnieuw inloggen herkent passwoord niet, cookies wissen en daarna werkt het weer wel.
<ichat> ach - OerHeks - als dat alles is
<OerHeks> ja, ingelogd blijven aangevinkt etc etc
<ichat> ik heb op één specifieke site - dat ik bijna bij elke nieuwe sessie opnieuw moet inloggen in  trac
<OerHeks> ik zeg het maar even, doe ermee wat je wilt.
<lord4163> Inderdaad best irritant dat hij altijd uitlogt na een uur, maar dat kun je uitschakelen volgens mij
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Aha2Y> Raar. Laatste ubuntu werkt wel op me laptop (wubie->internet install) en de andere gaven zwart scherm
<RawChid> OerHeks: problemen met het forum kun je beter op het forum melden dan hier.
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<[LinuxFan]> ?? Kan iemand my vertellen hoe ik op het  Desktop  de symbolen kan blokkeren op het panel is het gelukt.
<OerHeks> met myunity kan je die beheren, zit in de repository's van 12.04
<OerHeks> mogenlijk ubuntu-tweak ook
<[LinuxFan]> <OerHek> Ik heb 10.04 ubuntu tweak heb ik gekeken maar er daar zit niks in
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-11
<Helen> Is er geen enkel manier om van elk onderdeel van Evolution separaat een backup te maken? Dus agenda apart, contact personen apart, emails apart etc..??
<Helen> Is er ook een manier om elk onderdeel van Evolution separaat te exporteren? Dus Mail, Agenda, Contacten etc.. elk apart. Ik wil nl Evolution verwijderen en daarna opnieuw installeren. Mijn mailbestanden zijn nl. beschadigd
<charlvn> Helen: daar schijnt niemand op dit moment online te zijn die de antwoord weet
<charlvn> misschien een mailing list / forum proberen?
<charlvn> ik weet het eerlijk gezegd ook niet; ik gebruik mutt voor mijn mail
<charlvn> deze # is heel stil vandaag
<Helen> oh ok, ik woon tijdelijk in spanje en heb alleen mijn netbook mee dus ben eigenlijk bang om alles zomaar weg te vegen
<Helen> Ik zal het forum proberen, maar wat is "mutt"
<charlvn> ja dat is idd te begrijpen
<charlvn> oh mutt is een command-line email client
<Helen> Heel vervelend, want ik ga over 10 dagen even een paar weken naar NL om mijn spullen op transport te laten zetten en daar heb ik het internet al laten afsluiten.
<Helen> "command-line email client"??? weet eerlijk gezegd niet wat dit betekent.
<charlvn> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutt
<charlvn> maak nie uit, help helaas niet om jouw probleem op te lossen
<Helen> oh ok, ga daar eens kijken thanks.
<Helen> is het gewoon ook een prog als evolution?
<charlvn> ja in principe
<Helen> met agenda, contacten etc.?
<charlvn> ik gebruik het niet voor mijn agenda, weet ook niet of dat kan
<charlvn> alleen voor mail enzo
<Helen> En heb je geen problemen hiermee GEHAD TOT NU TOE?
<Helen> oohps sorry!
<charlvn> de mail addressen van mijn contacten weet ik allemaal uit mijn hoofd :)
<charlvn> lol capslock, kan gebeuren
<charlvn> nee nog geen moeite gehad met mutt
<Helen> Oh nou knap hoor, in mijn geval niet. In elk geval bedant, ik ga op onderzoek uit wat mutt betreft.
<Helen> fijne dag verder, het is hier bloedheet, 29 graden pffft!
<charlvn> ja hier ook lekker heet vandaag
<Helen> in NL?
<charlvn> ja
<Helen> Mooi, dan is de overgang niet zo groot voor ons, dag en nog maals dank
<charlvn> alhoewel 19 grade val nog mee, maar nog te heet voor mijn smaak ;)
<charlvn> graag gedaan
<Helen> mutt komt niet voor in het ubuntu softwarecentrum he?
<charlvn> heel raar
<charlvn> het zou wel daar moeten zijn
<charlvn> ik kijk even zelf
<charlvn> ja het is idd : http://i.imgur.com/EBcoX.png
<Helen> OK thanks
<Marco-Boekholt> Hoi
<charlvn> hi Marco-Boekholt
<rozebig> hallo
<rozebig> need help
<charlvn> hi rozebig
<rozebig> wil niet terug naar windows maar kan geen muziek op mijn ipod zetten
<charlvn> hmmm dat is lastig
<charlvn> wat is de probleem precies?
<_Ian> mac ;)
<charlvn> lol _Ian
<charlvn> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/iPodOpUbuntu
<rozebig> onder windows heb je media monkey die zet om en zet het er op
<rozebig> ga ff die link lezen misschien kom ik er dan eens uit
<rozebig> thx
<charlvn> np
<RawChid> Ik zie nu dat die link zwaar verouderd is
<OerHeks> iPod is een naar verhaal idd
<RawChid> Deze is beter staat er https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<OerHeks> of deze ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<rozebig> kan je niet gewoon de boel omzetten naar acc en er in slepen
<OerHeks> neen, want het is iPod
<rozebig> hahahah
<rozebig> gtk ziet nu eindelijk mijn ipod
<rozebig> nu ff kijken hoe het werkt
<rozebig> heb hem gemini hoe vind ik hem terug
<rozebig> hij zet ze er op maar kan ze niet af spelen op ipod
<rozebig> zijn nog mp3 gestanden
<rozebig> *bestanden
<rozebig> zijn we weer
<rozebig> staat muziek op maar kan het niet afspelen op ipod
<corewillem> ah :)
<corewillem> met wat heb je het er op gezet rhythembox
<corewillem> ?
<rozebig> gtk
<corewillem> gtk ?  hmm ken ik niet
<corewillem> wat is volledige naam ?
<rozebig> gtkpod
<corewillem> even kijken voor je
<corewillem> probeer het anders is met rhytembox werk bij mij perfect !
<OerHeks> dat is voor apple iPod, corewillem
<corewillem> ik weet wat een apple ipod is oerheks
<OerHeks> oke, dan weetje ook dat niet elke ipod zo aangesloten kan worden.
<corewillem> niet elke meeste wel (classic bv)
<corewillem> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-manage-your-ipod-using-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu/ kijk oer hier staat het
<OerHeks> duhh 2007 ?
<OerHeks> er is veel veranderd in die jaren
<corewillem> werkt nog altijd hoor !
<rozebig> zie de nummer in rhytembox staan
<rozebig> maar zijn nog mp3tjes is dat weg goed
<corewillem> mp3 ondersteunt ipod normaliter welke ipod heb je ?
<rozebig> shuffle om te testen vanavond classic
<corewillem> ah  heb ook shuffle (1 gen) en ipod classic werkt bij mij perfect !
<corewillem> raar dat het bij jou niet werkt :(
<rozebig> of de boel formateren
<rozebig> of moet dat weer onder windows
<corewillem> kan je proberen
<corewillem> hmm staat het gededecteert in linux ? (kijk in schijfbeheer) dan kan je formateren
<MiKa_> Ik gebruik gpod voor me ipod
<rulus_> ja, maar dan gaat hij helemaal geen muziek meer spelen lijkt me
<rulus_> als je 'm formatteert
<MiKa_> gtlpod
<corewillem> als je juist formateert niet hoor
<MiKa_> s/gtlpod/gtkpod
<rozebig> moet ik wel weer de boel instaleren
<Helen> Weet er iemand hoe ik Claws mail moet instellen?
<Helen> Weet er iemand hoe ik Claws mail moet instellen?
<Helen> wat betekent "stroomfout"? Dit bericht krijg ik als ik in Claws mail wil ophalen van Gmail. Er is iets fout in mijn instellingen maar wat?
<trijntje> Helen: klinkt als een slechte vertaling van 'stream error'
<Helen> Trijntje± oh ok maar wat betekent dat dan==
<Helen> Heb jij ervaring met Claws mail prog=
<trijntje> nee, ik ken dat programma niet
<viezerd> heb je in Gmail aangegeven dat imap/pop3 mogelijk is ?
<Helen> Mijn probleem in het kort: had 1st thunderbird, start niet of helemaal niet op. Toen Evolution. Heb daar beschadigde bestanden en kreeg dat met geen mogelijkheid meer goed. Nu probeer ik Claws maar snap niet goed hoe ik de ibstellingen moet regelen. Stress nu een beetje, want moet over 10 dgn tereug naar nl om de verhuizing af te handelen en ik heb daar mijn internet al laten afsluiten, dus moet hier zo veel mogelijk voor elkjaar z
<Helen> Vierzerd: Ja Imap staat ingeschakeld en Pop ook.
<Helen> Heb ook alleen mijn netbook hier en durf dus niet veel geks te ondernemen.
<viezerd> komt die error bij het ophalen van post of bij verzenden ?
<Helen> die error zie ik staan in een logfile
<Helen> Er staat bij Claws imap4 en in gmail staat gewoon imap. Zou dat de boosdoener kunnen zijn?
<viezerd> zou in principe moeten werken, je kan kijken of je SSL bent vergeten aan te vinken
<JanC> nee, Google gebruikt gewoon IMAP versie 4 zoals iedereen
<viezerd> SSL + poort 993
<JanC> of TLS
<JanC> ?
<JanC> in principe kan het met TLS ook op de normale IMAP-poort, geen idee wat Google precies ondersteunt?
<JanC> zal wel ergens aangegeven zijn zeker?
<viezerd> TLS is voor poort 143, gmail ondersteunt dat niet volgens mij
<JanC> TLS kan in principe op elke poort hé
<JanC> dat is het hele punt van TLS...  ;)
<viezerd> yup, maar niet als je die poort geconfigureerd hebt voor SSL
<JanC> mja, dan misschien niet idd.
<viezerd> en 993 is voor SSL geconfigureerd meestal
<Helen> Dit volgende is de info die er om gmail staat voor overige mailprogs: Server voor binnenkomende berichten (IMAP); hiervoor is SSL2 vereist: 	imap.gmail.com SSL gebruiken: Ja Poort: 993 Server voor uitgaande berichten (SMTP); hiervoor is TLS3 vereist: 	smtp.gmail.com(verificatie gebruiken) Verificatie gebruiken: Ja STARTTLS gebruiken: ja (bij een aantal clients wordt dit SSL genoemd) Poort: 465 of 587 Accountnaam: 	je Gmail-gebruike
<Helen> Ik ga alles voor de 10000ste keer nog eens nalopen.
<viezerd> Helen: Gmail heeft overigens verplicht SSL, als je deze niet aanvinkt werkt het sowieso niet
<Helen> ja ik zie staan ssl2, maar in claws staat gewoon ssl
<viezerd> 'gewoon' is prima ;)
<JanC> bijna niemand gebruikt nog SSL2 (en de meesten gebruiken al SSL3, gok ik)
<JanC> bijna niemand gebruikt nog SSL*1* (en de meesten gebruiken al SSL3, gok ik)
<Helen> 't Is niet te geloven, maar ik heb een testmailtje verzonden en die is gelukt, nu proberen of ik mijn mail ook kan ophalen.
<viezerd> JanC: het OS (openssl bv.) kiest automagisch SSL3 boven SSL2 als ze allebei beschikbaar zijn
<JanC> I know
<viezerd> Helen: mooi, voor verzenden is de instelling voor poort 465 SSL en voor  poort 587 TLS
<viezerd> *en = of
<JanC> wat ik bedoelde is meer iets als: "SSL betekent tegenwoordig (bijna) altijd SSL2 of SSL3"  ;)
<Helen> viezerd ok, ga weer aan de slag
<Helen> Viezerd het werkt! mijn mail komt nu binnen, 1000000x dank! Je hebt geen idee hoe ik uit de brand geholpen ben! Nu kan ik rustig terug naar nl en de verhuizing gaan afhandelen.
<viezerd> cool
<viezerd> succes !
<Helen> thanks en fijne avond!
<OerHeks> :-)
<lord4163> HOi
<lord4163> Hoe krijg ik dit scriptje werkend? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/982043/
<OerHeks> Als de code klopt, chmod +x <scriptnaam>
<lord4163> Nee ik bedoel de code :P
<OerHeks> join #bash ?
<JanC> "else then" ?
<JanC> en ik snap ook niet echt wat je probeert te doen...
<OerHeks> als je je bash script wil testen, gebruik de -n optie >> bash -n yourscript.sh
<RawChid> lord4163: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc6
<lord4163> Ik wil gewoon dat hij kan aangeven of apache aan of uit staat :P
<RawChid> Daar heb je dat commando apache status toch al voor? :P
<RawChid> www.google.com/search?q=bash+check+if+apache+is+running
<RawChid> Je bent vast niet de eerste die zoiets wilt ;)
<JanC> lord4163: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/982107/
<JanC> maar ik moet ook zeggen dat er betere manieren zijn om te weten of bash draait  ;)
<lord4163> Thx JanC
<JanC> lord4163: hou er rekening mee dat de uitvoer van dat sysvinit script niet gegarandeerd altijd hetzelfde is/blijft  ;)
<lord4163> JanC hij geeft wel deze fout status apache.sh: 3: status apache.sh: Apache2: not found
<lord4163> maar voor de rest werkt hij
<lord4163> Toch niet :(
<lord4163> Hij is uit maar geeft nog steeds aan dat hij aan staat
<JanC> eh, hier werkt die?  ;)
<JanC> heb je die identiek overgenomen ?
<lord4163> Ook als je apache uit heb?
<JanC> ja
<lord4163> Ja gekopieerd
<JanC> en je editor heeft niks aangepast of opgegeten?
<lord4163> Uhhm, nee?
<JanC> werkt dit beter: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/982154/ ?
<lord4163> Super JanC :)
<lord4163> Bedankt :)
<JanC> lord4163: welke Ubuntu/bash versie gebruik je?
<lord4163> GNU bash, versie 4.2.24(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<lord4163> Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<lord4163> De licentie is GPLv3+: GNU GPL versie 3 of later.
<lord4163> Zie http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html voor de volledige tekst.
<lord4163> Dit is vrije software; u mag het vrijelijk wijzigen en verder verspreiden.
<lord4163> Er is GEEN GARANTIE, voor zover de wet dit toestaat.
<JanC> ik vroeg alleen de versie  :P
<JanC> maar goed, zelfde versie hier, vreemd dat het niet werkte voor je
<lord4163> de standaard in 12.04 ;)
<JanC> hoe start je dat script dan?
<lord4163> sh script.sh
<lord4163> maakt dat dan nog uit ? :P
<viezerd> sh is geen bash ;)
<lord4163> wat is sh dan? :P
<viezerd> sh is /bin/sh en bash is /bin/bash
<viezerd> je kan je script beste testen met /bin/bash /pad/naar/script
<lord4163> het werkt nu toch ;)
<lord4163> maar waarom staat php niet in /etc/init.d :(
<viezerd> maar dan weet je (waarschijnlijk) _waarom_ het niet werkte
<lord4163> Start php samen met apache op ofzo?
<viezerd> lord4163: afhankelijk van je install, ja
<lord4163> Oke dus PHP heeft geen aparte service?
<viezerd> php staat meestal als apache module
<lord4163> Ah oke bedankt :)
<viezerd> je kan de map mods-enabled checken
<lord4163> ik ga nu cya :)
<viezerd> ok
<viezerd> later
<JanC> /bin/sh is standaard een link naar /bin/dash (maar het kan ook ene link naar /bin/bash of een andere shell zijn)
<JanC> en dash is een minimale shell zonder "bashisms"
<JanC> vandaar dat het niet werkte  ;)
<[LinuxFan]> (gedit:1654): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into .recently-used.xbel', bij het opnen over de terminal
<OerHeks> wat probeer je te openen in terminal en hoe?
<OerHeks> die warnings hoeven geen kwaad te zijn.
<Luckiboy> Als alles verder werkt zou ik me er niet zo druk om maken
<OerHeks> ik schrok ook, de 1e keer.
<OerHeks> maar er komen op de achtergrond duizenden warnings voorbij, dit is gewoon een deel van het systeem.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-12
<MrChrisDruif> Sinds wanneer zit ik in dit kanaal O_O
<timo^> sinds -ie op autojoin staat?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vermoed het, maar heb hem niet bewust toegevoegd
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, zijn er lightdm experts hier toevallig?
<szal> zijn er metavragen experts hier? :D
<CasW> Wat is je vraag ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom veranderd mijn achtergrond niet automatisch?
<MrChrisDruif> Niemand? ^_^
<viezerd> waarom zou die automatisch moeten veranderen ?
<MrChrisDruif> viezerd; yup
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft 'ie wel gedaan in het verleden
<MrChrisDruif> viezerd; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hJl1Zo33mI
<lord4163> Yo
<MrChrisDruif> lord4163; yo
<lord4163> WIe weet hoe je de venstergroottes aan kan passen in zenity?
<MrChrisDruif> lord4163; --width=WIDTH              Set the dialog width       --height=HEIGHT              Set the dialog height <bron "man zenity">
<lord4163> Aah thx, had nog niet op de man pagina gekeken eigenlijk, dom van me, weinig documentatie er over op internet :(
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, als alles goed gedocumenteerd is in de handleiding, waarom erover schrijven op internet? ^_^
<lord4163> Hoe groot worden icoontjes van programma's gemaakt?
<lord4163> Gewoon beginnen in 64x64?
<MrChrisDruif> lord4163; /usr/share/icons/
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt schaalbare icoontjes etc...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar er zijn vaak ook een heleboel in een vaste maat
<idefix> hallo
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Heeft iemand verstand van launchpad
<lord4163> Ik heb een branch er naar toe gepusht maar wat moet ik nu doen?
<lord4163> Hij staat er niet bij...
<OerHeks> publishing punt #7 ? http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<lord4163> Ja die heb ik gevolgd en alles gedaan
<lord4163> ik probeer het nog wel een keer
<OerHeks> geef de url eens?
<lord4163> https://launchpad.net/lampswitches
<lord4163> Erg ingewikkeld ...
<lord4163> Waarom kan je niet gewoon je project uploaden...
<lord4163> of code
<lord4163> Of bedoel je lp:~fabianbakkum/lampswitches/trunk  ?
<OerHeks> perfect
<OerHeks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fabianbakkum/lampswitches/trunk/files
<Wiclo> goede avond mensen! Ik zit met een probleem, ik zojuist op een pc van mijn zwager ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd! Echter als ik me aanmeld onder 3d of gnome etc werkt er niets geen menu niet is er te vinden! Alleen onder ubuntu 2d functioneert de pc naar behoren! Iemand een tip hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<lord4163> Oke maar hier staat niks? https://launchpad.net/lampswitches/trunk
<OerHeks> Wiclo, probeer in 2D of er restricted drivers te downloaden zijn, tiep in bash "stuurprogramma'
<lord4163> dash bedoeld hij ;)
<Wiclo> Die optie had ik al geprobeerd ;)
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart zit erin?
<OerHeks> open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> lord4163, ik weet niet zeker, maar het is nog niet gepackaged in .deb?
<OerHeks> ik heb me nog niet bemoeid met zelf publiseren
<lord4163> nee ik ook niet, hoe doe je dat dan? Het is nu alleen nog maar een script, heb geen idee hoe je er een echt programma van kunt maken
<Wiclo> oerheks terminal doet niets bij het invoeren van de zojuist gegeven gegevens!
<lord4163> heb je onboard ?
<Wiclo> Klopt;)
<Wiclo> nvidia naar iets ding:p
<OerHeks> wat raar, copieer je wel precies?      lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> onboard verschijnt ook in lspci
<Wiclo> foutje van mijn kant;)
<Wiclo> maar ik krijg niet erg veel inco
<OerHeks> 1 zin maar, dat is genoeg, plak die hier
<Wiclo> inco=info;)
<Wiclo> word lastig!
<Wiclo> moment!
<Wiclo> zit op mijn laptop met de pc er naast vandaar;)
<Wiclo> moment
<Wilco_> oerheks komt ie!
<OerHeks> :-)
<Wilco_> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1) 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2) 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2) 00:01.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2) 00:02.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2) 00:02.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) 00:04.0 PCI bri
<OerHeks> ehm, dat is de hele lspci, en te lang om net die VGA gedeelte te zien
<Wilco_> moment
<Wilco_> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1) 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2) 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2) 00:01.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<Wilco_> 00:02.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2) 00:02.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) 00:04.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1) 00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Wilco_> 00:06.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2) 00:07.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2) 00:08.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2) 00:09.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
<Wilco_> 00:0b.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<Wilco_> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscell
<OerHeks> dit geeft maar 1 regel ! >>>> lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> wat je nu allemaal post is niet te lezen
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<Wilco_> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)
<Wilco_> dat bedoelde je dus:)
<OerHeks> jups
<Wilco_> overigens van de week hielp je me ook met die flitsende pictogrammen! ik heb hele forums er op na gespit! Echter een herinstallatie was mijn laatste redmiddel en heeft prima geholpen!
<OerHeks> die 6100 geeft problemen, lees ik > http://askubuntu.com/questions/127355/12-04-unity-3d-does-not-load
<Wilco_> mmm zonde!
<Wilco_> maar met versie 11 heb ik dit probleem dus niet.....
<OerHeks> hmm misschien is het 1e antwoord met dat groene vinkje een oplossing >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<OerHeks> ik vond dat hier > http://askubuntu.com/questions/127240/missing-launcher-after-12-04-upgrade/127310#127310
<marcv> goeieavond allemaal
<marcv> iemand die me kan helpen met hosts.allow en hosts.deny?
<marcv> wat er aan de hand is: ik heb een vps met ssh toegang. Om die te beschermen heb ik denyhosts geinstalleerd
<marcv> prima tool en werkt out-of-box al behoorlijk
<marcv> om er nu voor te zorgen dat ik zelf altijd toegang blijf houden had ik mijn adres in /etc/hosts.allow gezet
<JanC> ik gebruik gewoon rate limiting in ufw, zonder denyhosts of dergelijke
<marcv> nu kom ik er achter dat /etc/hosts.allow als eerste wordt gelezen en als het ip-adres hier niet in voorkomt, ik geen toegang krijg
<marcv> hoe los ik dit op?
<marcv> ik wil een aantal mensen tijdelijk toegang geven en kan niet alle ip-adressen erin gaan zetten
<JanC> marcv: waarom kan dat niet?
<marcv> maar ik wil ook de veiligheid niet vernachelen door iedereen toe te laten via hosts.allow omdat denyhosts dan zń werk niet kan doen
<marcv> te veel werk gewoon, bovendien wil ik vanaf elk adres toegang hebben zelf ook
<OerHeks> maak 1 'publieke' ssh en 1 private?
<marcv> ik wil eigenlijk de werking van hosts.allow uitzetten en die van hosts.deny in stand houden dus
<marcv> hoe bedoel je?
<JanC> mja, ik gebruik gewoon rate limiting, zoals gezegd, en sta uiteraard enkel inloggen met een sleutel toe (niet met wachtwoorden dus!)
<JanC> laat die idioten maar proberen wachtwoorden raden dus...  :P
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server#Gebruikersgroep_voor_SSH
<marcv> daarom gebruik ik dus denyhosts met een goed wachtwoord; wil gewoon altijd kunnen inloggen
<OerHeks> dan kan je zelf als je wilt, een user eruit gooien
<OerHeks> denyhosts is goed, bij meerdere attempts
<JanC> marcv: waarom zou je niet overal kunnen inloggen met een key?
<viezerd> marcv: je kan in sshd_config restricten welke users in kunnen loggen (als je dat zoekt) met: AllowUsers ik jij hij nogeenuser
<JanC> of AllowGroup zoals OerHeks voorstelt  ;)
<marcv> dat is allemaal mooi, maar als hosts.allow wordt gelezen laat ie vervolgens niemand meer binnen. Als ik dat niet kan uitschakelen heb ik er niks aan
<marcv> JanC: een key moet je bij hebben, een ww heb je altijd in je kop bij je
<JanC> marcv: op een wildvreemde PC ga je toch niet inloggen op je server?
<marcv> maar wel op mń tablet op wifi bv
<JanC> dan zet je daar je key ook up (met wachtzin beveiligd uiteraard)
<marcv> als ik alle ip-adressen verwijder uit /etc/hosts.allow heb ik gelijk geen toegang meer
<OerHeks> .. logisch :-D
<marcv> ik geef de voorkeur aan w8woorden JanC. Met denyhosts erbij kom je er ook echt niet in
<JanC> tja, jij wil per sé die denyhosts gebruiken, niet ik  ;)
<marcv> Maar hoe zorg ik er dan voor dat er alleen naar /etc/hosts.deny wordt gekeken?
<OerHeks> ik herinner me een kromme oplossing door een script te schrijven, die een file uit dropbox leest, en allow instelde en afsloot
<OerHeks> mja
<marcv> Yup, alleen lastig dat ik er nu zelf tegen aan loop
<marcv> dat kan toch niet de bedoeling zijn..
<marcv> probleem is verder dat als ik in /etc/hosts.allow zeg dat iedereen mag inloggen, denhosts niet veel zin heeft
<OerHeks> maar je plan is nogal warrig, je wilt een aantal mensen toegang geven. mogen die overal vanaf elke pc inloggen?
<JanC> als er niks in hosts.allow staat is er toch geen probleem?
<marcv> ik wil ze de mogelijkheid geven om met sftp een aantal dingen te downloaden (met 1 account)
<OerHeks> denyhosts is zeker handig, met fail2ban > denyhosts
<marcv> als er niks in hosts.allow staat heb ik zelf geen toegang meer JanC
<JanC> eh, waarom?
<marcv> geen idee.. maar heb het net getest (met 1 openstaande verbinding voor het geval dat natuurlijk)
<marcv> en kwam er niet in
<JanC> eh, dan kan je het ook niet meer aanpassen, toch?  :P
<marcv> ik had 1 sessie open staan bedoel ik
<JanC> eh
<JanC> dan nog was dat risky, maar goed
<JanC> maar een lege hosts.allow zou je gewoon toegang moeten geven als je niet in hosts.deny staat
<marcv> en toch werkt dat niet zo....  vond het ook vreemd..  zou logisch zijn als het zo zou werken lijkt me
<JanC> limiet op aantal inlogsessies in je ssh config?
<JanC> sshd config, bedoel ik
<marcv> das nog een goeie..  zal ik zo naar kijken
<marcv> ben voor de zekerheid nog even goed mn hosts.deny aan het doorlopen om te zien of ik niet over mn ip-adres heb gelezen
<JanC> grep ☺
<marcv> ik vertrouw meer op mń ogen dan op mn kennis van grep.. ;-)
<JanC> ik hoop dat die denyhosts ook geen permanente lijst daar in zet?
<marcv> yup, dat doet ie wel..  lekker dichtgespijkerd.. ;-)
<JanC> eh...
<JanC> da's zo'n beetje als de deuren van je huis dichtspijkeren; nogal onhandig als je er zelf in of uit wil...  :P
<marcv> vandaar de hosts.allow
<marcv> maar ik zal m eens leeggooien
<JanC> tja, je kan onmogelijk van overal kunnen inloggen als dat IP-adres in hosts.deny staat behalve door alle IP's ook in hosts.allow te zetten, wat meteen denyhosts tandeloos maakt...
<marcv> ik sta zelf idd in hosts.deny.. :-(
<marcv> dat zal de oplossing zijn
<JanC> logisch hé
<marcv> dat is het altijd achteraf :-(
<JanC> een ufw limit rule zal tijdelijk elk IP-adres blokkeren dat meer dan X keer binnen Y tijd probeert te connecteren met een bepaalde poort
<JanC> """ufw will deny connections if an IP address has attempted to initiate 6 or more connections in the last  30 seconds."""
<marcv> dat doet denyhosts ook en dat is goed te configgen
<marcv> het werkt bdw, kan er weer gewoon in
<marcv> bedankt voor het meedenken :-)
<JanC> marcv: het punt is dat je helemaal geen denyhosts nodig hebt daarvoor, maar gewoon de standaard firewall  ;)
<JanC> en zoals gezegd, gebruik geen gewone wachtwoorden, maar goed
<JanC> als je per sé wachtwoorden o.i.d. wil hebben voor-het-geval-dat, gebruik dan sleutels + een reeks OTP's
<OerHeks> yubikey :-)
<JanC> daar heb je yubikey niet voor nodig natuurlijk
<JanC> maar het is een optie idd.
<marcv> ik blijf erbij dat een goed wachtwoord icm denyhosts voldoende is, er komt echt niemand binnen bij me (ik zelf ook niet als ik niet uitkijk)
<marcv> sleutels zijn gewoon onhandiger dan passwd
<JanC> OTP = one time password
<JanC> voor het geval je je sleutel onverhoopt niet bij je hebt
<marcv> ik zie de noodzaak gewoon niet JanC, dit werkt ook
<JanC> behalve als je IP-adres geblokkeerd wordt?  ;)
<marcv> precies :-)
<JanC> daarom dat het een goed idee is als die deny-lijst ieder uur of zo opgefrist wordt
<JanC> kan je zelf nooit per ongeluk meer dan een uur verbannen worden
<marcv> true
<marcv> ga ik veranderen nu
<marcv> bedankt voor het meedenken en fijn weekend allemaal. ga eens naar een andere monitor staren
<OerHeks> have fun
<JanC> ik zou ook de sshd config voor die derden heel strikt maken
<JanC> enkel sftp toelaten + chrooted
<JanC> als ze geen ssh nodig hebben moeten ze er ook geen toegang toe hebben  ;)
<lord4163> OerHeks?
<lord4163> Kun je mij die link nog even geven van mijn branch?
<OerHeks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fabianbakkum/lampswitches/trunk/files
<lg188> hoe kan ik via terminal zorgen dat men ethernet internet van mijn wifi krijgt en dat andere mensen die pc dan kunnen zien?
<Oer> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up waarschijnlijk
<lg188> up?
<Oer> en "dat andere mensen die pc dan kunnen zien?"
<lg188> ja dat die pc niet in soort van mini netwerkzit men eigen ip
<lg188> met*
<Oer> dat ligt aan je wifi router
<lg188> okay zal het eens proberen
<Oer> * ik ga hierbij uit dat wlan is geconfigureerd en wpa/wpa2 key in je keychain zit
<lg188> dat is ook
<lg188> uhm moet ik iets doen bij andere pc wua instelling ofzo?
<lg188> qua*
<lg188> en hoe moet mijn eth0 dan ingesteld zijn?
<lg188> en wat doet '#ifconfig wlan0 up' eigenlijk?
<lord4163> Thx Oerheks
<Oer>  '#ifconfig wlan0 up'  doet niets
<Oer> althans, het zou niets mogen doen.
<lg188> mhm
<lg188> nvm
<lg188> vroeger ging da automatisch
<lg188> nu moet ik hier met verbindingsoorten veranderen
<lg188> het ging zonder crossed cable
<lg188> maar nee
<lg188> nu is t allemaal een probleem :/
<lg188> als ik google krijg zoveel verschillende dingen dat ik het niet weet welk ik moet vertrouwe
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-13
<mccurb> soms zit je op een server met meerdere kanalen en wordt alle kracht en snelheid uit je PC getrokken door die kanalen, maar da's hier niet zo
<Dykam> hmm, lekker, dpkg hangt op update-initramfs
<Dykam> graphische gedeelte start ook niet meer
<Dykam> ging ergens mis toen bumblebee install bleef hangen
<Dykam> en die gekilled werd
<Dykam> zijn er wat dingen die ik kan proberen
<Dykam> ?
<CasW> sudo apt-get -f update (het gaat om de -f; die fixt het als het goed is weer)
<Dykam> hmm, ok
<Dykam> het is een dualboot, dus ik moet effe rebooten... of ik douw de livecd er effe in en werk vanuit chroot
<dykam_> CasW, wat was het ook alweer?
<CasW> sudo apt-get -f update
<dykam_> heb een dualboot, nu een andere laptop erbij gepakt
<dykam_> krijg gezeur over dpkg -- configure
<dykam_> maar die blijft dus hangen op initramfs
<CasW> dpkg --reconfigure kan dat dacht ik fixen, weet ik niet zeker (probeer man dpkg, en zoek het daarin op)
<dykam_> initramfs is broken or not fully installed
<dykam_> oh
<dykam_> update-initramfs zelf draaien werkte wel...\
<dykam_> en daarna werkte de dpkg --configure
<dykam_> hmm
<dykam_> CasW, en nu komt het login scherm neit tevoorschijn
<dykam_> kan wel naar 1 van de tty' s
<dykam_> configure werkte
<dykam_> heb de video drivers reinstalled
<CasW> Nu nog 's sudo apt-get -f update draaien.
<dykam_> done
<CasW> En dan maar weer 's herstarten, kijken of het iets heeft uitgemaakt.
<dykam_> zelfde voor upgrade?
<dykam_> hmm
<dykam_> hoe zorgt update voor fixes?
<dykam_> da' s toch alleen de lijst reloaden?
<CasW> Update doet dat niet, -f doet dat.
<dykam_> ah
<dykam_> wel tekenend dat reboot now niet werkt, blijft hangen op " killing /sbin/modprobe <lange reeks>
<dykam_> geen verandering
<dykam_> blijft hangen op zwart scherm
<dykam_> zie geen terminal cursor, dus iig iets videoachtigs startte
<dykam_> huh\
<dykam_> startx werkt wel
<CasW> Hm, vreemd.
<dykam_> lijkt alsof de login manager kapot is
<CasW> Zoek op waar LightDM zijn instellingen bewaart, en verwijder / hernoem ze.
<dykam_> ziet er niet hardware-accelled uit
<dykam_> hmm
<Bril> Wellicht mis ik even iets simpels, maar hoe maak ik op mijn werkblad een "snelkoppeling" naar bijv. mijn muziek map in home?
<dykam_> hmm
<dykam_> lightdm als root starten werkt wel
<dykam_> Bril, geloof dat dat  (nog) niet makkelijk kan
<dykam_> CasW, beetje jammer dat mijn touchpad niet werkt, apart
<CasW> Waar precies werkt 'ie niet? In het loginscherm?
<dykam_> nergens
<CasW> Hm, is er een sneltoets op je toetsenbord om hem uit te schakelen?
<dykam_> die zet em niet aan
<dykam_> krijg de notificatie wel
<dykam_> maar telkens het uit icoontje
<dykam_> usb muis werkt ook niet
<dykam_> die werkt normaal altijd
<dykam_> draadloos
<dykam_> effe de bedrade pakken
<dykam_> die werkt ook niet
<dykam_> heel muis werkt niet
<CasW> Hm, vreemd. Nogmaals sudo apt-get -f update! :P
<dykam_> reboot fixte de muis
<dykam_> touchpad niet
<dykam_> en lightdm moet nog steeds met de hand gestart
<dykam_> ik denk dat ik maar een clean install doe
<dykam_> effe de package lijst backuppen
<CasW> Achja, da's wel het makkelijkst.
<dykam_> home, package lijst en source lijst backuppen
<dykam_> reinstall
<dykam_> oh, en fstab voor de OS mount en ssd optimisaties
<dykam_> fstab wel handmatig terugzetten :P niet copy paste
<dykam_> nu de cd nog vinden :/
<dykam_> slimme truuk, huidige partitie nieuwe /home maken
<dykam_> scheelt GB's overschuiven
<CasW> Maar daar kan de fout ook zitten ;)
<dykam_> dat zie ik dan wel, da' s makkelijk te fixen :P
<dykam_> de fout die dit allemaal veroorzaakte was driver gerelateerd
<dykam_> oh, het is weer zover, gparted duurt er idioot lang over om te laden
<dykam_> altijd slecht nieuws
<dykam_> oh, geluid werkt niet
<dykam_> daar gaat mijn plan ondertussen yt te kijken
<dykam_> dan maar vanuit windows
<dykam_> ssd maakt het wel werkbaar, niet lang hoeven wachten voor reboot
<Bril> Ik heb met samba een map gedeeld en wil daar vanaf een andere pc in schrijven en verwijderen. Dat werkt prima, echter in die map schrijft ook een download programma bestanden weg.
<Bril> Die kan ik echter niet verwijderen vanaf mijn andere pc
<Bril> Hij geeft die rechten dus niet aan mappen die er nieuw inkomen
<Dykam> maak een submap, deel die met volle lees en schrijfrechten op die map, en stop de downloads daar?
<Bril> ja maar dat heb ik ook
<Bril> Als ik op de knop Apply permissions to enclosed files druk gaat het goed
<Bril> alleen dat moet ie dus eigenlijk continu doen
<Bril> In swat kan ik een hoop instellen en ik denk dat het daar mis gaat maar iemand met verstand van samba/swat die hiermee kan helpen?
<Bril> Mappen die door een applicatie in mijn gedeelde samba map komen kan ik niet verwijderen. Na veel gekloot de bestanden erin wel. Iemand enig idee welke optie in SWAT ik verkeerd heb staan?
<JanC> Bril: één of andere permissie-mask?
<Bril> ja alleen ik vind hem niet
<Bril> Het probleem zit hem in de rechten
<Bril> als ik zelf een map aanmaak werkt het prima
<Bril> maar als een applicatie hem aanmaakt (lottanzb in dit geval) niet.
<JanC> Bril: als welke gebruiker draait lottanzb?
<Bril> JanC, ik heb geen idee
<Bril> Heb lottanzb gewoon geinstalleerd
<JanC> Bril: zoek dat dan eerst even uit?  ;)
<JanC> met systeemmonitor of zo
<JanC> of top of htop of ps of ...
<Bril> niet als root
<Bril> als gewone gebruiker
<JanC> maar welke user, en met welke umask...?
<Bril> als server
<Bril> dat is me gebruikersnaam
<Bril> maar ik heb het ooit wel goed werkend gehad en toen heb ik daar niks mee gedaan. Ik denk dat het in me samba config zit.
<Bril> Lottanzb schrijft de map weg als eigenaar server
<Bril> en others met geen rechten
<Bril> en daar gaat het mis met samba
<Bril> want die staat op guest toegestaan
<BaseBoyNL> Goede avond
<Oer> dag BaseBoyNL
<BaseBoyNL> Ik ben redelijk nieuw op ubuntu en heb nu voor me zelf een server geinstalleerd maar wanneer ik doe sudo apt-get update krijg ik fout meldingen ?
<Dykam> BaseBoyNL, wat zijn de foutmeldingen?
<Dykam> Dat is altijd belangrijk ;)
<BaseBoyNL> Dykam: Hij kan geen verbinding maken met de package server
<BaseBoyNL> en kom er nu achter dat pingen ook niet werkt
<Dykam> dus je hebt gewoon geen verbinding
<BaseBoyNL> De DNS doet het niet
<Dykam> en pingen van 173.194.78.101?
<BaseBoyNL> dat werkt gewoon :)
<BaseBoyNL> maar ping www.google.nl niet
<BaseBoyNL> Dykam: ping: unknown host http://www.google.nl
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> hoort de dns client niet standaard aan te staan?
<Dykam> sudo aptitude install nscd
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> dat wordt lastig
<Dykam> heb nog nooit niet werkende dns gehad
<Oer> ip van je router als dns zou meestal wel werken
<Dykam> precies
<BaseBoyNL> Hoe kan ik deze instellen ?
<Oer> in /etc/network/interfaces en resolve.conf
<Oer> zie http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/resolver.5.html
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<BaseBoyNL> Damn ik snap niet waarom dit nu opeens weer is gebeurt, gezien het al die tijd goed gewerkt heeft
<BaseBoyNL> tot ik deed apt-get clean
<BaseBoyNL> Daar mee helaas nog niet
<Oer>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BaseBoyNL> Nope nog niet helaas
<Oer> heb je in je router port forward gedaan ?
<BaseBoyNL> Nope in me router niet
<BaseBoyNL> Nergens eigenlijk als ik me zo is bedenk
<Oer> als dat niet is, dan werkt hij alleen lokaal zonder dns en natuurlijk ook gene updates... dacht ik
 * Oer moet nodig een pc vrijmaken om weer met server te prutsen
<BaseBoyNL> hahaha
<BaseBoyNL> vandaag wordt hem niet meer morgen weer nieuwe dag ;)
<Oer> Dinsdag?
<BaseBoyNL> hahaha nee maandag ;)
<BaseBoyNL> Damn krijg hem niet eens uit :P
<BaseBoyNL> shutdown -h kent die niet :S
<Oer> sudo shutdown -h now
<BaseBoyNL> oeps "now" vergeten
<BaseBoyNL> thnx voor de hulp !
<Oer> succes
<Dykam> bah, last van https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=727673
<Dykam> maar de bugfix is net pas gefixed in x11, duurt een eeuwigheid voordat het downstream is
<Dykam> "natural scrolling" werkt niet in gtk3 apps
<Dykam> that is, xmodmap
<Oer> ben je linkshandig?
<Dykam> Oer, ben niet de muisknoppen aan het remappen
<Dykam> maar two-finger scroll
<Oer> ow zo
<Dykam> of gewone scroll, iig omkeren
<Dykam> maar da's blijkbaar upstream net pas gefixed
<Oer> ja dat gesture gedoe, dat is ook een punt
<Dykam> voor de muis werd niet naar de mapping gekeken
<Dykam> de gesture werkt
<Dykam> de mapping van knoppen niet
<Oer> kee, ik snap hem
<Dykam> links/rechtklik omdraaien werkte ook niet
<Dykam> maar andere vraag, heb net de touchkeys gefixed, hoe zet ik de backlight uit
<Dykam> map em via compiz commands
<Dykam> vast via proc (en root :<)
<Oer> werkt dat niet via FN key?
<Dykam> het is een custom map key
<Dykam> op windows krijg je eerste keer een keuzelijstje
<Dykam> standaard was het mapped naar brightness down, maar daat heb ik echte knoppen voor
<Oer> hmm dit lijkt me intressant > acpi_backlight=vendor http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/brightness-controls-can-not-work-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts-on-acer-4741g
<Dykam> de controls werken wel
<Dykam> ;)
<Dykam> maar wil gewoon zeg maar uitzetten vanaf command line
<Dykam> dat werkte... brightness 0 maken
<Oer> installeer xbacklight > bijv. xbacklight -set 50 ( voor 50%
<Oer> backlight is toch wat anders dan brightness?
<Dykam>  echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Dykam> backlight uit
<Dykam> 1 is heel heel donker
<Dykam> ~4000 is mijn max
<Oer> ow nice
<Dykam> 4648
<Dykam> gek genoeg houden de brightness keys hun eigen bij
<Dykam> als ik die weer indruk baseert ie het op de vorige waarde
<Dykam> kan ik de setting toegankelijk maken zonder root?
<Oer> goeie vraag.
<Dykam> behalve een script maken die uitvoerbaar is als user
<Dykam> chmod werkt erop
<Dykam> de vraag is natuurlijk of het een update overleeft
<Dykam> err
<Dykam> reboot
<Dykam> effe testen :]
<Dykam> dat was de reboot
<Dykam> lekker rap :D
<Dykam> bah, overleeft een reboot niet
<Dykam> woa, straks blaas ik eht scherm nog op, hoorde een raar zacht gepiep bij een bepaalde instelling
<Dykam> wth
<Oer> :(
<Dykam> gelukkig standaardwaarde backupped
<Dykam> 798939880 voor bl_power
<Dykam> oid
<Dykam> wat blijkt nou, scherm gaat raar geluidje maken als de brightness laag staat
<Dykam> maar alleen met de oplader erin
<Dykam> wat
<Dykam> lijkt wel alsof het gebeurt bij laag stroomverbruik
<Dykam> Oer, xset s active -> activeert screensaver
<Dykam> veel makkelijker :P
<Dykam> ugh, het reactivate O_o
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-06
<ichat> gmogge
<perre`vl> g'moggût
<ynze> Lordievader: Op zoek  naar je!
<ynze> Lordievader: probeer en cd te lezen in de ubuntu notebook. Welk commando gebruik ik hiervoor?
<_WolfeZ_> Hey
<_WolfeZ_> hoi lucidfox
<StefandeVries> Hallo _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> hey StefandeVries
<_WolfeZ_> Nou mar hopen dat het goed gata
<perre`vl> g'middag
<Luckiboy> Hallo perre`vl.
<ynze> nog iemand wakker voor een Eee PC met ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> Wat is het probleem?
<ynze> StefandeVries: nog steeds hetzelfde...
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik weet niet meer wat dat was.
<ynze> zou die notebook met ubuntu installeren vanaf een adere notebook
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> nog een probleempje erbij...
<StefandeVries> Ah ja.
<OerHeks> .. vanaf een andere notebook? hoe had je dat gedacht dan?
<ynze> Het wachtwoord op de Eee norbook kwijt!
<ynze> lol
<ynze> nieuw install nodig dus!
<ynze> maar even gekeken op de CD die ik nog had...
<ynze> en ja ubuntu 11.10!
<ynze> installatie!
<ynze> Alleen heeft de Eee pc geen cdrom speler...
<ynze> probeer dus de cd in de gewone notebook te lezen...
<ynze> kent geen cdspeler,
<ynze> help?
<OerHeks> dat probleem heb je gister al opgelost, unetbootin ( ik zou de ubuntu usb-creator gebruiken, maar goed )
<Laurens1020> Goedendag
<Laurens1020> Ik heb een vraag en ik hoop dat iemand mij hier kan helpen
<StefandeVries> Laat eens horen.
<ynze> nou, de te downloaden software installeeerde niet op de gewone notebook maar wilde ook niet booten vanaf sticky op de ander pc.
<ynze> maw.
<ynze> zien dus.
<ynze> (no replies)
<lordievader> Hey ynze, hoe is het ermee? Je had mij nodig?
<ynze> ja. lordievader. Jij kan blijkbaar de gerichte vragen stellennn....=== ahemmmm
<lordievader> ynze: Wat is je probleem?
<ynze> ik heb 2 notebooks.
<ynze> 1 geinstleerd met ubuntu
<ynze> de ander installeerbaar met ubuntu.
<ynze> de ander ben ik het password van kwijt.
<ynze> bovendien is die schijfruimte onjuiste verdeeld.
<ynze> op een cd staat ubuntu 11.10
<lordievader> De een en de ander is niet handig om naar te verwijzen, je hebt 2 laptops, laptop1 en laptop2. Van welke ben je het wachtwoord kwijt?
<Laurens1020> Ik heb niet veel ervaring met servers, maar ik heb er een nodig voor een ios app waar gebruikers zich kunnen registreren. Ik heb Ubuntu server 12.04 geïnstalleerd op een laptop. De maker van de applicatie heeft nu de ssh en ftp toegang nodig tot de server. Maar laat ik maar even bij het begin beginnen, ik moet hier geloof ik pakketten voor installeren maar daar is uiteraard verbinding met het internet voor nodig en dat heeft
<ynze> alleen de eerste geinstalleerde notebook, heeft ubuntu maar kent geen cd...
<ynze> even lezen...
<lordievader> ynze: Laptop1 heeft dus Ubuntu draaien. Op laptop2 wil je Ubuntu installeren?
<ynze> lordievader: JA!
<ynze> lordievader: Maar daar dus het wachtwoord van kwijt.
<lordievader> ynze: Oke, Laptop1 laten we buiten beschouwing. Als ik nu naar een laptop verwijs bedoel ik de tweede laptop.
<ynze> ok
<lordievader> ynze: 1 probleem te gelijk...
<ynze> ok
<lordievader> ynze: Je wil hier Ubuntu op installeren, gaat er iets fout?
<ynze> lordievader: Het is een Eee PC, dus geen cdrom
<lordievader> ynze: Gebruik je een live-usb.
<ynze> je bedoelt een losse?
<ynze> live?
<lordievader> ynze: Is hetzelfde als een live-cd, maar dan op een usb-stick.
<lordievader> ynze: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<_WolfeZ_> ynze: hij bedoelt een usb met ubuntu erop!
<ynze> even kijken naar de link
<ynze> lordievader: de pagina op het internet heb ik. Mar downloaden van de linus?
<ynze> linux?
<ynze> Het downloaden van unetbootin-linux-583 is 4,2 Mb.
<_WolfeZ_> ynze: Wat wil je downloaden dan? ubuntu?
<lordievader> ynze: VM was gecrashed, wat was je laatste bericht?
<_WolfeZ_>  _WolfeZ_> ynze: hij bedoelt een usb met ubuntu erop!
<_WolfeZ_> 17:40 < ynze> even kijken naar de link
<_WolfeZ_> 17:40 -!- Laurens1020 [3ea3736d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.62.163.115.109] has
<_WolfeZ_>           quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<_WolfeZ_> 17:41 < ynze> lordievader: de pagina op het internet heb ik. Mar downloaden van
<_WolfeZ_>               de linus?
<_WolfeZ_> 17:41 -!- leoquant [~jrg@46.19.137.116] has joined #ubuntu-nl
<_WolfeZ_> 17:41 < ynze> linux?
<_WolfeZ_> 17:42 -!- leoquant is now known as Guest48839
<_WolfeZ_> 17:43 -!- leoquant_ [~jrg@46.19.137.116] has joined #ubuntu-nl
<_WolfeZ_> 17:43 -!- leoquant_ is now known as Guest37024
<_WolfeZ_> 17:43 -!- lordievader [~lordievad@524A7E1B.cm-4-3b.dynamic.ziggo.nl] has quit
<_WolfeZ_>           [Read error: Operation timed out]
<_WolfeZ_> 17:45 < ynze> Het downloaden van unetbootin-linux-583 is 4,2 Mb.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: zo iets?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dank, maar ik doelde niet echt op een kopie van de back-log... Flood de channel een beetje...
<_WolfeZ_> Het is ook nooit goed...
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Dat had ik je ook wel kunnen vertellen ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Maar ik zal het onthouden voor the next time
<StefandeVries> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordzett> lo menzen
<lordzett> iemand al de update geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Mickeytje> goedeavond
<lordievader> Hey Mickeytje
<Mickeytje> geen weer om binnen te zitten, heren.
<mlankhorst> zeker wel
<mlankhorst> «hierbij bewezen
<Mickeytje> bang om minder blank te worden zeker :)
<OerHeks> Liggen dan?
<mlankhorst> wat een aannames weer
<OerHeks> ... heren .. grinnik
 * mlankhorst heeft net 20 km gefietst in een rondje om zuidlaardermeer
<Mickeytje> dat heb ik al gedaan voor mij werk vannochtend
<Mickeytje> ik moet zo weer
<Mickeytje> gisteren 30 km gewandeld
<mlankhorst> postbode¿
<Mickeytje> thuiszorg
<Mickeytje> duursporter
<mlankhorst> ah
 * mlankhorst fietst en paardrijdt
<Mickeytje> 3x per p/w hardlopen
 * StefandeVries speelt piano en orgel.
<Mickeytje> 2x p/w van utrecht naar a'dam fietsen
<Mickeytje> en dan gemiddeld 30km per dag fietsen voor het werk
<Mickeytje> maar 50+ voor dubbele diensten, zoals nu
<mlankhorst> ah, ik heb ook niet meer last van die kilometers ondertussen
<Mickeytje> hoe bedoel je dat?
<mlankhorst> ik voel ze niet als ik net klaar ben met fietsen :)
<mlankhorst> 5 maanden terug ook niet, maar toen was ik pas weer begonnen met conditie op te bouwen. Ik heb niet echt goede conditie voor krachtsporten, maar mijn uithoudingsvermogen voor dingen die langer duren is juist wel weer goed
<Mickeytje> Vrijdagavond (10 mei) om 20:00 uur in jazzcafé de Spieghel* te
<Mickeytje> Groningen. Toegang is gratis en de bovenverdieping is geschikt om
<Mickeytje> met een groep bij elkaar te komen.
<Mickeytje> Release party Debian Wheezy
<mlankhorst> als ik er aan denk :p
<mlankhorst> komen er ook debian devs? ik heb nog een paar gpg signatures nodig
<Mickeytje> afaik wel
<Mickeytje> was laatst een keyparty @ Utrecht met veel pils en geeks
<mlankhorst> Anders poke me maar om 7 uur, moet tijd zat zijn om naar grun te fietsen. Ik weet alleen niet hoe lang ik blijf, ik wil voor middernacht weer naar huis rijden iig. :)
<Mickeytje> ik ben er niet
<Mickeytje> veelste ver in het Noorden
<mlankhorst> waar oon je dan¿
<Mickeytje> utreg
<mlankhorst> 2 uur reiden met de trein is te veel? :S
<mlankhorst> rijden*
 * Mickeytje heeft iets beters te doen
<mlankhorst> en eerste trein gaat om 6:50, gewoon nachtje doorhalen >:D
<wolfez> Hoi
<Mickeytje> zeg eens wat leuks, ik heb nog niet gelachen vandaag wolfez
<wolfez> Mickeytje: Windows is toppie! :P
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-07
<Damion> Goedenmorgen allen
<mcvries> >Goedemorgen!
<xatr0z_> moi
<Damion> Ik zit op het moment met een klein probleempje met marktplaats.nl
<Damion> als ik namelijk foto's wil uploaden, opent het upload venster in de achtergrond en gaat hij naar recente locaties
<mcvries> en dat kun je niet aanpassen?
<mcvries> je mist het venster aan de linkerkant?
<Damion> nee, en de witte vlakken waar je op moet klikken om up te loaden zijn zwart wit, ramdom, en soms zie je nog wat ramdom tekst erdoor. Ook als het uploadvenster openstaat wordt de pagina erachter 'stilgezet' want chromium zegt dan dat de pagina niet meer reageerd..
<mcvries> en als test in een andere browser?
<mcvries> (ik marktplaats nooit dus heb geenvergelijk)
<Devaronian> Goede morgen, heeft er iemand hier verstand van nfs? (en dan versie 4) Ik krijgt access denied meldingen de helft van de tijd :/
<Devaronian> Het lijkt erop dat het nu werkt
<wolfje> Hoi
<Devaronian> Goede middag :)
<wolfje> Devaronian: Hoi
<wolfje> ps ik ben _WolfeZ_
<wolfje> maar ben op school kan niet inloggen dan ziet iedereen me ww
<Devaronian> Ja, ik heb de nick change gezien :)
<Devaronian> Zit jij op school met beamer of zo dat iedereen je ww kan zien?
<wolfje>  Devaronian Nee we hebben engels in mediatheek dus er zitten mensjes naast me :(
<Devaronian> ah op die fiets :)
<wolfje> die fiets?
<Devaronian> je bent niet bekend met dat gezegde?
<wolfje> Devaronian: Nope
<wolfje> reageer soms laat docent loopt rond :-(
<Devaronian> geen probleem, ben toch mijn SSL aan het uitzoeken :P
<Devaronian> (ik moet altijd veel te veel lezen)
<Devaronian> op die fiets = op die manier
<wolfje> Devaronian: Oh zo
<Devaronian> yep :)
<wolfje> hoi ichat
<wolfje> Devaronian: Oke
<Devaronian> bleh, dns servers en 24 uur wachttijd :/
<wolfje> Devaronian:  bleh engels en hoofdpijn, en straks weer ak topo leren! :*
<Devaronian> engels is vaak een klote vak
<wolfje> Echt wel heb haat aa die grammatica
<wolfje> Kan dat echt nie dus dan maar hier
<wolfje> klooien]
<wolfje> Devaronian: Zit je nog op school?
<geurt> engels: gewoon veel engelstalige tv kijken, engelstalige radio luisteren, engelstalige dingen lezen
<Devaronian> geurt, inderdaad. dan haal je onvoldoendes tot je eindexamens, die haal je met een 8 :P
<Devaronian> wolfje, nee al geruime tijd niet meer (tenmist als school=middelbare)
<wolfje> geurt: Ja, lees engels genoeg over programmeren enzo!
<wolfje> Maar ben slecht in grammar
<wolfje> Devaronian: Oke
<geurt> of gewoon naar engeland verhuizen
<geurt> \o/
<geurt> ook goed voor je engels
<wolfje> geurt:  Graag hebben ze lekkere thee!
<ichat> is maar de vraag of je daar wilt wonen ;)
<ichat> die mensen hebben een iets andere insteek
<wolfje> ichat:  Idk
<geurt> och ik ken iemand die daar een baan aangeboden heeft gekregen
<geurt> best leuk
<geurt> en je bent super snel weer in nederland als je wil
<wolfje> ichat: Klopt, woon liever in gibraltar! Lekker goedkoop, behalve huizen een flatje voor halfe miljoen 3 slaapkamers
<geurt> ik heb ook vrienden in zweden wonen
<geurt> ben je ook zo
<wolfje> lol
<geurt> en als je een beetje oplet is vliegen ook niet heel duur
<Devaronian> yep binnen europe is het allemaal niet zo ver :)
<ichat> geurt:  - ik heb er een paar jaar gewoont en het hele concept van rangen en standan is daar voor onze maatschaven bizar.   ik zal de fout iemands titel te vergeten ook nooit meer maken  en bepaalde nerdelandse grappigheden  hoef je ook niet te proberen
<ichat> zoals ´heej vriend´
<geurt> ja nederlanders hebben een bepaalde lompheid
<geurt> die niet overal gewaardeerd wordt.
<Devaronian> in zweden ja?
<geurt> Devaronian: wat bedoel je
<Devaronian> sorry was gericht aan ichat (als in hebben ze in zweden zo'n strict concept van rangen en standen?)
<geurt> het is in heel veel landen niet zo vrij als in nederland
<geurt> qua werk en rangen/standen
<geurt> en nederlandse humor is ook wat aan de lompe kant
<geurt> voor veel buitenlanders
<Devaronian> Dat klopt ja :)
<Devaronian> Heeft iemand toevallig verstand van apache?
<Gorash_> hi deva
<Gorash_> wat moet je weten?
 * Gorash_ slaps Devaronian
<Devaronian> De error pagina van apache wordt heel vaag weergegeven door firefox. (Als in bron code ipv een opmaak) Enig idee hoe dat komt?
<Devaronian> de 404 pagina's enzo bedoel ik dan ;)
<ichat> de bron in plaats van de opmaak?
<ichat> Devaronian:  - ik gok dat dit door mime-types komt
<Devaronian> yep ik krijg shit als <title>400 bad request </title> in plaats van een fatsoenlijke pagina
<ichat> dan moet je zeker naar de mime-types gaan kijken
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi ben er weer
<Devaronian> hmm, maar dit gedeelte van apache is nog van de installatie (ik heb daar niets aan veranderd)
<ichat> vraag me niet hoe het exact allemaal werkt -  svp want zo ǵeaky´ ben ik helaas niet
<Devaronian> Hey _WolfeZ_
<Devaronian> Gorash_, enig idee?
<_WolfeZ_> hey Devaronian
<Gorash_> Hmm geen bekend probleem voor me helaas
<_WolfeZ_> Devaronian: Wat is er?
<Gorash_> try google, kun je vast zelf :p
<Mickeytje> ah
<Mickeytje> Devaronian:
<Mickeytje> php code?
<Devaronian> Mickeytje, nee het is een simple error pagina van Apache
<Devaronian> _WolfeZ_, mijn firefox geeft error pagina (404 enzo) weer in bron code inplaats van als website :/
<Mickeytje> lol
<Devaronian> Wat ik raar vind is dat het niet "out-of-the-box" werkt
<Mickeytje> wat the hell heb je gedaan
<Mickeytje> Dat doet het wel
<Mickeytje> Waarom willen mensen altijd gelijk servers draaien als ze nauwelijks verstand van dat soort dingen hebben.
<Devaronian> Omdat het de enige manier is om het te leren
<mlankhorst> brrr wat is het warm vandaag
<Devaronian> en het werkt wel Mickeytje, alleen het kan aan mijn browser en/of server liggen ;)
<Mickeytje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641451/
<StefandeVries> Mickeytje: dat denk ik wel eens van muzikanten. ;)
<Mickeytje> iets met sites-enabled
<Mickeytje> sterkte, als je dit volgt staat heel je root open
<Devaronian> ja Mickeytje, zo gek ben ik nu ook weer niet ;)
<Mickeytje> en doe een reload elke keer als je klaar bent met iets tweaken in dat script
<Mickeytje> /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<ichat> Devaronian:  - al vraag ik me toch af waarom je niet iets neemt dat meer managed services aanbied,
<ichat> zoals amahi.org  oid (schijnt tegenwordig ook onder ubuntu te werken heb ik gehoord?)
<Devaronian> hoe bedoel je managed?
<Mickeytje> dat je kant en klare meuk krijgt, waarvan je niets leert?
<_WolfeZ_> Oh moet over tien minutjes al weer gaan leren :(
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Dab leer je het nooit :P
<ichat> Mickeytje:  - dat leer je gemiddeld genomen ook niet als je   met de meest voorkomende  howtoś  aan de slag gaat,
<Mickeytje> Je leert door veel te doen en te lezen.
<Devaronian> ichat, dat is inderdaad wel jammer. Maar bij apache heb je nog genoeg achtergrond info die makkelijk te vinden is
<Mickeytje> Ik heb nooit een cursus gehad dan af en toe goed opletten
<ichat> je leert door zaken op te lossen als ze ineens onveilig bleken of als er een update is die de zooi liet crashen ;)
<Mickeytje> door veel te lezen en de juiste vragen te stellen.
<Mickeytje> en wat meer te RTFM'en
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Door alleen lezen en vragen leer je ook bijna niks
<ichat> die vragen ga je vaak pas stellen als je buiten je eigen ´denk gebied´  terecht bent gekomen
<Mickeytje> Jij bent nu typisch zo geval die wat basale kennis zou moeten op doen.
<Devaronian> doel je nu op mij of iemand anders Mickeytje ?
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_:
<Mickeytje> ^-- hij
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  Wat voor kennis zou ik moeten op doen dan?
<_WolfeZ_> Wacht ik weet het
<Mickeytje> zo'n boek: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596005283.do
<_WolfeZ_> mijn topo voor het proefwerk van morgen :-)
<Devaronian> BTW, het is schijnbaar een FF issue, hij draait in andere browsers wel goed :P
<StefandeVries> Mickeytje: maar dat kost geld! :O
<Mickeytje> ...
<Mickeytje> Pirate kuch ....kuch...kuch...bay
<perre`vl> g'middag
<Devaronian> goede middag :)
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Wie gebruikt er nog piratebay?
<Devaronian> ik
<_WolfeZ_> je kan e ralleen komen via proxyzowat
<Mickeytje> verklaren is straf vragen
<ichat> StefandeVries:  - als het tijd opleverd wanneer je in de problemen geraakt -  heb je die kosten er zo weer uit ... tijd is immers ook geld, zelfs als het je hobby is...
<Mickeytje> Niemand dus.
<StefandeVries> ichat: ja ik was behoorlijk sarcastisch.
<perre`vl> 'k ben al lang van torrentz af
<perre`vl> open dir en open ftp ;)
<ichat> StefandeVries:  sorry -
<_WolfeZ_> Ik gebruik gewoon spotnet
<Mickeytje> wolfez@5ED4988B.cm-7-5c.dynamic.ziggo.nl
<Mickeytje> zo ff naar kuik mailen
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<perre`vl> ik google er wel op los :)
<perre`vl> 'k vind zo alles wat ik vind
<_WolfeZ_> kuik?
<Mickeytje> Tim kuik
<Mickeytje> Stichting Brein
<ichat> ik download ook genoeg,  maar ik heb olangs nog een kleine  10 boeken gekocht nadat ik ze al gelezen had,  omdat ik vind dat  goede arbeid best geld op mag leveren, en omdat mijn boekenkast anders te leeg blijft
<Mickeytje> En je hoofd vol?
<perre`vl> try before i buy
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Kan ik ook doen geloof dat jij piratebay gebruikt of niet?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Je mag doen hoor! +
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ik word er niet anders op!
<Mickeytje> Het is dom om dat soort dingen te verklaren.
<Mickeytje> That's all.
<Mickeytje> Zeker op een publiek irc channel
<perre`vl> waarom worden torrents eigenlijk altijd geassocieerd met illegale downloads ?
<_WolfeZ_> Intreseert mij niet zo veel
<StefandeVries> perre`vl: dat vraag ik me ook af.
<perre`vl> er staan genoeg legale torrents online ook
<_WolfeZ_> perre`vl:  illegaal legaal intreseert me niet als het moar gratis is!
<perre`vl> lol
<Mickeytje> pfff
<Mickeytje> het gekke uurtje
<Mickeytje> Mijn huiskat heeft ook zo'n dol uurtje.
<mlankhorst> lekker in de modder rolllen buiten
<ichat> - wow - onweer
<perre`vl> wij straks onweer
<perre`vl> lekker 24 graden gehad vandaag
<perre`vl> zon achter de wolken
<mlankhorst> http://buienradar.nl/bliksem-1-uur idd
<perre`vl> ideaal om foto's te maken in de natuur zonder teveel troep te moeten gebruiken
<mlankhorst> ik weet waar je huis woont ;D
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: een goede insteek!
<Mickeytje> Ja en ik ben ook naar het toilet geweest vandaag
<Mickeytje> On topic
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: ja toch, ben skir je weet zelf
<Mickeytje> Zijn dit de sluitingstijden van de MLK en zijn de scholieren heengestuurd?
 * OerHeks stemt voor meer ophok-uren
<ichat> hahahah - OerHeks - lol
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Is goed hoor, als wij uitval hebben zeggen ze gewoon dat we les hadden terwjl we fil kijken of so
<Mickeytje> Het zou geen kwaad kunnen als je wat vaker oplet.
<Devaronian> op middelbare school? ligt eraan welke vakken
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Waarom zou ik?
<Devaronian> en waar je goed in bent
<_WolfeZ_> Devaronian: Niet in school
<Devaronian> oh, ik ben de draad kwijt dan :/
<Mickeytje> Sommige mensen excelleren om het alg. niveau enorm drastisch naar beneden te trekken.
<ichat> naar ik begrepen heb  gaat het wbt onderwijs  nou niet bepaald goed de laatste jaren,   als je ziet dat ze op het beroepsonderwijs weer hoofdrekenen en nederlands krijgen omdat met het op de mavo  (of wat dat tegenwordig voor doorgaat) niet in staat bleek ze voldoende te leren
<Mickeytje> Het bewijs ^--
<mlankhorst> het gaat niet om tellen, het gaat om het warme gevoel dat je er bij krijgt
<mlankhorst> :>
<_WolfeZ_> sorry ik ben niet zo slim
<_WolfeZ_> http://imgur.com/dVYZ5ww
<Devaronian> ichat, true
<StefandeVries> Nederlands een zeven?  Dat moet een fout zijn.
<Mickeytje> Tja, over het alg. kan je makkelijk scoren op de MLK.
<_WolfeZ_> mlk?
<mlankhorst> zeker, de helft haalt meer dan het mediaan op de MLK
<mlankhorst> :>
<Devaronian> en dat is havo vwo mavo?
<_WolfeZ_> wat is mlk?
<_WolfeZ_> Devaronian: Mavo
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<Mickeytje> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLK-onderwijs
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Dat doe ik niet hoor?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik zit gewoon op doodnormale middelbare school
<Devaronian> I see
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Heb wel op speciaal onderwijs gezeten maar niet vanwege leerproblemen! Alleen wegens gedrag
<Mickeytje> ichat: http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/it/epics.php
<StefandeVries> Waarom verrast dat me niet?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  Mocht je mij zomaar op het internet zetten?
<ichat> Mickeytje:  -  ik voel me vereerd ;)
<OerHeks> de log van dit kanaal staat al op internet, hou je aan het topic.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Okeuj
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: ik heb het aangepast naar wolf
<Mickeytje> maar ja, dit kanaal staat met zijn kontje open op internet
 * _WolfeZ_ is weg, moet nog 87 landen(plaats, naam, continent, geloof) uit men hoofd leren voor morgen en ken er pas 10 ofsow
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Een ding: die van 1 juli 2012 is echt echt heel erg dom!!
<Mickeytje> Wat wil je dat ik zeg?
<Mickeytje> Je past er goed tussen.
<StefandeVries> De ironie.
<OerHeks> "geloof" uit je hoofd leren ?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Denk niet dat ik n kabeltje vergeet!
<Mickeytje> wel daar 'boven'.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Ja, het geloof waar het grootste deel van de bevolking in gelooft
<Devaronian> Hmm, bepaald de regering niet wat het landelijk geloof is? of hoe je zoiets raars ook noemt
<_WolfeZ_> Devaronian: Soms.
<OerHeks> Hier is dat Sinterklaas, of niet?
<Mickeytje> Nee, hier het koningshuis
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: lol
<Devaronian> Dat vind ik dan nog wel de beste optie "We geloven in een daadwerkelijk bestaand persoon"  :P
<_WolfeZ_> Verveel me
<StefandeVries> Aardrijkskunde dan maar.
<_WolfeZ_> is saai
<Mickeytje> Anders moet je later stoeptegels leggen.
<ichat> hahaha
<Mickeytje> Ichat, moet ik je naam aanpassen
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_ had gelijk.
<Mickeytje> ?
<ichat> Mickeytje:  nope
<Mickeytje> K.
<ichat> het was wel een grappige,   als je door te snel typen zulke fouten met,   met in plaats van men    .... ik moet eigenlijk eens leren rustiger te typen zodat ik zulke foutjes er beter uit kan houden,
<Mickeytje> Ik herken dat.
<StefandeVries> Ik typ gewoon altijd goed.  Veel makkelijker.
<Mickeytje> Hoe noemt CooleP jou met zo'n opmerking?
<StefandeVries> Feitenbenoemer?
<ichat> StefandeVries:   ik kan helemaal niet (snel genoeg) teruglezen wat ik typ ... dus wat langere zinnen  zou ik zowiso moeten voorkomen
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Het maakte me niet zo veel uit, is alleen niet handig om zomaar namen te gebruiken!
<Devaronian> Je kunt toch delen teruglezen terwijl je typt? Of type je zo snel dat je niet eens nadenkt over wat je precies typt?
<Mickeytje> Wat OerHeks zei...Het staat al open, maar als nog heb je gelijk in dit geval.
<ichat> Devaronian:  - of je kunt zo slecht lezen dat  jouw stelling niet meer teld,   voor het geen jullie typen gebruik ik bijna altijd  txt2speach,  maar als ik mijn eigen regels daar ook door laat lezen,  gaat  mijn pc bijna standaard over zń nek
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Klopt het staat open maar dat is een van de voorwaarden. Ik wist al langer dat ik er op stond, vind het niet zo erg. Maar er hoeft maar een mogooltje te zijn die het niet pikt en gelijk dom doet met inbruik op zn naam ofsow :P
<Mickeytje> Ik denk dat ik iets meer ervaring heb mbt. intellectuele eigendommen en conflicten daarmee.
<Mickeytje> *kuch* Axium *kuch*
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: axium?
<ichat> ach kom namen noemen vind ik dan wel wat ver gaan ;)
<Mickeytje> Google eens voor een verandering
<Mickeytje> Nee, dit keer zit ik fout
<Mickeytje> het is Auxen
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_ googlet zich rot en vindt niks.
<Mickeytje> http://www.auxen.eu/
<StefandeVries> Aha...
<_WolfeZ_> Wat is er met hun dan?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: ben je stout geweest/
<Mickeytje> Ik heb er ervaring mee.
<Mickeytje> Meer zeg ik niet in zo'n openbaar kanaal
<ichat> sorry - moest even wat oogdruppels scoren  iets gemist ;)
<Mickeytje> Ja, ik heb ik ook Duratears nodig met dit kanaal, zo droog is het.
<Mickeytje> Of beter Vidisc
<ichat> hahaha
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Heb je iets ergs gedaan dan? :P
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: ik reageer ook niet in privmsgs
<_WolfeZ_> :-(
<ichat> Mickeytje:  - wel saai eigenlijk ;)
<ichat> je hebt toch geen nda getekend he?
<Mickeytje> Nogmaals ik ben mij te bewust van de log van dit kanaal
<Mickeytje> de logging/logs enz
<_WolfeZ_> ook van prive kanalen?
<ichat> _WolfeZ_:  - nope  prive kunnen ze niet loggen
<_WolfeZ_> nou dan
<StefandeVries>  Wel de personen zelf.
<Mickeytje> Sorry, maar er staat meer op spel dan de bevrediging van de nieuwschierigheid van een jongeman.
<Mickeytje> Nee, er is geen NSA
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Mag je niet eens zeggen wat er gebeurt is?
<Mickeytje> Ik mag het wel, ik wil het niet, omdat ik dan bepaalde dingen kenbaar maak, die ik liever niet publiek wil.
<_WolfeZ_> oke een vraag heb jij iets gedana of is jou iets overkomen?
<Mickeytje> Ik heb genoeg verhoren mee gemaakt om te weten hoe dit werkt.
<Mickeytje> No comment.
<ichat> _WolfeZ_:  dat is bijna het zelfde als de vraag -  of hij toevallig een of ander bedrijf heeft gehackt
<ichat> die zou ik ook nooit hebben beantwoord
<Devaronian> Die moet je sowieso nooit beantwoorden. Geruchten machines maken daar veel te graag gebruik van
<ichat> Devaronian:  exact
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Als je genoeg verhoren mee hebt gemaakt kan ik er dus van uitgaan dat je iets hebt gedaan :-)
<_WolfeZ_> Devaronian: Klopt ik zou het zelf eigelijk ook niet beantwoorden :P
<StefandeVries> Dat is een ontzettend domme aanname.
<_WolfeZ_> maar laten we ontopic bljfen!
<_WolfeZ_> want we dwalen nu erg ver af!
<StefandeVries> "Blijven" impliceert dat we oontopic waren.
<_WolfeZ_> we waren het eerst wel nu niet meer
<Devaronian> wat is het topic dan?
<_WolfeZ_> Ubuntu vragen.
<_WolfeZ_> laten we met zn allen naar offtopic gaan :P
<ichat> StefandeVries:   mee eens - ik heb ook wel eens iets ontdekt en  ik heb zelfs ooit  een keer een drijging ontvangen dat ik een nda  zou moeten tekenen  voor mij direct  een teken dat ik ze een tegen eis stelde  waarin ik 100.000 euro eiste in een pot voor alle gedupeerden,   toen ze eenmaal wisten dat het menens werd  kreeg ik ineens een veel netere behandeling...
<_WolfeZ_> wat is een nda?
<Mickeytje> non disclosure agreement
<_WolfeZ_> Dus dat je niks mag zeggen?
<ichat> exact
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, ik denk dat je dan aardig verkeerd bezig bent als je dat krijgt!
<Mickeytje> ROFLMAO
<ichat> _WolfeZ_:  neej,   ik kwam erachter dat een hobby hackertje toegang had tot een database met patienten gegevens,
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Jij dus?
<ichat> neej
<ichat> ik hack niet
<StefandeVries> Een verdachte is volgens Wolfe per definitie schuldig.
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Nee logisch dat zou ik ook zeggen, is ook zo, hoe kom je daar achter?
<Mickeytje> Trias politica
<Mickeytje> enz...
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<Mickeytje> Wel eens van gehoord _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> nee
<ichat> door een fout in een netwerk component kreeg ik logs te zien die ik niet had mogen zien,
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Heb je geld gevraagd?
<Mickeytje> en nu zit je ondanks een NSA hier dat te vertellen.
<Mickeytje> /nsa/nda
<ichat> wolfes  nee ik heb geen geld gevraagt,  ik heb ze gewoon netjes op de hoogte gesteld
<ichat> en ik heb die geheimhouding geweigerd
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: wat is nsa
<Devaronian> Mickeytje, volgens mij heeft ichat die niet getekend ;)
<Devaronian> _WolfeZ_, een typo ;)
<_WolfeZ_> typo
<Mickeytje> nsa = nationale socialistische autonomen
<Mickeytje> een dikke typo ja
<Devaronian> LoL, en het is maar een halve centimeter
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<ichat> ik weiger ik standaard,  ik vind dat het aan mij is om te bepalen  hoeveel ik jullie of wie dan ook ga vertellen ik ben me exact bewust van het feit dat ze het inmiddels hebben opgelost en dat clienten allemaal netjes een brief hebben gehad met  het exacte verhaal zoals ik geeist heb
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Maar wanneer krijg je zou iets dan?
<Mickeytje> Wolfez
<Mickeytje> google eens voor de verandering
<ichat> en daarmee is het voor mij af,  en ga ik ze dus niet zwartmaken of vertellen over wie het gaat of wat voor informatie het gaat waardoor je alsnog zou kunnen raden over wie het gaat
<_WolfeZ_> ik google wel
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: wou ik net zeggen\
<Mickeytje> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geheimhoudingsverklaring
<Mickeytje> that was so hard
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Maar dat hoef je niet te tekenen?
<Mickeytje> Denk eens na.
<_WolfeZ_> Ja als ik iets hack en ik zie informatie, dan lijkt me dat ik moet tekenen, maar ik heb recht op te zeggen wat "ik" wil?
<ichat> moet dit eigenlijk niet naar oftopic?
<Mickeytje> Ik ga ff 1 uur niet meer op jou in.
<Mickeytje> ichat: vraag hun maar of ik daar welkom ben
<Mickeytje> vooral Foad.
<_WolfeZ_> doe ik wel
<ichat> Mickeytje:  - in dat soort dingen ga ik me niet mengen :P
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Ik wel
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Ik vind Mickeytje ook niet bepaald de duidelijkste/aardigste persoon, daarom kan je nog wel normaal met elkaar omgaan?
<Mickeytje> Bedankt.
<ichat> maar om eerlijk te zijn was het voor mij wel een klap in mń bek,  super je best doen om alles op de nette manier af te handelen en dan een bedrijging als dat met een nda...
<Mickeytje> Tja, zo zijn ze
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Je had ze terug kunnen pakken!
<Mickeytje> alles onder de pet houden.
<Mickeytje> Je kon een tweakers artikel kunnen schrijven :P
<_WolfeZ_> wikileaks
<Mickeytje> Doen alleen dingen in het engels
<Mickeytje> Moet politiek zijn.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Oke oke
<ichat> dat had gekund maar ik heb gedaan wat ik het beste vond  voor de uiteindelijke slachtoffers.   ik heb   ze gedwongen het hele verhaal aan de slachtoffers uit te leggen, wat er is gebeurd welke informatie er mogelijk in gevaar is geweest ect als onderdeel van de schikking
<_WolfeZ_> ehh wikileaks artikel in het nederlands: Wij verklaren dat de regeringen van tegenwoordig vol zitten met ezels :P
<Mickeytje> Je beledigd nu Wikileaks
<ichat> maar ik hoop zoiets niet meer mee te maken
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: en?
<_WolfeZ_> Wtf foad doet echt dom
<Mickeytje> Ja?
<_WolfeZ_> ja
<Mickeytje> Hoe bedoel je?
<_WolfeZ_> hij zo
<_WolfeZ_> wacht ik doe ff paste bin
<StefandeVries> FOAD zit ook hier, ook.
<OerHeks> doe maar niet _WolfeZ_
<Mickeytje> Doe maar wel
<Mickeytje> wtf is dat voor sneaky geode
<Mickeytje> gedoe.
<Mickeytje> Niets vertellen, verbannen
<Mickeytje> doe maar wel
<Mickeytje> Of moet er een ubuntu-offtopic leaks website komen
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641681/
<Mickeytje> Bedankt
<_WolfeZ_> het is niet heel erg maar alsnog
<_WolfeZ_> slaat nergens op vind ik!
<Mickeytje> Tja, mij is nooit wat verteld
<Mickeytje> Ik lag er ineens uit
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Wat deed je dan?
<Mickeytje> Geen uitleg... op de dag dat Foad de grote leider werd
<Mickeytje> Boterde tussen mij en foad niet
<Mickeytje> op een dag kreeg hij operator status en toen lag ik eruit
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: dit is de eerste keer dat ik een vorm van een motivatie hoor
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Hoe bedoel je?
<Mickeytje> De motivatie waarom ik een ban heb gekregen.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<Mickeytje> Maar voor de rest: ach.
<StefandeVries> Het is maar een onbenullig IRC-kanaal.
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641694/
<ichat> Mickeytje:  - je kunrt naar  #freenode gaan om hun te laten bemiddelen
<Mickeytje> Als ik wil gaan opschalen, dan zou ik dat kunnen
<Mickeytje> Maar waarom?
<_WolfeZ_> of we maken # ubuntu-nl-offtopic-zonder-FOAD
<Mickeytje> Het internet is groot.
<Devaronian> en dat is een understatement
<ichat> omdat ALS het waar is wat jij zegt,  het niet erg netjes was om je te kicken,  - en als het niet waar is,  nu dan hoor je het van een ander en leer je er wellicht iets van
<ichat> bovendien houd de discussie hier dan op en wordt het weer wat gezelliger
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Oke papa
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<ichat> hi lordievader
<_WolfeZ_> hey lordievader
<Mickeytje> pss ichat
<_WolfeZ_> Maar ik ga nu echt leren!!!!!!!!
<Mickeytje> mensen /situaties niet teveel aandacht geven die het niet verdienen
<Mickeytje> maar ja, dat zorgt wel voor complicaties
<StefandeVries> Mickeytje: daar ben je goed in ja.  :')
<lordievader> Hoe gaat het met jullie?
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries: ik heb de tijd.
<Mickeytje> Ik ben nog erg jong.
<StefandeVries> ichat: gelieve uit mijn pm te blijven.  En vertel me al helemaal niet wat ik volgens jou wel of niet zou moeten doen.
<Mickeytje> mensen over het algemeen wordt zomaar pm als brutaal ervaren.
<Devaronian> *moeten* is inderdaad een van de slechtste woorden in onze taal
<ichat> StefandeVries:  - wat jij wilt,   -  ik heb je niet gezegt wat je moet  ik heb dat woordt niet in de mond genomen,  ik heb alleen geprobeerd het hier gezellig te houden,  als je dat niet kunt waarderen prima maar ga je niet op mij afreageren, dat is onbeschoft en niemand is daar bij gebaad
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij was jij degene die ongevraagd mijn query indook en me ongevraagd advies gaf.
<StefandeVries> Vanaf nu weet je dat ik daar niet van gediend ben.
<ichat> goede de volgende keer zal ik je in het openbaar voor lul zetten nadat je dat zelf al hebt gedaan  mij om het even
<StefandeVries> Doe je best.
<lordievader> Mensen, mensen. Rustig bedaar. Drink een kopje koffie/thee.
<Jules__> Goedemiddag,
<lordievader> Hey Jules__
<StefandeVries> Hallo Jules__.
<Jules__> Ik zit met een hardware probleem,
<Jules__> Heb het al een tijdje terug geprobeerd, maar te vergeefs.
<Jules__> Ik heb  een Compaq ML330 G2
<Jules__> Die niet wil opstarten.
<Jules__> De koeling blijft maar hard blazen.
<lordievader> Jules__: Krijg je het BIOS scherm te zien?
<Jules__> Nee, daar kan ik niet in.
<Jules__> Ik krijg geen scherm.
<OerHeks> PIII ?
<lordievader> Jules__: Klinkt als een moederbord/video-kaart die faalt.
<Jules__> Het moederbord lijkt me niet.
<ichat> Jules__:  geeft het ding  post-signalen
<Jules__> post-signalen zijn piepjes?
<ichat> jep
<Jules__> Niet als ik hem normaal opstart.
<Jules__> Maar als ik bijvoorbeeld het RAM geheugen eruit haal wel.
<OerHeks> Probeer je de server of de desktop iso ?
<Jules__> Geen ISO op het moment, want ik kan nergens vanaf opstarten,
<Devaronian> Al een andere videokaart geprobeerd?
<Devaronian> mocht je die toevallig hebben rondslingeren
<OerHeks> ... zonder ram wel, nou dan lijkt me het logisch.
<Jules__> Oerheks, wat is er logisch dan?
<ichat> dingen om te proberen idd, 1 andere vga kaart,  2 bios-reset
<OerHeks> ram kapot ofzo ?
<Jules__> Lijkt mij niet,
<Devaronian> Dan zou hij toch ook moeten piepen met de RAM modules erin?
<Jules__> Inderdaad.
<Devaronian> maar wat ichat zegt ;)
<OerHeks> Niet altijd, als de ram de bios routine blokkeert, dan piept er niks.
<Jules__> Er zitten twee RAM modules in,
<ichat> OerHeks:  - die kans is er maar is kleiner dan een kappotte  videokaart
<Jules__> Allebei afzonderlijk geprobeerd.
<Jules__> Maar normaal bleef hij ook niet zo hard blazen.
<ichat> Jules__:  zit er een  seriele poort op?
<Jules__> ja, die zit erop.
<ichat> als je even googled kun je kijken of het ding via een serial console te benaderen is
<maikelmob> Zo
<Jules__> Wat is een serial console precies?
<Jules__> En dan heb ik toch ook zo'n kabel nodig?
<maikelmob> Een museumstuk
<maikelmob> je kan wel remote control doen met dat in datacentres
<Devaronian> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/ <- voor als je interesse hebt :)
<Jules__> Maikelmob, dat is niet van toepassing voor mijn probleem.
<maikelmob> Wat dan wel?
<Jules__> Dat is de vraag haha,
<maikelmob> .....
<Jules__> Maar in deze server zit het heel raar.
<Jules__> er zit onder een soort videokaart.
<Jules__> En die is tevens aangesloten op de hardeschijf.
<Jules__> Het zogenaamde Server Feature Board
<ichat> ik zou mijn keuze wel weten denk ik
<maikelmob> Bling bling
<maikelmob> ik ken dat helaas niet
<ichat> maikelmob:  - ik wel  en ik zou mijn tijd liever anders besteden dan dat nog aan de praat te krijgen,
<ichat> als elk uur  5 euro kost heb je voor de helft een nieuwe setup
<ichat> die even snel is
<Jules__> Ik wil dat ding gewoon nog een keer aan de praat krijgen,
<maikelmob> Wat doet het dan?
<Jules__> Ben ik ook benieuwd naar.
<ichat> de meesten van die dingen werken met een soort  instek (riser) kaarten waar vervolgens vanalles op zit van  lvds of voorgangers daarop, tot  scsi  en tal van andere zaken sommige waarvan  de meesten mensen ze al vergeten zijn ;)   het is vaak super cool om het nog werkend te houden als je tijd te veel hebt
<OerHeks> Server Feature Board =  server's video, integrated NIC, and integrated Wide Ultra3 SCSI controller
<ichat> Jules__:  - zoals zei - meeste kans (gok ik) heb je als het ding via een serial concole aan de praat te krijgen is... omdat je dan de grafische chip kunt omzeilen
<ichat> OerHeks:   ik zou moeten lezen maar er staat me iets bij dat de feitelijke chip  niet op dat dochterbordje zit en dan zou alleen het kaartje vervangen mogelijk niet helpen,  al is het natuurlijk altijd te proberen.  - maar dat zou je uit het bios moeten kunnen halen als je daar in kunt komen
<OerHeks> Heeft dat ding wel gelopen?
<Jules__> Ja hij heeft gelopen,
<Jules__> Maar ik kan niet in de bios. dat is het probleem.
<Jules__> Kan het niet zoiets zijn als de batterij leeg van dat server feature board?
<Jules__> Of van het moederboard?
<ichat> Jules__:  heb je al eens een bios reset geprobeerd
<Jules__> Het reset knopje indrukken?
<OerHeks> Zul je even op moeten zoeken, hoe je de bios reset, met een jumper op het moederbord waarschijnlijk.
<Jules__> Ik haal de batterij voor tien minuten uit.
<Jules__> Dat zou ook moeten werken.
<Mickeytje> idd
<Jules__> Nu piept hij 1x lang in het begin.
<Jules__> Maar ik kan nergen een lange piep terugvingen in de Troubleshooting Guide
<OerHeks> 1 long neverending beep - Memory error. Bad RAM. Replace and test
<Jules__> hij stopt op begeven moment wel
<Jules__> Alle lampjes boven de RAM sleuven branden ook.
<Mickeytje> en dan zegt ie 'boem?'
<Jules__> Heb even ergens anders hetzelfde type RAM gefixt.
<Jules__> En wat denkje,
<Jules__> het werkt :)
<Mickeytje> rocket science!
<Mickeytje> Ik ken het hoor
<Mickeytje> I hate that shit
<Vraaghetmaar_> heuujj
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar_, tijd niet gesproken.
<Vraaghetmaar_> hahaha klopt
<Vraaghetmaar_> hoe is het ermee?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou?
<Vraaghetmaar_> ja goedd
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik ga er weer is vandoor
<Vraaghetmaar_> groetjes!
<OerHeks> Ah, beroemde digiplace :-D
<Digiplace> lol
<OerHeks> voor de onwetenden > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/add-google-keep-to-unity
<Digiplace> my moment of fame. Oh..en de recensie op Distrowatch een paar dagen eerder. Ook leuk
<OerHeks> Distrowatch is handig voor distro info, download getallen zegt niks van ze.
<Digiplace> Nee, zeker niet, maar een geweldige bron van info over veel distro's, en handig met het bundelen van recensies. Ik kijk er vaak moet ik zeggen
<OerHeks> jawel, het is handig.
<jelmer> Joey Sneddon begrijpt Nederlands?
<perre`vl> zoo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-08
<Guest29464> hello
<Guest29464> iemand wakker?
<OerHeks> Ja ..
<Vraaghetmaar> Goedemorgen!
<Devaronian> morge
<Mickeytje> goedemorgen
<Mickeytje> wat een gezelligheid!
<Devaronian> Hmm, als het gezellig is in je eentje .... Ik vind alleen zijn nooit erg, maar om het nu gezellig te noemen. :P
<Mickeytje> ach
<Mickeytje> als ik 21 dagen alleen op een berg kan wezen
<Mickeytje> dan kan ik hier ook wel een paar uur alleen zijn
<Devaronian> makkelijk
<Mickeytje> Mijn geluid werkt niet, wie kan mij helpen?
<Luckiboy> Mickeytje: Probeer eens "rm .pulse-cookie .pulse/* && sudo rm -R /tmp/pulse*
<Luckiboy> Daarna logout/login.
<Luckiboy> Of herstart, mocht dat nodig zijn.
<Luckiboy> En quote aan het begin van het commando moet weg, mocht dat niet duidelijk zijn. :P
<Mickeytje> oh, het knopje stond helemaal naar beneden.
<Mickeytje> sorry.
<perre`vl> iemand ervaring met het ubuntu gedoe op smartphones ?
<Mickeytje> Het grote gedoe
<Mickeytje> ofwel het leven!
<perre`vl> klinkt hippy-achtig
<perre`vl> :)
<Mickeytje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zGCaMecGgk&list=PL03EC34FF629DD9F7
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> hoi, _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hey
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe gaat het?
<JasperCoenraats> goed
<_WolfeZ_> Mooi
<JasperCoenraats> jouw ook?
<_WolfeZ_> Ja hoor!
<_WolfeZ_> Het is hier rustig
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<Mickeytje> lekker
<_WolfeZ_> #not
<Mickeytje> Dan vertel eens wat leerzaams
<_WolfeZ_> Weet niet wat ik moet gaan maken in c++, Ik wil iets van een simpele texteditor gaan maken(Zonder gui). Denk dat ik maar wat ga googlen
<StefandeVries> Aha...
<Mickeytje> laat ons de code zien als je klaar bent
<StefandeVries> Oh, dan kan ik nu nog even op wereldreis.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Is goed alleen heb nog niks gevonden op google alleen standaard codes!
<Mickeytje> lol
<Mickeytje> iets maken is niet iets wat bestaat he
<_WolfeZ_> En wil dus geen standaard codes gebruiken!
<Mickeytje> misschien moet je eerst nog ff wat buitenspelen, nu het nog kan.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Waar slaat dat nou op?
<_WolfeZ_> Oke dan maar met gui
<Mickeytje> nog een wrapper er bij
<Mickeytje> wat kan jou het schelen.
<_WolfeZ_> Kan geen tut vinden over een in de terminal, sorry hoor
<StefandeVries> Dat is ook wel een staaltje lastiger.
<Mickeytje> de wereldreis toch maar plannen, begrijp ik.
<StefandeVries> Ja dat zei ik toch al.4
<commandoline> Mickeytje, StefandeVries: kom op zeg... Iedereen moet ergens beginnen.
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Beter niet bij een CLI texteditor.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Mag ik het niet proberen ofsow?
<StefandeVries> Is dat waarom je het opgeeft en een GUI-versie maakt?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik zeg alleen dat ik niet een tut kan vinden over een console app en het dus met qt doe hem ontwerp en dan later de code zelf maak!
<commandoline> StefandeVries: Als hij een tekst editor wil maken, maakt hij een teksteditor. Als dat niet lukt, kan je er nog steeds van leren. Wat maakt het uit?
<StefandeVries> Ik hou hem ook niet tegen, of wel?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Je werkt aardig de motiverend!
<StefandeVries> Oh?
<StefandeVries> Nou, bewijs dan eens mijn ongelijk.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb graag ongelijk.
<_WolfeZ_> He wacht, als ik met std::cin gewoon een input maak in de terminal heb je een text invoer box.
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Tip: je kan "using namespace std;" bovenaan je code zetten om het std: te globaliseren.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Heb nu dit het werkt nog niet:
<_WolfeZ_> #include <iostream>
<_WolfeZ_> #include <string>
<_WolfeZ_> using namespace std;
<_WolfeZ_> int main()
<_WolfeZ_> {
<_WolfeZ_>    std::string name, back
<_WolfeZ_>    std::cout << "Typ je text bestand!" << endl;
<_WolfeZ_>    std::cin >> name;
<_WolfeZ_>     return 0;
<_WolfeZ_> }
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: gebruik de volgende keer http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (voor alles meer dan 1 regel, zeg maar)
<StefandeVries> Dat wat Luckiboy zegt kan, maar is voor grotere projecten niet aan te raden.
<Luckiboy> Maar voor een klein projectje is het een stuk sneller.
<StefandeVries> Dat valt echt wel mee.
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Nu kan je std:: bij alle regels weglaten.
<_WolfeZ_> oh
<StefandeVries> Good practice is belangrijker dan makkelijk.
<_WolfeZ_> maar moet uitzoeken waarom het nieet werkt
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Dat is waar.
<StefandeVries> Puntkomma achter declaratie van de strings.
<Luckiboy> Dat wilde ik net zeggen.
<_WolfeZ_> Klopt heb hem net voor elkaar, stond in de debuuger name is not declared in this.... ofsow
<_WolfeZ_> Alleen nu uitzoeken hoe ie niet stopt als ik op enter druk.
<StefandeVries> Wat moet het dan doen/
<_WolfeZ_> Nou anders kan je nooit een enter gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Zoek eens op de delimiter char.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Wat moet ik daar mee? Ik snap hem niet helemaal?
<_WolfeZ_> Pff nou maar ff googlen kom er niet uit!
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Weet jij hoe of waar dat ergens vermeld word of hoe ik moet zoeken?
<_WolfeZ_> of StefandeVries of Mickeytje ?
<rozebig> goedemiddag
<Luckiboy> Hoi rozebig.
<rozebig> mag ik wat vragen
<Luckiboy> Daar is dit kanaal voor bedoeld. :-)
<rozebig> ik weet het maar toch vraag ik het ff
<rozebig> ik heb 13.04 geinstalleerd maar de launcher krijg ik niet meer transparant
<rozebig> en bij autohide word mij beeld niet meer gevuld
<rozebig> waar mijlauncher stond word een egalekleur
<Luckiboy> Installeer eens dconf-tools.
<rozebig> ok ff proberen
<Luckiboy> En voer daarna dit commando uit: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Luckiboy> En als het nodig is ook nog unity --reset-icons
<rozebig> niet te snel ben een linux noobie
<rozebig> hihihhihihih
<Luckiboy> Oké, stap 1: open de terminal. (ctr-alt-t)
<rozebig> ik ben zover
<Luckiboy> Installeer dconf-tools met dit commando: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools.
<Luckiboy> Of heb je dat nu al geïnstalleerd?
<rozebig> in syn staat hij er al
<Luckiboy> Dus het is al geïnstalleerd? Mooi.]
<Luckiboy> Daarna voer je dit commando uit in de terminal: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<rozebig> heb ik
<Luckiboy> En daarna unity --reset-icons
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Kan je even helpen met c++?
<Luckiboy> Als rozebig klaar is.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ben je over gestapt?
<rozebig> krijg een error
<rozebig> ERROR 2013-05-08 17:17:12 unity.session.gnome GnomeSessionManager.cpp:334 logind CanSuspend call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files
<Luckiboy> Dat maakt niet uit, zolang het maar door gaat.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Jep, ik dacht als c++ echt zo moeilijk is wil ik het wel es weten! Ben nu bezig met het maken van een text editer zoals nano
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Veel plezier.
<rozebig> vult hem nog steeds niet
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Bedankt!
<Luckiboy> rozebig: Is Unity al iets veranderd?
<rozebig> nee nix
<rozebig> beeld valt onder waar de laucher stond
<rozebig> kotm het door de versie
<rozebig> moet ik anders 12.04 weer installeren
<Luckiboy> Oh ja, natuurlijk, je moet Unity nu ook even herstarten dmv het commando: setsid unity
<Luckiboy> Als het goed is, is het dan opgelost.
<rozebig> WARN  2013-05-08 17:23:14 unity <unknown>:0 Failed to fetch boolean: Interface ‘org.ayatana.bamf.view’ op object met pad /org/ayatana/bamf/window58720825 bestaat niet
<rozebig> niet dus
<Luckiboy> Ja, je krijgt wat errors, dat is gebruikelijk.
<Luckiboy> Gaat hij wel door?
<rozebig> nee
<rozebig> ff opnieuw via tweak tool
<Luckiboy> Hmm, dan zou ik het verder ook niet meer weten.
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu 12.04 installeren is dan idd de beste optie.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe zorg ik dat de app niet stopt als ik op enter druk?
<rozebig> dconf reset -f /org/compiz unity –reset-icons setsid unity
<rozebig> dit waren de commando he
<rozebig> 3 stuks
<rozebig> ik reboot ff en probeer het nog eens
<Luckiboy> Yep, klopt.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: kan je nu mij helpen?
<henri74> goede dag
<rozebig> ben er weer
<rozebig> en nog steeds met het zelfde probleem
<rozebig> waarom nu
<rozebig> wat is een goed alternatief voor ubuntu
<rozebig> kubuntu xubuntu
<henri74> goede dag
<Luckiboy> rozebig: Dat hangt van je smaak af, in principe zijn het allemaal volwaardige distro's.
<rozebig> zijn er weer
<rozebig> krijg hem nog steeds niet transpana
<Luckiboy> Het kan zijn dat je computer te zwak is voor de hoofdversie.
<Luckiboy> Dan zorgt Ubuntu er zelf voor dat er minder "eyecandy" is, zoals transparantie.
<rozebig> hihihihihi denk het niet een I7 2600 8 gb intern
<rozebig> 1 gb video
<OerHeks> heb je de videodrivers al geïnstalleerd?
<rozebig> krijg de originele niet
<OerHeks> softwarecentrum > edit > sources, en dan laatste tab driverkes.
<rozebig> had ik al gedaan
<rozebig> maar de HD7750 word niet door asus ondersteund
<rozebig> is het niet een 13.04 bugg
<rozebig> asus heeft alleen windows drivers
<OerHeks> nee, dan zou het een ATI bug zijn.
<rozebig> ok
<rozebig> anders even bij amd voor een driver kijken
<OerHeks> zou moeten werken >> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-4LINReleaseNotes.aspx
<rozebig> moet ik daar ff de driver downloaden
<rozebig> voor ubuntu 12.10
<rozebig> Linux Distributions Supported: The latest version of the ATI Catalyst™ Linux Software Suite is designed to support the following Linux distributions:      Red Hat Enterprise Linux Suite 6.3 and 6.4     SUSE® Linux Enterprise 11 SP2     OpenSUSE 11.4 and 12.1     Ubuntu 12.10
<rozebig> geen 13.04 dus
<rozebig> draaien jullie allemaal al op 13.04
<rozebig> of draaien jullie gewoon nog op 12.04
<rozebig> hoe moet ik een run bestand openen
<CasW> Uitvoeren (eerst rechtsklikken -> eigenschappen -> uitvoeren toestaan)
<rozebig> hij opent hem met een tekst edit
<CasW> Je hebt uitvoeren toegestaan? Dan rechtsklikken -> uitvoeren (of zoiets)
<rozebig> ja
<CasW> Of gewoon in een terminal het bestand intikken
<rozebig> ga 12.04 maar proberen word hier gek van
<rozebig> of is k of xubuntu wat???
<OerHeks> Ik draai Kubuntu, het is iets lichter dan ubuntu/unity. verder zijn de programmaś beter op elkaar afgestemd.
<CasW> Het is geen Unity, meer zoals je gewend bent van Windows (7), Kubuntu, en Xubuntu werkt ongeveer hetzelfde, maar dan een stuk lichter dan Kubuntu (en minder mooi)
<OerHeks> maar je ATI zal de spelbreker kunnen zijn, als je nu al geen driver krijgt aangeboden, dan ook niet.
<rozebig> dus de oplossing is naar een lagere versie
<rozebig> dus kubuntu 12.04 zou een goede keuze zijn
<CasW> Als je je avontuurlijk voelt, kan je ook proberen de alpha van de volgende versie te installeren... Verwacht wel (veel) crashes
<CasW> Of probeer die 12.10 gewoon eens uit op je 13.04, wellicht werkt het gewoon
<rozebig> is de 12.10 stabiel
<CasW> Ja, maar outdated
<rozebig> dat is de 13.04 over een half jaaar ook weer
<rozebig> dan moet ik voor een lts gaan
<CasW> Jup
<rozebig> het is voor mij een leer project maar het moet er wsel mooi uit zien
<rozebig> die unity laucher is het voor mij niet en cinnamon(mint) lijkt mij teveel op windows en daar wil ik niet meer aan herinerd worden
<OerHeks> wat, heeft cinamon van die vierkante vlakken die je moet aanraken?
<OerHeks> :-D
<rozebig> ik denk dat ik de 12.04 kubuntu er maar ff op ga zetten een goede keuze of niet
<rozebig> nee meer een 7 look
<CasW> Als het daar wel werkt
<rozebig> dat is ook zo, nu eerst ff eten
<wolfje> Hey kan iemand helpen met c++?
<OerHeks> probeer ##c++
<OerHeks> of misschien ##c++-basic
<wolfje> OerHeks: Bedankt!
<wolfje> Heb het!
<christophe195> hallo, ik had een vraagje,wat is bij de toetsenbord instellingen "Belgisch punt"?
<rozebig> ben er weer en nu met kunbutu 12.04 ziet er mooi uit telefoon word ook gezien
<rozebig> is oerheks er nog
<Sterrie> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu today my first attempt to instal things. Right now I'm trying to instal skype, but i cannot figure out where how to get it working.
<Sterrie> Is there anybody who has experience in it and can help me out?
<lordievader> Sterrie: First things first, this is a Dutch support channel. Secondly how did you download Skype/installed it?
<Sterrie> ok, dan op zijn nl. Ik ben als eerst na de skype website gegaan en heb versie 10 gedownload en in het support centrum geinstallerd. Het support centrum geeft aan dat skype geinstalleerd is, maar ik kan deze nergens vinden.
<lordievader> Sterrie: Wat gebeurd er als je in een terminal "skype" intikt en op enter drukt?
<Sterrie> bedoel je de terminal in de software centrum? Dan krijg ik of hij kan geen skype vinden of een lijst met vooral Duitsche applicaties waarvoor betaald moet worden
<lordievader> Sterrie: Nee, de terminal is een ander programma. Zoek in het menu (de dash) naar terminal.
<Sterrie> ik heb ubuntu in het engels geinstalleerd, bedoel je dan "home folder"
<lordievader> Sterrie: Nee, ctrl + alt + t, zou ook moeten werken.
<lordievader> Dit bedoel ik: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dberkholz/terminal.png
<Sterrie> de terminal is opgestart, ik heb skype ingetyped en krijg dan een venster waarop ik moet instemmen met de licensie voorwaarden
<Sterrie> dat heb ik gedaan, maar het lukt nog niet om tekst te typen bij naam en wachtwoord
<lordievader> Sterrie: Je krijgt wel het inlog venster?
<Sterrie> het is gelukt om in te loggen, moet ik in de toekomst ook skype opstarten via de terminal?
<lordievader> Sterrie: Nee, als het goed is staat Skype in het menu. Dit is de dash/menu: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XAfhKnDM3-o/TlidP4th2sI/AAAAAAAACbQ/mV42Hq5WsVk/s1600/oneric_unity_dash.jpg
<Sterrie> de applicatie is in eerste instantie nog niet te zien, maar als ik zoek komt hij wel naar voren
<Sterrie> hoort dit?
<lordievader> Sterrie: Het zou goed kunnen, ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik Unity hiervoor te slecht ken. Ik gebruik het namelijk niet.
<Sterrie> harstikke bedankt voor je hulp, het programma werkt nu.
<lordievader> Geen probleem ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: De tekstbox is al af!
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<Vraaghetmaar> Ols
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola*
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-09
<_WolfeZ_> Hallo!
<_WolfeZ_> hoi Ian
<_WolfeZ_> hi roodie
<roodie> hey
<_WolfeZ_> hey
<_WolfeZ_> kan ik je helpen?
<roodie> Nee dank je, ik kijk alleen maar wat rond
<_WolfeZ_> roodie: Oke als je zin hebt in een leuk gesprek kan je naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic komen!
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ga er even vanmdoor!
<_WolfeZ_> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Hoi _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> hey Luckiboy !
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Heb de tekst invoer al af!
<Luckiboy> Oké, netjes.
<Luckiboy> Mag ik de code eens zien?
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647098/
<_WolfeZ_> is nog heel simpel hoor!
<Luckiboy> Waarom staat die while(true) daar?
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Omdat je anders niet met de enter kan werken!
<Luckiboy> Natuurlijk wel.
<Luckiboy> cin.get() werkt altijd. Nou ja, bijna altijd.
<_WolfeZ_> Als ik de while weg haal doet ie het niet!
<Luckiboy> Misschien 2x cin.get()
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe bedoelm je ?
<Luckiboy> gewoon cin.get() <enter> cin.get()
<Luckiboy> En ik mis return 0.
<_WolfeZ_> std::cin.get();
<_WolfeZ_>      std::cin.get();
<_WolfeZ_> werkt niet
<Luckiboy> Hmm, weird.
<_WolfeZ_> of moet returtn o; er in?
<Luckiboy> return 0 (nul)
<Luckiboy> Aan het eind.
<_WolfeZ_> Huh? als ik dat doe geeft ie eene error naar de andere, Maar waar is nano mee gemaakt?
<Luckiboy> Dan moet je even de source downloaden: http://www.nano-editor.org/download.php
<Luckiboy> C dus.
<_WolfeZ_> c of c++?
<Luckiboy> c
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, maar is het ook mogelijk met c++\
<Luckiboy> Het is er van af geleid, dus ik denk het wel.
<_WolfeZ_> oke, maar ik wil dus dat je hem kan opslaan. Hoe moet ik dit doen? Of kan ik henm beter met de qt designer maken? (Is denk ik te moeilijk!)
<Luckiboy> Je kan beter nano niet als voorbeeld nemen, dat is best geavanceerde code voor een beginner.
<_WolfeZ_> Wat kan ik dan beter doen? Want ik wil graag een basis! Of een code die ik kan aanpassen?
<_WolfeZ_> Een standaard code is in dit geval ook wel fijn dan kan ik hem leren begrijpen en uitzoeken hoe hij werkt!
<Luckiboy> Ik zou een boek gaan lezen. Zelf raad ik "Jumping into c++" aan.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Moet ik vast voor betalen!
<_WolfeZ_> Weet jij nog een helesimpele text editer in c++ of python ofsow?
<_WolfeZ_> hoi Piratelv
<Piratelv> Goedemorgen _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hey
<aburg> Sinds de update naar Ubuntu 12.04 krijg ik regelmatig een error.
<_WolfeZ_> aburg: Wat voor error wanneer hoe met wat?
<aburgcoal> Sinds de upgrade naar 12.04 krijg ik regelmatig een error. Als ik voor details kies, krijg ik als titel lsb_release crashed with IOerror in getstatusoutput(): [Error 10] No child processes. De algemene melding = Er is een interne fout opgetreden.
<Luckiboy> aburgcoal: er gebeurt verder niet?
<aburgcoal> Ik kan een rapport versturen en kiezen voor doorgaan. Vervolgens werkt alles wat ik gebruik. Maar ik vind het vervelend dat die melding steeds komt.
<Luckiboy> Apport (het programma wat voor crashrapporten zorgt) heeft in 12.04 namelijk wel eens kuren, daarom heb ik het verwijderd. ;)
<aburgcoal> Voor mijn idee klopt er dan iets niet op mijn systeem en negeer ik dat. Ik zou graag weten wat er niet goed gaat.
<Luckiboy> aburgcoal: Er gaat niets fout, dat is een fout van apport.
<Luckiboy> Daar kunnen alle installaties mee te maken krijgen (ik inkluis)
<aburgcoal> Oke, dus ik kan het gewoon negeren?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: mijn eerste if en else progje werkt
<CasW> Hm. Na een update wil OpenGL niet meer, en dus Unity niet meer...
<CasW> (Ubuntu 13.04, AMD Radeon HD6790)
<CasW> (Oh ja, en dual-monitor (3360*1050)
<CasW> )
<commandoline> CasW: opstarten met de vorige kernel al geprobeerd? (ik neem aan dat het een kernel-update was?)
<Mickeytje> lol
<Mickeytje> klinkt als  M$ producten
<Mickeytje> nu nog een bsod
<CasW_> Commandoline: dat zou het waarschijnlijk wel oplossen, ja... Helaas, dan eerst nog maar geen nieuwste kernel en zo.
<CasW_> Goed, hoe start ik een oudere kernel op als ik geen Grub-keuzescherm zie standaard... :-P
<Mickeytje> leuk is dat
<Mickeytje> grub-config
<Mickeytje> heeft ubuntu daar geen fancy gui voor?
<commandoline> CasW_: je kan gewoon op escape drukken tijdens het paarse scherm
<commandoline> zo die ik het, hier doet de nieuwste kernel het ook niet, maar ik zit dan ook op 13.10 dus dan mag het zullen we maar zeggen :P
<CasW_> Eh, dat was het hele probleem xD Geen werkbare GUI. Ik zal het proberen
<Mickeytje> tja...dat krijg je van die keuzes om alles lekker vriendelijk te maken en die oh zo verwarrende output te verstoppen
<CasW_> Escape werkt niet...
<Mickeytje> installeer je lilo :P
<Wobbo> Goede... ja, morgen nog! Mijn laptop, Asus eee1215N heb moeite met, tja, practies alles. Lekker overtreven, maar me koffie was super dus ik zoek iets anders om te zeuren. Het gaat erom dat de video en de wifi niet goed werken.
<Mickeytje> CasW_: kijk eens naar een default grub.conf
<Mickeytje> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Mickeytje> en als je klaar kbent
<Mickeytje> update-grub2
<Mickeytje> afaik kan je zo die grub gui eruit slopen.
<commandoline> CasW_: zeker weten dat je snel genoeg op escape gedrukt hebt :P?
<CasW_> Mickeytje: De grub.cfg van Ubuntu zit heel wat ingewikkelder in elkaar ;-)
<Mickeytje> http://anonir.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/ubuntu-lucid-disable-boot-splash/
<Wobbo> Eigenlijk zou ik de NVidia moeten installeren. De wifi gebruik een niet opensource software, automatisch. Die volgens mij niet nodig is. De wifi ziet wel alle wifi's in de omgeving maar (met wachtwoord) niet kan inloggen.
<CasW_> Nou, nog maar eens proberen dan
<commandoline> CasW_: direct na het bios
<CasW_> Tijdens, na, gewoon zo vaak mogelijk ;-)
<CasW_> Nope, niets
<Mickeytje> again
<Mickeytje> sloop het eruit
<CasW_> En ik heb nu geen tijd meer om er verder mee te prutsen, ik ben vanavond wel weer terug. Bedankt jongens!
<Mickeytje> o-0
<Mickeytje> Geef ze vooral een fis en geen hengel.
<Mickeytje> vis.
<Wobbo> Ik zou graag de NVidia installeren omdat de open source vervanging niet goed loopt bij Asus eee1215N. Alleen de oude manier hoe je deze software kon installeren bestaat niet meer? Daarnaast loopt mijn Wifi ook niet goed, dit is een oud probleem. Dit probleem komt zich alleen maar voor als je de closed/commercial -source gebruikt. Erg moeitlijk dat Ubuntu zo anti closed/commercial -source doet. Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Mickeytje> dat heb je nu al verspeeld met die 1e laatste zin :P
<_WolfeZ_>  Is er een mogelijkheid om c codes om te zetten naar c++?
<Wobbo> Goede tip. Zal het proberen bij me laptop/
<Mickeytje> http://www.digiplace.nl/2012/10/19/ubuntu-12-10-nvidia-drivers-installeren/
<Luckiboy> Wobbo: Dat is niet het probleem van Ubuntu, maar van de ontwikkelaars. Je kan Ubuntu dus niets kwalijk nemen.
<Mickeytje> ook niet van ubuntu
<Mickeytje> het is een kernel ding
<Mickeytje> Linux probleem
<Mickeytje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw Tornvalds reactie
<Mickeytje> Wobbo: dat is een beetje het probleem
<Wobbo> Lol (Youtube)
<Mickeytje> Dat vingertje dus ff 180 graden draaien, por favor.
<Wobbo> Thank
<perre`vl> g'middag
<_WolfeZ_> shit it python ik ga bezig met cpp
<perre`vl> python valt wel mee
<_WolfeZ_> hoi padv
<padv> hallo
<_WolfeZ_> http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthread.php/768742-C-Xtext-editer?p=4932708#post4932708
<_WolfeZ_> hoi JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> hey _WolfeZ_
<JasperCoenraats> _WolfeZ_: weet jij f je een "path" in kan stellen in Linux?
<JasperCoenraats> het gaat me om IDLE, een editor voor Python
<_WolfeZ_> JasperCoenraats: idle is een shell toch?
<JasperCoenraats> yep
<JasperCoenraats> wat dat ook is
<JasperCoenraats> ik ben net begonnen met python
<JasperCoenraats> nét (streepje wegens accent)
<_WolfeZ_> Waarvoor wil je een path je kan toch gewoon bladeren?
<JasperCoenraats> omdat IDLE dat vraagt, naar ik begrijp
<JasperCoenraats> ik geloof dat ik gewoon moet saven
<_WolfeZ_> waarom wil je uberhaupt de idle gebruiken? je kan ook gewoon vim gebruiken!
<_WolfeZ_> Pfff kom er niet uit :(\
<JasperCoenraats> vim?
<JasperCoenraats> zegt me weinig
<_WolfeZ_> gebruik je ubuntu?
<Skald_9_> editor
<_WolfeZ_> Kan iemand even helpen met qt?
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<_WolfeZ_> Ik gebruik deze code http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/demos-textedit.html alleen weet niet waar ik de qrc file moet plaatsen?
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647722/ ?
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<OerHeks> hoera, Ubuntu 10.04 & 11.10 EOL
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> EOL, dood, afgelopen, over en uit.
<_WolfeZ_> eol?
<Luckiboy> End Of Life
<_WolfeZ_> oh
<_WolfeZ_> dafuq! De window heeft een titel maar die naam staat nergens in de code?
<Mickeytje> urban dictionary FTW
<wolfez_> Mickeytje: Heb trouwens al een goed begi van de editor
<Mickeytje> toon de code of het is alleen nog maar praat.
<wolfez_> w8 even hoor
<wolfez_> even past bin
<wolfez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647930/
<wolfez_> Ik weet het het is nog een standaard code! Gebruik hem alleen nog maar als voorbeeld
<Luckiboy> Ik wilde net zeggen, dat heb je niet allemaal zelf gecoded.
<Mickeytje> dan heb je helemaals niets gemaakt
<Mickeytje> -100
<wolfez_> Mickeytje: Als je terug kijkt zie je dat ik zei "goed begin" alleen een begin, met dit begin kan ik hem verder maken!
<Mickeytje> dit is geen begin
<wolfez_> wat dan?
<Mickeytje> script eerst nog maar eens hello world
<Mickeytje> en dan iets anders
<Mickeytje> zoals ceasar cipher
<wolfez_> Mickeytje: Dit vind ik een begin, maar ik weet ook wel dat bij jou nooit iets goed is!
<Mickeytje> dat is niet waar, maar bak eens gewoon je eigen code
<Luckiboy> Begin gewoon bij het begin, zoals dat boek wat ik je aanraadde.
<Mickeytje> http://pascal.nedlinux.nl/cgi-bin/opdrachten.pl?document=opdr1_snoepautomaat.txt
<Mickeytje> zoiets
<Mickeytje> schrijf desnoods pseudo code
<Mickeytje> maar laat eens zien dat je iets kan doorgronden ipv jatwerk.
<Mickeytje> of script/code een progsel met een array van 10 elementen waar je over een foreach iterate waarbij je alle elementen een oplopen cijfer laat zien.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Luckiboy> Hoi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Luckiboy, hoe is het ermee?
<Luckiboy> Alles gaat zijn gangetje.
<Luckiboy> Min of meer.
<wolfez_> Hey zijn er ook programma`s om te kijken of er in je omgeving open mapen zijn?
<Luckiboy> Sorry?
<Luckiboy> Open mappen? Wat bedoel je daarmee?
<OerHeks> Xorg kan dat,  op je scherm laten zien ..?
<wolfez_> OerHeks: public files of mijn buren bijvoorbeeld gedeelde bestanden op hun pc beneden hebben en die delen met hun pc boven dta je daar dan in kan
<wolfez_> Luckiboy: laatste bericht was voor jou!
<Luckiboy> Samba?
<lordievader> Doel je op een smb broadcast?
<wolfez_> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> Samba/smb/cifs = Windows Networking protocol thingie
<wolfez_> lordievader: Denk het?
<wolfez_>  iemand vertelde mij over een progje waar mee je ip ziet en of hun mappen open zijn dan kan je erin weet je hoe dat moet?
<lordievader> wolfez_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-find-for-available-smb-shares.html
<wolfez_> maar ik heb zelf geen server?
<wolfez_> lordievader: kan ik daarmee in de bestanden van bijv mijn buuren?
<Luckiboy> Waarom zou je dat willen?
<wolfez_> Luckiboy: Omdat ik wil kijken hoe dat in zn gang gaat!
<lordievader> Met de smbclient zelf niet, geloof ik, het geeft je in iedergeval de nodige info.
<lordievader> wolfez_: Ik zou zeggen google iets in de trand van "samba client linux".
<Luckiboy> Dat kan je toch ook met de bestanden van de PC's binnenshuis.
<OerHeks> prutsen met nmap, scannen naar open poortjes
<lordievader> OerHeks: Smb broadcast is leuker (en sneller).
<OerHeks> dat werkt toch lokaal?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Idd, maar waarom zou je over het internet dat soort dingen willen doen?
<lordievader> wolfez_: 'findsmb' is ook een leuk tooltje.
<wolfez_> oke moet ik ze van een site downloaden of vanuit software centrum
<lordievader> Defineer 'ze'.
<wolfez_> nmap
<wolfez_> en die van jou?
<lordievader> Beide zitten in de repo, voor zover ik weet.
<wolfez_> nmap is via terminal?
<lordievader> wolfez_: Jup.
<lordievader> wolfez_: zenmap is een gui-frontend.
<wolfez_> tsss niemand bij ons in de buurt eeft open mappen :(
<lordievader> wolfez_: Hoe kom je tot deze conclusie?
<lordievader> Is eigenlijk wel logisch, als je NAT in gedachte neemt ;)
<wolfez_> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> wolfez_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<wolfez_> Maar als iemand poorten open heeft hoe kan je daar dan inkomen?
<wolfez_> lordievader:  weet jij hoe?
<lordievader> wolfez_: Dit is Ubuntu support, niet "hoe word ik een hacker".
<wolfez_> Als je weet hoe het moet weet je hoe je je zelf kan beschermen!
<lordievader> wolfez_: Ben ik het helemaal mee eens, koop boeken, en lees ze!
<wolfez_> Kan je niet gewoon zeggen hoe?
<lordievader> wolfez_: Nee. Gaat tegen de Ubuntu Code of Conduct in.
<lordievader> wolfez_: Security is in ieder geval veel lezen. IMO.
<wolfez_> ohoke
<Mickeytje> gaan we hem leren hoe je mapen kan mounten
<Mickeytje> van buren
<Mickeytje> laat het hem zelf lekker leren.
<Mickeytje> code opdrachtje: scan een range van poorten af
<Mickeytje> ehh ip's check of er mappen open staan, mount ze als dat zo is, schrijf een txt rapportje als die klaar is
<Mickeytje> (die had ik ooit geschreven)
<OerHeks> zoiets: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<Mickeytje> OerHeks: dat is zijn huiswerk
<Mickeytje> En dit werkt niet helemaal :P
<OerHeks> awel, maar dat is alleen lokaal
<Mickeytje> k
<Mickeytje> ah ik snap je put...smart thinking :P
<wolfez_> is nmap alleen lokaal?
<Mickeytje> ff serieus wolfez_
<Mickeytje> hou op
<Vraaghetmaar> Hahahaha
<wolfez_> Ik vraag men oom wel
<Mickeytje> vraag iedereen maar of beter gezegd, doe het maar niet..maar ehh elk ander kanaal was je al zo hard gebashed
<lordievader> En hoogstwaarschijnlijk was ie ook gelijk gebanned.
<Vraaghetmaar> Hahahahaha
<Mickeytje> wolfez_: al je vragen worden beantwoord in #slackware
<Mickeytje> hf
<OerHeks> of #bektrek-linux
<Vraaghetmaar> backtrack is het toch?
<Mickeytje> sssttt
<Mickeytje> Je brengt hem nog op ideeen :P
<Vraaghetmaar> Hahaha
<OerHeks> kan ook ja, ik word altijd gekicked als ik daar als root binnenkom
<lordievader> Hehe
<Mickeytje> Ik op #slackware als ik vraag of er een gui is om te coden
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahahaa wolfez_ heeft de channel #slackware verlaten
<Mickeytje> doe eens een paste wat hij zei
<Vraaghetmaar> heb ik niet daar ben ik te laat voor gejoint
<Vraaghetmaar> ik ga even kijken of die channel gelogt word
<Mickeytje> nope
<Vraaghetmaar> jamme
<Mickeytje> maar gekicked binnen 5 mint of verliet elvis zelf de deur?
<Vraaghetmaar> zelf uit de deur gegaan
<Vraaghetmaar> hahaha
<Mickeytje> Eigenlijk gemeen, want ik stuur dat 'soort' jochies altijd naar #slackware om ff te proefen hoe dat gaat
<Mickeytje> proeven.
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahahaha
<Vraaghetmaar> Slackware word gelogt! hahaha
<Vraaghetmaar> http://phra.gs/logs/slackware.20130509.log
<Vraaghetmaar> hij vroeg het zelfde als hier hoe je in een netwerk/pc komt via een open port
<lordievader> Doet mij denken aan een zeker konings lied.
<OerHeks> "Hou je veilig zo lang als ik leef"
<Mickeytje> [16:16:14] <wolfez_> How can i come in a computer with an open port?
<Mickeytje> PROEST
<OerHeks> \o/ 8.04.4 server EOL
<Vraaghetmaar> hahahaha
<CasW> Avond
<CasW> Dus, ik heb een probleem met OpenGL na het updaten (AMD Radeon HD6790, up-to-date Ubuntu 13.04, dual-monitor (3360*1050)).
<CasW> Fglrxinfo zegt: BadRequest, major opcode: 155 (ATIFGLEXTENSION), minor opcode: 66, serial number 13
<OerHeks> kernel headers geïnstalleerd?  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -a  | awk '{print $3}')
<CasW> Zullen we het eens proberen? Het klinkt goed.
<OerHeks> heb je de gewone fglrx of fglrx-updates?
<CasW> Fglrx-updates
<OerHeks> dan heeft u die nodig, dacht ik.
<CasW> Oh, hij gaat in ieder geval iets installeren
<OerHeks> effin, headers zitten nooit in de weg.
<CasW> Goed, geïnstalleerd, herstarten
<CasW> Jammer, geen verbetering
<CasW> Hmm... Toch iets van verbetering; nu heb ik wél windowdecoratie
<OerHeks> joh ..
<CasW> Alleen niet bij Firefox, althans, je ziet hem wel, hij werkt alleen niet... De balk met minimaliseren, maximaliseren en sluiten bedoelde ik dus, he
<CasW1> Zo, dat praat wat makkelijker...
<OerHeks> Die balk min max zit toch in de top panel, dat heeft een speciale naam
<CasW1> Nee, niet de top panel, dat ding waarmee je een scherm versleept
<OerHeks> hmm ik zit op KDE, kan niet reproduceren wat je bedoeld
<CasW1> Gewoon de randen rondom een scherm
<OerHeks> ah zo
<CasW1> (Reboot)
<CasW> Ik heb Unity werkend gekregen
<CasW> En nu wordt iedereen boos op mij omdat ik moet gaan eten, vaarwel
<rozebig> goede avond
<Luckiboy> Hoi rozebig.
<rozebig> zijn  we weer
<rozebig> hoe kan ik iets als root uitvoeren
<rozebig> wil mijn goede drivers instaleren
<rozebig> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29_BETA.2FEXPERIMENTAL
<rozebig> is alleen mijn eerste keer
<Luckiboy> Je hoeft, om iets als root te installeren, alleen maar "sudo" voor je commando te zetten.
<rozebig> dat is via de terminal
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<rozebig> kan je niet net als in windoows iets als root uitvoeren
<Luckiboy> Het gaat om een .deb bestand, toch?
<rozebig> om een run bestand
<rozebig> van mijn drivers
<Luckiboy> Ah, oké.
<Luckiboy> Nee, volgens mij is het grafisch niet mogelijk om .run bestanden als root te installeren.
<OerHeks> dan zou je eerst via terminal nautilus in root moeten opstarten, ben je even ver.
<rozebig> ok
<rozebig> dolfin
<rozebig> kubuntu
<OerHeks> oke, dan zou je kdesudo dolphin moeten doen
<rozebig> hihi zie nu mijn mappen niet
<rozebig> personlijke map is niet zichtbaar
<rozebig> oerheks kan jij me even helpen met mijn goede driver
<CasW> Zo, alles opgelost; het kwam uiteindelijk neer op dat OpenGL niet meer aanstond in Compiz, op de een of andere manier... Vreemd.
<OerHeks> Als je de laatste fglrx driver wilt hebben, moet je net als CasW de fglrx-updates installeren, ik raad altijd af de .run van de site te halen.. daarbij heb ik geen ati, ik weet niet of dit voor jou gaat werken
<rozebig> sorry was even weg dus jij doet het niet zoals op de site, maar hoe dan wel
<rozebig> ATI fire gl is geinstaleerd
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi.
<_WolfeZ_> hey StefandeVries
<_WolfeZ_> hi joolz
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe maak je een label met qt?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/
<lordievader> ^ is voor Python.
<_WolfeZ_> ik heb het over c++
<CasW> new QtGui::QLabel();?
<_WolfeZ_> CasW: Als ik die code erin doe doet ie niks geeft ie error
<CasW> Vertel
<_WolfeZ_> ik pastebin de code even!
<CasW> Graag
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649218/
<CasW> Ahjah, ik zal een verbeterde (volgens mij; lang geleden dat ik C++ deed) versie pasten.
<_WolfeZ_> CasW: Oke bedankt
<CasW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649224/
<CasW> (En comments in C zijn vast niet met twee slashes, ik weet het, maar ach.)
<_WolfeZ_> jawel
<CasW> Mooi, dan ben ik het nog niet helemáál verleerd.
<_WolfeZ_> alleen deze doet het ook niet
<CasW> Ik weet dus niet of die import wel goed is; die ander heb ik gewoon overgenomen van dat ding erboven ;-)
<_WolfeZ_> CasW: /home/wolfez/untitled2/mainwindow.cpp:10: error: expected initializer before 'QLabel'
<_WolfeZ_> /home/wolfez/untitled2/mainwindow.cpp:11: error: 'label' does not name a type
<CasW> Oh, wacht, waarom wilde je daar precies de QLabel hebben?
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649238/
<CasW> Ja, precies. Zo hoort het (dacht ik).
<_WolfeZ_> alleen hij geeft die errors
<CasW> Die 'label' does not name a type? 's Zien.
<_WolfeZ_> en die daar boven
<_WolfeZ_> /home/wolfez/untitled2/mainwindow.cpp:10: error: expected initializer before 'QLabel'
<CasW> Zet eens een ; achter lijn 9
<_WolfeZ_> /home/wolfez/untitled2/mainwindow.cpp:9: error: declaration of 'virtual MainWindow::~MainWindow()' outside of class is not definition [-fpermissive] zegt ie dan
<CasW> Nouja, ik weet er eigenlijk ook te weinig vanaf, sorry, probeer het in ##C++-basic
<_WolfeZ_> CasW: Heb het bijna
<rozebig> nog mensen hier
<rozebig> goede avond(nacht)
<_WolfeZ_> hou rozebig
<rozebig> hoi ff een vraagje voor kde
<rozebig> ik heb een thema gedownload maar de map in de instructie heb ik niet
<rozebig> waar moet ik hem nu plaatsen
<rozebig> usr/share/apps/desktoptheme directory
<_WolfeZ_> sorry daar eb ik geen verstand van
<rozebig> ok wel van verzekeringen
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<OerHeks> meestal gaan themes in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<rozebig> heb hem gevonden
<rozebig> maar weer geen toesteming
<rozebig> raar maar waar
<rozebig> hoe kan ik uitpakken met root
<rozebig> ziet er wel allemaal netjes uit
<OerHeks> volgens mij heb je geen root nodigg in je homefolder.
<OerHeks> en wat uitpakken? we zijn geen helderzienden.
<rozebig> sorry
<rozebig> het is een tar dus wil ik hem naar de folder uitpakken maar krijg hem er niet naar toe,
<rozebig> ook plakken knippen werkt niet
<OerHeks> tar jxvf /path/to/<filename>.tar.bz2
<OerHeks> sudo cp -R /path/to/files/* /path/to/target/ zoiets?
<rozebig> ok zal ff kijken
<rozebig> is weer een grote ontdekkings tocht
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<StefandeVries> o/
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Aan het werk.  Ongeveer.
<_WolfeZ_> net split ohoh
<_WolfeZ_> hi marcv
<_WolfeZ_> PFFFFFFFFF
<Mickeytje> heb je nog wat 1337 gedaan vandaag, _WolfeZ_ ?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: ?? 1337?
<Mickeytje> . Nestled between 1336 and 1338, 1337 is commonly known as a number, or for the more advanced; an "integer"
<_WolfeZ_> En nu gewoon nederlands in woorden?
<Luckiboy> Wauw. -_-
<Mickeytje> :P
<StefandeVries> "Leet (or "1337"), also known as eleet or leetspeak, is an alternative alphabet for the English language that is used primarily on the Internet. "
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Je programmeert en je weet niet eens wat een integer is?
<Mickeytje> Float?
<StefandeVries> In Python niet nee.
<Luckiboy> Hij doet c++, nu.
<Mickeytje> moet je ook specialen met floats en integers
<Mickeytje> spelen
<StefandeVries> Oh, C++ nu.
<Mickeytje> Ik raad Basic aan :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar wij leven inmiddels in 2013.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: je bent wel erg stil geworden
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ja ik kijk wel uit voor joun reactie als ik iets vraag
<Mickeytje> waarom dat?
 * OerHeks haphap
<Mickeytje> ze noemen mij soms bofh voor een reden :P
<MichaelTel> Jij? Kan me haast niet voorstellen :P
<Mickeytje> ik???? ben altijd heeeel lief
<MichaelTel> En vooral heel behulpzaam.
<Mickeytje> Ik wil best helpen, np
<Mickeytje> Ha Ri...dag rinus
<rozebig> goede avond allemaal
<Mickeytje> hey rozekoek
<_WolfeZ_> Pfff
<perre`vl> elks ne goeien avond
<StefandeVries> Oi.
<Mickeytje> Goedeavond dames en heren.
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: lukt het een beetje?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Niet echt nee
<Mickeytje> what's up?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ik heb een frame, en die staat rechtsboven en wil hem graag links onder
<_WolfeZ_> En google al een tijdje en kijk al hele dag op qt-project.org maar kan het nog niet vinden
<Mickeytje> hmm
<Mickeytje> heb je al wat gscript/
<Mickeytje> ?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Hoe bedoel je gescript?
<Mickeytje> heb je al eens wat gebouwd?
<_WolfeZ_> Ja, ben nu al hele middag hier mee bezig!
<Mickeytje> met 1 frame?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Nee, ben ook al bezig met meerdere maar dan geeft ie rttors
<Mickeytje> waarom leer je niets iets basics waar je altijd wat aan hebt
<Mickeytje> ?
<Mickeytje> perl,bash,python enz enz
<_WolfeZ_> Ben al bezig geweest met pygtk
<Mickeytje> desnood whiptail gui's
<_WolfeZ_> Weetje, ik ga doods saai doen!
<_WolfeZ_> Ik donder die hele qt der af!
<Mickeytje> en dan?
<_WolfeZ_> En andere gui rotzooi, download een paar c++ boeken, Ga ze lezen maak de opdrachten lukt iets niet zoek ik kan ik niet vinden dan vraag ik.
<_WolfeZ_> Goed idee?
<Mickeytje> hmm
<Mickeytje> je wilt toch eerst onder de moterkap kijken ipv het chroom erop leggen?
<_WolfeZ_> Daarom ook toch?
<Mickeytje> skip de gui
<Mickeytje> 16 kleuren is genoeg
<Mickeytje> twee: grijs en zwart ^_^
<_WolfeZ_> de basis beginnen, en pas later guis
<Mickeytje> juist
<_WolfeZ_> Dat zeg ik ook alle qt en gui rotzooi er af! en dan vim erbij en alles met de hand!
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Mee eens?
<OerHeks> Pen & Paier !
<OerHeks> papier*
<Mickeytje> ja
<Mickeytje> nu
<Mickeytje> wat wil je bouwen
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Dat gaat te ver
<Mickeytje> ik weet wel een grap iets voor je
<Mickeytje> grappig
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje:  Nou?
<Mickeytje> je voort een string in
<Mickeytje> en elke letter van die string schuif je op 2 letters in het alfabet
<Mickeytje> (shift 2)
<_WolfeZ_> stop liever geen onderbroeken in men computer :P
<Mickeytje> met een ander progsel kan je dan weer shift -2 doen
<Mickeytje> ....
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ik volg gewoon eerst de boeken!
<Mickeytje> ok
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: :P
<Mickeytje> je weet toch wel wat een string is, he
<Mickeytje> zoals een integer, maar dan met letters
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Een rij letter of cijfers.
<Mickeytje> .
<_WolfeZ_> of alleen woorden ofsow
<Mickeytje> nullen en eenen doen niet aan ofsow
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Is dat een vraag of antwoord? 0 & 1 doen toch nooit mee omdat dat met binaries te maken heeft ofsow toch?
<Mickeytje> lol
<Mickeytje> alles draait om een 0 en een 1
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: In de code zelf toch, las dat ergens in n boek
<Mickeytje> ja
<Mickeytje> ofsow, ja
<_WolfeZ_> in een python boek was het!
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Heb je nou eindelijk door dat je niet met een gui moet beginnen?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Verstandig besluit!
<Mickeytje> ja
<Mickeytje> dat is nu het verstandigste wat ik gehoord heb vandaag van _WolfeZ_
<Mickeytje> ehh sinds ik hem hier ken.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, ik weet ik ben heel dom. Een integer is toch een serie cijfers?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: ?
<OerHeks> integer is een nummer, zonder getal achter de komma
<StefandeVries> Een geheel getal.
<_WolfeZ_> Sorry moest even weg.
<OerHeks> \o/ hedgewars updates
<trijntje> OerHeks: is dat dat worms spel?
<OerHeks> Jups
<OerHeks> we lgeinig, alleen nog uitvinden wat al die wapens doen :-D
<OerHeks> Je schijnt het ook online te kunnen speelen
<trijntje> worms, daar heb ik vroeger nog wel wat tijd mee verspilt, geniaal spel, zo simpel en zo verslavend
<OerHeks> leuke graphics, muziek
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-11
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_>  Mickeytje  Hallo?
<Mickeytje> ja
<Mickeytje> hoi
<mlankhorst> Mickeytje: gister 80 km gefietst :D
<Mickeytje> mlankhorst: lekker, ik ga zo
<Mickeytje> "Van het westen uit breidt bewolking zich oostwaarts uit en in de loop van de ochtend trekt een gebied met buien van west naar oost over het land. In het oosten kunnen windstoten tot 70 km/uur"
<Mickeytje> Avontuur!
<Mickeytje> mlankhorst: ik ga rondje utrecht->amsterdam-schiphol->amsterdam->utrecht maken
<mlankhorst> hoeveel km?
<Mickeytje> eerste mensen oppiken: 44km dan 12km en dan weer 44 ...precies 100 :)
<mlankhorst> ah, valt wel mee
<Mickeytje> dat doen we gewoon
<Mickeytje> waar is die gele bolletjes trui
<Mickeytje> (ik zag er gisteren iemand mee wielrennen)
<mlankhorst> ik heb er genoeg tijd tussen gehad, moest 2x naar groningen :)
<Mickeytje> ah ja
<mlankhorst> eerste keer schoenen kopen, tweede keer naar debian release party (bijna vergeten!)
<Mickeytje> die 12 km is dus standje senior
<Mickeytje> je bent geweest?!
<mlankhorst> zeker :p
<Mickeytje> Hoe was het
<mlankhorst> was op het laatste moment verandert van plek
<Mickeytje> <zucht>
<Mickeytje> toch gevonden?
<mlankhorst> interessante discussies, beetje debian, beetje maatschappij
<mlankhorst> ja
<mlankhorst> als ik dat eerder wist bespaarde het me een paar km
<Mickeytje> alles is training :P
<mlankhorst> zeker, ik heb mijn broertje afgemaakt, hij wou nog stappen in grun
<Mickeytje> jij was kaput
<Mickeytje> ik lees: Het is Ambrosius geworden, die is eerder open en men kan er een hapje eten.
<mlankhorst> haha nee, ik ging telkens net hard genoeg dat hij anaeroob moest verbranden
<mlankhorst> maar ik zat nog maar op 60% of zo
<mlankhorst> en uiteindelijk toen we in groningen waren pats was hij verzuurd :D
<Mickeytje> heeft hij ervaring met anaeroob en ehh aeroob trainingen?
<mlankhorst> denk het niet
<Mickeytje> dat leer je als duursporter snel :P
<mlankhorst> ik blijf altijd max op 80% zitten, is heerlijk
<Mickeytje> je ziet het ook met klimmers: ff patsen voor hun partner gelijk in de eerste routes
<Mickeytje> daarna: op
<Mickeytje> hmm ik wil deze stiekem kopen : http://www.cardioshop.nl/contents/nl/d170.html
<Mickeytje> mlankhorst: vorig jaar is mijn gps in de bergen gejat
<Mickeytje> man dat was echt...ASDF2#$@#$
<_WolfeZ_> Ben er weer
<_WolfeZ_> Hey
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: ik heb een leuke voor je
<Mickeytje> http://bin.tiny-host.nl/mbcbc34a
<Mickeytje> schrijf da's in python
<Mickeytje> ahhh spam!
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Waar zit er dan eer perl vewijzing in?
<Mickeytje> http://bin.tiny-host.nl/m5193688
<Mickeytje> hier sorry
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Het is geen python?
<Mickeytje> Juist en dat ga jij maken
<Mickeytje> je hebt hier dus al de pseudo code
<Mickeytje> nu uitvoeren in een andere taal
<_WolfeZ_> Gast ik weet niet eens wat er staat, er staat iets met een random string ofsow?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ik denk dat ik hem begrijp
<Mickeytje> copy and paste maar
<Mickeytje> execute bitje toevoegen en loeren in je /tmp
<Mickeytje> my $randomstring=$random[rand @random]; <-- dat kan je toch wel ontleden?
<_WolfeZ_> Ehhm
<Mickeytje> De array @random bevat?
<_WolfeZ_> mijn $random (Word dus een random stuk tekst gemaakt ga ik vanuit)
<Mickeytje> de functie random doet?
<_WolfeZ_> een random iets maken
<Mickeytje> juist, van wat?
<_WolfeZ_> eeuuuh
<Mickeytje> Het staat er al.
<_WolfeZ_> Geen idee, ik denk met het woordje rand ofsow, als dat de vraag is.
<Mickeytje> nee.. @random
<Mickeytje> is een array die alle hoofdletters, gewone letters en alle cijfers bevat
<Mickeytje> my @random=("A".."Z", "a".."z", "1".."100"
<_WolfeZ_> Auch :(
<Mickeytje> dus rand trekt daar random uit
<Mickeytje> dan wat is $randomstring
<_WolfeZ_> oh @random, ik snap hiim\
<_WolfeZ_> random string maakt een rij (Hoe je het wil noemen)letters en cijfers
<_WolfeZ_> en jij zij a -z    A-z 1-100
<Mickeytje> nee
<_WolfeZ_> :- (
<Mickeytje> de array maakt alle elementen van A-Z a-z en 1-100
<Mickeytje> de functie rand trekt daar een willekeurige waardes uit
<Mickeytje> maar dan heb je nog niet die willekeurige waardes opgeslagen
<Mickeytje> dat doet $randomstring
<_WolfeZ_> Dat zij ik toch? -_-
<Mickeytje> afaik gooi je de variable en array door elkaar.
<_WolfeZ_> Ooke hier komt de domste vraag ever.
<_WolfeZ_> Wat is een array ook nog maar?
<Mickeytje> bevat meerdere variable
<_WolfeZ_> variabele zijn cijfers? (En denk ik letters?)
<Mickeytje> ...
<Mickeytje> man o man
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: koop een oreilly book
<_WolfeZ_> w8 ik weet het
<_WolfeZ_> Een variabele is volgen mijn wiskunde boek, waar ik laaatst een toets van had:
<Mickeytje> http://www.perl.com/pub/2000/10/begperl1.html
<Mickeytje> hoofdstuk variables
<Mickeytje> Numbers, Strings and Quotes
<_WolfeZ_> Het gene dat kan varieren, in dit geval dus: De random letterd en cijfers?
<Mickeytje> mjwah
<Mickeytje> maar dat is dus niet strict
<Mickeytje> in C is het nog veel stricter
<Mickeytje> dan heb je integers,characters,floats,strings
<Mickeytje> want een string is een array van characters
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ja.
<Mickeytje> dit is echt fundementeel dat je dit weet.
<_WolfeZ_> Dus een variabele met letters?
<Mickeytje> kan ook een cijfer zijn
<Mickeytje> maar een integer kan nooit letter zijn :P
<Mickeytje> tenzij je de characters omzet naar ascii waardes
<Mickeytje> Lol de braindrain
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Een iinteger is toch een rij met bits?
<Mickeytje> Nee, integer is een wiskundige uitdrukking voor een heel cijfer
<Mickeytje> 1 2 3 4 5 6
<Mickeytje> maar nooit 1.223
<_WolfeZ_> Huh , op wikipedia las ik dat het een rij cijfers was ook wel bits
<Mickeytje> ja dat is later als het wordt verwerkt
<Mickeytje> concentreer je maar eerst op dit
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, dit word hard :P, ik haal ff een snicker of n twix
<Mickeytje> tenzij je wilt leren rekeningen met hexidecimale en binair rekenen
<Mickeytje> rekenen
<Mickeytje> Ehh _WolfeZ_ ik ga fietsen man
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Okeuj doei!
<Mickeytje> ciao
<_WolfeZ_> Fiets een end weg aub ::PP
<_WolfeZ_> muchas gracias
<mlankhorst> Mickeytje: >:(
<mlankhorst> zuur
<mlankhorst> nouja telefoon werkt ook wel als gpsje maar je kunt er toch niet lang mee doen dan
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Kan je misschien no even helpen?
<_WolfeZ_> of Luckiboy
<_WolfeZ_> Hey in c++ roep je int aan maar een integer zijn alleen cijfers waarom zitten  er dan 9/10 letters in?
<_WolfeZ_> Oh wacht k zie hem al
<StefandeVries> Wat.
<rinus_> klap voor 't gat.
<StefandeVries> Hiephoi!
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar, _WolfeZ_, wat bedoelde je?
<rinus_> tja zei mijn moeder zaliger altijd.
<_WolfeZ_> Sorry, moet weg doei
<abdelalim> hallo wie weet hoe je een windwos game afspeelt op ubuntu
<abdelalim> ??\
<abdelalim> wie weet het
<abdelalim> plzzzzz
<abdelalim> zeh het my
<abdelalim> flike
<StefandeVries> Doe eens rustig.
<StefandeVries> Om welke game gaat het?
<Vraaghetmaar> toevallig had ik daar net ook een vraag over:o
<Vraaghetmaar> bij mij gaat het om codelinkV2 en wine wilt hem niet openen .........
<abdelalim> grand theft auto liberty city
<Luckiboy> Je kan een Viruele Machine overwegen.
<Luckiboy> Of wine, als dat werkt.
<abdelalim> wine heb ik al gedaan
<abdelalim> viruele machine?
<abdelalim> wine wil hem ook niet openen by mij
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBox
<Luckiboy> Windows draaien op een virtuele computer.
<abdelalim> moet ik dat kopen
<Luckiboy> Een virtuele computer of Windows?
<Luckiboy> Windows moet je inderdaad aanschaffen, maar een virtuele machine is gewoon een stuk software.
<Luckiboy> Lees die wiki-pagina maar een door.
<abdelalim> vir4tuele computer
<abdelalim> ??
<abdelalim> moet ik dat aanschaffen
<Luckiboy> 13:54 < Luckiboy> Lees die wiki-pagina maar een door.
<Luckiboy> * eens
<abdelalim> oke
<abdelalim> mee ik kan hem niet downloaden
<abdelalim> *maar*
<Vraaghetmaar> Die virtualBox werkt perfect bedankt was het helemaal vergeten
<Luckiboy> Het zit in de reprositories, dus je kan het gewoon vanuit het softwarecenter installeren.
<abdelalim> ja dat doe ik nu
<abdelalim> en daarna
<abdelalim> kan ik dee dvd
<abdelalim> game
<abdelalim> spelen
<abdelalim> grand theft auto
<Luckiboy> Nee, dan moet je eerst Windows (virtueel) installeren.
<Vraaghetmaar> hnnnnn
<Vraaghetmaar> hmmmm*
<Vraaghetmaar> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver is nodig
<abdelalim> waar moet ik dat downloaden
<Luckiboy> Windows?
<abdelalim> ja
<abdelalim> pfff
<Luckiboy> http://www.nextofwindows.com/download-retail-windows-7-iso-from-official-website/
<Luckiboy> En dan bij de installatie de serial die je bij je PC had gekregen invoeren.
<StefandeVries> En nee, wij hebben geen serial over. :P
<Vraaghetmaar> Hahahahahah
<abdelalim> heu?
<abdelalim> serial
<Vraaghetmaar> ja dat heb je nodig om windows te activeren
<abdelalim> waar staat dat op die stickertje
<abdelalim> ?
<abdelalim> ubuntu is echt waardeloss
<abdelalim> je kan allen interneten
<abdelalim> wuhaha
<Vraaghetmaar> abdelalim: daar ben ik het niet mee eens
<Vraaghetmaar> abdelalim: maar aangezien jij zo denkt heb ik wat vraagjes waarom ben je ubuntu gaan instaleren? en waarom ga je niet terug op windows?
<abdelalim> kijk een vriend van me vader zij zovan ubuntu is veel beter dus ik d8 instaleer maar
<abdelalim> met virussen  en zoo is ubuntu top
<abdelalim> maar het games spelen op internet of dvd werkt niet
<Vraaghetmaar> abdelalim: je kan gewoon games spelen als je winetricks opent en dan install a game kan je verschillende spellen instaleren
<Vraaghetmaar> abdelalim: en ik heb geen problemen met spelletjes op internet mijn vriendin speelt aardig vaak facebook spelletjes en het werkt perfect :p
<abdelalim> en verkeerstalent
<abdelalim> google: verkeerstalent online
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> hallo StefandeVries
<_WolfeZ_> WTF is een boolean?
<StefandeVries> Een variabele die waar of niet waar is.
<_WolfeZ_> Dus true of false?
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Wat heeft een if statment dan met waar of niet waar te maken?
<StefandeVries> Allen sls de conditie/expressie waar is, wordt de code in het if-blok uitgevoerd.
<_WolfeZ_> oke, bedankt.
<StefandeVries> o/
<StefandeVries> Ohai.
<MichaelTel> <zwaait>
<OerHeks> Workshop Py gui, wat toevallig, daar was hier gisteren iemand mee bezigjes.
<mlankhor1t> moi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<trijntje> _WolfeZ_: je kan beter alleen in offtopic hallo zeggen elke keer, anders denken mensen steeds dat iemand een vraag heeft
 * mlankhorst begon
<StefandeVries> Dat houdt ons scherp. :P
<_WolfeZ_> Oh dacht dat het best beleefd was om hoi te zeggen als iemand dat doet
<_WolfeZ_> En als je een vraag stelt zeg je geen hoi? Toch?
<trijntje> _WolfeZ_: nee, maar ik bedoel dat je als je online komt, je niet in alle kanalen hoi hoeft te zeggen.
<_WolfeZ_> Kwam ik online dan?
<_WolfeZ_> Oh grapje
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar dat zei trijntje ook niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar als je online komt, hoef je het niet overal te zeggen.
<_WolfeZ_> Okeuj, ik zal mijn beleefdheid in houden!
<StefandeVries> We vragen je niks te doen wat niet in de richtlijnen staat.
<Guest80909> karel
<StefandeVries> Hallo karel.
<Guest80909> Hallo Stefan. Hoe verander ik Guest80909 in nick Karel?
<StefandeVries> /nick Karel
<Guest80909> Guest80909/nick Karel
<Guest80909> test
<OerHeks> of beter nog, gratis registreren :-0
<StefandeVries> Gewoon "/nick Karel", zonder aanhalingstekens.
<Guest80909> "/nick Karel" intypen zonder " " werkt niet.
<StefandeVries> Krijg je een foutmelding?
<Guest80909> nee
<StefandeVries> Oh, Karel bestaat al.
<StefandeVries> :)
<Karel-1> test
<Karel-1> Ja Stefan, het werkt. Bedankt.
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<Karel-1> Is dit hier eigenlijk een Nederlands forum?
<StefandeVries> In dit kanaal wordt Nederlands gesproken ja.
<Karel-1> Een nieuwe Linux-Ubuntu tester heeft versie 13.04 geïnstalleerd maar ontvangt nu geen wifi. Ook het icoontje ervoor is niet geactiveerd. Heeft iemand een tip?
<mlankhorst> geïnstalleerd waarop?
<Karel-1> notebook maar ik weet niet wat voor een.
<JanC_test> Karel-1, het pictogram voor WiFi is het algemene netwerk-pictogram
<_WolfeZ_> Ik heb debian als iso file gedownload, hoe laat ik hem werken met vitrual box?
<JanC_test> _WolfeZ_, je steekt die iso in de virtuele CD-drive en boot ervan?
<_WolfeZ_> bedznkt
<_WolfeZ_> FF een dom vraagje:P Is linux alleen een kern of ook een os?
<yops> Kan iemand mijn bericht zien?
<_WolfeZ_> yops: ja
<yops> Oke, bedankt. Ik dacht dat mijn irc client kapot was
<trijntje> lol
<StefandeVries> Misschien heeft de client nog garantie bij de MediaMarkt. :P
<xatr0z> 18:39 < _WolfeZ_> FF een dom vraagje:P Is linux alleen een kern of ook een os?
<xatr0z> eigenlijk alleen een kernel ja
<xatr0z> daarnaast heb je heleboel spul van GNU (basis commandos) en heleboel andere pakketten
<xatr0z> en grafische spul x en gnome of kde
<xatr0z> enz enz
<xatr0z> maar in dagelijks spraakgebruik bedoelen mensen met 'linux' wel het totaalpakket en zeggen ze 'linux kernel' als ze het alleen over de kernel hebben
<Mickeytje> foei
<Mickeytje> wat zou RMS daar van zeggen
<Mickeytje> linux is de kernel
<Mickeytje> Je hebt dus Gnu/Linux
<xatr0z> gheh /ignore #channel joins parts quits
<xatr0z> geniaal
<StefandeVries> Precies.
<Mickeytje> poe
<Mickeytje> xatr0z: gedraag je
<Mickeytje> 20:21 < Mickeytje> foei
<Mickeytje> 20:21 < Mickeytje> wat zou RMS daar van zeggen
<Mickeytje> 20:21 < Mickeytje> linux is de kernel
<Mickeytje> 20:21 < Mickeytje> Je hebt dus Gnu/Linu
<xatr0z> :D
<xatr0z> what you are referring to as linux
<xatr0z> is actualled called gnu/linux
<xatr0z> :)
<Mickeytje> idd
<Mickeytje> mp
<OerHeks> linux kernel en GNU tools
<Mickeytje> leer die die gast geen onwaarheden, jongeman
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Lekker gefietst?
<Mickeytje> Ja
<Mickeytje> snel ook
<_WolfeZ_> Mooi zo, een van de leukste sporten fietsen!
<xatr0z> zeker
 * xatr0z elke ochtend 15 min naar de trein. in 5 minuten
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_:
<Mickeytje> als ik je lees dan krijg ik wel eens zo aanval http://i.imgur.com/3JZLhOd.gif
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: En bedankt
<Mickeytje> wuttt...grappig toch
<Mickeytje> dag cugel
<_WolfeZ_> Nog steeds die ddos?
<Mickeytje> we hadden het net over jouw en dat je ddos een hack noemde
<Mickeytje> en StefandeVries niet
<Mickeytje> efin..mijn conclusie is
<Mickeytje> 20:45 < Maikel_bofh> een ddos kan wel degelijk een hack zijn
<Mickeytje> 20:45 < Maikel_bofh> maar niet elke ddos is een hack
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<Mickeytje> stopspamhaus is zeker een hack geweest
<Mickeytje> een geniaale
<Mickeytje> (technisch dan)
<OerHeks> idd Mickeytje, en het is nogsteeds niet voorbij > 9-5-2013 http://dnsscan.shadowserver.org/
<Mickeytje> OerHeks:
<Mickeytje> pascal heeft daar ooit al eens wat over geschreven
<Mickeytje> over sysadmins en openrelay's
<Mickeytje> dit is hetzelfde laken en pak
 * MichaelTel_ kan mijn nick niet wijzigen
<StefandeVries> Klopt, MichaelTel_, tot de DDoS over is niet.
<MichaelTel_> Wacht geduldig
<Mickeytje> http://pascal.nedlinux.nl/cgi-bin/schrijfsels.pl?document=rijbewijs
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries: waar hjaal je die info vandaan?
<OerHeks> wie ben je dan, MichaelTel_ ?
<OerHeks> :P
<StefandeVries> Mickeytje: uit #freenode.
<Mickeytje> ah k
<MichaelTel_> OerHeks: dat weet ik zelf ook niet :P
<Mickeytje> ddos'en met thor
<Mickeytje> dat moet niet moeilijk zijn om te breken
<_WolfeZ_> In plaats dat mensen die eruit gegooid worden gewooon wachten ofsow gaat het misschien ook sneller
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: vertel eens hoe jij een ddos zou pareren?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: ?
<Mickeytje> 5ED4988B.cm-7-5c.dynamic.ziggo.nl
<Mickeytje> ip?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: ?
<CooleP> toch fijn dat ict uit meer bestaat dan dom internet en nog dommere kantoor automagisering
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: :- )
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Die blog is van jou of niet?
<CooleP> blog ?
<Mickeytje> nee dat is een loner toch
<Mickeytje> en CooleP is dat niet
<CooleP> foei mickey
<Mickeytje> Wij zijn niet vergeten wat je zei
<CooleP> die website is van mij ja
<CooleP> coolepascal heb ik ook
<CooleP> maar staat niets op
<CooleP> es doen
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: als je wat wilt leren coden
<Mickeytje> lees eens die opdrachtjes
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Dat belgische dagboek is geniaal! en die windows support ook
<CooleP> ik ben geen loner ik ben immers heel cool
<Mickeytje> ipv random gui's bouwen
<CooleP> dank Wolfje
<CooleP> wie gaat er leren coden Mickey ?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Je weet net zo goed als ik dat ik gister ben begonnen met het lezen van dat boe.
<_WolfeZ_> *boek.
<CooleP> wat book ?
<CooleP> what book sry ?
<_WolfeZ_> jumping into c++
<Mickeytje> ik denk echt dat je eerst moet beginnen veel meer elementaire
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Zoals/
<Mickeytje> computer science made simple
<CooleP> jumping into c++ ? nooit van gehoord
<CooleP> wat wil je uiteindelijk bereiken Wolfje ?
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Geloof dat ie zo heet!
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Wil later applicatie ontwikkelaar worden, jaja micketje hou het maar voor je!
<CooleP> later ? hoe oud ben je nu dan ?
<Mickeytje> je weet met wie je praat het _WolfeZ_
<StefandeVries> Ambitie.  Daar houd ik van.
<Mickeytje> de 1337 CooleP
<MichaelTel_> Ik dacht van glenfeddich, Stefan?
<MichaelTel_> :P
<CooleP> StefandeVries, je hebt een punt
<Mickeytje> he's going to spank that ass and you are going to cry.
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: 14
<StefandeVries> Glenfiddich ook. :P
<CooleP> ok Wolfje, prima leeftijd om er mee te beginnen
<CooleP> maar
<CooleP> dan zou ik wel helemaal bij het begin beginnen
<CooleP> dat geeft je later forse voorsproing
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Zoals?
<Mickeytje> We hebben hem dat al verteld pascal !
<CooleP> nou
<Mickeytje> 100^2
<CooleP> ohw
<CooleP> nu nogmaals dan
<OerHeks> begin = pen & papier?
<CooleP> C++ is een hogere taal afgeleid van C,,, C is een redelijke lage taal dicht bvij de computer...  maar leer eerst hoe een computer werkt
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Zoals CooleP  Het uit legt is veel beter!
<Mickeytje> OerHeks: stokken en stenen
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Een computer werkt met stroom :P
<CooleP> simpele vraag aan je Wolfje (liep ik net nog tegen aan) hoeveel is 32000 + 1000 ?
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: Daarom is het ook CooleP
<Mickeytje> ik leerde hem kennen toen ik 14 was
<Mickeytje> en net zoveel wist als jij
<OerHeks> Een computer moet eerst lekker warm worden.
<_WolfeZ_> 4200
<_WolfeZ_> oh wacht grapje
<CooleP> 4200 ???
<_WolfeZ_> 33000
<CooleP> als ik je nu zeg dat het -233 is snap je dat dan ?
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Eeh nee niet echt
<CooleP> dat is nl een probleem waar ik net nog tegen aan lief
<StefandeVries> Ja, unsigned/signed shorts.
<CooleP> nu Wolfje... als je snapt waarom dat zo is  dan weet je hoe een computer werkt en dan weet je ook hoe je met C om moet leren gaan
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries: niet de hele tijd dat vingertje in de klas opsteken, he
<Mickeytje> :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik riep meestal gewoon.
<StefandeVries> Wachten op de anderen duurde me te lang. :P
<CooleP> dat is niet netjes stefan altijd via de voorzitter spreken
<StefandeVries> Ik heet geen Wilders.
<StefandeVries> "Mevrouw de voorzitter..."
<Mickeytje> ik vind dat als _WolfeZ_ coded
<Mickeytje> hij alles zelf moet doen
<Mickeytje> dus geen 'standaard code'
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Oke, leuk iemand die slecht is in rekenen een reken vraag geven :P
<CooleP> oei hoor ik hier copy paste ?
<Mickeytje> ja
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Sorry dat ik niet alle tuts snap en dan een code copy en paste om hem te leren begrijpen
<MichaelTel> copy/paste oftewel sleur en pleur
<Mickeytje> maar daar leer je niets van
<CooleP> Wolfje ik ben ook niet bijster goed in rekenen hoor maar als je dat soort dingen niet weet kan je zo bij microsoft beginnen en daar de zelfde bagger maken die ze nu hebben
<CooleP> gewoon beginnen bij het begin
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Word nog liever putjesschepper
<CooleP> toen ik zo oud was als jij programeerde ik in assembler
<Mickeytje> met ponskaarten?
<Mickeytje> :P
<CooleP> Putjesschepper is een nette baan Wolfje   niet je ambitie maar een nette baan
<_WolfeZ_> dat zijn toch geloijk de 1 en o?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Mickeytje> nee assembler is net wat hoger.
<CooleP> Mickey in fact ik had toen nog geen computer maar kon wel 8080 assembler coden
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Better dan bij microsoft werken
<Mickeytje> CooleP: netjes hoor
<OerHeks> CooleP is een Altair-typje :-D
<CooleP> Wolfje je hebt gelijk Maikel ook   ik deed nl zelf naar 0 en 1 vertalen   dat was toen heel gewoon
<CooleP> maar dat hoeft nu niet meer hoor
<Mickeytje> maar dat is het niet hetzelfde
<Mickeytje> als assembly
<Mickeytje> dat is weer nog een niveau lager
<CooleP> OerHeks,   bijna  ik had later een Sinclair
<Mickeytje> c->assembly->binair
<CooleP> hmmm Mickey niet helemaal
<OerHeks> Ik ook, zx81
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Maar moet ik dan gewoon met basic beginnen :?
<CooleP> OEr ik had een ZX80 met een irq generator en een ZX80 rommetje
<Mickeytje> C
<CooleP> BASIC ???? no way
<Mickeytje> of een goed computer sciene boek
<CooleP> doe maar gewoon C
<CooleP> geen C++
<CooleP> gewoon C
<CooleP> MAAAR
<CooleP> lees eens wat over microprocessors en over digitale techniek
<CooleP> iets heel simpels
<CooleP> kom ik dagelijks tegen
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Heb je een boek?]
<CooleP> ken je het theorema van de morgan ?
<_WolfeZ_> Nope
<Mickeytje> ik heb een boek _WolfeZ_
<Mickeytje> hebben?
<CooleP> ik zoek dalijk voor je
<CooleP> maar
<CooleP> de Morgan zegt iets heel simpels
<CooleP> nl
<_WolfeZ_> nou?
<CooleP> A and B     =     NOT (A OR B)
<CooleP> kom ik dagekijks tegen
<CooleP> veel coders weten zoiets simpels niet
<siegie> CooleP: ge moet ook niet te laag beginnen, het moet leuk blijven he :) Zodat je toch snel al wat code kan schrijven die iets of wat zinvol is
<_WolfeZ_> eehm even denkend van uit pytaorasch
<Mickeytje> ?
<_WolfeZ_> ofsow
<StefandeVries> Daar heb je niks aan, _WolfeZ_.
<CooleP> siegie, hij wil iets leren dat is wat anders dan snel wat code frotten
<StefandeVries> Logica is niet wiskunde.
<_WolfeZ_> a en b kuunnen niet het zelfde zijn omdat ze bij elkaar komen?
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_:
<Mickeytje> ivm de code of conduct van ubuntu
<Mickeytje> ga ik je een privmsg geven
<Mickeytje> daar kan je het boek oppikken
<CooleP> mooi maikel
<siegie> CooleP: ik zou bijv python overwegen, ...
<CooleP> siegie, ik denk daar anders over
<CooleP> maar
<Mickeytje> lees eens een paar hoofdstukken _WolfeZ_
<CooleP> hij mag natuurlijk doen wat hij wil
<CooleP> echter
<CooleP> wil hij echt iets leren over programeren
<CooleP> dan nmoet je niet beginnen met 6 talen te leren
<_WolfeZ_> Wat hij wil
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Waar dan mee?
<CooleP> ik heb er zo'n 40 gedaan ik meen er een klein beetje van te weten
<Mickeytje> Perl en C
<Mickeytje> de rest is secundair
 * Mickeytje rent weg
<CooleP> Wolfje gewoon C of iets wat daar op lijkt is een goed begin
<CooleP> maar vooral
<CooleP> leer iets over hoe computers werken
<Mickeytje> CooleP: check ander channel
<Mickeytje> dat is wat ik hem net heb meegeven
<CooleP> helaas vind je dat niet zo wn3l meer
<siegie> Beginnen bij 1 met een goed boek, zodat de noodzakelijke  achtergrond er automatisch bijkomt
<Mickeytje> dit boek werd aangeraden op harvard/mit
<Mickeytje> met computer science
<_WolfeZ_> Okee dit ben ik morgen alweer vergeten dus ik ga nu dta boek niet lezen!
<Mickeytje> ???
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Als ik dat boek nu ga lezen ben ik het morgen alweer vergeten.
<CooleP> Wolfje
<_WolfeZ_> ja?
<CooleP> zoek eens wat op over microcontrollers
<CooleP> iet echt wat jij zoekt
<CooleP> maar
<Mickeytje> de weg naar rome is ook niet gebouwd in 1 dag
<CooleP> daar kan je wel hele essentiele digen van leren
<CooleP> waartom zijn er bv computers met 64 bits en waarom met 16
<CooleP> en waarom zijn het geen 10 bits
<CooleP> dat soort dingen
<Mickeytje> en dit
<Mickeytje> als je uitleg per video wilt hebben
<Mickeytje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvTsFjDuag8&list=PLhQjrBD2T380dhmG9KMjsOQogweyjEeVQ
<Mickeytje> van een 'cursus' die ik heb gevolgd
<CooleP> ohh Wolfje
<CooleP> schiet me te binnen
<Mickeytje> erg veel en ten techinsch
<CooleP> iets heel moois voor je
<CooleP> Wolfje heb je pen en papier bij de handf ?
<_WolfeZ_> nope maar wel vim
<Mickeytje> werk je daar nu al mee?
<_WolfeZ_> Jep
<Mickeytje> je weet het nu met die modussen?
<StefandeVries> De basic dingen zijn ook niet moeilijk.
<_WolfeZ_> Jep
<Mickeytje>  hjkl
<Mickeytje> ?
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Wat is er dan?
<CooleP> Wolfje scrhjijf op    Richard Buckland
<CooleP> en zoek die eens op youtube op
<CooleP> beginnen bij les 1
<CooleP> ehm
<CooleP> nee 1 mag je over slaan
<CooleP> begin maar bij 2
<CooleP> en gewoon kijken
<CooleP> zijn elke keer filmpjes van 40 min
<CooleP> daar leer je wat van
<CooleP> die vent verteld precies wat ik je zou vertellen
<CooleP> met dat verschil dat hij heel relaxed is
<CooleP> en ik heel streng ben
<CooleP> kan je aan Maikel vragen
<Mickeytje> zo en nu is het einde van de prive les
<CooleP> hihihi
<Mickeytje> hij heeft huiswerk
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Waarom moet ik een filmpje kijken waarin iemand vertelt over een meid in de bus dat een boek aan het lezen was? Waar hij kinderen meee wou?
<StefandeVries> Zo werkt een computer eigenlijk ook.
<CooleP> Wolfez
<CooleP> die vent geeft les aan een universiteit
<CooleP> daar zit hij niet voor niets
<OerHeks> "een programma is net als je kindje"?
<CooleP> van die gast kan je wat leren
<Mickeytje> OerHeks: sommige jazeker
<StefandeVries> Dat is geen garantie, CooleP, geloof me.
<CooleP> ondanks dat zijn lessen nogal chaotisch zijn
<Mickeytje> of...een stuk staal
<CooleP> Stefan je weet dat ik het volkjomen met je eens ben maar Ricard Buckland heeft het door
<StefandeVries> Dat wel.
<CooleP> Dus Wolfje gewoon doen wat CoolePascal zegt
<Mickeytje> en gewoon veel doen
<Mickeytje> en geen plagiaat plegen
<CooleP> CoolePascal is overigens profesor aan de Technische Universiteit van Schimmert ;)
<Mickeytje> lol
<MichaelTel> En StefandeVries aan die van Heerlen en Nijmegen?
<MichaelTel> :)
<_WolfeZ_> pffff kijk pas 4 minuten en val nu al in slaap, denk dat ik zo even een blikje energy pak
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: wederom dacht je dat het ooit makkelijk was?
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Menneer, mag ik drinken tijdens de les?
<CooleP> nee wolfje het is gewwoon allang kinderbedtijd !!
<Mickeytje> ja
<Mickeytje> 14 jaar
<Mickeytje> ga eens dokertje spelen met je buurmeisje
<Mickeytje> ipv dat gehang achter de computer
<mlankhorst> straks ook mijn bedtijd XD
<CooleP> drinken mag altijd.. maar geen koffie in het computer lokaal
<_WolfeZ_> normaal ga ik om 3 slapen ofsow, nee dat wijf is lelijk
<mlankhorst> en ik ben nog hyper.. brr
<CooleP> alhoewel   in mijn computer lokaal staat geen compouters
<CooleP> weg met die krengen
<CooleP> niet nodig
<Mickeytje> pascal is van de oude stempel
<CooleP> mlankhorst, hyper ?
<Mickeytje> 1e meeting
 * mlankhorst adhd
<Mickeytje> komt hij met een afgestompt potloot en een notitieblokje
<Mickeytje> en maar rekenen en rekenen
<Mickeytje> terwijl ik dacht dat computers daar goed in waren
<_WolfeZ_> moet im het filmpje kijken of is luisteren genoeg?
<Mickeytje> hoe groot is jouw spanningsboog _WolfeZ_
<Mickeytje> ?
<_WolfeZ_> wattes?
<Mickeytje> Hoe lang kan jij je aandacht ergens ophouden?
<_WolfeZ_> kort
<CooleP> Wolfje het is nu te laat he   het is een heel jaar aan lessen die hoef je niet aleemaal meteen te bekijken
<CooleP> maar
<CooleP> Richard legt uit wat een transistor is
<CooleP> wat digitale logica is
<CooleP> en dan pas gaat hij naar programeer talen
<CooleP> hij legt ook uit hoe je een probleem moet aanpakken
<StefandeVries> Sowieso, logica.
<CooleP> niet zomaar beginnen
<_WolfeZ_> hij is nu eindelijk bij de voorbeelden
<CooleP> maar voorbereiden
<Mickeytje> Je weet normaal hoeveel $$$ je betaald voor deze privelessen, _WolfeZ_ ?
<Mickeytje> Beter grijp je ze aan :)
<_WolfeZ_> wacht las ik net dat dit me een jaar les scheelt?
<Mickeytje> ehh op mbo == lifetime
<Mickeytje> Als je nu oplet gooien ze je de klas uit op je 16e voor te bijdehand zijn
<Mickeytje> zoals bij mij
<_WolfeZ_> EHHM exuseer mij even ik ben even naar richard aan het kijken!
<Mickeytje> Braaf
<_WolfeZ_> Even is dit en grap hij kan niet eens een fucking bestandje openen!
<Mickeytje> als ik chmod 000 bestand doe
<Mickeytje> en dan nog eens een lsattr erover heen
<Mickeytje> dan jij ook wss niet
<_WolfeZ_> oke oke oke rustig
<_WolfeZ_> ik kijk wel verder
<_WolfeZ_> Oh ik dacht dat binary alleen uit eenen en nullen bestond
<CooleP> ja het is een beetje zo als onze regering die bestaat vooral uit nullen
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Nee!
<_WolfeZ_> uit 32000 + 1000
<CooleP> ahhh
<CooleP> welnu
<CooleP> wat is het grootste getal dat je met 16 bits kan maken ?
<_WolfeZ_> Zo ver zijn we nog niet!!
<CooleP> ahh
<CooleP> nu daar gaat dat verhaal van 32000+1000 over he   je loopt dan over de limiet
<Mickeytje> overflow
<Mickeytje> boem pats
 * Mickeytje schenkt een glasje wodka voor _WolfeZ_ in
<Mickeytje> wel opdrinken, he
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Graag zelfs
<Mickeytje> 14....en nu al verpest
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Bednkt voor die filmpjes, heb ik tenminste wat te doen tijdens ict als we weer met word bezig gaan!
<Mickeytje> <zucht> ict = wordt
<Mickeytje> word
<Mickeytje> no wonder
<CooleP> Mickey dat is nu juist de reden waarom de moderne ICTers allemaal te achterlijk voor weoorden zijn
<CooleP> daar heet Wolfje toch een punt.
<Mickeytje> muisklikken noemt men ict
<Mickeytje> ik noem het typgeiten
<CooleP> ik heb nooit een tekstverwerker nodifg gehade
<CooleP> maak mijn documenten gewoon met LaTeX
<Mickeytje> nerd :P
<CooleP> lekker snel te genereren
<CooleP> niet nerd
<CooleP> gewoon heel makkelijk
<CooleP> tegenwoordig
<_WolfeZ_> Bij ons weeten ze niet eens hoe je een foto in voegt in word
<StefandeVries> LaTeX.  Fijn gebeuren dat.
<Mickeytje> ik heb het nog nooit gebruikt om eerlijk te zijn.
<CooleP> Stefan nerd
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: mbo niveau 2?
<mlankhorst> latex is lekker :D
<_WolfeZ_> mavo
<StefandeVries> LilyPond is ook maar gewoon LaTeX.
<CooleP> mlankhorst, ja right ;)
<mlankhorst> \begin{math} hupla!
<StefandeVries> Veel te veel, mlankhorst.
<StefandeVries> Gewoon $   $
<StefandeVries> Of $$   $$
<mlankhorst> StefandeVries: alleen voor kleine dinkies
<StefandeVries> Niet per se waar.
<_WolfeZ_> oh het word intressant, hij is mij machine taal en chips
<mlankhorst> de opmaak is in ieder geval niet helemaal hetzelfde en volgens mij nummert hij ze niet met die $$, ik heb alleen een tijd lang geen latex hoeven te gebruiken voor wiskunde dus ik weet het ook niet meer zeker
<Mickeytje> lekker chips
<_WolfeZ_> een transistor intressant -_-
<Mickeytje> met _WolfeZ_ is het net een football match
<_WolfeZ_> waarom moet ik dit n uur kijken 60minuten
<Mickeytje> niets moet
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ik meen het!
<_WolfeZ_> Jawel het moety van mij zelf
<_WolfeZ_> yess de microprossesor
<CooleP> liever dat je daar naar kijkt dan naar voetbal of dat domme DWDD
<_WolfeZ_> dwdd?
<CooleP> De Wereld Draait Door Wolfje
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Dat zit wel go?ed, waarom naar een spel kijken waar ze tegen een bal aantrappen en gelijk op de grond liggen te janken als ze geraakt worden
<_WolfeZ_> Okee ik ga ff terug spoelen ben de draad kwijt
<CooleP> nu ja als je van sport houdt dan moet je zelf achter die bal rennen he en niet tv kijen
<CooleP> ok
<StefandeVries> Niet zo veel kletsen.
<CooleP> opleten dan
<StefandeVries> Kijken en aantekeningen maken.
<_WolfeZ_> aantekeningen?
<_WolfeZ_> Kon je dat niet eerder zeggen?
<Mickeytje> <facepalm>
<MichaelTel> ROFL
<Mickeytje> moeen we alles voorkauwen
<Mickeytje> verteren en dan uitpoepen voor je?
<CooleP> oef
<_WolfeZ_> ben al terug aan het kijken bij de transistors
<_WolfeZ_> CooleP: Zoiets?
<_WolfeZ_> http://pastie.org/7896247
<_WolfeZ_> Oh is beetje dubbel gekopieerd
<_WolfeZ_> Heb gewoon et belangrijkste denk ik er uit gehaald?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: ?
<_WolfeZ_> http://pastie.org/7896247
<CP> Mickey zit nog op ander kenaal met me te kletsen
<_WolfeZ_> stuur hem deze link wil je? http://pastie.org/7896247
<Mickeytje> tja
<Mickeytje> ik denk het
<Mickeytje> maar ehh
<CP> rare manietr vn aantekeingen maken
<Mickeytje> idd
<Mickeytje> ik wilde het niet zeggen.
<_WolfeZ_> Sorry.
<CP> wat is er mis met papier ?
<StefandeVries> Dat kan niet op je iPad.
<Mickeytje>  onderbreek je dan keer op keer het filmpje?
<Mickeytje> just wondering..
<_WolfeZ_> CP: Geen zin om naar beneden te gaan
<Mickeytje> moet jij niet slapen trouwens?
<Mickeytje> :P
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Nee
<CP> nee ?
<Mickeytje>  geen ouderlijk toezicht?
<CP> Wolfje het is half elf
<_WolfeZ_> Wacht is dat fucking kleine zwarte dingetje de prosessor?
<_WolfeZ_> CP: Ja en?
<Mickeytje> hehe
<Mickeytje> juist
<CP> kinderbedtijd al lang
<_WolfeZ_> In de reclame`s zijn ze zo groot
<Mickeytje> je kan ook eens de intel youtube filmpjes kijken
<Mickeytje> hoe ze die dingen bouwen
<StefandeVries> Nou, CP, stop Mickeytje dan eens in, eindelijk.
<Mickeytje> krijg je nog meer respect
<StefandeVries> Hij wordt opstandig.
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries: als jij mij instopt
<Mickeytje> wil ik ook een nachtzoentje
<CoolePascal> Mickeytje, mag mij instoppen
<_WolfeZ_> Oh moet slapen van me ouders, ben er zo weer. Ze gaan over 10 minutjes weer naar beneden denk ik.
<Mickeytje> ROFL
<CoolePascal> Wolfje foei
<Mickeytje> wij helpen je niet meer ;P
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Wil de 3 les ook zien!
<Mickeytje> wij doen niet ouderlijk ondermijnende tacktieken
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: dat is veelste veel info man
<Mickeytje> onthoud je nooit
<CoolePascal> dat is waar ja
<CoolePascal> MAAR
<CoolePascal> het zijn goede lessen
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: met aantekeningen wel :{
<_WolfeZ_> *:P
<CoolePascal> gaat al vrij snel over C en zo
<_WolfeZ_> tot zo me pa komt zo binnen!
<StefandeVries> Held. :P
<Mickeytje> ik stel voor dat iedereen /ignore _WolfeZ_ doet tot morgen 07.00 :)
<Luckiboy> lol
<CoolePascal> nee gewoon een strengere pa sturen
<Mickeytje> zo de kinders zijn op bed
<Mickeytje> ik deel de vodka uit
<Luckiboy> !rondje vodka
<CoolePascal> hmmm liever wat anders Wodka is niet mijn ding
<CoolePascal> es kijken wat ik nog in de kast heb staan
<Luckiboy> Ah, doet die het niet meer?
 * StefandeVries geeft CoolePascal Laphroaig 25.
<MichaelTel> Hier niet, Luckiboy in offtopic wel
<Mickeytje>  saaai
<Mickeytje> misschien moet ik eens een bot aanswengelen
<Luckiboy> Oh ja, sh_t, dat is waar.
<Mickeytje> ik heb er laast 1 gekregen van Chaosje
<Luckiboy> Is WolfeZ gepakt?
<Mickeytje> hehe
<Mickeytje> over de knie bij papa
<Mickeytje> 'sorry papa, ik zet die computer ut'
<Luckiboy> lol
<Mickeytje> 'nee, die vodka...die mensen maken maar grapjes'
<Luckiboy> Wij, grapjes?
<Mickeytje> altijd, je weet toch
<StefandeVries> Wij maken hier verdorie geen grapjes.
<Luckiboy> Ik wou net zeggen.
<Mickeytje> nee, tucht en discipline daar moeten we het van hebben.
 * Mickeytje schiet in de houding
<StefandeVries> Hard leren en aantekeningen maken.
<Mickeytje> zo katholiek schoolbankje
<Luckiboy> Oppercommendant StefandeVries.
<StefandeVries> Nah.
 * Luckiboy is bezig met een html5 clone van Super Mario Bros.
<Mickeytje> cool!
<Luckiboy> Staat nog wel in kinderschoenen, moet ik erbij zeggen.
<Luckiboy> Maar het gaat me lukken.
<CoolePascal> CoolePascal, is bezig met DSP bordje
<CoolePascal> gaat ook goed
<CoolePascal> maar even genoeg
<Mickeytje> ik film
<Mickeytje> dat fietsen gaat je niet in de koude kleren zitten
<Mickeytje> morgen weer klimmen
<CoolePascal> effe muziek spelen
<CoolePascal> Mickeytje, auto, lift
<Luckiboy> Morgen ga ik naar familie.
<Mickeytje> mijn klimpartner is bijna familie
<Mickeytje> of meer dan dat :)
<Luckiboy> :) Dan is het iig altijd gezellig.
<Mickeytje>  oh ik heb het over een niet relationele vrienschap, die niet erg doorsnee is
<Mickeytje> niet mijn GF
<Mickeytje> Je leert elkaar wel goed kennen als je soms 3 dagen in 1 tent ligt weg te rotten ivm slechtweer
<_WolfeZ_> Ben er weer
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heeft die gast ook een website?
<CoolePascal> niet dat ik weet Wolfez    hij doet dat allemal via de uiversiteit en daar moet je dan ingeswchreven zijn    dat verteld hij in les 1
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, kan ik c compilen met g++?
<CoolePascal> ja maar waarom gebruik je niet gewoon gcc
<_WolfeZ_> idk
<_WolfeZ_> Omdat k niet weet hoe die werkt
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_:
<Mickeytje> als je echt wilt
<Mickeytje> en echt kan
<Mickeytje> en tijd inversteerd
<Mickeytje> schrijf je in sept in voor de cs50 module van harvard en mit
<Mickeytje> het is 20 uur per week werken
<Mickeytje> cs50x
<Mickeytje> dat is van rekenen tot code in c naar python naar php enz
<Mickeytje> om je een vrij brede basis te geven
<CoolePascal> issie nog wat jong voor..
<CoolePascal> wel goed d`t wel
<Mickeytje> als doet hij maar 20%
<Mickeytje> dan ishet nog een flinke winst
<CoolePascal> heb je meer aan dan aan zo'n duffe vmbo school
<Mickeytje> pss
<StefandeVries> Wat kost dat?
<Mickeytje> 0
<Mickeytje> je moet netjes je huiswerk doen
<_WolfeZ_> Ten eeerste dat is in amerika, geen geld, wil bij mn familie blijven
<Mickeytje> na 2 falen = exit
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: gratis
<Mickeytje> via internet
<Mickeytje> college volgen
<Mickeytje> dit is atm booming op universiteiten afaik
 * Luckiboy gaat, CYA
<Mickeytje> via een internet omgeving zovee mogelijk leerlingen werven/door heen loodsen
<_WolfeZ_> Is in het engels zeker?
<Mickeytje> Ja
<_WolfeZ_> Ehh daar is men engels niet goed genoeg voor!
<Mickeytje> computer science is per definitie in het Engels
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: als je interesse hebt kan ik je een college laten zien met opdrachten
<Mickeytje> maar I tell you: het is niet lichtvaardig.
<Mickeytje> Tja, je leert het of het wordt nooit wat, imho.
<Mickeytje>  doei doei
<Mickeytje> pappie is boos
<CoolePascal> vast wel
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-12
<johanvds> ik kan de streaming van mijn idjc niet verhogen op ubuntustudio 13.04 voorheen was alles oke :| weet iemand raad?
<johanvds> iedereen nog in  slaapmodus :)
<johanvds> kom later nog eens op terug
<mlankhorst> nah ben al een uurtje op, heb alleen niks te zeggen
<johanvds> hihihi ja kan ook he
<johanvds> ik ben al 3 uur op
<Mickeytje> goedemoggel
<perre`vl> 'moggût
<leoquant> hallo
<CasW> Hm, ligt het aan mij of ondersteunt de dash unicode niet helemaal, accenten niet helemaal goed? Brütal Legend staat erin als 'Brtal legend'
<leoquant> ik heb een erg, uh, beginners vraag. Hoe zet je, via een oude laptop, pfsense op binnen een homenetwork. Kortom in welke positie?
<leoquant> kan dat, daar komt ie, ook voor een router?
<Mickeytje> CasW: LOL
<_WolfeZ_> Begon dus net c++ tebegrijpen, maar ben al bezig met een tu c
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Weet nu ook wat minimaale en max is van 16bits!
<StefandeVries> Het verschil tussen signed en unsigned ken je ook nu?
<_WolfeZ_> 16 bits = -32768 tot 32767
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Daar ben ik nog niet!
<Karel-1> Een nieuwe gebruiker heeft Ubuntu 13.04 geïnstalleerd maar krijgt geen Wifi. Wat is daar aan te doen?
<_WolfeZ_> Ehhm zn internet aan doen :P
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Een float is toch de code die word gebruikt voor grote komma getallen, de komma is alleen een punt in de code?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<_WolfeZ_> en voor meer geheugen en meer precisie gebruik je een double?
<StefandeVries> Ja, over het algemeen wel ja.
<_WolfeZ_> Yess
<_WolfeZ_> Begin het tre snappen
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Unsigned is voor hele getallen dus nietnegatief!
<StefandeVries> Fout.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: ?
<StefandeVries> Unsigned is voor positieve getallen.
<StefandeVries> Niet alleen voor gehele getallen.
<StefandeVries> int, double, float en short kunnen allemaal signed of unsigned zijn.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ik zij hele getallen en niet negatief! En met hele hetallen bedoel ik dus +getallen
<StefandeVries> Dat is, sorry, gewoon de foute benaming _WolfeZ_.
<StefandeVries> Geheel: int, long int, long long int.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Oke, zal het onthouden
<_WolfeZ_> http://home.scarlet.be/~pcoleman/techinfo/Cursus_C/hfst1.htm Dit ben ik aan het lezen nu
<Mickeytje> hey _WolfeZ_
<Mickeytje> ik zag niet een gifje
<Mickeytje> deed mij aan jou denken
<_WolfeZ_> hey Mickeytje
<Mickeytje> http://www2.skoftenmedia.com/images/gifdump/228/24.gif
<Mickeytje> Je ziet al dat moois, maar het is zo moeilijk bereikbaar
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Nee ik drink me melk helemaal op melk is lekker
<_WolfeZ_> Lol
<Mickeytje> het is een metafoor
<_WolfeZ_> MichaelTel: Ben er achter wat floads zijn enz
<Mickeytje> zo zo
<Mickeytje> wat is dat dan?
<Mickeytje> en wat is een integer?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Een float = laat je toe om een groot komma getal te gebruiken! De komma is alleen wel in de code een put!
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: 16 bits: van -32768 tot 32767
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Een integer is een een rij "bits"
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: En een double float gebruik je voor meer geheugen en meer precisie!
<Mickeytje> groot komma getal?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: bijv 95846.9478573532
<perre`vl> of pi
<perre`vl> :)
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: unsigned is voor possitieve getalen en singed voor negatieve getallen
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Verder ben ik nog niet!
<StefandeVries> Nog steeds niet helemaal, _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> Verdorie wat nou ?
<StefandeVries> Unsigned = alleen positieve getalen, signed = positieve en negatieve getallen.
<_WolfeZ_> oh oke
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Wat denk je er van?
<Mickeytje> goed hoor
<_WolfeZ_> :- )
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Voor het eerst dat ik blij van je word!
<Mickeytje> ...
<_WolfeZ_> http://home.scarlet.be/~pcoleman/techinfo/Cursus_C/hfst1.htm Ik ga nu de opdrachten van oefening een doen!
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Opdracht een met sucses gehaald!
<marinus> marinus
<Mickeytje> Mickeytje
<_WolfeZ_> wolfje
<StefandeVries> Dus.
<_WolfeZ_> doei
<_WolfeZ_> doe
<_WolfeZ_> i
<marinus> hallo allemaal
<marinus> ben ik erin???
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<marinus> ok hoi allemaal
<marinus> weet iemand een paranormaal chat in t nederlands???
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<marinus> ok
<marinus> hoe zoek ik verschillende charsites op [m] irc?
<_WolfeZ_> marinus: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=irc+paranormale+chat
<marinus> dank je noteer het
<marinus> ga er nu even uit groetjes marinus
<_WolfeZ_> Sorry, ik ga toc verder met c++!
<StefandeVries> Waarom?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ben daar nu al te ver mee heen om te switchen!
<_WolfeZ_> En ik vind c++ veel duidelijker!
<_WolfeZ_> maar die richard doet zekker alleen c -_-
<Mickeytje> ...
<Mickeytje> da fok
<Mickeytje> 14 jaar en te ver met c++
<Mickeytje> gisteren geleerd wat een integer is
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Nee, ik snap de code veel beter dan die van c\
<_WolfeZ_> Maar als het echt het geval is dat die richard alleen c doet, zit er niks anders op
<Mickeytje> CooleP heeft het gezegd en iedereen om je heen
<Mickeytje> maar je weet het beter.
<Mickeytje> sterkte.
<_WolfeZ_> Zo te zien geeft die gast alleen c.
<_WolfeZ_> Dus dan doe ik wel c, nu happy?
<Mickeytje> Ik neem _WolfeZ_ pauze voor 48 uur
<_WolfeZ_> Pff het word machine code voor deze les!
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<_WolfeZ_> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey _WolfeZ_, hoe is het ermee?
<_WolfeZ_> Gaat, ben nu lecture 4 aan het kijken, a simple c program
<_WolfeZ_> Het gaat over kippen :P
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Met jou?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: De taal veranderd ook met de dag bij jou he...
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Hoezo?
<lordievader> Eerst Python, toen C++, weer terug naar Python, en toen weer C. Allemaal in een week tijd...
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Anderhalf, heb zo net getwijfeld over c of c++. Maar die richard geeft echt fijne uitleg dus ik hou het bij c!
<_WolfeZ_> Richard heeft 3 kippen zegt zijn programma
<lordievader> Dat zeg je nu... Ik spreek je mogen wel weer ;)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Is goed!
<_WolfeZ_> Ahah die gast krijgt en error en ik niet :)
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik ga niet weg, als je dat denkt. ^ is een halve uitdrukking.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Hij gebruikt de compiler gcc, maar ik g++ maakt dat uit?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik ken C/C++ te slecht om daar een zinnig antwoord op te geven.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke maar is er veel verschil tussen compilers?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/172587/what-is-the-difference-between-g-and-gcc
<_WolfeZ_> bedankt
<_WolfeZ_> Eerst de error die ik krijg oplossen
<_WolfeZ_> wtf! Stome error
<_WolfeZ_> De error is gefixt
<Guest4973> hay
<Guest4973> oooh
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Het is me gelukt :- ), Ik weet hoeveel kippen richard heeft!
<CoolePascal> dat weet ik niet eens ;)
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Wil je de code?
<StefandeVries> Daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar.
<_WolfeZ_> https://github.com/WolfeZ/learning-c/blob/master/WolfeZ/chickens.c
<_WolfeZ_> Ik weet het het is heel simpel!
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> weet je nu ook
<CoolePascal> waarom die & voor chicken staat in scanf ?
<CoolePascal> enw aarom die niet in printf staat
<_WolfeZ_> Ehhm, niet 100% maar heb ergens gelezen dat & er is om data opte slaan die word ingevoerd.
<CoolePascal> ja maar dat is nu net wel relevant in c om te weten
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heb ik het goed?
<CoolePascal> hmmm niet echt....    weet je het verschil tussennn     * en &   ?
<_WolfeZ_> in c of gewoon?
<CoolePascal> c
<CoolePascal> en c++ ook trouwdnx
<_WolfeZ_> Nee. Heb alleen zijn lessen gevolgd heeft ie niet uitgelegd, tot nu toe!
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> ok nou
<_WolfeZ_> Daarom was dat van & ook een gokje
<CoolePascal> dart komt dan vast nog wel
<CoolePascal> al vrij snel
<CoolePascal> met * bedoel je het addres van een pointer
<StefandeVries> Bij welke aflevering ben je nu?
<CoolePascal> met & bedoel je de inhoud van dat addres
<CoolePascal> maar
<_WolfeZ_> Lecture 5: Clarity (C programming #2) - Richard Buckland UNSW
<CoolePascal> heel vaak geef je aleen maar een ptr door
<CoolePascal> dat is handig
<CoolePascal> maar niet iedereen snapt dat
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Was er ook achter wat het min en maxiamale van 16 bits is, ben het alleen vergeten
<CoolePascal> nu Wolfje dat moet je igg zo pas klaar weten want dat ga je nogal eens tegen komen
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: het is iets met -32136 en 32136 geloof ik
<grego87> hallo..
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<grego87> iemand ervaring met cygwin ? :-)
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Maar ik ga ff lecture 5 kijken
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Hij is nu aan het uitleggen over de function, die is altijd main kan je der ook bijv base van maken?
<CoolePascal> nee , in C heb je altijd een main functie   waar het feest begint.....    er zijn wel wat systemen waar je die niet niet ziet dan is hij verborgen maar hij is er altijd
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Niet zonder de compiler te herdefinieren.
<StefandeVries> Wat Pascal zegt.
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: He is gcc beter dan g++?
<CoolePascal> nee
<CoolePascal> gcc is wat anders dan g++
<_WolfeZ_> Dus ik kan gewoon g++ blijven gebruiken? Die vind ik namelijk veel sneller!
<CoolePascal> lijkt me niet heel verstandig
<CoolePascal> kom je vroeg of laat met link problemen te zitten
<CoolePascal> en dat ga je nooit vncden
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: link problemen?
<CoolePascal> problemen zijn nooit goed... wat linken is mag Richard je vertellen
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> Daar gaan we weer.
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Oke die gast geeft echt goed les!
<CoolePascal> heb ik je gezegd, hij is bijna zo goed als ik.
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Oh dan heb ik liever les van jou :- )
<CoolePascal> ohw ?? maar CoolePascal is heel streng hoor
<CoolePascal> bovendien, als ik les geef sta ik ondertussen rustig gitaar te spelen want the show must go on he
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Ja en? Des te strenger des te beter je leert!
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Lekker relaxend toch!
<StefandeVries> Je hebt hem nog nooit horen spelen.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Nou en.
<21WAAKUOJ> StefandeVries: het is makkelijk om zonder main te doen, je verliest alleen de c runtime :)
<_WolfeZ_> Yeah ik kan uitrekenen hoeveel geld / 2
<_WolfeZ_> hoeveel geld ik heb /2
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Oke dit is echt vreemd
<CoolePascal> ?
<_WolfeZ_> Wacht ik stuur je code en output
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: http://pastie.org/7898939
<StefandeVries> Weet je nog wat ik zei over unsigned/signed?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: ja
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft hiermee te maken.
<StefandeVries> Heb je geprobeerd een groot getal in te voeren?
<_WolfeZ_> Maar hoe werkt dat?
<_WolfeZ_> Nee?
<CoolePascal> wolfje je geeft onzin input dus krijg je ook onzin eruit.   je krijg wat stefan nu aan kaart
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Oke, ik ben weg moet eten
<_WolfeZ_> Doei
<CoolePascal> k
<kashas> hello
<kashas> hallo ik heb een vraagje
<_WolfeZ_> oke?\
<kashas> hoe verwijder je een wachtwoord bij een gebruikersaccount bij ubuntu 12.04 LTS??
<mlankhorst> passwd -d accountnaam
<kashas> waar moet je dat intypen?
<imkes60> heb je al een terminal open, kashas?
<perre`vl> g'naaf
<mlankhorst> gedag
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Skald_9_> ik zit met 4 verschillende de's op m'n notebook, is het mogelijk dat dit de snelheid beinvloed ?
<OerHeks> weinig, alleen met updates heb je meer tijd nodigjes.
<Skald_9_> ok :)
<Skald_9_> ja dat had ik al gemerkt
<Skald_9_> veel updates altijd
<Skald_9_> kde is daar uiteindelijk niet zoveel trager dan de anderen (unity, xfce & cinnamon)
<OerHeks> Ik vind Kubuntu ook lichter dan unity.
<Skald_9_> ik heb die indruk ook meestal
<OerHeks> Maar met een SSD merk ik weinig verschil.
<Skald_9_> maar ik gebruik unity bijna nooit
<Skald_9_> vandaar dat ik op deze pc xubuntu gebruik
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi.
<MichaelTel> Hiep.
<CoolePascal> hmmmzz
<_WolfeZ_> hey CoolePascal
<CoolePascal> o/
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Lecture 5 heb ik af!
<CoolePascal> aha  waar ging het over ?
<_WolfeZ_> Ehhm
<_WolfeZ_> of fscan en hoe je dingen kan bereken met c enzo
<CoolePascal> ok
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Maar vooral over wat gebeurt er als je dit doet wat als je dit weglaat, wat als je geen integer terug geeft enz
<CoolePascal> ja precies jouw probleem dus... dat was nl waarom je onzin resultaat kreeg
<_WolfeZ_> Vind het nadeel aan he, dat het heel veel grappen zijn en weinig programmeren. Maar zn grapen draaien er wel weer om
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Had het over de return 0;
<CoolePascal> ok.
<_WolfeZ_> En het ging heel veel over functions
<perre`vl> openshot is een filmke aan't renderen :p
<perre`vl> cpu lag nie normaal ^^
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heb je ook nog een c boek voor me?
<OerHeks> Hier worden toch geen illegale download linkjes verspreid voor boeken die je gewoon dient te kopen?
<CoolePascal> Wolfex heb je al op min site gekeken
<CoolePascal> daar staat iets
<CoolePascal> niet bijster goed
<CoolePascal> en hier en daar een foutje
<CoolePascal> maar het is een begin
<CoolePascal> ff kijken moment
<CoolePascal> http://pascal.nedlinux.nl//documentatie/clinux.txt
<_WolfeZ_> Gestas: hi
<Gestas> Hi _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> het is rustig
<CoolePascal> het is niet altijd keet he
<_WolfeZ_> jammer
<CoolePascal> hoezo ben je zo'n keetschopper dan
<CoolePascal> Mickey is er niet he.. die zorgt wel voor leven in de brouwerij
<CoolePascal> ik niet ik ben altijd heel rustig en netjes en zo
<StefandeVries> *kuch*
<_WolfeZ_> .
<CoolePascal> waarom heb ik toch het gevoel dat Stefan het niet met mij eens is....
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: mickethe? No way!
<CoolePascal> ???
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heb het idee dat hij maar een beetje saai is!
<CoolePascal> nu ik ken Mickey al ruim 10 jaar he
<CoolePascal> saai issie niet echt
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, kan wel hoor.
<StefandeVries> Hij drinkt slechte whiskey.
<CoolePascal> klopt
<CoolePascal> heeftie van mij
<CoolePascal> ik hoefde ehm niet
<CoolePascal> drink geen uilenzeik
<CoolePascal> langzaam bedtijd voor mij
<CoolePascal> gn
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: hij is wel vroeh
<Mickeytje> zo
<Mickeytje> lekker dan
<OerHeks> :-)
<Mickeytje> 22:08 < _WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heb het idee dat hij maar een beetje saai is!
<Mickeytje> 22:09 < CoolePascal> nu ik ken Mickey al ruim 10 jaar he
<Mickeytje> Iemand kent mijn niet volgens mij
<Mickeytje> Waar woont dat jong...zal ik hem een onvergetelijke dag geven
<OerHeks> saai - saaier - dood.
<Mickeytje> schoppen we hem een berg op
<Mickeytje> weinig voer
<Mickeytje> afbeulen met hem
<Mickeytje> :P
<Mickeytje> Wat moet je doen voor Wolfez dat je niet saai bent?
<StefandeVries> Uit je blote bolletje weten wat MAX_INT is.
<StefandeVries> Living on the edge.
<Mickeytje> Ik geef je wel een edge als je wilt
<Mickeytje> wellicht niet diegene die je wilt.
<OerHeks> Living on proposed updates :-D
<Mickeytje> updates dronken doen
<Mickeytje> and pray
<Mickeytje> op een zondagavond, als het kantoor maandag open gaat
<OerHeks> Hoezo backup testen?
<Mickeytje> hmm vservers stoppen
<Mickeytje> kijken wie als eerste gaat klagen
<Mickeytje> Ik zet mijn geld wel in op persoon J.
<Mickeytje> Day changed to 13 May 2013
<Mickeytje> zover in het jaar al...
<OerHeks> ja, vakantie komt er aan. althans, het geld.
<Mickeytje> Vakantie eq hard buffelen
<Mickeytje> Ik ga 2 weken touren over gletsjers en 3 a 4 4000'ers in mijn zak steken
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-05
<Damien> Hoi
<Damien> Is er iemand ?
<Fermata> Half-half.
<Damien> Hoe kan ik wifi krijgen op mojn pc
<Sobieski> Hallo
<Damien> Hou
<Damien> Hou
<Damien> Hoi
<Sobieski> ik heb hier Ubuntu met bedraad internet, maar hoe kan ik zien werken draadloze netwerken beschikbaar zijn
<Sobieski> ik zou graag via wifi willen werken
<Damien> Ik ook
<Sobieski> via windows kan ik gewoon op mijn eigen wifi
<Fermata> Zijn jullie beide pc's voorzien van een Wifichip?
<Damien> Ik zit met het pricies hetzelfde probleem
<Damien> Nee...
<Fermata> Damien: dan zal je dat eerst moeten regelen, denk ik. ;)
<Fermata> Sobieski: gebruik je Unity?
<Sobieski> ben net nieuw met Ubuntu trouwens
<Sobieski> is dat de laatste versie?
<Sobieski> Ja
<Fermata> Oke, als je bedraad internet hebt zie je rechtsboven in de balk twee pijltjes, één op, één neer.
<Damien> Kan ik ook wifi krijgen via dr iphone
<Fermata> Als je daarop klikt en je hebt wifi, dan zie je als het goed is de netwerken in de buurt.
<Damien> ???
<Sobieski> neen
<Sobieski> ik plug even een externe netwerkstick in
<Fermata> Dan wordt je interne wifi-chip kennelijk niet goed door Ubuntu herken.
<Fermata> d.
<Sobieski> ja nu wel
<Fermata> Ah.
<Sobieski> zit dus geen interne netwerkontvanger in de pc
<Fermata> Werk je op een desktop of een laptop?
<Damien> Zij ne neen tegen mij of tegen fermata
<Sobieski> desktop
<Fermata> Sobieski: dat verklaart ;)
<Sobieski> tegen fermata, Damien
<Fermata> Dan moet je dus die netwerkstick erin houden, Sobieski.
<Damien> Oke
<Fermata> Als je nu in het lijstje met netwerken klikt op het netwerk waarmee je verbinding wilt maken, zou dat moeten lukken wanneer je het goede wachtwoord ingeeft.
<Damien> maar kan het
<Damien> ?
<Sobieski> ja
<Sobieski> had er gelukkig nog een liggen
<Fermata> Damien: ik weet niet hoe iPhones werken.
<Sobieski> wel matige verbinding zeg
<Sobieski> ontzettend slecht signaal geeft mijn ziggo modem
<Damien> Jammer
<Fermata> Sobieski: het wil wel eens helpen aan de tegenovergestelde kant aluminiumfolie aan te brengen.
<Sobieski> bedankt voor je hulp fermata
<Fermata> Graag gedaan :)
<Sobieski> kan een betere netwerkstick helpen?
<Sobieski> anders maar eens een versterker aanschaffen
<Fermata> Het kan helpen ja.
<Damien> Je bedoelt een wifi wlan usb adapter
<Kebabfish> Damien: http://askubuntu.com/questions/328327/how-to-use-iphone-4s-connection-for-internet-in-ubuntu-13-04
<Fermata> Kebabfish: maar daarmee maak je een wifi-hotspot over je 3G.
<Fermata> Ikd acht dat Damien de iPhone wilde gebruiken als wifi-dongle.
<Kebabfish> oh
<Kebabfish> dus er is een wifi netwerk van damien zelf aanwezig?
<Fermata> Dat moet nog blijken.
<Kebabfish> dan is een wifi adapter makkelijekr
<Fermata> Damien: ?
<Damien> Ja
<Damien> ?
<Damien> Ik wil graag mijn iphone als wifi hotspot
<Damien> Doen
<Fermata> Ah.
<Damien> ....
<Fermata> Dat is een meer een iPhone-vraag dan een Ubuntu-vraag.
<Kebabfish> dus internet via 3g of 4g, en dan via de iphone wifi verspreiden naar bijvoorbeeld een laptop of pc?
<Damien> This een ubuntu vraag Fermata
<Damien> Ja
<Kebabfish> in hoeverre heeft ubuntu hiermee te maken? De iphone wordt toch als hotspot ingezet
<Damien> Hoe
<Damien> ?
<Fermata> Dat vroeg ik me dus ook af.  Hoe dan ook weet ik niets van iPhones.
<Kebabfish> ik ook niet
<Damien> Oje
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> middagjes mannen
<Fermata> Ha OerHeks, lordievader.
<Fermata> Hier alles in orde.
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Ik verveel me
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ga een linux kernel configgen ;)
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get milkshake
<OerHeks> error: missing flavor
<khildin> je vergeet nog een actie.... sudo apt-get create milkshake of sudo apt-get consume milkshake... :P
<OerHeks> if pannekoek<1 do scream iwantmymammy.ogg:vol99
<jsmitsnl> iemand hier welke me met amavisd-new kan helpen? deze wil niet starten in normale modus, enkel in foreground of debug
<WB> Waar kan ik een cd bestellen om ubuntu op een XP laptop te zetten. De download krijg ik niet aan de praat.
<WB> Xp wordt vervangen
<kebabfish> cd bestellen kost tegenwoordig geld
<kebabfish> maar er zijn genoeg andere mogelijkheden om ubuntu te installeren :)
<lordievader> Zoals een usb-stick :)
<lordievader> WB: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> kanje xp machien wel een dvd aan?
<WB> Geen probleem om te betalen, branden en verzenden kost immers ook geld., de cd die ik zelf brande (2 keer) miste kennelijk een opstart deel.
<kebabfish> hoe is de dvd gebrand? Stond er een iso bestand op, of allemaal mapjes?
<WB> XP machine kan dvd lezen , en branden doe ik op ander W8 computer
<WB> nee het iso bestand ontbrank elke keer, dat zei het systeem tenminste. kon het ook niet ontdekken.
<WB> jallen mapjes inderdaad, moet dat wellicht nog uitgepakt worden?
<kebabfish> op de dvd moeten wat mapjes staan als boot, casper, dists etc.
<kebabfish> maar als de pc kan opstarten van een usb stick af, dan moet je even kijken naar de berichten van lordievader
<WB> Ok, ik zal zijn link bekijken en ubuntu oop stick zetten, ben al een lege stick aan het zoeken/maken
<WB> dank zover
<kebabfish> als er verder hulp nodig is met installeren, schroom niet en vraag gerust :)
<petrov> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo> Is er een app waarin ik bijvoorbeeld dagelijkse terminal opdrachten kan instellen?
<khildin> cron
<khildin> zeg maar de *nix variant van 'scheduled task'
<lordievader> Of anacron. Kan handig zijn voor machines die niet altijd aan staan.
<Wobbo> Thanks!
<khildin> ohja... het is overigens geen 'app' maar een daemon...
<khildin> suffe iPad taal.... :P
<Wobbo> Sorry, slechte naam, ben iets te lang met Android tingen...
<www2> hi kan iemand me helpen hoe ik update manager zover krijt in 14.04 dat die alle pagakes laat zien die ik kan updaten?
<Kebabfish> ik heb daar niet direct een antwoord op, maar via synaptic of updaten via de terminal zijn de pakketjes wel goed te zien
<www2> ik mis nu b.v. een update voor nautules in de lijst van update manager maar de zelfde paket staat wel in synaptic
<www2> dat klopt maar het gaat mij om chance log voor de packets.
<lordievader> www2: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<www2> nee ik bedoel meet de logs wat is er verandert in een progama/bug fix
<lordievader> www2: apt-get changelog <package>?
<www2> thx
<robvwier> Hallo mijn server heb ik geconfigueerd met wifi maar nu werkt hij op geen van bijde niet op een lan kabel en ook niet via wifi
<robvwier> wat kan ik er aan doen ik heb ubuntu 14.04 lts server
<lordievader> robvwier: Hebben de nics een ip?
<robvwier> j
<robvwier> a
<robvwier> ik heb gewoon een router
<lordievader> De routes kloppen ook?
<robvwier> ja ik denk het wel maar er staat dat ze gedeactiveerd zijn
<lordievader> Ga eerst eens de routes controleren zou ik zeggen. (Meten is weten zoals ze altijd zeggen)
<robvwier> ja ik heb hem nu met de kabel aangesloten en met recovery mode werkt het wel maar met de gewone versie niet
<OerHeks> server vast ip geven, en in je router kan je vaak op MAC adres ook een IP toewijzen, dat scheelt soms een beetje
 * OerHeks gaat met een 32-bit iso op stap om een XP bak tot leven te brengen
<lordievader> OerHeks: Goed bezig ;)
<OerHeks> nu hoopen dat ie van usb wil booten
<josspyker>  ik zou voor de zekerheid maar een dvd'tje meenemen
<OerHeks> och, het is hier 10 minuten vandaan, en er is vast nog een pc
<OerHeks> laters!
<thomas___> goede avond
<lordievader> Hallo
<thomas___> lordievader ken jij deze probleem Decompilation and disassembly prohibited?
<thomas___> k probeer ubuntu op netbook te zetten komt ie met deze probleem
<lordievader> Nee, en zonder enige context al helemaal niet.
<lordievader> Waar krijg je die fout melding?
<thomas___> zodra hij naar de usb gaat
<thomas___> heb al eerst op internet gezocht maar nergens een oplossing die voor mij werkt tot nog toe
<lordievader> Je hebt een usb stick gemaakt en probeert hiervanaf op te starten?
<thomas___> ja
<lordievader> Dan is daar vast iets fout gegaan, hoe heb je de stick gemaakt?
<thomas___> ik heb verschillende programma's gebruikt om dit te doen welke steeds op 1 of andere forum worden aangeraden maar resultaat blijft het zelfde:(
<thomas___> laatste die ik heb gebruikt is yumi multiboot usb creator
 * thomas___ wordt er een beetje hopeloos van nu
<OerHeks> unetbootin is aangeraden
<thomas___> die is voor als je al ubuntu hebt toch?
<OerHeks> nee, ook voor pc en mac
<lordievader> Unetbootin is multi platform.
<thomas___> oke ff checken of ik die al heb gebruikt
<OerHeks> iso controleren met md5sum
<OerHeks> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<OerHeks> andere usb poort proberen, wil soms ook iets beter daan
<OerHeks> en een netbook, probeer je ubuntu of xubuntu? xubuntu is lichter voor Atom dingetjes
<thomas___> ubuntu maar k zal xubuntu ook es downloaden thx
<OerHeks> ritueel dansje bij volle maan zit er vandaag niet in
<JanC> klinkt meer alsof je netbook een beveiliging heeft
<thomas___> standaard intel beveiliging
<OerHeks> biospaswoord?
<thomas___> nee gelukkig niet anders had ik batery nog moeten kortsluiten
<thomas___> zo ff de stick maken en kijken wat ie dan doet
<thomas___> is de ubuntu voor de telefoon al goed genoeg?
<OerHeks> geen idee, komt die telefoon wel?
<kebabfish> zou komende zomer komen?
<thomas___> ah oke ben er best benieuwt naar
<thomas___> android is me niet flexibel genoeg
<kebabfish> ik wacht er ook al op, zit nu met een oude alcatel :P
<thomas___> ik met een galaxy s3 mini
<OerHeks> ubuntu phone zou toch een schil zijn op android?
<kebabfish> nope
<kebabfish> volledige ubuntu
<kebabfish> anders waren er wel beter opties
<thomas___> een schil heb je niks aan
<kebabfish> maar het zal wel wat werk zijn, alleen al de batterijduur
<kebabfish> maar ik las op omgubuntu.co.uk dat meizu en bq (chinees en spaans) met ubuntu telefoons zouden komen
<thomas___> ik vermoed dat ie juist zuiniger zou zijn
<kebabfish> en via canonical waren ze hier ook te bestellen
<kebabfish> een volledige ubuntu op een telefoon, dat vreet batterij
<kebabfish> maar er zullen wel vorderingen zijn, aangezien ze deze zomer al een telefoon uit wilden geven
<thomas___> als je er vanuit gaat dat de os voor de telefoon het zelfde zou zijn als voor pc
<thomas___> nu vermoed ik niet dat ze dat gaan doen
<kebabfish> dat is de bedoeling
<kebabfish> zullen zeker wat services uitgezet worden, maar alleen de DE zou anders zijn
<thomas___> ik vermoed dat de core dusdanig anders is zodat hij minder batery gebruikt
<kebabfish> kunnen ze die veranderingen doorvoeren voor laptops
<thomas___> precies
<kebabfish> maar de core willen ze hetzelfde hebben
<kebabfish> maar dat zal in het begin zeker niet zo zijn
<thomas___> bah
<thomas___> de unetbootin heeft niet gewerkt:(
<kebabfish> raar
<kebabfish> krijg je dezelfde melding
<kebabfish> ?
<thomas___> yep
<thomas___> net nog ff de isoboot.cfg aangepast wat ik ergens had gelezen maar werkt ook niet:(
<thomas___> isolinux.cfg
<lordievader> thomas___: Welk model netbook?
<thomas___> packard bell nav50
<thomas___> ligt hier een beetje te liggen dus dacht eens kijken of ubuntu nu meer is voor mij dan een aantal jaar terug
<lordievader> Ben je het bios al doorgeweest?
<thomas___> yep
<thomas___> is een erg simpele bios geen aparte instellingen ofzo
<OerHeks> hmm atom, ik kan nergens vinden welke atom
<lordievader> thomas___: Laatste antwoord geeft misschien wat meer inzicht: https://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/292834
<OerHeks> als het een 32 bitter is, geen PAE ?
<thomas___> pae?
<kebabfish> xubuntu 12.04 heeft standaard nonpae, anders een minimal ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> alleen mini iso of server
<thomas___> lordievader boot wel vanaf hd
<thomas___> kebab heb de ubuntu 32 en de xubuntu bijde getest wel de 14.
<kebabfish> indien pae niet ondersteund wordt, moet je xubuntu 12.04 eens proberen
<kebabfish> of de ubuntu mini iso of server editie van 12.04
<thomas___> zal het es proberen k las net ook ff iets bij packard bell zelf ivm bioss
<thomas___> ff testen of dat het probleem is
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kebabfish> mijn laptopje is ook nonpae. Ubuntu 12.04 draait erop via een installatie met de mini iso
<thomas___> 1. Updates 2011 OEM SLIC Table for non-Windows system. 2. Updates charge protection.
<thomas___> oke probeer ik dat
<kebabfish> ik moet er vandoor
<kebabfish> morgen een nieuwe dag :)
<kebabfish> succes!
<thomas___> dankje
<thomas___> ja ik ga er ook eerst vandoor bendankt voor jullie hulp en laat wel weten of en hoe het gelukt is
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-07
<MichelM> Hallo, ik probeer nu Lubuntu te installeren op eenpentium 4. Nog tips?
<lordievader> Wat voor een tips doel je op?
<MichelM> nou de eerst installatie lukte niet , blijft vast zitten
<lordievader> Kun je iets specifieker zijn? Waarop bleef deze vastzitten?
<MichelM> en nu krijg ik telkens een reading error  in diverse sectors
<lordievader> Dat klinkt als een brakke hardeschijf.
<MichelM> ok , dan gi ik die eerst ff vervangen. kom er later op terug. bedankt
<MichelM> gi is ga
<lordievader> Zucht, waarom hebben mensen altijd zo een haast.
<TyzzyT> Haastige spoed is zelden goed
<Kebabfish> Vooral bij een grote stap als een overstap naar linux
<lordievader> Zeker als het gaat om disks.
<Kebabfish> kost simpelweg tijd
<TyzzyT> Jups
<Fermata> Maar computers moeten al het moeilijke werk doen.
<TyzzyT> Helaas is 80% van de Applicaties hier Windows-specific (een paar zijn QT), anders allang overstap gemaakt
<Fermata> Dat zijn meestal de eerste mensen die beginnen te mopperen en te tieren wanneer dingen niet werken.
<Fermata> Nou ja, we gaan het zien.
<TyzzyT> Hahah, ja
<TyzzyT> En pentium 4? Kom op zeg...
<Fermata> Ik heb op m'n nieuwe werk drie Pentium 3's uitgefaseerd die router, firewall en SSH-daemon waren.
<TyzzyT> Dan pak ik liever een kleine blade met 8 kleine vm's. Veel zuiniger dan 8 p3's
<Fermata> Waarom denk je dat ze uitgefaseerd zijn.
<Fermata> :P
<TyzzyT> Hahahahah
<TyzzyT> Good job
<Fermata> Nu één fatsoenlijke nieuwe server, OpenBSD, vlammen.
<TyzzyT> Ik draai momenteel Windows 8.1 met Virtualbox in Ubuntu. Goede zaak of beter andere software gebruiken?
<Fermata> Werkt het voor jou?
<Fermata> Dan is het prima en moet je het houden.
<TyzzyT> Ja, werkt geweldig
<TyzzyT> Maar ik probeer graag dingen uit
<lordievader> Dan ben je klaar ;)
<TyzzyT> Beste IRC client voor Ubuntu?
<Fermata> Ligt aan jezelf.
<TyzzyT> Xchat?
<josspyker> persoonlijk xchat
<Fermata> Een lijstje met vaak gebruikte clients is XChat, irssi en weechat
<Fermata> Ik gebruik irssi.
<lordievader> +1 irssi
<TyzzyT> Maar de firewall op de zaak hier blokkeert poort 6667. port 6666 is wel open. Hoe kan ik irssi aangeven om port 6666 te gebruiken?
<TyzzyT> Oh, grapje. -p
<OerHeks> Gewoon dat rooie kastje aan de muur drukken, TyzzyT
<TyzzyT> Grrrrrrr
<frank______> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<frank______> sinds vandaag kan ik niet gewoon van   bv  chrome naar   thunderbird   wisselen beeld blijft dan knipperen tussen de twee  schermen
<jpjacobs> da's vervelend... toetsenbord eens kuisen?
<frank______> gebruik  de nieuwste versie kubuntu
<jpjacobs> allee, ik bedoel, ik heb ook al vervelend gedrag gemerkt ... toen ik niet door had dat er een stapel papier op men ctrl toets lag
<pele> kan iemand me vertellen waar ik een stap voor stap uitleg krijg (met prentjes eventueel) hoe ik ubuntu installeer met een usb stick? op sites en foras snap ik er niks van.. ik ben een pc dummie..
<jpjacobs> eens proberen of je tab toets het goed doet?
<frank______> toetsenbord  is  schoon , net ff wat geprobeerd     het lijkt  muis gerelateerd met touchpad   werkt het wel normaal
<jpjacobs> pele, ok. Welk besturingssysteem gebruik je om de usb stick gebruiksklaar te maken?
<jpjacobs> frank______: hoe wissel je dan normaal tussen vensters?
<jpjacobs> gewoon knoppen in de taakbalk?
<frank______>  heb nu   ff mijn draadloze muis   er af gehaald en gewone gepakt
<frank______>  dan werkt   het wel
<frank______> ligt denk ik aan mijn  muis
<nyshiro> Good evening
<nyshiro> Sorry, goedenavnd
<pele> @ jpjacobs, ik heb gewoon windows?
<jpjacobs> pele: ok
<jpjacobs> heb je de ubuntu iso al gedownload ? (best de recentste)
<pele> ik heb de 14.04
<jpjacobs> pele: oh, is de pc een beetje recent? Voldoet ie aan de minimale systeemvereisten voor ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jpjacobs> dan kan je best dit tooltje downloaden http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<nyshiro> goedeavond. Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik en 80gb schijf patitioneer in een / swap en /home partitie
<pele> oke!
<nyshiro> Ik ben overgestapt van windows naar Linux en denk nog te veel in een aparte C-schijf en Data-schijf (D)
<jpjacobs> nyshiro: voor je / heb je niet zoveel nodig, ik ben denk ik nog nooit boven de 25GB gegaan. en voor swap neem je best wat groter dan je RAM geheugen als je wilt hiberneren. en alle rest voor /home .
<jpjacobs> pele: daarmee zou het een koud kunstje moeten zijn om de iso op je stick te krijgen, en bootable te maken
<pele> hmm precies toch niet
<nyshiro> Ik heb momenteel de schijf opgedeeld in /12gb (vlag boot) , 2g swap en de rest moet /home zijn
<nyshiro> Na installatie van mijn linux blijkt de user map niet op de / home partitie te staan
<nyshiro> de /home map heeft ook geen koppelpunt
<lordievader> nyshiro: Dan heb je niet aangegeven dat deze als /home gemount moest worden.
<nyshiro> die optie (vlag) kan ik niet geven in gparted
<lordievader> nyshiro: Mount die partitie naar /mnt o.i.d. rsync /home met /mnt, pas je /etc/fstab aan en reboot :)
<nyshiro> sorry ik ben hardstikke nieuw en de taal is nog verwarrend voor me. Als het kan niet zo snel graag
<nyshiro> Ik ben vandaag ook voor het eerst in de chat.
<lordievader> nyshiro: Je hebt Ubuntu geinstaleerd, juist?
<nyshiro> Als ik eerlijk ben Antix M14 . Ik dacht linux is linux
<lordievader> nyshiro: Dat is niet helemaal zo, ieder distro doet dingen anders. Hier wordt alleen Ubuntu (en Ubuntu smaken) gesupport.
<jpjacobs> nyshiro: de opdeling blijft goed hoor, maar de installer steek niet zeker hetzelfde ineen als voor Ubuntu
<nyshiro> Je kan me niet een eind op weg helpen
<jpjacobs> als je nog niet te veel data hebt/ nog niet teveel geinstalleerd, is het waarschijnlijk gemakkelijker opnieuw te installeren, en goed uit te kijken naar de juiste optie
<jpjacobs> maar zelf heb ik geen ervaring met Antix
<nyshiro> ok ga ik opnieuw proberen. Thanks.
<OerHeks> vandaar dat je niks kan vinden hoe te installeren.
<lordievader> nyshiro: Waarom eigenlijk Antix en niet Xubuntu?
<nyshiro> omdat mijn machine erg klein is. 800mhz en 378 mb geheugen. Heb lubuntu proberen te installeren maar het beeld flikkerde na install
<jpjacobs> nyshiro: je kan natuurlijk ook gewoon voor ubuntu server gaan, en bv fluxbox installeren of awesome als window manager
<jpjacobs> zelf je boeltje een beetje bijeen zoeken
<nyshiro> Dit zegt me allemaal niks.
<lordievader> Misschien tijd voor een upgrade?
<nyshiro> De grote diversiteit maakt het interessant maar ook lastig. Ben nog te nieuw en begrijp de basis nog te weing.
<josspyker> nyshiro, probeer eens puppy linux of dsl
<josspyker> machientje is inderdaad wat magertjes
<nyshiro> hallo , ik moet toch mbv Gparted een 80schijf kunnen in delen in /12gb  swap2gb en /home66gb . wie help me om de koppelingen te leggen
<lordievader> nyshiro: Dit ziet er wel uit als een uitgebreide documentatie: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<nyshiro> dank je ik ga het bestuderen
<Guest20389> er is 1 ding wat mij weerhoudt van volledig naar ubuntu te gaan....
<Guest20389> ik heb een programma gebaseerd op een database
<Guest20389> dat enkel draait onder windows
<Guest20389> ik kan simulatieprogrammas gebruiken
<Guest20389> maar zit hier veel verschil in?
<josspyker> welke database en programma?
<Guest20389> is een specifiek programma om bestellingen naar Tupperware te verzenden
<Guest20389> het is een MDB database
<Guest20389> access gebaseerd
<lordievader> Guest20389: Je kunt kijken of deze in de Wine AppDB voorkomt.
<JanC> MS Access database + programma werkt enkel onder MS Access, dus moet je checken of de relevante Access-versie(s) onder WINE werkt
<josspyker> denk dat het niet echt gaat lukken
<CyberGabber> Guest20389: Kijk eens naar 'PlayOnLinux', daarmee moet je MS-Office zelfs geheel kunnen draaien. Enne...Backups blijven altijd noodzakelijk, dus zorg daar altijd voor als je gaat testen.
<CyberGabber> Guest20389: Kijk hier: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-install-microsoft-office-2007-linux/
<CyberGabber> http://www.unixmen.com/install-ms-office2007-on-ubuntu-using-playonlinux/
<JanC> oh ja, en klaag bij Tupperware over hun rotzooi  :p
<Guest20389> lol, ik was blij toen ze begin dit jaar iets aankondigden over een website...
<Guest20389> ik dacht, yes, we gaan via internet kunnen bestellen
<Guest20389> niet dus
<CyberGabber> En dat lossen ze dan op met een  (lokale) Access-database, ? foei tupperware!
<JanC> werkt Access eigenlijk onder Mac OS en zo?
<CyberGabber> Er is(was?) geloof ik Office for Mac
<JanC> CyberGabber: niet noodzakelijk ene lokale  :)
<JanC> een
<Guest20389> het programma neemt eigenlijk toegang tot de mdb database
<JanC> een Access-toepassing kan ook externe servers gebruiken en zo
<Guest20389> toegang tot externe servers heb je nodig om updates binnen te halen (nieuwe producten, prijzen,...)
<JanC> Guest20389: is het een afzonderlijk programma dat een MS Jet database gebruikt, of is het een Access-toepassing?
<Guest20389> en om je bestelling uiteindelijk door te sturen
<Guest20389> afzonderlijk programma
<CyberGabber> Mmwah, verwacht het niet JanC, dan hadden ze ook wel een frontend-site kunnen leveren denk ik ipv externe server
<JanC> *.mdb zijn MS Jet databases, een Access databases  ;)
<Guest20389> daar hoop ik dus nog steeds op: op die frontend site
<JanC> *geen MS Access*
<JanC> MS Access gebruikt wel MS Jet databases om programma's (en optioneel data) op te slaan
<CyberGabber> Zal wel zo'n access runtime ding zijn...
<CyberGabber> distributable runtime of hoe heet dat ook al weer
<JanC> ik gok dat het offline moet kunnen werken om bestellingen op te nemen tijdens een "tupperware party"
<CyberGabber> en dan als .csv of zoiets uploaden?
<Guest20389> tijdens de party zelf niet. Dan krijg je de bestellingen op papier, de bestelling geef je nadien in op het programma
<JanC> lol
<Guest20389> als je het programma bekijkt is het alsof je naar een Access formulier kijkt met velden
<JanC> 1980s tech
<Guest20389> zoiets ja
<JanC> zal idd. Access runtime gebruiken dan, zoals CyberGabber al dacht
<Guest20389> bij Wine vind ik het programma niet direct
<Guest20389> maar ik meen dat iemand die applicatie al geprobeerd had en dat het niet lukte.
<JanC> als Access werkt zal die runtime ook wel werken
<CyberGabber> Wat zoek je dan in Wine?
<Guest20389> ik kwam de vraag hier voorleggen om wat ideetjes op te doen waarmee ik nog kan proberen
<JanC> is dat programma ergens publiek beschikbaar?
<Guest20389> helaas niet
<CyberGabber> Of als 'losse' database ? Dan zou je misschien kunnen proberen of het werkt in bv OpenOffice-Base (access tegenhanger)
 * CyberGabber verwacht er niet veel van...
<JanC> OOo/LibO databases zijn niet compatible met Access
<CyberGabber> JanC: Ow, da wistiknie.
<JanC> nu ja, misschien kan je de data lezen, maar niet de formulieren, programma's etc.
<CyberGabber> Nooit geprobeerd, en ben het ook niet van plane te proberen ;-)
<Guest20389> hmmz, ik ga toch nog eens proberen. Zou spijtig zijn een hele dual boot nodig te hebben voor 1 programma
<CyberGabber> Reverse engineeren, als je weet wat je uiteindelijk aanlevert bij Tupperware ( dus de output van de tool ), dan kun je misschien iets knutelsen
<OerHeks> kan je mee scoren :P
<JanC> CyberGabber: dat werkt niet op termijn
<CyberGabber> Guest20389: Want WAT (dus bestand o.i.d ) stuur je nu uiteindelijk op naar Tupperware?
<CyberGabber> OerHeks: En krijg je een vette korting op je volgende aankoop boven de 50 euro ;-)
<OerHeks> klanten live laten inloggen met hun ubuntu tablet/phone, of ipad
<Guest20389> hmm, dat zou ik eens moeten uitvlooien.
<OerHeks> en dan tracken naar de Blokker
<Guest20389> een csv zou niet verwonderlijk zijn
<CyberGabber> Guest20389: Dan lukt het misschien zelf wel in excel ( OpenOffice-CALC) ;-)
<JanC> ik gok op SOAP of zo  :p
<Guest20389> bedankt voor het idee CyberGabber
<CyberGabber> Good luck.
<Guest20389> dank je
<JanC> maar je weet nooit idd.
<JanC> misschien uploaden ze wel "gewoon" een CSV bestand naar een FTP-site met een plain text wachtwoord...  :p
<OerHeks> ik vermoed geschreven op een Commodore 64, maar dit gaat offtopic
<nyshiro> heren, ik heb een desktop met 2 schijven erin. 1 van 20gb en 1 van 250gb. Kan ik op die van 20 de root en de swap plaatsen en op 2de schijf de /home partitie
<nyshiro> Zo ja , hoe geef ik dit aan .
<JanC> als je je schijven manueel indeelt in het installatieprogramma kan je dat gewoon aangeven
<nyshiro> Ik sta op het punt om de indeling te doen maar zie de 2de schijf niet
<CyberGabber> nyshiro: Dat indelen, ben je dat via GParted aan het doen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> Hey allemaal!
<lordievader> o/
<jpjacobs> Ik gebruik Deja-dup voor backup, en ben er eigenlijk erg tevreden van. Nu werk ik een tijdje van op afstand, en vroeg me af hoe vanop afstand, over ssh (commandline, niet de backup zelf)  een backup te doen
<jpjacobs> Xforwarding blijkt niet te lukken met deja-dup --backup
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Dirvish :D
<lordievader> (Rsync wrapper)
<jpjacobs> das mooi, maar ik zou het liefst met mijn huidige backups verder willen...
<jpjacobs> Vooral omdat blijkbaar als ik niet ben ingelogd op de pc, mijn backups niet doorgaan :/
<jpjacobs> dus zou ik na een weekje nog wel eens een backup willen trekken
<jpjacobs> hmmm blijkbaar is het zo gedesigned ...:
<jpjacobs> One disadvantage is that a backup can not be started while a user is not logged in. The primary use case for Déjà Dup is backing up user data, so this is not a large concern, as user data is unlikely to change while the user are not logged in.
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar wordt er niet aan gedacht dat mensen ook wel eens over ssh kunnen inloggen ...
<lordievader> Dat is toch een valide inlog?
<jpjacobs> jup
<jpjacobs> 't probleem is dat er geen gui sessie draait denk ik
<lordievader> Dan zou ik je toch echt aanraden om dirvish te gaan draaien. Deze kan zelfs remote dingen backuppen via ssh.
<jpjacobs> sja .. dejadup is handig, vermits het automatisch werkt (disclaimer: enkel wanneer ingelogd) incrementele gecomprimeerde backups naar een SMB share maakt, zonder verdere interventie
<jpjacobs> volgende keer mijn sessie gewoon ingelogd laten
<jpjacobs> maar vervelend is het in elk geval
<jpjacobs> er zou gewoon een commandootje moeten zijn dat een verse backup lanceert, zonder verdere zever of vereisten
<jpjacobs> right ... gnome-settings-daemon &; deja-dup-preferences  werkt
<jpjacobs> wel .. leek te werken allesinds
<jpjacobs> nice error anders ... gnome-session proberen te starten over ssh + Xming: ** (gnome-session:28323): CRITICAL **: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<frank> hoe krijg ik flash  player geinstaleerd in kubuntu?
<frank> trouwens raar  als ik in  console     sudo apt update in type  dan word er om  mijn wachtwoord gevraagd , maar dan kan ik niets intoeten
<frank> toetsen
<frank> volgens software center zou het geinstaleerd zijn, heb  al 1x  verwijderd en opnieuw geinstaleerd
<rvdv> frank: als je sudo gebruikt en er wordt om een wachtwoord gevraagd, dan wordt wat je tiept niet op het scherm weergegeven. Is gewoon
<lordievader> Uit veiligheids overwegingen word het niet weergegeven.
<lordievader> En sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<frank> ok dank je
<ynze> lordievader: Goedendag.
<ynze> Iemand aanspreekbaar?
<lordievader> o/
<ynze> alleen deze melding:  Ubuntu 14.02 op deze Eee PC werkt heerlijk!
<ynze> Goed gepused te hebben een ubuntu te houden!
<ynze> ??? o/ ???
<ynze> Thanks en.... later.
<rvdv> Dat betekent denk ik dat hij zijn hand opsteekt :-)
<lordievader> o = hoofd, / = zwaaiende arm, zie je wel vaker voorbij komen op IRC.
<rvdv> ynze is echter weer vertrokken ...
<rvdv> Maar leuk dat zijn ubuntu 14.04 goed werkt op zijn Eee PC
<lordievader> Dat zag ik, maar ik wou toch de uitleg geven ;)
<rvdv> Ook fijn ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> druk geweest, maar mijn weekend begint nu
<OerHeks> en met u?
<lordievader> Hier gaat het goed.
<Leon> hallo
<Guest86570> ik wil in Ubuntu / lubuntu de geluidskaart instellingen wijzigen. Balans, volume per box, soort geluid (echo etc) met welk programma kan ik dat doen??
<henkie300> goedenmiddag allen
<henkie300> ik heb een vraag
<henkie300> niemand hier?
<Jim_> hallo, het gekozen wachtwoord is zoek
<Jim_> het betreft hier Ubuntu, Linux 13.10
<Jim_> Er is eerder verwezen naar de site van google wachtwoord vergeten
<jpjacobs> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<jpjacobs> zowaar gevonden via google ;)
<Jim_> hallo jacobs
<Jim_> er wordt gesproken over geavenceerde opties, nergens te vinden
<Jim_> via sites.google.com/site/computertip/wachtwoordvergeten
<Jim_> is er ook nog een Nederlandse versie van how to geek
<jim_> help, inlogwachtwoord werkt niet
<trijntje> jim_: staat capslock aan?
<jim_> hallo trijntje, nee.
<legarde> Goede middag ?
<trijntje> Hey legarde
<legarde> ben nieuw hier. kan dus een beginnende gebruiker
<jim_> via de tip sites google, wachtwoorden vergeten kom je niet verder
<trijntje> jim_: hoe zo niet?
<jim_> er wordt gesproken over geavenceerde opties, nergens te vinden
<trijntje> Wat zie je dan?
<OerHeks> waarom lukte de eerste url niet? shift vasthouden - recovery mode >  root shell prompt > passwd <username> en reboot
<jpjacobs> jim_: esc duwen na de bios, maar voor dat ubuntu echt doorstart. tot je een menuutje krijgt
<OerHeks> heb je je /home encryptred?
<marcoh> wie kan mij helpen met flash player?
<jim_> er is van alles geprobeerd, alleen wat moet verschijnen gebeurt niet
<jim_> dag meneer jacobs
<jpjacobs> dag meneer jim_
<trijntje> jim_: heb je tijden het opstarten de shift toets ingedrukt?
<jpjacobs> marcoh: wat lukt er niet?
<jim_> met uw tip is ook gewerkt, helaas nog zonder resultaat
<trijntje> Marco wat is er met Flash?
<marcoh> kan geen filmpjes bekijken had dacht ik de java al van softwarecenter
<trijntje> apt://flashplugin-installer moet je hebben
<trijntje> Niet Java
<jim_> shift links en rechts
<marcoh> srry zei java bedoel flash
<legarde> ik kom later wel weer terug voor iedereen een goed weekend....
<trijntje> jim_: en wat gebeurt er dan?
<trijntje> legarde: waarom vraag je niks?
<legarde> even de kat uit de bewuste boom kijken
<marcoh> flashplugin zoeken bij softwarecenter?
<jim_> wat moet gebeuren gebeurt niet, je zou in een menu terecht moeten komen
<trijntje> jim_: vertel exact wat er WEL gebeurt
<trijntje> marcoh: ja, of op die link klikken
<OerHeks> marcoh, installeer restricted-extras, dan heb je alle web-invoegingen en codex
<marcoh> oh meneer jacobs vorige week was u er dacht ik ook toen ik xubuntu wilde installeren is wel gelukt de dvd speler was stuk
<jim_> okee, tijdens het opstarten shift, geen resultaat
<jpjacobs> jim_: dus als je de PC opstart, vanuit volledig uit, shift ingedrukt houden
 * OerHeks durft bijna niet te vragen: ubuntu met wubi ?
<jim_> tijdens het opstarten esc geen rusultaat
<trijntje> jim_: wat gebeurt er?? 'Geen resultaat' is niks
<jpjacobs> jim_: kom je uiteidenlijk in ubuntu terecht? of heb je na ubuntu te installeren windows ernaast gezet?
<marcoh> dank je oerheks maar kan ik dan ook nog sommige dingen weigeren? heb bv libre office al
<OerHeks> waarom zou je pakketten weigeren ? libre office heeft hier niks mee van doen
<jim_> ja, systeem afmelden en opnieuw opstarten
<jim_> ja, het blauwe symbool van Ubunta
<marcoh> oh ok dank je oerheks zoeken op restricted extras in softwarecenter?
<OerHeks> marcoh, jups, let op de versie xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu
<jim_> Ubuntu is na Windows geinstalleeerd
<marcoh> ok dank je
<jpjacobs> jim_: well, het zou moeten werken met shift ingedrukt tehouden tot je in iets zit waar je bovenaan het scherm GNU GRUB ziet
<jim_> okeee, ga weer aan de slag,
<jpjacobs> gewoon ingedrukt houden vanaf je de powerknop ingeduwd hebt
<jim_> is inderdaad geprobeert zowel de linker als rechter shiftoets
 * trijntje vraag zich nog steeds af wat er gebeurt als jim_ de shift toets ingedrukt houdt
<jim_> trijntje en jacobs, zal de gehele procedure opnieuw proberen, bedankt voor nu
<jpjacobs> misschien echt een lullige vraag, maar je bent toch bezig op het juiste toetsenbord (dat tevens ook in steekt) ?
<jim_> absoluut niet l.ll.g, alles werkt anders dan bij windows
<jim_> via het forum is bekend dat het wachtwoordenprobleem veel voorkomt
<trijntje> jim_: welk probleem precies, je was het wachtwoord toch vergeten?
<OerHeks> nee, ww vergeten komt veel voor, niet dat ww verandert.
<OerHeks> er is wel een andere bug, je tiept je passwoord in, hij geeft het scherm maar floept dan weer terug naar login....
<jim_> nee, het wordt niet geacepteerd
<marcoh> oh kun je ww ook weer uitschakelen?
<OerHeks> dat heeft met ~/.Xautority te maken, die als eigenaar root:root heeft en niet jouw $USER:$USER
<OerHeks> marcoh, nee, je kan wel automatisch inloggen, maar bij handelingen heb je je passwoord nodig
<jim_> om bijvoorbeeld wijzigingen aan te brengen
<OerHeks> marcoh, volg niet de howto's hoe je dit omzeilt, je bent niet veilig
<jim_> middels het wachtwoord is de hooftgebruiker geautoriseerd
<jpjacobs> jim_: met andere woorden, je bent ingelogd?
<marcoh> heb er een die gaat idd automatisch maar twee met ww op xubuntu
<jim_> nee, ingelogd als gast
<jim_> en om wijziging aan te brengen is het juiste wachtwoord abosluut nodig
<marcoh> zo trage draadloos heb restricted erop moet ik verder nog iets doen ?
<jpjacobs> jim_: tuurlijk. Welke versie van ubuntu draai je eigenlijk?
<jpjacobs> iets recents?
<jim_> Lubunta 13.10
<jim_> dus geavenceerde opties is absoluut nergen te vinden
<jpjacobs> Heb je ondertussen al opnieuw opgestart? Ik heb je nog niet zien verdwijnen hier...
<jim_> klopt, er werden veel vragen afgevuurd
<jim_> dus bedankt meneer Jacobs, hopelijk komen we nu wel verder met jullie informatie
<marcoh> kan nog geen filmpjes kijken maar eigenlijk raar toen xubuntu er net op stond wou het wel want dat had ik direct getest of dat een beetje draaide
<OerHeks> marcoh, vreemd, had je op xubuntu geen restricted-extras geinstalleerd?
<marcoh> wel gedownload maar start de instalatie vanzelf?
<OerHeks> dat moet je me even uitleggen ..
<marcoh> niet vrije multimedia extras voor xubuntu
<marcoh> heb het gedownload en verder gebeurt er niets bijv uitvoeren  of openen
<OerHeks> hoe gedownload, aangeklikt in softwarecentrum?
<marcoh> ja aangeklikt in softwarecentrum
<trijntje> En daarna op installeren gedrukt?
<OerHeks> als het gedownload word, en je een licentie vraagje krijgt, dan is dat goed gegaan
<marcoh> heb licentie geaccepteerd
<marcoh> maar geen installeren in beeld gehad
<trijntje> Zeg het softwarecentrum dat het geinstalleerd is?
<marcoh> staat wel dat ik het kan verwijderen dus dacht ik dat het geiinstalleerd was
<marcoh> bij meer info staat geiinstalleerd
<OerHeks> dan klinkt dat goed
<OerHeks> ander probleem kan zijn videodrivers
<OerHeks> *maar waarom xubuntu het wel afspeelt, is mij een raadsel
<marcoh> hallo oerheks heb nu ook op pc nr twee de pluggins geinstalleerd maar hij zegt geen adobe flas player gevonden
<marcoh> je had het over video drivers?
<josspyker>  in neem aan dat je het over de melding hebt in je browser ?
<marcoh> ja klopt in de browser geeft ie aan geen flash player
<josspyker> firefox?
<marcoh> ja idd firefox
<josspyker> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<josspyker> sluit eerst firefox uit
<marcoh> ehm dus internet sluiten en dan zoeken op flash plugin installer in softwarecenter?
<josspyker> voer dat commando uit in een terminal, wel zo makkelijk en sneller
<marcoh> en hoe schrijf ik die commando precies?
<josspyker> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<josspyker> copy en paste
<marcoh> ehm copy paste ? ben newbie sorry
<trijntje> Gewoon via sorteercentrum installeren dan
<trijntje> *softwarecentrum
<marcoh> de adobe flash is gewoon geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> als je filmpje niet afspeelt, is het geen flash, lijkt me.
<marcoh> oh ok  maar die andere had ik ook al geinstalleerd die pakketten maar werkt ook niet
<OerHeks> gooi dan xubuntu er weer op, als het daar wel werkt
<marcoh> oh maar zit xubuntu op.
<OerHeks> ... troll
<Jim__> bericht aan jacobs
<Jim__> het is zowaar gelukt om middels shift in het biosprogramma te komen om het wachtwoord te wijzigen
<Jim__> echter, lukt het niet helemaal
<josspyker> Jim__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Jim__> hee hallo
<Jim__> na invoering bestandsysteem lezen+schrijven, geen resultaat
<Johannes> Goedenavond, ik heb ubuntu 14.04  als tweede os op mijn pc gezet, ik ben verrast hoe het werkt en er uit ziet echter ik heb een probleem.  Bij het benaderen van gebruikers account gaat het scherm op zwart , en verder niets. Hoe kan ik toch in de gebruikeraccounts komen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-10
<Jim_> hallo, er is mogelijk een probleem met de installatie van ubunta
<Jim_> er is namelijk geen geluid
<lordievader> Laat pavucontrol zien dat er muziek wordt afgespeeld?
<Jim_> hallo, middels uitzending gemist is de test
<Jim_> goed beeld, geen geluid
<Jim_> bij het toevoegen van software, stond Lubunta desktop automatisch op verwijderen, raar maar waar
<silverlion> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<silverlion> I am looking for the dutch loco team. any members available ?
<OerHeks> likely they are not, they are on the releaseparty
<Fermata> Is er een releaseparty?
<OerHeks> ja, apeldoorn
<Fermata> O, ja.
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/3625
<Fermata> Helaas.
<Fermata> Vanavond andere dingen te doen en Apeldoorn ligt niet naar de deur.
<Fermata> s/naar/naast/
<josspyker> 9 aanmeldingen?
<josspyker> lekker druk
<Fermata> + vrije inloop
<Fermata> Zie ook de begeleidende tekst.
<silverlion> OerHeks: oh ... i am sorry i was not aware of the release party. beg your pardon
<OerHeks> no problem, mail the team :-)
<Jim_> hallo, er is geen geluid na installatie van software.
<OerHeks> geen geluid op lubuntu ?
<Jim_> na installatie, test via uitzending gemist, wel beeld geen geluid
<OerHeks> open terminal in lubuntu:  alsamixer # en zie of er schuifjes op 0 staan of M muted, of met F6 of je goede geluidskaart is geselecteerd
<OerHeks> en anders deze sound procedure doorlopen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Jim_> thanks for the link, we can try
<Fermata> Het mag gewoon Nederlands blijven hoor. ;)
<Jim_> okeeeeee
<Jim_> met alleen f6  geen informatie
<OerHeks> alsamixer > f6 > choose soundcard
<Jim_> sorry, maar wat is alsamixer
<silverlion> Jim_: [16:10] <OerHeks> _open terminal_ in lubuntu:  alsamixer # en zie of er schuifjes op 0 staan of M muted, of met F6 of je goede geluidskaart is geselecteerd
<Jim_> ja okee, maar hoe open je temininal
<silverlion> ik am not able to write dutch (only can read it ^^) have a look in your homefolder/.local/share/applications/lxterminal
<Jim_> andere vraag dan maar
<Jim_> om de printer te intaleren is de cd-rom ingebracht, echter zonder enig resultaat
<Jim_> nog een, hoe is te controleren of firefox goed werkt
<Kebabfish> Jim_: ben je nog aanwezig?
<jasper_coenraats> OerHeks: hoi! Heb net 14.03 geïnstalleerd. Weet jij hoe ik de balk met programma's rechts in het scherm weg krijg en een menu in plaats hiervan, zo'n scroll menu bovenin.
<jasper_coenraats> vroeger stelde je dat bij het inloggen in
<OerHeks> Bij inloggen heb je hooguit unity 2d, geen idee
<OerHeks> als je die unity balk niet wilt, installeer dan ubuntu-gnome
<OerHeks> mooie screenshotjeshttp://www.digiplace.nl/ubuntu-gnome-14-04/
<OerHeks> of ga voor KDE, dat is saaier omdat het zo leuk werkt.
<jasper_coenraats> OerHeks: mooi!
<jasper_coenraats> waauw
<jasper_coenraats> OerHeks: dat duurt lang om te installeren? Dat balkje gaat niet echt vooruit
<OerHeks> zolang je hdd lampje maar knippert, en je num-lock aan/uit kan doen
<OerHeks> zou ik het laten gaan
<jasper_coenraats> done, hij is klaar ik ga 's herstarten
<jasper_coenraats> OerHeks: beter, hij doet 't
<OerHeks> :-)
<jasper_coenraats> ws heb ikk eerder ook gnome geïnstalleerd
<jasper_coenraats> maar deze versie is tien keer beter
<OerHeks> als je KDE wilt uitproberen, doe dat dan side-by-side, apparte partities.
<jasper_coenraats> daankje, ik laat 't ff zo
<jasper_coenraats> ben 6 wkn zonder pc geweest wegens crash 13.04
<jasper_coenraats> even gewoon weer User zijn :)
<OerHeks> presies op de dag van de releaseparty apeldoorn
<OerHeks> curieus
<jasper_coenraats> OerHeks: als ik een tweede account aanmaak, type beheerder, kan die dan alles (net als het account dat nuy enige is)?
<jasper_coenraats> En daarentegen een standaard-account, wat kan die minder?
<OerHeks> als het goed is ja, die komt in de sudoers list?
<lordievader> Een normale user kan geen sudo gebruiken (tenzij deze door iemand in /etc/sudoers wordt gezet)
<jasper_coenraats> aha
<jasper_coenraats> er is keuze uit genoemdem twee soorten
<lordievader> Of als deze user aan de sudo groep wordt toegevoegd.
<jasper_coenraats> ik twee account met het recht op sudo
<jasper_coenraats> dat wordt dan beheerder en de derde account moet geen sudo, maar wel de rest
<josspyker>  gaan andere mensen die box aan de gang?
<jasper_coenraats> die crash die ik had ontnam de hoofdaccount namelijk de gui
<jasper_coenraats> en op cli kon ik dat niet wat ik daarna moest doen
<jasper_coenraats> josspyker: sprak je tegen mij? Ik begrijp je nl nier
<jasper_coenraats> niet
<josspyker> was even nieuwsgierig waarom je meerdere accounts wou aanmaken
<lordievader> jasper_coenraats: Dat is een zeer vreemd verschijnsel. Je hebt geen extra rechten nodig om een bij ligthdm in te loggen en een sessie te starten.
<jasper_coenraats> juist, dat is dan ook lastig geweest\
<jasper_coenraats> even herstarten
<Jim__> bericht aan jacobs
<yep> hallo Jacobs
<yep> hoe is de veiligheid te controleren bij ubuntu
<kebabfish> yep, hoe bedoel je precies?
<yep> hee, kebabfish
<yep> het is zowaar gelukt met wijzigen van wachtwoord
<kebabfish> hee yep
<kebabfish> super
<kebabfish> scheelt een herinstallatie :P
<yep> ja, dit zijn klussen voor in de ochtenduren
<kebabfish> ach, als je het eenmaal in de vingers hebt is het een klusje voor de middagpauze
<kebabfish> maar de veiligheid, welk aspect bedoel je hiermee?
<yep> ja, achteraf is het niks, het zit hem in spatie en
<yep> maar nu, de software is geinstalleeerd, alleen het is niet goed te achterhalen of de verbinding veilig is
<kebabfish> welke software, en welke verbinding?
<yep> okee, firefox
<kebabfish> ok, stond die er niet standaard op?
<yep> en via windows / norton was er overzicht
<yep> uitleg volgt nu
<kebabfish> ok, ik lees mee
<yep> ik was jim maar nu Jep, het moest van de chat
<kebabfish> ok, mij om het even :P
<yep> ubuntu na windows  geinstalleerd volgens de handleiding van ene sjef van tilburg, zie site consumentenbond
<kebabfish> linkjes sturen mag altijd
<kebabfish> anders moet ik zelf zoeken :/
<yep> is niet nodig (alleeen uitleg) dus alles is nieuw
<kebabfish> ok, een echte dual boot of een wubi installatie?
<yep> hallo ik ben maar een eenvoudige bouwvakker
<josspyker> wat maakt dat nou uit?
<kebabfish> nou, wubi geeft meer dan genoeg problemen
<kebabfish> dus dan kan ik niet echt van dienst zijn
<josspyker> hehe, ik bedoel bouwvakker
<kebabfish> oh xD
<yep> dus, firefox en adobe flashplayer gedownload binnen ubuntu
<kebabfish> vanaf een website?
<yep> nee,
<yep> via pakketbeheer
<kebabfish> ok, ik vraag dat omdat firefox er normaal standaard in zit
<kebabfish> vandaar mijn verwarring
<yep> ja, die indruk was er ook, maar nergens blijkt dat de verbinding werkelijk veilig is
<josspyker> dat hangt van de websites af die je bezoekt
<yep> voor de helderheid, tot 7 april gebruik van windows wp en norton
<kebabfish> kebabfish is nog steeds in de war
<josspyker> neem een biertje kebabfish
<yep> niet al te lang hoop ik
<yep> is er een manier om de veilgheid te checken
<kebabfish> kebabfish zoekt eerst wat alcohol, om dat zeer verhelderende antwoorden te geven
<josspyker> voor firefox kan je de add on https everywhere gebruiken, kijk ook eens naar nos script, addblock en ghostery
<josspyker> no script
<josspyker> hm, de admins zijn weer grappig
<kebabfish> idd, alsof dat minder verwarring geeft...
<yep> hoe is dit bij jullie dan geregeld
<kebabfish> ikzelf heb noscript (lang niet altijd aan), add block en ghostery
<kebabfish> is voor mijzelf wel genoeg
<yep> sorry, nog nooit gehoord van noscript
<kebabfish> te vinden via tools -> add ons
<kebabfish> in firefox
<yep> okee
<yep> hadden jullie eerst ook windows
<kebabfish> jup
<kebabfish> sterker nog, ik heb het nog voor 1 spel
<kebabfish> die werkt niet lekker onder ubuntu
<yep> en nu met ubuntu en firefox
<kebabfish> zekers
<kebabfish> nu al 7 jaar
<yep> wat windows betref, deze lijkt vollegdig verdwenen van dit systeem
<kebabfish> krijg je geen keuzemenu bij het opstarten?
<yep> non
<kebabfish> interessant
<yep> dat is maar de vraag
<josspyker> wat heb je gedaan? normaal vraagt ubuntu als er een ander os gededecteerd word wat er mee gedaan moet worden
<yep> vandaag is het allemaal goed gelukt, bovendien een upgrade van 13.10 naar 14 nogwat
<kebabfish> ok
<yep> dus
<kebabfish> kan je een terminal openen? (met ctrl-alt-t)
<yep> volgens de instructie, firefox en adobe reader gedownload
<yep> om te controleren of het systeem werkzaam is
<kebabfish> ik zou die instructie wel eens willen inzien, maar wellicht is het handig als je nu een terminal opent :P
<kebabfish> dan kan je controleren of windows er nog opstaat
<yep> daarna, alle updates opghaald
<yep> hoe open je een terminal, blondevraag
<kebabfish> ctrl-alt-t tegelijk indrukken :)
<yep> dat zijn vier knoppen tergelijkertijd
<kebabfish> 3
<kebabfish> met 10 vingers moet dat lukken toch?
<yep> ha ha
<yep> is gedaan, menu links bovenin
<kebabfish> maar je kan in de terminal een code typen
<kebabfish> dat is deze: sudo fdisk -l
<josspyker> bouwvakkers missen nog wel eens een vingertje, zeker als ze wat onhandig omgaan met slijptollen en ander zwaar materieel
<yep> ja ja
<josspyker> zou mij ook zeker gebeuren
<kebabfish> ik gebruik voor die combinatie slechts 3 vingers :P
<josspyker> ben bang van die dingen
<yep> ja dat typen lukt
<kebabfish> als het goed is, wordt er een wachtwoord gevraagd
<yep> justum
<kebabfish> deze kan je intypen, maar hij blijft onzichtbaar
<kebabfish> dit is niet echt, daarna gewoon op enter drukken
<kebabfish> echt = erg
<yep> ja, maar dan
<kebabfish> dan komt het resultaat in beeld
<kebabfish> alle regels met /dev in beeld mag je even doorsturen :P
<yep> okee, zal deze oefening doen wanneer de verbinding is verbroken, beter met wachtwoorden enzo
<kebabfish> dat zal geen issue zijn hoor
<yep> dus al het goed is moet blijken of windows nog werkt
<kebabfish> er nog is
<yep> yep
<kebabfish> deze code laat alle partities zien, inclusief die van een mogelijk aanwezige windows
<kebabfish> en dat is te zien in de regels met /dev/sda etc.etc.
<yep> okeeee
<yep> maar nu
<kebabfish> wat is tot nu toe gelukt?
<yep> hoe is de beveiliging van de verbinding te controleren
<kebabfish> hoe bedoel je?
<kebabfish> de informatie die die code uitspuugt is nu niet bepaald essentieel :P
<yep> de oefening is gelukt
<kebabfish> dus de code is ingevoerd, en je hebt een uitslag gekregen?
<yep> yep, wat is uitslag
<yep> linux / uitgebreid / Linux wisselgeheugen
<yep> no windows at all
<kebabfish> geen ntfs of iets dergelijks?
<yep> neen
<yep> er is een kolom zie regel 22:30
<kebabfish> dan is windows wellicht foetsie...
<yep> okee, is dit opgeroep programme weer af te sluiten
<kebabfish> de terminal?
<kebabfish> typ exit
<kebabfish> dan sluit ie wel
<yep> wat betreft de inlogcodes
<yep> hier ging het een en ander fout, doordat nummerlock automatisch sluit
<yep> bij het wijzigen is de spatie van groot belang, anders gaat dit echt niet
<yep> maar tot slot
<yep> het is en blijft onduidelijk of de verbinding veilig is, norton is niet meer in te zien
<kebabfish> qua verbinding heb je alleen de beveiliging in de hand tot de router aan toe
<kebabfish> daarbuiten ben je afhankelijk van de provider
<kebabfish> en met firefox kan je wat sciptblockers gebruiken
<yep> totaal onbekende termen vandaag geleerd
<kebabfish> antivirus is in ubuntu niet nodig, en de firewall staat standaard uit omdat ubuntu de poorten niet standaard open heeft staan.
<kebabfish> zolang je je aan de pakketbeheerder in ubuntu houdt, en niets buiten die bronnen installeerd, zit je eigenlijk altijd wel veilig
<yep> okee, we zijn weer wat wijzer
<yep> maar externe site openen zoals g-mail, hotmail, vodafone, die moet je toch veilg kunnen openen
<kebabfish> dat doen ze via https
<yep> ja dat is bekend, maar nog niet gezien
<kebabfish> zodra die s er in zit, en er een slotje in de adresbalk verschijnt, is het verkeer versluiteld
<kebabfish> versleuteld
<yep> okee
<kebabfish> of doel je op heartbleed? Dat lek dat overal op het nieuws was?
<yep> nu, in de webbrowser zijn de letters gewoon grijs (www.ubuntu-nl/)
<kebabfish> deze chats worden simpel in plain text gelogd
<kebabfish> dus niet versleuteld
<kebabfish> en geen https inderdaad
<kebabfish> in windows kon norton daar ook trouwens geen invloed op uitoefenen ;)
<yep> ja ik begrijpen, nee dat gedoe met windows is geen item
<yep> het klopt dat te vanzelfsprekend op nortor wordt gerekend
<kebabfish> een voorbeeld: symantec, een bedrijf dat antivirus software maakt, stopt met het maken van antivirus software. Ze zeggen dat het geen zin meer heeft omdat ze maar 45% van de aanvallen tegen kunnen houden...
<kebabfish> dus windows + antivirus is minder veilig dan ubuntu alleen
<kebabfish> maar het de belangrijkste schakel is uiteraard de gebruiker :)
<yep> ja, maar de mens is van nature lui
<yep> dus als norton veiligheid garandeert, dan reken je daarop
<yep> maar tot slot  Kebabfish, hartelijke dank voor de info en support het wordt tijd voor Frites/Fish/Non Kebab
<kebabfish> haha, mochten er nog vragen zijn kom dan gerust terug!
<yep> vanaf 7 april internet stretch, maar nu zal alles beter worden
<yep> tot later, zeker en vast
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-11
<Monsterpolo> goedemoregen
<Monsterpolo> wie kan mijn helpen met xbmc vraag ?
<Monsterpolo> goedemiddag allemaal
<Monsterpolo> is er iemand online
<Monsterpolo> goedemiddag
<Monsterpolo> is er iemand online
 * joostvb is r
<joostvb> maar niet lang meer
<A1630Fujitsu> Fujitsu Siemens A1630 Ubuntu 14.04 Wifi switch on not working wifi
<Herbie5300> Hi there!
<Herbie5300> could somebody help a noob @ubuntu/Linux? I've tried to make VNC work on Ububtu 14.04 with Xfce but ended up removing it. Now i cannot login to my server anymore
<lordievader> Herbie5300: This is the dutch support channel, your question seems to be targeted toward servers/xfce maybe try #ubuntu-server/#xubuntu?
<Herbie5300> ah! Did not know there was a different channel for it... steep learning curve...
<Herbie5300> @Lordievader thnxs!
<Herbie5300> Is there somebody that can help me forward?
<Herbie5300> nevermind, deinstalling Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu for english please
<OerHeks> had je zelf kunnen bedenken, denk ik maar
<Monsterpolo> hallo
<Monsterpolo> ik wil effe iets zeggen xbmc werkt niet goed op ubuntu 14.04 ik denk dat heb aan een update ligt dat hij nog niet heeft ofzo
<Monsterpolo> hallo cybergabber
<confluentia> Goedenavond.
<confluentia> Wie kan mij helpen? Heb problemen bij het branden van AVI, lukt absoluut niet.
<confluentia> Lukt niet met Brassero en ook niet met K3b.
<confluentia> niemand online?
<confluentia> jammer! Andere keer beter.
<josspyker> haastige harry
<OerHeks>  
<silverlion> l/
<silverlion> o/
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<frankboy> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Fermata> o/
<frankboy> Hoe installeer ik een programma handmatig?
<lordievader> frankboy: Open het software centrum.
<frankboy> kan dus alleen via het software centrum?
<lordievader> Nee, maar is wel de makkelijkste manier voor nieuwe gebruikers.
<frankboy> ok jammer
<frankboy> By
<Fermata> Met dpkg..
<Fermata> Oh, weg.
<lordievader> Wut, heb ik wat verkeerds gezegd?
<Fermata> Het kan ook via de terminal.
<lordievader> Hij vroeg of het alleen via het software centrum kon, daarop antwoorde ik nee...
<Fermata> ou ja, hij vroeg ook zelf niet door over hoe het wel kon.
<Fermata> Jammer dan.
<silverlion> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<silverlion> mijn nederlands is niet het beste :( mag ik hier in ook engels schrijfen?
<Fermata> Liever niet, silverlion.
<lordievader> silverlion: #ubuntu is het Engelse support kanaal.
<silverlion> ik ben niet op zoek naar support ;)
<silverlion> ik kom hier om gewoon even lekker bij jullie te zitten en ben ok zoek naar de nederlandse loco team
<lordievader> silverlion: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor offtopic.
<silverlion> lordievader : bedankt!
<legarde> \help
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-04
<ndb> Weet iemand hoe ik op forom.ubuntu-nl.org de weergave van mijn publieke naam/nickname kan aanpassen? Ik wil deze graag veranderen
<trijntje> ik denk dat je dat het beste op het forum kan vragen, ik kan het zo snel ook niet vinden
<ndb> ok... ik kon het ook niet vinden, vandaar. Ik zal de webmaster proberen te benaderen. Thanks
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Ubuntu-core> wie heeft er ervaring met NAS & Router maken van Linux.
<lordievader> Router: ja. NAS als in NFS/SMB: ja.
<nroetert> Heb van de week OpenStack geinstalleerd op mijn Ubuntu 14.04 systeem, n.a.v. een YouTube tutorial. Lijkt allemaal te werken, echter na een reboot van het systeem kan ik de Horizon interface niet mee benaderen. eth1 zit in 10.0.1.x range en de OpenStack VM's in 10.0.4.x De OpenStack install heeft twee "virtuele" interface toegevoegd, namelijk lxcbr0 en vethTKCVSO waarvan de eerste een IP adres in de 10.0.2.x range heeft.
<nroetert> Zou de Horizon interface gewoon moeten kunnen benaderen, of moet ik een route toevoegen?
<lordievader> nroetert: Waar luisterd die Horizon interface naar?
<nroetert> http://10.0.4.22/horizon
<lordievader> Is dat ip vanaf jouw client te bereiken?
<nroetert> Ben niet zo'n netwerk man, dus als je iets anders bedoelde hoor ik dat graag.
<nroetert> Reageerd niet op een ping
<lordievader> Klopt het dat je client -> host -> vm wilt?
<lordievader> Waarin client in 10.0.1.x zit, host in zowel 10.0.1.x als 10.0.4.x zit en de vm 10.0.4.x?
<nroetert> Ubuntu op mijn fysieke machine naar OpenStack in VM inderdaad, zelfde fysieke machine
<lordievader> Ah, client en host zijn dezelfde?
<nroetert> yep
<lordievader> Oke, wat is de output van 'ip link'? (graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<nroetert>  1
<nroetert>  2
<nroetert>  3
<nroetert>  4
<nroetert>  5
<nroetert>  6
<nroetert>  7
<nroetert>  8
<nroetert>  9
<nroetert> 10
<nroetert> 	
<nroetert> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default
<nroetert>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<nroetert> 2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<nroetert>     link/ether 00:10:18:48:31:6c brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<nroetert> 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<nroetert>     link/ether 00:1f:29:02:2c:c7 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<nroetert> 4: lxcbr0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP mode DEFAULT group default
<nroetert>     link/ether fe:9e:84:ba:15:e8 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<nroetert> 6: vethTKCVSO: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast master lxcbr0 state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<nroetert>     link/ether fe:9e:84:ba:15:e8 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<lordievader> Vandaar paste.ubuntu.com ;(
<lordievader> ;)*
<lordievader> Err, nu ik de output zie ik dat het 'ip a s' moest zijn XD
<nroetert> Wist niet helemaal wat de bedoeling was :)
<Ubuntu-core> @lordievader  ook in combinatie met router... (NAS)
<lordievader> Ubuntu-core: Mijn server is een router en een file host.
<nroetert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10984374/
<Ubuntu-core> super, gebruik je ubuntu server ?,
<lordievader> Ubuntu-core: Jup.
<lordievader> nroetert: Je hebt geen interface die in het 10.0.4.x subnet zit.
<nroetert> Nope, neem aan dat ik een route moet maken van eth1 naar 10.0.4.x?
<Ubuntu-core> @lordievader  heb je hiervoor een  "walk true" gebruikt voor de basis instellingen  ?.  en maak je gebruik van een web interface zoals WEBMIN ?.
<lordievader> nroetert: Je hebt een interface nodig die in dat subnet zit.
<lordievader> Ubuntu-core: Webmin wordt niet gesupport door Ubuntu. Gewoon wat settings in sysctl en iptables.
<Ubuntu-core> gaat mij vooral om firewall , poort redirect  en goede NAS optie (raid1)  Draytek voldoet niet meer als router.....
<lordievader> Afgezien van NAS, is het allemaal iptables.
<nroetert> lordievader: kan dat een virtuele interface zijn, of moet het een fysieke zijn, heb eth0 nog beschikbaar eventueel.
<lordievader> nroetert: Daar ken ik openstack te slecht voor. In KVM wordt een virtuele bridge gebruikt om alle vm'etjes in te prikken.
<nroetert> lordievader: OpenStack gebruikt KVM als Hypervisor, networking is waarschijnlijk anders
<nroetert> lordievader: ga me er maar eens verder in verdiepen, dank
<lordievader> nroetert: De lxc interface doet mij eerder denken aan LXC ;)
<nroetert> lordievader: hmm goed punt, zover was ik nog niet eens, Lots to Learn zie ik wel weer.
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: hou, trijn, Ik probeer XAMPP uit te pakken, maar tevergeefs. Weet jij wat ik doen moet?
<JasperCoenraats> hij blijft "verkeerd uitvoerbaar bestand" aangeven
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Wat probeer je precies te doen?
<JasperCoenraats> een gedownloadde file uitmaken na chmod
<JasperCoenraats> geen enkele reactie, behalve de genoemde foutmelding als ik dat ding start, een .run file
<lordievader> Waarom haal je de componenten niet uit de repos?
<JasperCoenraats> soms ook iets over een unexecutebla string
<JasperCoenraats> ble*
<JasperCoenraats> de repos?
<JasperCoenraats> daarna volledig upgraden?
<JasperCoenraats> hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<JasperCoenraats> hij doet 't!
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: hoe start je XAMPP zelf op, want nu doet ie dus niks meer
<lordievader> Xampp is een collectie programma's. Apache, Mysql en PHP5. Die heb je nu los geinstalleerd, die zal je ook los moeten starten.
<lordievader> Overigens draaien ze waarschijnlijk al.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: klopt 't dat ik dat nergens aan kan zien?
<JasperCoenraats> je zou een GUI getoond krijgen volgens de apache-site
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Gebruik je Vivid (15.04)?
<JasperCoenraats> niet dat ik weet
<JasperCoenraats> http://www.etechlab.net/how-to-install-xampp-lampp-on-linux-ubuntu-14-04-apache/
<JasperCoenraats> daar zie ik i.i.g. een wysiwyg-programma, d.w.z. een GUI omgeving
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: sudo service apache2 status; sudo service mysql-server status
<lordievader> Klopt dat is wat lampp erbij levert. Lelijke troep, al zeg ik het zelf.
<JasperCoenraats> apache2 = running
<JasperCoenraats> ander: unregognized service
<JasperCoenraats> *C
<JasperCoenraats> op the site staat dat eren wizzard volgt met een installatie in de opt-directory
<lordievader> Ah, sudo service mysql status
<lordievader> Het voordeel van Lampp is dat het makkelijk op te zetten is, het nadeel is dat het een ramp is om te onderhouden.
<JasperCoenraats> juist. En dan kan ik nu denk je pragrammeren met bv. php in bleufish?
<JasperCoenraats> dat laatste doet ie namelijk
<lordievader> Ja. Gooi maar eens een php file in /var/www/<iets>, er zat per default nog een folder achter.
<JasperCoenraats> samengevat: als ik de pc opnieuw opstart kan ik vanzelf mijn gang gaan in bleufish
<JasperCoenraats> moet ik nog commando's in de terminal gooien eerst?
<JasperCoenraats> de boel aanzetten dus?
<JasperCoenraats> zie daar idd een startfile, een uitleg
<JasperCoenraats> perfect
<JasperCoenraats> de sites gaven op dat dit in opt stond
<JasperCoenraats> weet jij toevallig of de subdirs van www ook in de server zitten opgesloten?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<innocuous> Hmmm, na upgrade naar 15.04 mount mijn telefoon niet meer...
<lordievader> Hoe mountte je hem?
<innocuous> Weet ik eigenlijk niet meer... mtp denk ik
<innocuous> lsusb herkent de telefoon ook niet
<lordievader> innocuous: Ziet udev wat?
<innocuous> Hoe doe ik dat met udev?
<lordievader> Haal de telefoon eruit. Start een terminal, draai "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev", plug telefoon in.
<innocuous> Nee niks
<lordievader> Dan herkent de kernel de telefoon niet.
<innocuous> Dat is vaag
<innocuous> toch bedankt lordievader, geeft in ieder geval een idee, waar het probleem zit
<innocuous> Hell reboot van de telefoon maakt hem zichtbaar
<innocuous> En nu werkt het zelfs ook!
<innocuous> cool
<lordievader> :)
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<lordievader> o/
<SCHAAP137> wat een hoosbuien buiten zeg
<SCHAAP137> net een absurde wolkbreuk, kon de overkant van de straat niet eens meer zien
<lordievader> Hier schijnt de zon lekker.
<DanNL> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<DanNL> Oei, jij zit hier ook. :p
<lordievader> DanNL: Een van de weinige loco kanalen waar ik in zit.
<DanNL> Nou, je zit in genoeg lokale kanalen om mij tegen te komen. :p
<DanNL> Of liever gezegd, ik jou
<Skald_9_> hey
<Skald_9_> in terminal (niet in de terminal emulator) kan ik num lock niet gebruiken, welke setting moet ik aanpassen?
<Skald_9_> beter; emulators, meervoud, het lukt wel in elke emulator die ik heb
<JanC> Skald_9_: vreemd, dat zou gewoon moeten werken
<JanC> overigens, de console is ook een terminal emulator
<Skald_9_> ja, ik las het net
<JanC> tenzij je daar nog antieke hardware uit de jaren 60-70 van vorige eeuw hebt  ;)
<Skald_9_> in de GUI zijn het "slaves" ?
<Skald_9_> ik heb nog een commodore 64, das wel recenter :)
<JanC> in de GUI gaat keyboard input via Xorg uiteraard
<Skald_9_>  dpkg-reconfigure console-setup geprobeerd maar ik zag er niet dadelijk iets naar num lock verwijzen
<JanC> al je zegt dat je "num lock" niet kan gebruiken bedoel je dat het niet switcht tussen cijfers & navigatie, veronderstel ik?
<Skald_9_> nee, doet gewoon niets
<JanC> welke van de twee werkt dan?
<OerLuptop> wat zou numlock moeten doen?
<Skald_9_> geen enkele
<OerLuptop> met numlock zou je cijfers moeten kunnen tiepen
<Skald_9_> de toetsen doen gewoon niets
<JanC> oh, dus niet enkel Num Lock
<Skald_9_> nee, sorry, niet goed uitgelegd
<JanC> laptop of los tobo?
<Skald_9_> desk
<JanC> lijkt wel also de kernel denkt dat het een antiek IBM PC/XT/AT tobo is  :P
<JanC> toen er nog geen "numeriek eiland" was
<JanC> hm
<Skald_9_> das lang geleden, ik had al een numeriek eiland toen ik nog geen hardrive had
<JanC> :)
<Skald_9_> dos op floppy
 * JanC too
<Skald_9_> met gwbasic
<JanC> Intel 8088 die 8MHz haalde als je de Turbo-knop indrukte
<Skald_9_> hard drive dus ipv hardrive
<Skald_9_> ja de turboknop was bij ons pas op de tweede pc
<Skald_9_> die had al wel een hard drive
<Skald_9_> modern :)
<JanC> eerste computer deed 3.5 MHz en had 48 KiB RAM  :)
<Skald_9_> het was zelf pas de derde pc nu ik er over nadenk die een turbo had
<JanC> Sinclair ZX Spectrum 48K
<Skald_9_> commodore pc-10 was de eerste geloof ik
<JanC> kostte nauwelijks 200-250 € (omgerekend) in 1984, dat was ongelooflijk goedkoop toen
<Skald_9_> daarna pc-20 III
<Skald_9_> http://www.richardlagendijk.nl/foto/cip/computer_pc20iii_01.jpg
<JanC> m'n eerste "PC" was een Philips
<Skald_9_> sinclair zx spectrum was een populair model
<JanC> de Spectrum was ook een geniaal ontwerp
<JanC> vb. het geheugen (48 KiB "RAM" + ROM-loaded-in-RAM + video memory = 64 KiB) bestond uit twee afgekeurde 64 KiB RAM chips die ze "per kg" inkochten en waarvan ze telkens enkel de helft zonder hardware-fouten gebruikten
<JanC> je moet er maar op komen als je de goedkoopste wil zijn :P
<JanC> anyway, dat lost je probleem uiteraard niet op
<JanC> Skald_9_: heb je dat probleem ook met andere versies van Ubuntu dan je nu hebt?
<Skald_9_> nee
<JanC> misschien best een regressie-bug melden dan
<Skald_9_> hoewel dat weinig zegt; andere versie momenteel staat op een notebook zonder num pad, en op andere desktop staat slackware
<JanC> ik bedoel op dezelfde  PC :)
<JanC> eventueel met USB boot testen
<Skald_9_> staat maar één versie op
<JanC> live-USB
<JanC> en als je andere tobo hebt, die ook eens testen
<Skald_9_> eens kijken wat ik nog heb liggen
<JanC> oh, en als het USB is, gewoon eens kijken of unplug/replug het oplost
<Skald_9_> heb geen usb met ubuntu, wel allerlei distro's op cd of dvd
<JanC> USB of CD/DVD maakt niet uit
<Skald_9_> als het maar een *buntu is dus ...
<JanC> maar je kan makkelijk een bootable Ubuntu USB maken
<Skald_9_> ok ff testen
<Skald_9_> ok, num lock op af en opnieuw op zetten doet het nu, geen probleem met live-disk
<OerLuptop> mooi dat hw wel werkt, vreemd dat je numlock isues geeft, setting in keyboard hindert niet?
<Skald_9_> in de GUI geen probleem
<Skald_9_> nu werkt het ook daarbuiten, als ik num lock een paar keer op en af zet
<Skald_9_> de resolutie is nu nog wel te hoog, dat kan denk ik wel gewijzigd worden met dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<Skald_9_> hmmz grotere of kleinere letters instellen lost het niet op
<Skald_9_> clear commando & m'n "prompt" valt buiten het scherm
<Skald_9_> als ik dat opschuif via m'n scherm en ik bijvoorbeeld ls, valt het vanonder van het scherm
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-06
<exalt> hoi, werkt er hier iemand met vim en tmux ?
<lordievader> Jup.
<exalt> lordievader: heb je daar ook themes / colorchemes op geinstalleerd
<exalt> ?
<lordievader> Err, de status bar van tmux heb ik een andere kleur gegeven.
<exalt> oke, punt is dus ik werk met terminator, die heeft een eigen kleuren schema, dan tmux eigen kleuren schema en vim ook weer een kleuren schema.
<exalt> ik vroeg me dusaf wat de beste manier is om dit goed in te stellen
<lordievader> Dat allemaal in te stellen naar 1 kleur?
<crucidal> Ik heb een script van 1 regel in een .sh bestand. Properties staat op executable en het programma om te openen is "run software"
<crucidal> toch wanneer dubbelklik zie ik het 'zandlopertje' en verder gebeurd er niets.
<crucidal> ./script werkt wel vanuit de terminal
<crucidal> enig idee hoe ik het kan laten werken d.m.v. een dubbele click?
<pjotter> Bij sommige thema's valt me op dat niet alle applicaties 'meedoen' in het gekozen thema. Weet iemand hoe dit komt? Is dat omdat sommige applicaties gtk2 zijn en andere gtk3? En wat kun je doen om dat te verhelpen?
<JanC> pjotter: of Qt of Xul of ...
<pjotter> metacity?
<JanC> plus, elk programma kan zelf z'n thema aanpassen
<JanC> dus misschien handiger als je zegt welke afwijken
<pjotter> Ok. Ik werk hier in Xubuntu. Het meeste van de standaard GUI is gtk2 zo te zien.
<JanC> xfce 4 is nog Gtk 2 idd. dacht ik
<pjotter> Ik kwam iets raars op het spoor. Ik heb een theme geinstalleerd (noem het theme X) die alleen gtk2 heeft. Als ik nu bijvoorbeeld clearlooks selecteer en daarna theem X veranderen de meeste dingen netjes naar het nieuwe theme. Slechts een paar dingen veranderen niet mee.
<pjotter> Met name de kleur van de playknoppen van de sound-indicator doen niet goed mee.
<JanC> hm
<pjotter> Ik vermoed dat de sound-indicator waarschijnlijk gtk3 is? Aangezien theme X niets voor gtk3 heeft gespecificeerd zou het logisch zijn dat dir programma niet meeveranderd in het thema?
<JanC> dat is mogelijk
<pjotter> Met andere woorden: Als je zelf nieuew thema maakt en je wil het een beetje 'generiek' houden, moet je gtk2, gtk3 en misschien nog wel een paar andere thema-dingen (hoe heet zoiets?) maken.
<pjotter> Ik geloof dat ik het al snap JanC ;). Ik heb zojuist de gtk3 folder van een ander (soortgelijk) thema in dat bewuste thema X gekopieerd. Nu doet ie het wel goed.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-07
<Heronimus> goedemorgen !
<Heronimus> kan iemand mij misschien helpen aan een programma, waarin ik een externe USB schijf kan opschonen, door bestanden te vergelijken?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Heronimus> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Heronimus: Als het om text bestanden gaat, diff.
<Heronimus> ik heb verschillende bestanden...
<Heronimus> jpg, odt abw...
<Heronimus> ik hoop vandaag mn nieuwe pc binnen te hebben, en dan heb ik zowizo ruimte om mn 500 gig schijf op usb te verplaatsen en te vergelijken
<Heronimus> :)
<markdark> Hmm ik had op mijn 14.10 installatie een crontab met @reboot gezet (onder eigen user) en die werkte goed, nu op 15.04 doet hij zijn werk niet meer
<markdark> @reboot sleep 120; /usr/local/bin/forever -a -l /var/log/socket-io/app-socket.log start -c /usr/local/bin/node /home/ikke/Documents/Projects/app-socket/pushserver.js
<markdark> iemand enig idee?
<Sling> markdark: waarom zou je dat willen?
<markdark> om de socket server lokaal te starten ivm development
<Sling> klinkt als een erg vieze oplossing voor een ander probleem :o
<lordievader> markdark: Klinkt als iets die je wilt verplaatsen naar een upstart/systemd script.
<Sling> oh wacht
<Sling> til
<lordievader> ?
<markdark> hebben jullie een tut ergens voor forever upstart scripts?
<Sling> today I learned
<Sling> kende @reboot in cron nog niet :p
<Sling> dat stop ik dan idd gewoon in een init/upstart script
<Heronimus> Heronimus snapt niks van deze taal :D
<lordievader> markdark: Je gebruikt 15.04, je wilt systemd scriptjes schrijven ;)
<markdark> ah jah over gelezen idd
<markdark> thnx
<lordievader> markdark: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd-for-admins-3.html
<lordievader> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html
<markdark> dank u
<Heronimus> ik zoek vanmiddag wel even verder...
<Heronimus> ik dank u !
<Heronimus> fijne dag !
<goudfazant3991> hallo mijn mailbox vogeltje vliegt ineens weg hoe krijg ik die weer terug??
<goudfazant3991> als ik de bovenste icoon aanklik dan staat er geen  thunderbird meer bij??
<goudfazant3991> hoe krijg ik die terug
<goudfazant3991> Sling bent U aanwezig
<Sling> Fermata: ^
<Fermata> Wat is er?
<Sling> ik was me aan het verstoppen
<Fermata> Ik ook ja.
<Fermata> Geen zin meer in.
<Fermata> w 2
<CyberGabber> Had voorheen 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx). Heb onlangs een schone installatie gedaan naar 14.04.2 LTS. Echter alles wat betreft het resolven van sites, vinden van irc-kanalen, en repository ophalen bij apt-get update 'start' aanmerkelijk langzamer, alsof ie moeite heeft de gateway te vinden oid.
<CyberGabber> In FF heb ik network.dns.disableIPv6 op true gezet, dus resolven van site gaat nu redelijk normaal. Wat kan de reden van de ander langere relosve-tijd zijn?
<CyberGabber> resolve-tijd.
<OerHeks> Dat merkte ik ook op , op een machien zonder SSD.
<CyberGabber> Heb al allerlei dingen gedaan/getest, zou iets met een veranderde resolver zijn oid?
<OerHeks> "network.http.pipelining"  from "false" to "true" ook geprobeert?
<OerHeks> maar dat werkt niet voor updates etc
<CyberGabber> OerHeks: Is dat niet enkel voor FF ?
<OerHeks> ja, ouwe truuk, maar waarom je hele systeem traag netwerk heeft... is dit alleen op wireless?
<CyberGabber> Nee, kabel, niets Wifi (staat zelfs uit)
<OerHeks> geef je router eens een reset?
<OerHeks> maar ik merkte het ook, zonder ssd.
<CyberGabber> Is dat niet iets met die dnsmasq? Was me niet geheel duidelijk
<OerHeks> dat gaat me boven mijn petje :-(
<exalt> haa die oude rakkers van me
<OerHeks> hey exalt
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-08
<pjotter> Hallo
<pjotter> Ik heb een vraag.
<pjotter> Komtie: Wat (in hemelsnaam) is een "plakkend scherm"?
<pjotter> Offe... "Plakkend venster" :D
<OerHeks> Sticky edges?
<pjotter> Planned scherm is makkelijk op te lossen met glassex en een doekje.
<pjotter> Plakkend
<pjotter> Ja, wat is dat?
<OerHeks> Waar lees je dat?
<pjotter> Ik lees dat in het uitrol menu van zo'n beetje ieder venster
<pjotter> In het rijtje: Altijd bovenop.. etc.. staat daaron "Plakkend venster"
<OerHeks> Ah oke. Sticky edges is voor je muis, wanneer dit aanstaat, dan ga je niet 1-2-3 naar het 2e scherm.
<pjotter> Meer duiding is nodig
<pjotter> Welk tweede scherm?
<OerHeks> Dit is eigenlijk alleen bedoelt als je een 2e scherm hebt
<pjotter> Ik werk primair met een wacom tablet. Misschiend at ik daarom geen verschil bemerk tussen het werken met- en zonder "plakkende vensters"?
<OerHeks> sticky edges is wat anders dan hot corners.
<OerHeks> juist
<pjotter> Wat is dan het idee? Dat als een venster "plakkend" is, dat je hem dan niet naar het tweede scherm kunt slepen of zoiets?
<pjotter> Wacht eens ff. Ik zal eens een "muis" aansluiten
<OerHeks> pjotter, nee, dat je muis niet per ongeluk naar 2e scherm gaat.
<OerHeks> een drempeltje, zeg maar
<OerHeks> 2x bewegen gaat dan weer wel.
<pjotter> Hmm... ook met muis kan ik het "plakkende venster" in 1 swipe naar het tweede scherm bewegen...
<pjotter> Dat is vreemd. En als ik dat doe.. dan raakt de optie "plakkend scherm" gedeselecteerd.
<pjotter> eh plakkend venster
<pjotter> Okeay... ik ben eruit hoor
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> tosti-time
<pjotter> Turns out... dat de optie "plakkend venster" alleen in mijn notities-app voorkomt. Het is daar blijkbaar een native optie. Er is ook een meer algemene optie genaamd: "Altijd op zichtbare werkblad"
<OerHeks> oh die ...
<pjotter> Ik weet niet of dat het zelfde doet?
<OerHeks> Altijd zichtbaar verhuist het scherm mee naar een ander virtueel bureaublad
<OerHeks> scherm-venster*
<pjotter> Ik heb daar twee opties "Altijd bovenop" en "Plakkend venster"
<OerHeks> altijd bovenop is handig, dan blijft bijvoorbeeld een film zichtbaar
<pjotter> Juist dat is de meer algemene optie. Maar geen idee of de "Plakkend venster" optie in Notities ook hetzelfde doet.
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, ik dacht eerst dat het om de randen ging
<pjotter> Hmm.. nou... wel... het ziet ernaar uit dat die optie niet helemaal naar behoren functioneert.
<OerHeks> 15.04?
<pjotter> Als ik die optie aantik en dan van scherm wissel, blijft notities inderdaad zichtbaar (so far so good)
<pjotter> Maar wat een schermwissel ook doet, is die optie uitzetten. Dus als ik dan weer terugwissel verdwijnt Notities van het scherm. Weird.
<pjotter> Er moet nog een optie bij: "Plakkend plakkend venster" zodat die optie ook blijft aanstaan (plakken).
<OerHeks> Jij moet gewoon een 2e scherm.
<OerHeks> :-D
<pjotter> Ach, tja.. ik gebruik het tweede scherm toch bijna nooit.
<pjotter> Ok, het is een gerapporteerde bug: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8586
<pjotter> Ik had nog een leuk idee: Waarom geen nieuwe versie van Ubuntu maken: Bluebuntu! Alles in het blauw. Voor mensen wiens (<- mooie naamval, ja ja...) favoriete kleur blauw is.
<OerHeks> beetje ... zoals KDE ?
<pjotter> He bah nee!
<pjotter> Geen KDE
<OerHeks> Ik pruts net kubuntu 15.04 op een usb.
<pjotter> In KDE waan ik mij altijd in Windows om de een of andere reden. Zullen al die glimmerige knopjes zijn, denk ik.
<OerHeks> bekijk plasma eens voor de gein :-)
<OerHeks> 5.3*
<pjotter> plasma, wa's da?
<OerHeks> ach, xfce is lekker licht
<OerHeks> plasma heet dat geval van KDE.
<pjotter> Moet zeggen dat ziet er wel freaky en clean uit.
<pjotter> Zit nu te kijken: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTxQnwG6fks
<pjotter> Wow dit ziet er echt VEEL beter uit!
<pjotter> Sinds de laatse keer dat ik eens KDE had uitgeprobeerd
<OerHeks> Jups, neem je tijd om het te ontdekken.. tip: schakel die zoekzooi uit, dat scheelt processortijd.
<pjotter> Welke zoekzooi?
<OerHeks> baloo heet dat geloof ik, indexing service
<pjotter> O god, is dat weer van die spyware?
<pjotter> Ik wou dat ze daar eens mee ophielden.
<OerHeks> neuj, wel handig als je met veel documenten werkt.
<OerHeks> mooi klipje, lekker snel.
<pjotter> Of in ieder geval de gebruiker expliciet de keuze geven om deze info te delen met 'derden'.
<OerHeks> nee, word niet gedeeld, is alleen intern
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Niet zoals in Ubuntu/Amazon dinges/
<OerHeks> en als je het gebruikt, zou ik die 50 mb grooter maken.
<OerHeks> dat Amazon gedoe, die servers zijn afgekoppelt las ik ergens. effin, de opties om het uit te schakelen zitten in ubuntu al een tijdje
<pjotter> Snap ik. Maar zou het niet beter zijn als bij de installatie hier specifiek gevraagd wordt: "Vindt u het ok als wij meekijken in uw zoektermen en op basis daarvan Amazon advertenties laten plaatsen op uw systeem?"
<pjotter> Er zijn wel meer van dat soort privacy issues met de Ubuntu familie, vind ik. Er zijn een aantal processen die ik standaard de nek omdraai of deinstalleer bij iedere nieuwe installatie die privacy gevoelige data doorsturen naar de servers van Canonical.
<pjotter> Een beetje kritiek mag hier wel, toch?
<OerHeks> ja hoor
<pjotter> Ergens snap ik het wel. Canonical is uiteindelijk gewoon een bedrijf. En bedrijven moeten links- of rechtsom toch centjes verdienen. Binnen het Linuxgebeuren kan dat ook prima. Maar dan vind ik wel dat je duidelijk moet zijn over welke informatie ze verzamelen, voor hoelang en wat ze ermee doen en vervolgens het aan de gebruiker laten of ze dat willen of niet.
<OerHeks> maar ik ga u verlaten, zo eten bij moeders.
<pjotter> tosti?
<OerHeks> ja, die is op :-D
<pjotter> ow
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> Nou eetze!
<OerHeks> dank, laters !
<SpindizZzy> hello world :)
<pjotter> helleu
<SpindizZzy> klein probleem: wanneer ik een venster uitrek over 2 monitors, en ik klik ergens in dat venster, verkleint het automatisch naar 1 scherm :(
<SpindizZzy> kheb gemerkt dat hij dat enkel maar doet bij Wine
<pjotter> Is dat bij een standaard wine installatie?
<SpindizZzy> jep
<pjotter> Het zal wel een probleem met wine zijn, vrees ik. Heb je al eens geprobeerd in winecfg, op het tabje Grafisch de windowmanager en decoratie aan- en uit te zetten? Misschien dat dat iets oplost?
<SpindizZzy> nog niet getest
<SpindizZzy> sec
<SpindizZzy> schijnt niet te werken
<SpindizZzy> :(
<pjotter> Normaal staan "Laat de window manager de vensters decoreren" en "laat de window manager de vensters beheren" aan. Emuleer virtuaal bureaublad zou ik uitlaten.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Wat misschien ook wel werkt is een andere (nieuwere) wine versie gebruiken. Misschien dat het probleem in latere versies is opgelost.
<SpindizZzy> will try
<pjotter> Wacht ff...
<pjotter> Ik heb even zitten kijken en er waren in het verleden wel problemen met dual monitors en wine. Maar dat had meer te maken met het feit dat fullscreen applicaties in wine zich uitrekken over de twee schermen. Oplossing was een instelling in de registry
<pjotter> Ik zie daar bijvoorbeeld: HKCU->Software->Wine->X11 Driver->UseXVideMode: Y
<pjotter> Je kan eens kijken of dat het misschien is?
 * SpindizZzy checking
<pjotter> Bij zit ontbreekt die sleutel. Je moet 'm dan zelf aanmaken.
<SpindizZzy> eeeeuh
<SpindizZzy> :)
<pjotter> jah?
<pjotter> Lukt't?
<SpindizZzy> waar check ik de registry ?
<pjotter> Ok :D
<pjotter> Je moet even "winetricks" starten
<pjotter> Dan: Select default wineprefix
<pjotter> Ik ga hierbij vanuit dat je de applicatie gewoon in de default wine prefix hebt geinstalleerd?
<SpindizZzy> ok
<pjotter> Als je niet weet wat een prefix is, is het antwoord waarschijnlijk: Ja.
<SpindizZzy> je
<SpindizZzy> ja
<SpindizZzy> ha !!
<SpindizZzy> kheb die sleutel aangemaakt
<pjotter> ok, na selecteer default wine prefix, kies je "run regedit"
<pjotter> OK! :S
<SpindizZzy> en tschijnt te werken :)
<pjotter> Echt waar?
<SpindizZzy> ff testen
<pjotter> Het zal mij benieuwen
<SpindizZzy> hij doet het nog steeds
<pjotter> Je moet goed opletten dat je geen fouten in de sleutelnaam maakt en '
<pjotter> oeps
<SpindizZzy> maar enkel als ik binnen de applicatie van venster wissel
<pjotter> Welke applicatie is dit eigenlijk?
<SpindizZzy> Metatrader
<pjotter> Maakt die gebruik van meerdere schermen?
<pjotter> Ik bedoel: vensters
<SpindizZzy> ja
<pjotter> Ok, als dit niet werkt kun je de aangemaakt sleutel beter verwijderen.
<SpindizZzy> http://www.metaquotes.net/
<SpindizZzy> kijk maar
<pjotter> Welke wine versie gebruik je?
<SpindizZzy> de sleutel heet dus UseXVideMode
<SpindizZzy> ??
<SpindizZzy> of VideO ?
<pjotter> Ja, de sleutel heet "UseXVidMode"
<SpindizZzy> ah
<pjotter> Is van het type string en heeft als waarde "Y" (zonder quotes)
<SpindizZzy> geen succes
<SpindizZzy> :(
<pjotter> Dus in regedit: HKEY_CURRENT_USER->Software->Wine daarin sleutel maken "UseXVidMode" met waarde "Y".
<SpindizZzy> heb ik gedaan ja
<pjotter> Ok, helaas. Was het proberen waard.
<pjotter> Updaten naar een nieuwere wine versie wil ook nogal eens helpen.
<pjotter> Welke versie gebruik je nu?
<SpindizZzy> euh
<pjotter> winecfg starten, tabblad "over wine"
<SpindizZzy> 1.7.18
<pjotter> O da vrij recent. Ik heb zelf 1.7.38
<pjotter> Ik geloof dat het bij wine zo geregeld is dat de even nummers 1.2, 1.4 en 1.6 etc.. de stabiele versies zijn en de oneven nummers zoals hier 1.7 de onstabiele development versies zijn.
<SpindizZzy> aha
<SpindizZzy> dat wist ik niet :)
<pjotter> Kwam ik ook pas na lange tijd achter :D
<pjotter> Maar goed, 1.7 doet het vrij goed. Soms zijn er dingen die zelfs beter werken in de laatst unstable dan in de laatste stable.
<SpindizZzy> bedankt voor je hulp alleszins
<SpindizZzy> ik kom er zo ook wel :)
<pjotter> Geen dank hoor. Jammer dat het niet is opgelost.
<SpindizZzy> geen erg !
<pjotter> Die applicatie is wel opgenomen in de wine app db: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19984&sAllBugs
<pjotter> Maar geen melding over problemen met multi screen
<pjotter> ik bedoel dual screen
<SpindizZzy> Once in Graphics, uncheck 'Allow the window manager to decorate the windows'. Then it runs flawlessly.
<SpindizZzy> sounds familiar
<SpindizZzy> :)
<pjotter> Heb je toch zojuist geprobeerd?
<pjotter> Doet ie dat trouwens alleen wanneer de window door de twee schermen loopt? Dus bijvoorbeeld de ene helft op het linkerscherm, en de andere helft op het rechterscherm?
<SpindizZzy> ja
<SpindizZzy> ik stretch de ganse applicatie over 2 monitors
<pjotter> En als je dan ergens in dat window klikt dan springt ie weer terug naar 1 monitor?
<SpindizZzy> en als ik dan van venster wissel, snapt hij terug naar 1 enkele
<SpindizZzy> jee
<SpindizZzy> jep
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Is de applicatie dan in fullscreen?
<SpindizZzy> nee
<SpindizZzy> ik zet ze over 75% van de beide monitoren
<pjotter> ok, dus gewoon gestretched over twee monitors
<SpindizZzy> de linkse 25% dient voor xchat :)
<SpindizZzy> ja
<pjotter> Als ik op google zoek naar dit probleem zie ik wel veel gamers die met soortgelijke problemen hebben. Die lui werken ook vaak met meerdere schermen natuurlijk. Ik weet niet of wat zij hebben hetzelfde is als wat jij nu hebt.
<pjotter> Maar misschien dat daar ergens toch een oplossing te vinden is.
<SpindizZzy> da's een plan
<SpindizZzy> off to google dan maar :)
<pjotter> Even 1 ding. Als je die registry setting hebt ingesteld. Moet je de applicatie echt afsluiten en opnieuw starten. Ik neem aan dat ej dat ook gedaan hebt?
<SpindizZzy> ja
<SpindizZzy> verschillende keren
<pjotter> Dacht ik al.
<Thecrazyskull_> hoe moet ik hier weg
<Thecrazyskull_> hoe kan ik een andere server kiezen
<Heronimus> goedenavond !
<Heronimus> er is iets fout gegaan met mijn toetsenbord indeling van mn Logitech K740 kan imand me een hint geven hoe ik dit verander?
<Heronimus> ik heb geen euro teken, en de toets naast de linker shift geeft een > en < aan
<Heronimus> ik heb het al gevonden........
<Heronimus> doeg
<saymoo> stil hier
<SCHAAP137> nu niet meer
<saymoo> hoera
<saymoo> :)
<SCHAAP137> feit is dat het weekend is
<SCHAAP137> en dat is een goede zaak
<saymoo> zeker :)
<SCHAAP137> wel genoeg gew0rkt voor deze week
<SCHAAP137> meer warmte ook die eraan zit te komen
<SCHAAP137> vind het nu al best lekker met die 17 graden hier
<SCHAAP137> misschien is dit beter voor het offtopic kanaal :P
<saymoo> de zomer komt er dan toch aan :)
<saymoo> zolang er geen vragen zijn.. zie ik niet waarom het hier niet kan
<saymoo> :)
<SCHAAP137> true, mij maakt het ook niet uit, maar wellicht zijn er anderen die daar bezwaar bij hebben
<saymoo> hmm dat zou idd kunnen
<saymoo> (maarja, dan kunnen ze dat ook aangeven)
<saymoo> :)
<SCHAAP137> kzit nu een USB naar USB installatie te doen van een OS, op een laptopje uit 2008
<SCHAAP137> gaat tergend langzaam
<SCHAAP137> van een 1GB zeer trage en oude USB stick, naar een nieuwe van 16GB, beide poorten werken op USB 2.0 snelheid
<SCHAAP137> maar kheb het idee dat deze installatie letterlijk uren gaat duren
<saymoo> hehe, tja.. oud en nieuw... de oudste wint dan
<saymoo> :)
<SCHAAP137> jep, uiteraard hoeft ie op die oude enkel te lezen
<SCHAAP137> dus wel een voordeel dat de target een nieuwe is, zal aanzienlijk sneller zijn qua schrijfacties
<saymoo> moet wel :)
<saymoo> dus strakkies blaast ie erover
<saymoo> (vanaf nieuwe stick
<saymoo> )
<saymoo> want lezen is ook sneller
<SCHAAP137> ja daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar, naar de performance als ik die stick gebruik om te booten straks
<SCHAAP137> ding kan ook USB 3.0, het stickje, mschien kan ik dan machine-specifieke scripts maken voor verschillende locaties
<saymoo> zou kunnen
<saymoo> :)
<SCHAAP137> hm, dit gaat wel ver, een calculator in sendmail.cf: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/comp.mail.sendmail/Drf2sPRzep0/kNqJ7izlbbsJ
<saymoo> sommige mensen hebben teveel tijd ;)
<SCHAAP137> idd :P
<Maikel> oh lolz
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-09
<Bram__> hoi
<Bram__> ik ben bezig met een raspberry pi
<Bram__> nu zou ik over het internet een xml file moeten kunnen schrijven van de ene pi naar de andere pi maar hoe doe ik dat het beste?
<Bram__> moet wel gebeuren in python
<Bram__> hoi
<Bram__> weet er toevallig iemand hoe ik een xml file van de ene pi naar de andere raspberry pi kan sturen over het interenet?
<systeem> Bram__: verklaar je eens nadeer
<Bram__> ik heb een raspberry pi op een locatie x die sensoren in leest nu wil ik deze data real time overbrengen naar mijn pi thuis daarom dacht ik dit te doen met xml file
<Bram__> het probleem is waar de pi staat met de sensoren staat een sterke firewall waar ik niet door kom dus ik kan niet van buiten naar binnen enkel van binnen naar buiteb
<Bram__> dus de ene pi zou een file moeten schrijven op de schijf van de andere pi over het internet
<Bram__> ik ben al eens bezig geweest met de urllib2 maar dat is precies enkel uitlezen
<systeem> mss kan je checken met autossh te installeren op die pi achter de firewall
<systeem> kan kan je een permanente tunnel openhouden naar je andere pi
<Bram__> hoe bedoel je ssh?
<systeem> ssh onbekend?
<Bram__> ik kan van op de locatie x mijn pi bereiken via ssh
<Bram__> ik zou wel een xml file moeten hebben om dit te kunnen visualiseren op mijn webpagina
<Bram__> kan ik ook niet bv de file lokaal aanmaken en dan via ftp overbrengen naar de andere pi?
<systeem> ssh ondersteunt scp
<systeem> je kan de xml file dan met scp overzetten
<Bram__> scp is onbekend voor me ik zet wel files op mijn pi met winscp is dat een soort ftp protocol maar dan secure?
<Bram__> Ik heb geprobeerd (gezocht op het internet) om scp in python te gebruiken maar ik krijd de volgende error
<Bram__> ImportError: No module named scp
<Bram__> hoe kan ik deze installeren?
<OerHeks> pip install python-scp # denk ik?
<Bram__> ok ik had pip install scp gebprobeert ter juist maar dat lukte niet :p
<Bram__> het probleem is dat hij tijdens het installeren geen mapje kan aan maken in deze folder ik heb al chmod -R 777 . gedaan maar het lukt niet hebben jullie hier een oplossing voor?
<Bram__> dit is waar hij een mapje moet kunnen in aanmaken /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<Bram__> opgelost :p
<trijntje> Bram__: je moet niet alles als beheerder doen, waarom zet je de map niet gewoon inde persoonlijke map van de gebruiker, dan hoef je geen sudo te gebruiken
<Bram__> ja dat had ik wel kunnen doen maar nu werkt het :p
<trijntje> ja, maar het is zo niet echt veilig, zeker niet als je ze over het internet open wilt zetten
<Bram__> hoe dat? ik heb hier nog niet veel verstand van :p
<trijntje> je moet programma's altijd met zo min mogelijk rechten uitvoeren. Zeker als het via internet gaat moet je het niet als beheerder maar als gebruiker uitvoeren
<trijntje> alle bestanden en programma's van gebruikers staan in /home/gebruiker, alle andere bestanden en mappen zijn van het systeem en die moet je dus niet gebruiken
<Bram__> maar als je een package installeert gaat hij dat toch automatisch daar instaleren
<trijntje> ja, maar dat doet het systeem, en je moet natuurlijk alleen packages installeren die je vertrouwt
<SCHAAP137> zo, mooi, mn migratie van apache2 naar nginx is goed verlopen
<SCHAAP137> kijken of ik nginx ook met LibreSSL kan compilen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-10
<flip75> hello, anyone here to help?
<flip75> niemand?
<OerHeks> ?
<flip75> BEn op zoek naar hulp om mijn netwerkverbinding te herstellen, kan je helpen?
<OerHeks> misschien wel, wat is je probleem precies?
<flip75> het lijkt er wel  op dat er verbinding is, maar ik heb geen verbinding. Network manager blijft trachten te verbinden
<OerHeks> bedraad, wireless?
<flip75> sorry, bedraad. zal even melden wat ik al heb gerpobeerd
<flip75> Ubuntu, update gedaan via netwerkkabel. netwerkkabel en verbinding zijn ok.
<flip75> is getest
<flip75> ben erg n00b in ubuntu
<OerHeks> jekan in je browser geen pagina openen, ook niet hard met ip? probeer eens google > 74.125.228.223
<OerHeks> of blijft het netwerk ikoontje draaien?
<flip75> lijkt erop dat het nu werkt. Ik heb iig de FW aangezet en een manuel connection ingevoerd
<flip75> Hoe kan ik nu het best controleren of alles goed werkt?
<OerHeks> Als een IP wel werkt, maar www.google.nl niet, dan is het een dns probleem (geweest)
<flip75> heel raar, was/is meer iets van wel een ipadres hebben, maar geen netwerk...
<flip75> lag niet aan DNS. als ik nu probeer te pingen krijg ik nog een error
<OerHeks> zijn er meerdere gebruikers/apparaten aangesloten?
<flip75> nope. op de router natuurlijk wel. de ubuntu install is praktisch nog helemaal clean
<OerHeks> bij vreemde connectie problemen wil soms een router reset wel eens helpen ( gewoon uit/aan)
<flip75> done, was het ook niet
<OerHeks> oke. als automatisch aanmelden niet lukt, wil handmatig een verbinding opzetten wel eens helpen, maar dat kom ik weinig meer tegen.
<flip75> status nu: in functiebalk zie ik dat mijn wired verbinding werkt. pijl omhoog & omlaag. maar geen connectie met buiten
<flip75> mijn ISP is Telenet en ik heb nu als DNS 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 ingesteld staan
<OerHeks> google dns. zou moeten werken, of hard telenet dns invoeren? Telenet: 195.130.130.11 + 195.130.130.139
<flip75> met googel dns werkt het niet, nu op telenet DNS geprobeerd
<flip75> ga eens herstart proberen
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> je kan ook in netwerkmanager netwerk even uitschakelen en weer inschakelen.
<flip75> Hey Oerheks, ben je er nog?
<OerHeks> :-)
<flip75> connectie (lees verbinding) lijkt in orde, de ipv4 toch. maar nog altijd geen verbinding met de buitenwereld
<flip75> via network tools zie ik dat devices up zijn. al staat er bij ipv6 het netmask/prefix op 64
<flip75> lijkt me niet goed?
<OerHeks> je kan om te testen IPv6 uitschakelen in networkmanager dacht ik
<flip75> done, ik heb ipv6 op ignore gezet
<OerHeks> en een hard ip werkt wel?
<flip75>  bij devices (network tools) staat in de kolo; scope mijn ipv6 wel "link"
<flip75> heb nu een hard ip op ipv4
<flip75> thx oerheks. nu tijd voor andere dingen
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-09
<yellabs-r2> hallo daar !
<Wobbo> Goede morgen allemaal. Ik mis wat NL vertaling. Ik heb het eerder ook gehad bij 15.04 geloof ik met Evolution. Ik vroeg me of hoe ik dit oplos en waar ik dit probleem kan aangeven.
<yellabs-r2> heb je al update gedaan ?
<Wobbo> Jep
<yellabs-r2> 16.04 ?
<yellabs-r2> in en uit gelogd ?
<Wobbo> Ja, in 15.04 was het niet NL, bij 15.10 weer wel.
<Wobbo> Dit probleem is sinds de upgrade.
<Wobbo> Ik ga pas al mijn PC updaten als Evolution weer NL heeft.
<yellabs-r2> welke versie van ubuntu heb je ?
<Wobbo> 16.04
<Wobbo> 64
<yellabs-r2> de rest is wel nederlands alleen evolution niet ?
<Wobbo> Alleen Evolution, sorry maar het gaat ook om Evoltion Mail, niet alleen de melding rechtsboven.
<yellabs-r2> nee nee , ok
<yellabs-r2> momentje
<Wobbo> Aangezien evoltion-ararm wel nog gebruikt word, en het vroegen 'het' email programma, is het raar dat er weer niet NL gecheckt is. :'(
<yellabs-r2> hoe installeer je meestal pakages ?
<Wobbo> Het update applicatie.
<yellabs-r2> ik vermoed dat sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-nl-base nodig is, maar je kan ook eerst kijken met software centre of dit pakket er wel / niet op staat
<Wobbo> Soms via terminal, maar volgens mij niet sinds 16.04 bij deze PC.
<trijntje> evolution is al heel lang niet meer standaard, dus waarschijnlijk is de prioriteit op laag gezet
<yellabs-r2> in een blog vermelding hier : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/change-language-of-evolution-or-thunderbird-to-swedish-4175442935/
<yellabs-r2> staat dat ze ook sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-nl , deden , maar ik denk dat dit niet nodig is in uw geval
<yellabs-r2> na install even in en uit loggen of reboot , zou nodig kunnen zijn..
<yellabs-r2> mocht iemand anders een suggestie oplosing hebben dan horen we het graag.. ;)
<yellabs-r2> oplossing ( type error )
<yellabs-r2> Wobbo , we horen wel of het gelukt is / of niet
<Wobbo> Dit lost het probleem niet op. Evolution mail is niet geweldig, Thunderbind is ook echt niks. Daarnaast kan je niet alle geschiedenis van Evolution overzetten. Deze mails zijn voor het bedrijf. En een paar gig. Haha
<Wobbo> Helaas is Firefox altijd een drama, alle jaren kan ik niet meerdere Firefox openen in verschillende schermen, maar ja dat is een ander verhaal. ;)
<Wobbo> Oh, het vorige probleem was in 13.10. niet in 15.*
<yellabs-r2> er was geen melding na sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-nl-base ?
<Wobbo> Dat is was al geïnstalleerd.
<yellabs-r2> ah
<yellabs-r2> is engels moeilijk ?
<Wobbo> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/tip-evolution-in-het-nederlands-op-*buntu-13-10/
<yellabs-r2> schijnbaar zijn er meer mensen met dit probleem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1572661
<yellabs-r2> ok , nou , hopenlijk lukt het met dat "truckje"
<yellabs-r2> succes !
<yellabs-r2> Wobbo werkt bedrijfsmatig met ubuntu ?
<yellabs-r2> in welk verband , als ik vragen mag ?
<Wobbo> Communicatie Multimedia Design alles en alleen Ubuntu,  veel gebruik van zoals Evolution, haha
<yellabs-r2> tja, kan minder zijn als het niet precies doet wat het moet doen
<Wobbo> Maar dingen als Birdfont, Pencil, Gimp, Inkscape, Blender, Filezilla, Aptana Studio, Audactity
<Wobbo> Gpick, en alle browser,
<yellabs-r2> aptana is een mooi professioneel programma inderdaad
<Wobbo> Voor webApps en app, helaas heb ik wel een Mac moeten kopen.
<Wobbo> Tja, kan niet ander. Ik heb maar een miniMac, goedkopen, en dan hoef ik dat ding niet te zien.
<yellabs-r2> het is als een gereedschaps kist, vaak heb je toch meerdere platformen nodig ..
<yellabs-r2> mac - windows 10 - linux , en niet te vergeten al die mobile platforms .. ;)
<Wobbo> In VirtualBox heb ik wel Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 en 10.... Het is allemaal wel vermoeiend, het testen, het tegenvallen en al die tijd.
<yellabs-r2> dat is inderdaad een enorme inzet ,  misschien is het handiger om een team beta testers te maken
<yellabs-r2> ieder met zijn eigen platform
<yellabs-r2> ik heb hier ook vmware player met verschillende platforms draaien
<Wobbo> En voor me liggen er nu 3 smartphone, 2 tablet,... Zucht, en ook die moeten allemaal getest. Gelukkig alles van Android apparaten hebben dezelfde oplader.... Behalve een... Apple weer.
<Wobbo> Maar ik moet wel een plus voor apple, hun toetsenbord (niet hun muis).
<yellabs-r2> ah , het is je werk toch , dus maak er iets moois van :)
<Wobbo> En fijn Apple wekt super en standaard met VNC, zelf voor het inloggen.
<Wobbo> Tja, ik moet indd nu ook eens wat werk gaan doen. Maar ik vertel zo graag hoe gelukkig ik ben, niet zonder kan sinds 6.04.
<yellabs-r2> heel goed ..
<yellabs-r2> maak er iets moois van, groeten en werk ze nog !
<Wobbo> Oh, het laatste, Wacom, default, werkt top, en, ik ben linkshandig, kan gewoon ingesteld.
<yellabs-r2> re-design life !
<Wobbo> Oh, en thuis, gewoon alle blizzard en de meest recente versie simsity, werk gewoon in een keer.
<Wobbo> Ik wil een Ubuntu smartphone gaan kopen.
<Wobbo> Enige ervaring hier?
<Wobbo> Over Evolution, het enige wat ik nodig heb is [evolution-3.18.mo]. Maar die kan ik niet vinden om te downloaden.
<yellabs-r2> sorry was even weg
<yellabs-r2> is het mo file of po ?
<trijntje> mo
<yellabs-r2> ja mo
<yellabs-r2> maar ik denk dat Wobbo even iets anders aan het doen is ..
<trijntje> Wobbo: evolution is niet volledig vertaald, volgens launchpad moeten er nog 700 strings vertaald worden
<yellabs-r2> ik zie het ook
<trijntje> bij gnome is het wel volledig vertaald, dus je zou een mailtje aan het vertaalteam kunnen sturen om te vragen of ze het willen updaten. https://l10n.gnome.org/languages/nl/all/ui/
<yellabs-r2> ik dacht al , hoe komt het dat het niet allemaal nederlands word ..
<trijntje> maar dat duurt wel weer een tijdje voordat de vertalingen beschikbaar komen. Maar ik neem aan dat er wel vertalings updates komen voor 16.04
<yellabs-r2> hoe krijg je van po -- naar mo ?
<yellabs-r2> ah ik heb al wat
<yellabs-r2> nog even testen
<yellabs-r2> duurt even .. ;)
<yellabs-r2> vooral als je eerst de verkeerde file te pakken hebt.. LOL
<yellabs-r2> Wobbo , ben je er nog
<yellabs-r2> 99 % mo vertaling klaar
<yellabs-r2> evolution-3.18.mo
<yellabs-r2> moet naar effe kijken , usr/share/locale-langpack/nl/LC_MESSAGES
<yellabs-r2> trijntje check mij graag ( dubbel check )
<trijntje> klinkt wel ok, ik kan niet goed checken want ik zit op een engels systeem
<yellabs-r2> lol
<yellabs-r2> nou Wobbo nog wakker worden
<yellabs-r2> een how to hoef ik niet te schrijven hoop ik ..
<yellabs-r2> trijntje , gebruik jij voor nautilus als root , sudo nautilus of iets anders ?
<yellabs-r2> Wobbo
<yellabs-r2> hello
<Wobbo> Sorry, ben er weer, nu weer tijd, pause.
<yellabs-r2> er staat een file voor je klaar , maar ik heb al gezien / getest dat het nog steeds niet 100% nederlands is
<yellabs-r2> de file moet naar  usr/share/locale-langpack/nl/LC_MESSAGES
<yellabs-r2> kijk eerst even of er al een bestand is met de naam evolution-3.18.mo
<yellabs-r2> voor de zekerheid
<yellabs-r2> noem die file dan old-evolution-3.18.mo , maar ik denk dat deze er niet zal staan
<yellabs-r2> evolution-3.18.mo
<yellabs-r2> ok , ik weet niet of het downloaden van de file zo lukt , ik zal nog een ftp geven
<yellabs-r2> staat in de prive tab
<yellabs-r2> roep even als het downloaden gelukt is
<yellabs-r2> staat op prive ftp voor je klaar
<yellabs-r2> sudo nautilus , in  terminal is misschien eenvoudig voor je , ben wel voorzichtig eh ?
<yellabs-r2> open terminal , sudo nautilus , ga naar : usr/share/locale-langpack/nl/LC_MESSAGES
<yellabs-r2> plaats bestand daar ( evolution afgesloten )
<yellabs-r2> start evolution , kijk of het nu 99 % nederlands is
<yellabs-r2> sluit evolution weer netjes
<yellabs-r2> en sluit alle andere programma's netjes af ( nautilus - terminal )
<Wobbo> Nu nog overzetten en dan kijken of het mij ook lukt.
<Wobbo> Bijna helemaal, maar net als bij 15.10, staat er links boven "New" ipv "Nieuw" maar ik denk dat ik dat nog wel begrijp. :P
<Wobbo> Mooi zo, van af nu alle PC updaten.
<yellabs-r2> super , inderdaad daarom die 99 %
<yellabs-r2> geniet ervan, ik ben even eten
<yellabs-r2> :)
 * yellabs-r2 afk
<Wobbo> Wat fijn, IRC
<Wobbo> Wat fijn voor de hulp
<Wobbo> Eigenlijk zelf maar 99,99%
<Wobbo> :D
<yellabs-r2> bye bye
<yellabs-r2> all
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<Bram__> hoi ik ben bezig met het doorgeven van een python code naar een c code via een binary file maar ik loop tegen een probleem aan dat er sommige data weg valt
<Bram__> python code
<Bram__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16316979/
<Bram__> import mux code http://paste.ubuntu.com/16316983/
<Bram__> c code
<Bram__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16316993/
<Bram__> dus als ik deze codes laat lopen krijg ik bv op mijn seriele poort 1,2,3,4,5,8,9,10,.... men ziet dat 6 en 7 weg valt
<Bram__> heeft er iemand hier een oplossing voor?
<Bram__> zelf denk ik dat het iets te maken heeft met her openen van de file in de c code om de content te wissen
<Wobbo> Helaas, ik weet niet genoeg C om een probleem op te lossen, ik probeer het soms bij #ubuntu-uk
<Bram__> spijtig maar geen probleem helaas is mijn Engels niet zo heel goed
<Bram__> maar ik kan het proberen
<JanC> het is ook niet meteen duidelijk hoe die 3 stukjes code in elkaar passen?
<JanC> wel, de eerste twee wel
<Bram__> dus de eerste code is gewoon een code die ik gebruik om te testen deze zal een functie oproepen uit de 2de code in dit geval wordt de write functie opgeroepen deze zal data in een binary file zetten van af dan is het python deel afgelopen
<Bram__> de c code zal dan steeds kijken of er nieuwe data in de file staat en zal deze dan uit lezen. Wanneer deze is uitgelezen zal er nog extra data worden toegevoegd om het seriele device compatibel te maken. Als alle data is uitgelezen zal de content van de file worden gewist zodat ik niet terug dezelfde data aan krijg
<JanC> eh, en hoe weet je dat je Python-programma en C-programma niet tegelijk bezig zijn?
<Bram__> ja heb ik ook al aan gedacht maar ik dacht als het ene process met die file bezig is dat men in het andere process deze file niet open krijgt en dus de data gewoon wordt bij toegevoegd in de file
<JanC> standaard kan je een bestand zo vaak openen als je wil (onder linux/posix systemen)
<JanC> maar ik veronderstel dat je ze voorlopig enkel manueel na elkaar start?
<Bram__> ja dat klopt
<Bram__> ik laat de c code steeds lopen
<Bram__> en dan start ik het python test programma (alles manueel)
<JanC> oh
<JanC> dus de C-code loopt al voor je Python begint data toe te voegen?
<Bram__> ja dat klopt
<Ron__> Inderdaad, heel fijn :-)
<JanC> Bram__: het is mogelijk dat 6 en 7 door Python in het bestand geschreven werden tussen regel 35 & 36 van je C code
<JanC> en dan verdwijnen die dus natuurlijk
<JanC> klassiek geval van "race condition"  :)
<Bram__> ja zo iets zat ik ook al aan te denken maar wat kan er hier een oplossing voor zijn? de file zou terug leeg moeten gemaakt worden nadat hij is uitgelezen
<JanC> dat is ingewikkeld...
<Bram__> mijn eerste gedacht was om de file te openen in de wb+ mode maar dan krijg ik geen data meer
<JanC> ik gok dat je best na het openen in de C code je bestand eerst wist en dan pas data ervan leest, al is dat nog niet 100% safe
<JanC> (een bestand dat gewist is blijft naamloos bestaan zolang een proces het open heeft)
<Bram__> het probleem is dat de c code steeds moet blijven werken (while lus) om het seriele device niet in fout te laten gaan
<Bram__> of zou ik nog een extra file maken waar in ik simpel een 1 of een 0 schrijf en dan ga kijken of de c code bezig is met die file
<Bram__> dat dan de python code even een in lus terecht komt totdat hij terug mag schrijven van de c code
<Bram__> ik vind het wel raar dat de wb+ mode niet werkt
<Bram__> "wb+" or "w+b" – Opens the binary file as an empty file for both reading and writing. If the file exists, its contents are destroyed.
<Bram__> bij lezen komt er geen data uit omdat deze al verworpen is
<JanC> het probleem is dat er voor dat je dat doet nieuwe data kan toegevoegd zijn
<JanC> ik gok dat je met flock() zal moeten werken in beide programma's, maar simpel zal het niet zijn om volledig vrij van race conditions te zijn  :)
<Bram__> dus de optie met een 2de file is volgens jou niet goed?
<JanC> volgens mij ga je alleen maar een extra race condition toevoegen daarmee?
<Bram__> oke dan zal ik eens kijken achter die andere optie
<JanC> je zou natuurlijk ook een FIFO ipv een gewoon bestand kunnen gebruiken voor communicatie tussen de twee programma's
<Bram__> en hoe zit dat in zijn werk? Ik weet wat een FIFO is maar ik zou niet weten hoe ik dit moet doen voor de koppeling python c
<trijntje> kan je niet beter van de C code een python module maken, en dan vanuit python de C code aanroepen om serial port in de gate te houden?
<trijntje> via bestanden werken is altijd gedoe omdat je ook geen garantie hebt dat de data die je schrijft ook daadwerkelijk op disk terecht komt.
<JanC> je maakt een fifo in je C code en opent die voor lezen, daarna open je die in Python voor schrijven, alles wat je in Python schrijft kan je dan in C lezen
<JanC> (simpel gezegd ;) )
<JanC> trijntje: data-verlies kan je altijd hebben natuurlijk
<JanC> voor wat Bram__ hier doet is het zelfs niet relevant of het al dan niet ooit op disk terecht komt
<JanC> vermoedelijk wordt het allemaal alweer gewist voor de kernel tijd heeft daarvoor  :)
<JanC> (er is een kleine maar niet onbestaande kans dat de kernel net data wegschrijft tussen het schrijven in Python en het wissen in C)
<JanC> races again  :P
<JanC> werken met concurrerende processen is moeilijk!
<Bram__> ja dat ondervind ik nu wel ja :p
<JanC> FIFOs e.d. zijn er om dat soort problemen te vereenvoudigen
<Bram__> maar wat bedoel je juist met je opend een fifo in de c code hoe doe ik dit juist? Sorry maar hier heb ik nog maar weinig ervaring mee
<JanC> je maakt eerst een FIFO met mkfifo() in C en open die daar voor lezen, dan open je diezelfde FIFO voor schrijven in Python
<JanC> en het is een speciaal soort bestand, dus je opent het ook als een bestand  :)
<JanC> "everything is a file"
<JanC> internet sockets zijn ook bestanden
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> seriële poorten ook  ;-)
<JanC> en wat trijntje zei betreft: er bestaan al Python modules voor gebruik van seriële poorten, daar heb je niet echt C voor nodig, maar ik veronderstel dat je iets in C wil doen?
<Bram__> ja de python code is te traag voor de seriele poort ik moet snelheden halen van 4Mbps en via c lukt dit en in python niet maar de rest van de codes is geschreven in python :(
<Bram__> dat is ook de rede dat de c constant moet blijven werken om de ontvangen data in een buffer te kunnen plaatsen
<Bram__> of krijgt men heel de buffer binnen als men gewoon de read functie doet
<Bram__> dan is het probleem opgelost want dan roep ik de functie enkel aan wanneer het nodig is
<Bram__> c code bedoel ik :p
<Bram__> is er een manier om de seriele poort open te laten staan en dat deze de file bijhorend bij de seriele poort gaat opvullen en dat ik pas de seriele data ga uit lezen wanneer de python code het vraagt (python start dan het c script die de data vervolgens zal uitlezen)
<Bram__> c code sluit terug af wanneer alles voltooid is
<Bram__> maar dan zou de inkomende data nog moeten opgeslagen worden in de buffer van de seriele poort zelf en dat is nog een probleem dan
<JanC> seriële poorten hebben zelf geen buffer natuurlijk
<JanC> in de hardware, bedoel ik
<JanC> maar eh, er is niks dat je verplicht om die poort te sluiten/openen in C ?
<JanC> tussendoor, bedoel ik
<Bram__> maar zal ik dan ook weer geen inkomende data gaan missen
<Bram__> nu was het plan zo
<Bram__> ik schrijf data naar een file in de python code wanneer deze file geschreven is roep ik de c code op die de data van de file binnen leest en vervolgens verder verwerkt dan zal de c code de seriele poort openen en de data verzenden wanneer de data is verzonden stopt het c script
<JanC> okay?
<Bram__> maar dan kan ik de inkomende data van de seriele poort niet ontvangen want de seriele poort staat namelijk af
<Bram__> deze komt maar heel kort actief
<JanC> eh, dat is aan de andere kant van de seriële connectie?
<Bram__> de c code die dan start is het zenden over de seriele poort (TX) het probleem zit hem nog dan bij het ontvangen (RX)
<JanC> dat is een ander proces op een andere computer, veronderstel, ik?
<Bram__> ja een ander toestel zend data naar de RX dan deze data zou ik ook moeten kunnen lezen in de python code
<Bram__> dus als ik het kort even beschrijf is het voor het zenden van python naar het andere toestel zo
<JanC> dan moet er ergens ook een proces draaien dat die ontvangt, juist?
<Bram__> ja dat is juist en dat is juist het probleem
<JanC> ik snap het probleem niet echt  :)
<Bram__> de seriele poort kan maar door 1 process worden gebruikt
<JanC> wel, dat is niet 100% juist, maar...
<Bram__> voor het ontvangen zou er een process steeds moeten luisteren wat er gebeurt op de RX maar dan kan ik de andere C code niet meer starten omdat deze de seriele poort dan niet meer open krijgt omdat deze al open is bij het process van het ontvangen
<JanC> anyway, gebruik dus een FIFO ?
<JanC> en doe beide in één proces?
<JanC> FIFO voor de communicatie, bedoel ik
<JanC> of een pipe
<JanC> communicatie tussen Python & C, bedoel ik
<Bram__> wat denk jij dat het simpelste is?
<Bram__> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2784500/how-to-send-a-simple-string-between-two-programs-using-pipes
<Bram__> zo iets als de eerste reactie dan bedoel jij?
<JanC> als je maar die twee programma's hebt, en het ene start altijd het andere kan je evengoed een pipe gebruiken ipv een fifo
<Bram__> in het geval alles in 1 process op te nemen zal de c code steeds werken en dus niet worden opgeroepen
<JanC> maar die fifo code is simpeler
<Bram__> inderdaad lijkt heel hard op wat ik nu heb vind ik
<JanC> simpeler zelfs  :P
<Bram__> we zullen eens testen :p
<JanC> aangezien je niet meer moet proberen oude data te wissen zonder per ongeluk nieuwe dat mee te wissen en zo
<Bram__> al hartelijk bedankt voor al de hulp!!!
<JanC> gewoon aan de ene kant v/d fifo lezen en aan de andere kant schrijven
<Bram__> inderdaad en daar zal de fout gezeten hebben
<JanC> en eventueel een tweede fifo voor de andere richting op
<Bram__> ja zo was ik het van plan :D
<JanC> in feite werkt zo'n serial interface ook als een soort FIFO trouwens, alleen zitten de processen die lezen en schrijven daar (meestal) op een ander systeem natuurlijk
<Bram__> raar ik krijg de fifo maar niet werkend :(
<Bram__> ik krijg steeds D (2 blokjes)V
<Bram__> dit kwam door een schrijffout in de filename maar nu krijg ik gewoon niets nu deze juist is :(
<Bram__> op deze regel blijft de python code hangen fifo = open(path, "w") er komt geen error melding ofzo maar deze loopt gewoon niet meer verder
<Bram__> python code http://paste.ubuntu.com/16318496/
<Bram__> ik heb ontdekt dat ik mijn c code moet stoppen en dan de python code moet starten en dan de c code terug moet stoppen maar dat is zo raar
<trijntje> Bram__: ik zou het in #python vragen, dit soort problemen moeten al lang opgelost zijn
<trijntje> dat je niet goed bent in Engels zou niet uit moeten maken als de code duidelijk is ;)
<Bram__> aaa oke ik heb het terstraks al in de UK versie geprobeerd maar kreeg verder geen reactie meer maar ik wist niet dat er een #python was :D
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-10
<partsman> Goedenavond
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-11
<Wobbo> Hoi!
<Wobbo> Volgens mij zit er een NL spelfoutje in Nautilus.
<Wobbo> Als ik een hele zooi van sftp naar mijn bureaublad geeft het aan hoeveel tijd het zal zijn.
<Wobbo> Aan het laatste stuk, duurt nog min 2 min, maar, er staat nog 2 sec en na 1min word het nog 1sec.
<Wobbo> ik weet niet waar ik dit kan aangeven.
<Wobbo> Ik heb dit probleem in 15.10, wie weet is dit in 16.04 al opgelost.
<JanC> Wobbo: wat is de taalfout?
<JanC> die seconden/minuten zijn een gok/voorspelling, geen zekerheid
<JanC> Wobbo: heb je de exacte woorden die gebruikt worden?
<JanC> Wobbo: ?
<JanC> Wobbo: ik heb gezocht in de vertalingen en zie niet meteen fouten
<OerHeks> klinkt als wireless die niet meteen opkomt na sleep/suspend, dat kan een minuut duren .. impatience
<JanC> nee, nautilus berekent tijd gebaseerd op gemiddelden van wat het ziet, maar wat het ziet is vaak gebaseerd op caching etc.
<JanC> of deels daarop gebaseerd
<OerHeks> Jups, geen OS geeft de werkelijke tijd
<JanC> en natuurlijk is wat er voor de rest op je netwerk gebeurt ook belangrijk
<OerHeks> 100% dat een minuut blijft hangen enzp
<JanC> 100% naar het FS gestuurd, maar wachten op sync
<Wobbo> Sorry, aan het werk, ben nu wel bijna scheel van PHP/JS/DB/CSS ik zie nu soms het verschil niet meer. Haha
<Wobbo> Het overzetten van ongeveer 1,5 gig, ik heb glasvezel, geloof 500mb/s. Het probleem zag ik pas na het einde. Helaas geen screenshot gemaakt.
<Wobbo> Ik moet morgen wel weer een backup maken, dan check ik het nog een keer.
<OerHeks> ow filetransfer over netwerk, tja, dan kan de tijdmeter wel eens afwijken ja
<Wobbo> Ik check het morgen nog wel een keer, van begin tot eind.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-12
<NickieJ> Goedemorgen.
<NickieJ> Is er een mogelijkheid om een printer te configuren als e-mail?
<NickieJ> Ik kom later wel terug.
<dsc_> fakka dushis
<OerHeks> dsc_, heb je een ubuntu support vraag?
<dsc_> OerHeks: hoezo?
<OerHeks> nou, je komt zo raar de channel binnen, dus ik vraag het maar even
<dsc_> generatie kloofje ;_)
<OerHeks> Dat zal het wel zijn.
<r3boot> Ghe .. ik zit zo eens te neuzen op jullie homepage he .. en dr klopt echt geen jota van :)
<r3boot> Ik bedoel, dingen als dat je systeem niet langzamer word okay, als je niets installeert en verder niets doet met je OS, dan kan dat wel kloppen, maar er zijn talloze situaties die ervoor kunnen zorgen dat zelfs ubuntu langzamer word
<r3boot> en dingen als '
<r3boot> Ubuntu bevat geen reclame of ongewenste (probeer)software en stuurt geen privégegevens door naar de makers ervan; uw privacy is dus gewaarborgd.'
<r3boot> is gewoon een regelrechte leugen cq coverup :)
<OerHeks> r3boot, geinstalleerde programma's vertragen het systeem niet, programma's die een service openen wel natuurlijk...
<r3boot> OerHeks: als je filesystem vol zit, dan worden IO operaties ook langer, waardoor je systeem weldegelijk vertraagt
<OerHeks> privacy, dat is met 16.04 weer helemaal dichtgetikt, geen amazon search doorgifte meer
<r3boot> same met grote directories etc
<OerHeks> r3boot, tuurlijk, als je disk vol zit, dan kan het trager worden... maar dat word daar niet mee bedoeld
<r3boot> Zo word het wel gebracht op de website :)
<OerHeks> meld je aan voor het docu team :-D
<OerHeks> ubuntu-nl is een kleine groep..
<r3boot> Dat snap ik wel ja
<r3boot> Canonical heeft alle credits die ze verdiend hebben in het begin inmiddels al volledig verspeeld
<r3boot> En wdb kun je dus ook beter iets ala mint oid, of gewoon debian gaan draaien
<r3boot> want dan heb je bv geen unity en mir, en heb je meer kans dat normale oss software ongemodificeert werkt
<OerHeks> uh, er is ook ubuntu-gnome, de 'kale gnome 3'
<OerHeks> en mir, dat moet nog komen, ná 16.10 iig
 * r3boot was ubuntu gebruiker vanaf 4.04 ;)
<OerHeks> of ubuntu-mate
<r3boot> en gestopt na 10.x, omdat canonical een incompetente distro bouwer is die zich meer focussed op inkomsten dan een gezonde opensource gemeenschap
<OerHeks> .. cinnamon desktop zit ook in onze repos
<OerHeks> maar ik begrijp dat je liever de oude xorg wilt blijven gebruiken?
<r3boot> wayland to be precise
<r3boot> want dat is wat de rest van linux land atm ook doet .. behalve ubuntu ;)
<OerHeks> mir is een fork van wayland.
<r3boot> en het is incompatible
<r3boot> en alleen maar bedacht omdat Mark niet wou wachten op wayland om zn ubuntu phone te promoten
<OerHeks> waarom denk je dat?
<r3boot> volg je de mailinglists?
<OerHeks> niet alles, nee.
<r3boot> Duidelijk :)
<r3boot> Kijk, wayland word te langzaam ontwikkelt
<r3boot> canonical wou wayland gebruiken voor ubuntu phone, maar het was nog niet compatible met ubuntu, en mark wou daar niet op wachten
<r3boot> dus toen is mir geforked, gecustomized voor ubuntu, incompatible gemaakt met wayland, en dat is wat nu mir is
<r3boot> dat heeft tot resultaat gehad dat (oa) intel de canonical devs uit de verschillende wayland teams heeft geknikkert
<r3boot> waardoor canonical nu geen vinger meer in de pap heeft in de ontwikkeling van wayland
<r3boot> dit alles heeft zich +/- 2.5jr geleden afgespeeld, en vandaag de dag is de situatie niet echt verbeterd
<r3boot> Sterker nog, dankzij acties ala ^^ heeft canonical een zeer slechte naam gekregen binnen opensource land, en word het steeds meer geshunt
<r3boot> los van corporate ofcourse, want die vinden het hip, want goedkopere support dan RH/SuSE
<r3boot> En dan hebben we natuurlijk ook nog het hele unity verhaal
<r3boot> omdat canonical niet meewou met gnome3, hebben ze hun eigen WM ontwikkelt, unity
<OerHeks> fout, unity is gewoon een compiz plugin, op gnome3.
<r3boot> Helaas ;)
<r3boot> http://unity.ubuntu.com/about
<r3boot> is custom ontwikkelt
<r3boot> En om dat voor mekaar te krijgen, hebben ze allerlei base software pakketten moeten wijzigen (gtk, X, dbus, allerlei libs, etc)
<r3boot> waardoor unity bv niet 123 op een niet-ubuntu systeem draait
<r3boot> Zie bv deze archlinux guide om een idee te krijgen hoe ubuntu-specifiek unity is: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unity
<JanC> r3boot: er is nooit een Ubuntu 4.04 geweest...
<r3boot> JanC: whatever, de eerste release, warty warthog oid
<r3boot> Toen het nog enigzinds compatible was met debian :)
<JanC> OerHeks: mir is geen fork van wayland
<r3boot> JanC: ik heb daar toendertijd bij BIT vrij veel mee gedaan, die gingen zodra het uitkwam er colo's mee uitrollen
<JanC> en het originele unity/gnome shell design kwam grotendeels van Canonical
<JanC> maar de gnome3 WM was veel te buggy & traag om er iets mee te kunnen doen toen unity 7 op compiz gebouwd werd
<JanC> er was overigens ook een versie van die op mutter draaide
<r3boot> Het was een business decision van canonical idd, en eentje die ze nu enorm in de vingers bijt
<r3boot> plus, ze hebben dankzij die beslissing ervoor gezorgt dat het OSS landschap nog meer gefragmenteerd is geworden, ipv dat we developer resources gingen poolen
<JanC> het heeft meer dan een jaar geduurd voor mutter een beetje bruikbaar was
<r3boot> gnome3+wayland hadden allang af kunnen zijn als canonical zich er ook mee bemoeid hadden
<JanC> ze mochten er zich niet mee bemoeien hé
<r3boot> source?
<r3boot> Want als ik de keynote die Mark daarover gegeven heeft lees, dan blijkt daar toch echt wat anders uit: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2010/10/shuttleworth-unity-shell-will-be-default-desktop-in-ubuntu-1104/
<r3boot> ~ I also asked Shuttleworth why Canonical is building its own shell rather than customizing the GNOME Shell. He says that Canonical made an effort to participate in the GNOME Shell design process and found that Ubuntu's vision for the future of desktop interfaces was fundamentally different from that of the upstream GNOME Shell developers. He says that GNOME's rejection of global menus, for example, is one of the key philosophical differences that ...
<r3boot> ... would be difficult to reconcile.
<JanC> hm, wat is het laatste dat doorgekomen is?
<r3boot> https://maze.io/paste/p/i1iib97lhr4h0r5
<r3boot> Iig, het zijn acties ala ^^ die ervoor zorgen dat canonical/ubuntu zich steeds verder zal verwijderen van de rest v/d opensource community, en uiteindelijk irrelevant zal worden (tenzij het ze lukt om canonical commerceel vatbaar te maken, wat ze ook al jarenlang niet echt lukt)
<JanC> dat klopt deels, dat is de reden voor Unity vs. Gnome Shell; maar de switch van mutter naar compiz was technisch
<r3boot> Maar ze hadden ook mee kunnen helpen met het verbeteren van mutter
<JanC> en het is evenzeer anderen die van Canonical weg bewegen; Canonical heeft mee het originele GNOME Shell design gemaakt
<r3boot> :')
<JanC> maar een paar mensen bij upstream GNOME wilden hun eigen zin doen
<JanC> en mutter was een project van 1 à 2 personen grotendeels
<r3boot> nee, sorry, zo werkt het niet. Opensource is een grote verzameling met losse software pakketten. Distro's die bundelen die. De meeste distro's bundelen allemaal hetzelfde, behalve canonical, die wijkt af en patched allerlei software pakketten om hun specifieke variant van linux/de desktop mogelijk te maken
<JanC> Canonical kon moeilijk 2 jaar wachten om Unity te releasen
<OerHeks> mutter, meh
<r3boot> tuurlijk wel
<r3boot> maar canonical wou geld verdienen, dus daar wouden ze niet op wachten
<JanC> ze wilden hun design-ideeën uittesten, dus wachten kon niet
<r3boot> uhu, geld verdienen
<JanC> en de desktop heeft nooit geld opgebracht
<r3boot> en dat kan niet als anderen de controle hebben over je software producten
<r3boot> exact ;)
<JanC> het is cloud servers die geld opbrengen
<r3boot> OSX? Windows?\
<r3boot> dat is wat mark initieel getarget heeft, remember?
<JanC> desktop/phone verwacht Canonical zelfs geen grote inkomsten van
<r3boot> inmiddels niet meer nee
<r3boot> maar dat was anders, en de hele reden dat mir/unity bestaan is vanwege de gedachte dat desktop/phone een succes zouden worden
<JanC> desktop is al een succes
<r3boot> maar ondertussen zijn ze daardoor dus wel zga al hun credibiliteit verloren
<JanC> maar geen dat geld opbrengt  :)
<OerHeks> maar ubuntu moet dus meegaan, en niets zelf doen.
<r3boot> JanC: als ubuntu op de desktop een succes zou zijn, zouden distro's ala mint geen kans gehad hebben
<r3boot> Atm gebruiken mensen het omdat ze denken dat het easy peasy is
<JanC> mint = ubuntu zonder security upgrades
<r3boot> maar tegenwoordig is iedere distro (behalve de nerd distro) easy-peasy
<r3boot> je hebt ook nog de debian uitvoering van mint he? ;)
<OerHeks> grinnik, mensen klagen dat ze gaan overstappen als mint de meegeleverde codecs laat vallen/ als een klik optie geeft..
<r3boot> Logisch toch?
<JanC> en er gebruiken tientallen miljoenen mensen Ubuntu, maar waarschijnlijk nog geen miljoen Mint (gelukkig maar)
<r3boot> Mensen willen multimedia afspelen, distro's willen het legale risico niet aan om dat mee te leveren. 3 x raden waar mensen voor gaan kiezen ;)
<JanC> op de desktop
<OerHeks> 1 klikje .. en daarvoor switchen.
<r3boot> JanC: http://distrowatch.com/
<r3boot> helaasch, pindakaas ;)
<dsc_> Ik draai gewoon Windows, heb je al dit gezeur niet.
<OerHeks> kom op zeg, maar goed, je bent niet blij met ubuntu.
<JanC> en Ubuntu levert multimedia met een vinkje
<r3boot> 1	Mint	3114￼
<r3boot> 2	Debian	2033
<M_aD> dat zegt niks
<OerHeks> distrowatch is niet representatief
<dsc_> jij bent niet representatief
<dsc_> groetjes!
<r3boot> M_aD: distrowatch is al 10+ jaar een representatieve site voor linux distro nieuws
<M_aD> het is het aantal kliks wat ze weer geven
<JanC> distrowatch telt hoeveel mensen afgelopen maand/week de distro-pagina op die site bekeken hebben
<r3boot> M_aD: al ver, VER voordat ubuntu uberhaupt bestond
<OerHeks> distrowatch is een prima vergelijkingssite.
<JanC> ik ben alleszins al in geen jaren op distrowatch geweest, en al helemaal niet op de Ubuntu-pagina
<r3boot> Hell, bijna 2 x zoveel mint users als ubuntu users :+
<r3boot> :')
<OerHeks> maar getallen, nee, die zijn er totaal niet. niet qua download, en niet qua machines die updaten.
<r3boot> OerHeks: zie distrowatch.com
<r3boot> Of je die getallen erkent is aan jou tho
<JanC> als ik op distrowatch kom is het hoogstens op een pagina voor een onbekende distro
<JanC> en zo is het voor de meeste mensen
<M_aD> https://community.linuxmint.com/ --> ook dat klopt niet helemaal daar gebruikers ook wel eens distrohoppen
<r3boot> Ok
<r3boot> laten we eens wat andere stats erbij pakken
<r3boot> https://brashear.me/blog/2015/08/24/results-of-the-2015-slash-r-slash-linux-distribution-survey/
<r3boot> Linux Distribution	Number of Responses	Percentage	Previous Year Percentage
<r3boot> Arch Linux	881	28.47%	24.01%
<r3boot> Ubuntu	697	22.53%	21.01%
<JanC> als ze daar ooit al op komen (mijn vader is daar waarschijnlijk nog nooit geweest  :P )
<OerHeks> r3boot, ik snak naar cijfers, maar die zijn er niet.
<r3boot> OerHeks: zie ^^
<OerHeks> de enige die kunnen meten, zijn ISP's.
<OerHeks> .. en dan nog
<JanC> Canonical kan ook wel wat meten
<M_aD> ook irrelevant r3boot
<JanC> voor wat betreft Ubuntu & Ubuntu-derivatieven zoals Mint
<JanC> (en zoals Kylin, wat waarschijnlijk minstens 10× keer populairder is dan Mint)
<JanC> als het geen 100× is :)
<JanC> ik vraag me af of er ook een Chinese distrowatch is  ;-)
<JanC> r3boot: volgens distrowatch is NixOS populairder dan Scientific Linux, dat zou al een groot knipperlicht moeten zijn
<robb_nl> r3boot, wat is nu je punt? Moet je je rant ergens kwijt?
<JanC> NixOS is een experiment, Scientific Linux wordt meer dan waarschijnlijk meer op desktops gebruikt dan Red Hat (waar het een kloon van is)
<M_aD> zoals CentOS
<JanC> CentOS staat wel hoger
<M_aD> yup
<OerHeks> robb_nl, ik vind dit wel aardig, hij doet het zeker gefundeerd. al blijven meningen en smaak wel persoonlijk
<JanC> maar ik gok dat de mensen die Scientific gebruiken geen tijd hebben om wekelijks op Distrowatch te komen klikken  ;)
<M_aD> hehehe... denk het ook van niet :)
<robb_nl> niet alleen de SL gebruikers.... ook veel ubuntu gebruikers doen dat niet...
<JanC> uiteraard
<robb_nl> ik kom er misschien 1 of 2 keer per jaar.... en ben toch een geregeld gebruiker van ubuntu
<JanC> 1824 deden dat wel al vandaag  ;)
<robb_nl> wow... van de hoeveel miljoen dagelijks gebruikers?
<JanC> en 3114 voor Mint
<OerHeks> het is nog geen vrijdag .. morgen zal het dubbel zijn, denk ik
<JanC> zegt misschien meer over wie veel vrije tijd heeft ;)
<robb_nl> lol
<JanC> en er zijn zeker dingen die Canonical fout gedaan heeft of beter had kunnen doen
<OerHeks> wat ik wel kan zien, is de torrents die ik seed, een dipje hadden, een week na release, maar nu weer vol lopen te pompen
<robb_nl> yup absoluut... zoals bijvoorbeeld de opt-out van de amazon onzin....
<OerHeks> amazon was een wakkerschud belletje :-D
<JanC> right
<OerHeks> wat ik nergens lees, is je muziekplayer die songteksten/artwork ophaalt bij de artworkboer
<OerHeks> privacy ..
<JanC> dat doet mijn muziekspeler enkel op aanvraag  ;)
<M_aD> in 14.04 kon je die Amazon app nog geheel vewijderen in 16.04 zie ik nergens die optie meer
<JanC> Amazon app?
<JanC> de webapp, bedoel je?
<M_aD> yep
<OerHeks> ik zit nog op 15.10 .. daar zit het in systemsettings > security & privacy
<M_aD> zit in 16.04 ook nog
<M_aD> alleen staat het uit
<OerHeks> ik had graag een optie, om van amazon te switchen naar bol.com ofzo
<OerHeks> :-D
<M_aD> lol
<OerHeks> tja, dan heb je vrijheid
<M_aD> idd
<OerHeks> ik heb het gevraagd in een Q&A ..
<JanC> zit in unity-webapps-common
<OerHeks> en android toevoegen aan bug 1. ( nee nee, dat was niet de bedoeling)
<JanC> maar die hele "webapp" is eigenlijk niet meer dan een .desktop, een .js en een .json
<M_aD> JanC, thanks, ik zal straks eens kijken
<JanC> als je die uit de launcher haalt is er eigenlijk niks actief ook
<JanC> (sowieso doet die .desktop/launcher ook niks met Amazon zolang je er niet op klikt)
<OerHeks> maar 1 ding moet ik r3boot gelijk geven: de homepage/docu is erg verouderd.
<OerHeks> join us please!
<JanC> als je de NL frontpage bedoelt idd.
<OerHeks> jups
<JanC> en dat het nooit vertraagt e.d. hoeft voor mij ook niet  ;-)
<OerHeks> nog niet eens te spreken over de engelse docu, met gaten.
<r3boot> M_aD: hoezo is dat irrelevant?
<r3boot> JanC: nixos is in opkomst idd, in devops land
<r3boot> robb_nl: mn punt is, het is onzinnig dat canonical/ubuntu nog bestaat, want ze zijn de opensource community aan het kapot maken.
<JanC> je kan het zelfde zeggen van Red Hat en een reeks anderen...
<JanC> Intel ook
<r3boot> JanC: oh, en scientific linux (tezamen met suse) word oa op de infra v/d LHC heel erg veel gebruikt
<r3boot> JanC: RH heeft zichzelf bewezen, Intel ook
<JanC> r3boot: LOL
<r3boot> Of wou je zeggen dat we overal !RH draaien, op !intel hw?
<JanC> RH/Intel forken/vervangen ook projecten als het voor hen beter uit komt
<r3boot> Uhu, en ze hebben ook de slagkracht + community support om dat voor mekaar te krijgen
<r3boot> case-in-point: systemd
<r3boot> Of de NUC
<JanC> dus als zij dat doen is het okee?
<r3boot> Beide zijn een daadwerkelijke verbetering op de manier hoe we linux / computers gebruiken ja
<JanC> ik meen me overigens te herinneren dat niet de hele community op systemd zat te wachten  :P
<r3boot> systemd doordat we een unified init systeem hebben wat cross-distro werkt (en clustered kan worden)
<JanC> dat kon allemaal met upstart ook...
<r3boot> de NUC omdat het de biggest bang for the buck is qua i3/5/7 cpu's
<r3boot> JanC: maar upstart is niet geaccepteerd door niet ubuntu distros ;)
<JanC> NUC is niet-open hardware,
<JanC> Red Hat, ChromeOS/ChromiumOS, en een hele reeks embedded distros gebruiken of gebruikten upstart
<r3boot> gast .. rh draait systemd
<r3boot> same met centos
<r3boot> En ik heb net ff voor je gechecked op rh67+rh5, en beide doen sysvinit, en geen upstart
<r3boot> rh7 doet systemd
<OerHeks> in Debian zijn er nu ook 2 groepen, pro en anti systemD.
<JanC> Red Hat  gebruikt upstart
<r3boot> OerHeks: mainline debian is systemd
<JanC> Red Hat 6
<r3boot> JanC: nee, dat doet het niet
<JanC> toch wel
<JanC> een heel oude upstart weliswaar
<r3boot> Aha, I stand corrected idd, upstart-0.6.5-13.el6_5.3.x86_64
<r3boot> Gelukkig is dat vanaf rh7 voorbij D:
<OerHeks> Is er nu teveel keus?
<OerHeks> bang dat het versnippert raakt?
<r3boot> OerHeks: sysvinit, bsd init, upstart, openrc, systemd, supervisor, daemontools, etcetc, er is zat
<r3boot> OerHeks: heb je wel eens software ontwikkelt welke meerdere distro's target?
<OerHeks> Nee, ik ben niet zo'n geweldige programmeur.
<OerHeks> maar ik snap wel dat ontwikkeling wat moeilijker is geworden dan pakweg 5-10 jaar geleden.
<JanC> OerHeks: makkelijker, zou ik zeggen  :P
<r3boot> je schrijft $code, compiled $binary, en vervolgens mag je voor iedere distro een apart init script maken, en/of linken tegen allerlei libs die specifiek voor $distro zijn, om nog maar ff te zwijgen van de versie verschillen tussen distro's (moderne software op LTS?? laat me niet lachen!)
<r3boot> Systemd maakt iig het stuk van init scripts makkelijker
<JanC> je moet nu nog verschillende systemd configs maken  :P
<r3boot> container land zal het stuk met verschillende libs makkelijker maken
<JanC> dus whatever
<r3boot> JanC: hoezo?
<OerHeks> ik zie wel dat Google nu in die dependecy hell zit .. lsb is vervallen
<r3boot> JanC: wat is er verschillende aan een unit file onder RH vs een unit file onder arch vs een unit file onder debian?
<JanC> dependencies verschillen en zo...
<r3boot> zoals?
<JanC> ik zou zeggen: vergelijk ze
<r3boot> dat doe ik al jaren
<r3boot> vandaar ook mn vraag, want ik ben daar nog niet tegenaan gelopen
<r3boot> (en ik schrijf software welke (oa) onder debian/arch/rh/centos draait)
<JanC> i kzie anders wel developers discussiëren over service file patches e.d.
<r3boot> doe eens een concreet voorbeeld :)
<r3boot> Dan zal ik je een concreet tegenvoorbeeld geven, goed? :)
<r3boot> https://maze.io/paste/p/x1lwnozziur969g
<r3boot> zolang jij een binary/script hebt, wat niet fork()ed beschikbaar hebt onder /path/to/binary, zal dit op *alles* werken wat systemd draait
<r3boot> oh .. behalve ubuntu dus .. want daarvoor mag je dus nog upstart scripts schrijven :'(
<JanC> Ubuntu gebruikt al 2 jaar systemd
<JanC> en "je daemon mag niet forken" is wel een erg grote voorwaarde als traditioneel alle daemons dat doen/deden
<r3boot> inetd, Q.E.D.
<r3boot> traditioneel gezien doen daemons dat niet, dat kwam alleen toen daemons te groot/log werden voor inetd ;)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> daemons doen dat al sinds de 1970s
<r3boot> die doen een fork(), want dat is hoe je onder unix nieuwe processen spawned
<r3boot> maar dat neemt niet weg dat socket-based activation al minstens zo lang bestaat in de vorm van inetd
<r3boot> net zoals dat iedere zichzelf respecterende daemon een optie heeft om te forken of niet
<JanC> jij denkt dat alle daemons sockets gebruiken?
<r3boot> dus nee, het is geen grote voorwaarde, het is een optie die je aan/uitzet
<r3boot> JanC: nee? Heb ik dat gezegt dan?
<r3boot> JanC: ik zeg alleen dat het inetd model, of processen in de voorgrond draaien, geen grote voorwaarde is, maar iets wat gewoon gangbaar en configureerbaar is
<r3boot> En ik zeg ook dat, dankzij socket-based activation, het ontwikkelen van een dameon alleen nog maar simpeler gaat worden de komende paar jaar
<r3boot> (want ja, ook met een lokale daemon zul je moeten communiceren, wat je dan weer doet met een berkeley socket)
<r3boot> *domain socket
<JanC> niet alle daemons hebben een socket nodig om hun werk te doen (niet dat dat een probleem is met systemd tegenwoordig, maar goed)
<r3boot> Snap ik :)
<JanC> (overigens, upstart kan ook daemons starten op basis v/e socket)
<JanC> wel niet met de versie in Red Hat 6
<r3boot> 't ging mij er ook meer om dat daemons simpeler worden als er niet gefork()ed word
<r3boot> (om stdin/stdout/stderr los te koppelen, niet om het proces te spawnen)
<JanC> je zal altijd nog sysvinit moeten ondersteunen tot in 2030 of 2040 of zo
<r3boot> mn arch is 100% sysvinit vrij hoor :)
<JanC> als je een cross-OS daemon wil bouwen
<r3boot> Legacy systemen wellicht, maar als zo RH7 overal uitgerolt is (toegegeven, met enterprises kan dat idd nog wel tot 2030 duren) is dat probleem voorbij
<JanC> er zijn ook nog antieke UNIX-systemen en OpenVMS en zo  :)
<r3boot> Uhu, ik heb zelfs nog VMS in operatie ;)
<r3boot> Maarre, wacht ff, ben je zo oud dat je VMS kent?
<r3boot> (nofi, just wondering)
<JanC> ik heb het nooit gebruikt, maar ken het uiteraard wel
<r3boot> Ah, ghehe, zeer de moeite waard om het eens te doen, de kwaliteit+mogelijkheden van dat os is superieur aan *alles* wat er atm op de markt te vinden is, vooral op HA gebied. Toegegeven, het doet geen posix en draait niets moderns, maar hey :)
<JanC> in de tijd dat ik studeerde is linux uitgevonden  ;)
<r3boot> Waarom ben je dan bij ubuntu blijven hangen als ik vragen mag? Het gemak? Teveel moeite met andere distro's?
<JanC> wie zegt dat ik enkel Ubuntu gebruik?
<r3boot> De associatie met dit kanaal en de manier waarop je het verdedigt
<r3boot> dat is hoe ik de link legde
<JanC> ik heb vooral correcties gegeven; de wereld is niet zwart-wit
<M_aD> r3boot, irrelevant omdat er geen accurate cijfers weerlegd kunnen worden
<M_aD> verder laat ik het hier ook bij
 * OerHeks is toch blij met een serieuze input
<r3boot> M_aD: tsja. Binnen linux land is het niet echt mogelijk om accurate cijfers te krijgen, vanwege de grote verscheidenheid aan interesses en distro's. Om dat op te vangen word iig al jaren teruggevallen op sites ala distrowatch en in de afgelopen jaren /r/linux om iets aan cijfers te krijgen. Beter dan dat krijg je ze iig niet
<OerHeks> r3boot, dit is ook niet zuiver, qua cijfers .. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/top10.png
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio on top :-D
<Sebas> Hoi
<Sling> hi
<r3boot> OerHeks: klinkt als een typische doelgroep voor ubuntu hoor :)
<OerHeks> Ik vind dit wel amuzant, dan vind die doelgroep, ook xubuntu i386, zijn weg sneller in torrents dan direct download
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-13
<yellabs-r2> NickServ indentify cybernout2
<yellabs-r2> arrrg
<r3boot> cool password :)
<yellabs-r2> yeah cool
<yellabs-r2> buts its wrong too.. LOL
<r3boot> yuh, die is vrij eenvoudig terug te vinden idd
<r3boot> dictionary words and all
<yellabs-r2> weet jij toevallig het irc command om te kijken of nick regeistered is ?
<yellabs-r2> registered .. :)
<r3boot> Yup, en google ook :)
<r3boot> als je linux wilt leren, is informatie zoeken de eerste vereiste, so better learn it as soon as possible ;)
<yellabs-r2> net een nieuwe installatie gedaan, oude LTS eraf,
<yellabs-r2> nieuwe erop , dan kom je dit soort dingen weer eens tege ..
<yellabs-r2> was trouwens nog 12.04
<TopGear> yellabs-r2, Als je probeert een nick te registreren en hij gaat mekkeren, dan issie al geregistreerd ;-)
<r3boot> of je hebt het commando verkeerd uitgevoerd, of nickserv heeft zelf een issue, of je client is b0rked .. anders gezegt, het hangt v/d foutmelding af ;)
<r3boot> + Of je x509 certs zijn verlopen (ja, je kunt tls auth doen bij de meeste nickservs)
<yellabs-r2> alles is alweer op orde
<yellabs-r2> thanx
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841 voor fix , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634
<OerHeks> nogal heet bugje
<OerHeks> The package you want if going the manual route : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3
<r3boot> En dat met een LTS distro he :)
<OerHeks> nou, wat ik nog niet weet of iedereen dit heeft, of alleen proposed
<OerHeks> hihi
<r3boot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnl3/+bug/1511735
<OerHeks> thnx
<rictoo> hoi
<rictoo> wat gebeurt er
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-14
<JanC> geen idee
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-15
<yellabs-r2> hallo daar
<systeem> oi
<yellabs-r2> iemand die 16.04 heeft ?
<systeem> ergens in een vm
<yellabs-r2> vers geinstalleerd
<tzsl> Ben hier voor het eerst. maar zie mijn vraag niet
<tzsl> zie nu dat ik niet met een slash moet beginnen
<tzsl> na een update eergisteren van ubuntu studio 14.04 heb ik geen netwerk meer. wifi als ethernet. ik kan de foutmelding dus ook niet verzenden en krijg hem ook niet meer zichtbaar om deze te kopieren. Zijn hier al meer meldingenvan en wat is een mogelijke oplossing
<OerHeks> hallo tzsl , bekend probleem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1539634  http://askubuntu.com/questions/771627/14-04-network-manager-stopped-working/771841#771841
<OerHeks> de update is inmiddels terug getrokken, de askubuntu site geeft de oplossing dacht ik
<tzsl> bedankt voor je snelle reactie. ik ga de link bekijken
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-08
<Red_> Hey goede middag (zat net in de offtopic lol) maar even een serieuze vraag.... Ik kan niet inloggen op onze server
<Red_> ubuntu 16.04 lts met (nu nog een gnome shell)
<Red_> na het inloggen springt ie gelijk weer terug naar het gebruikers overzicht
<JanC> klinkt alsof de disk vol is...
<SimonNL> huh
<wasted> >>
<wasted> ubuntu 16.04 lts met (nu nog een gnome shell)
<wasted> <<
<wasted> toen ik hier voor het eerst binnenkwam en over een shell sprak op een server envy werd ik bijna gekilled :D
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-09
<geez[m]> Server met desktop GUI.. people have been killed for less
<selckin> dan hangt er een scherm aan, geen server
<geez[m]> Red_: Kun je wel inloggen op een terminal (ctrl-alt-F1,2 etc)?
<selckin> desktop met server duties
<geez[m]> Red_: Zo ja controleer daar inderdaad even of de disk vol zit
<geez[m]> Ik weet eigenlijk niet of hij dit nog wel leest gezien hij nu offline lijkt te zijn (ik zit op matrix).. Omdat hij op IRC zit krijgt hij dit helemaal niet meer of wel?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-10
<oerheks> morgentjes
<bathman> mensen hier die kaas gegeten hebben van samba?
<bathman> na een recente upgrade zijn samba shares nog steeds bereikbaar via windows explorer, maar niet meer via bijv. een snelkoppeling (doel = \\share\is\hier)
<bathman> iemand die dit probleem herkent?
<SimonNL> helpt het om de naam van je bestandsbeheer toe te voegen.       v.b.   nemo smb://share/is/hier/  bathman
<bathman> ha SimonNL : al gefikst, in de release notes van samba 4:
<bathman> "If a client requests that a file should be "opened for execution", Samba4 will require the executable bit to be set on the file in addition to the regular read permissions. This also causes "netlogon" scripts to be silently ignored if they lack this executable bit."
<bathman> dus chmod -R a+x /samba/share heeft het opgelost
<bathman> toch bedankt!
<bathman> dit was overigens stiekem een Debian probleem, ik hoop dat niemand het heeft gemerkt
<SimonNL> ach so what.
<bathman> ene pot nat, zouden we hier zeggen
<SimonNL> zeker, hier ook.
<SimonNL> maar ik zal het niet verder vertellen.
<sarawara> ha! het werkt terug! leve ubuntu :D
<SimonNL> opnieuw ge-installeert  ?
<sarawara> niet sinds de laatste keer, maar nog eens geupdate daarna en na het opstarten
<Joy_> Hey goedenavond! (met de deur in huis gelijk:) Ik heb een usb-stick op onze server aangesloten en die geeft nu: [45.681978] sd 6:0:0:0:enz.. No cachgin mode page found ... assuming drive cache: write through
<Joy_> enige optie die tot nu werkt is: ctrl x, maar als ik em dan probeer te zoeken via /media/myuser/usb vind ik em niet
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-11
<Joy_> Hey! Weet iemand hoe je een login-loop oplost? Buiten de commando's in dit filmpje om? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP8dPW6KZUo
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-13
<RdeH> wie weet waar ik de laatste versie van redhat kan downen?
<oerheks> https://developers.redhat.com/products/rhel/hello-world/
<oerheks> maar je moet wel iets doen voor updates ofzo, betaalde shit
<oerheks> dus dan kan je beter Fedora nemn
<RdeH> hoe voorkom ik dit ?
<RdeH> E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd)
<RdeH> E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Heeft u beheerdersrechten?
<SimonNL> RdeH: sudo voor het commando.
<SimonNL>  Heeft u beheerdersrechten?    <=
<RdeH> nee er staat een kruis bij.. eerst voor de nieuwe instalatie was dat niet
<RdeH> wat type ik in?
<SimonNL> wat heb je getypt?
<RdeH> apt-get install irssi
<SimonNL> probeer dan      sudo apt-get install irssi
<RdeH> ja..hihi hij doet ut
<RdeH> bedankt maar weer
<SimonNL> ut tis geweldig.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-08
<Guest7342> hallo
<itsme-again> hallo
<itsme-again> ik ben op zoek naar iemand die weet waar ik kan melden dat https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/xubuntu/ verouderd is; en die dit kan aanpassen.
<itsme-again> Iemand een idee?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-06
<groudon_> daat is belangrijk
<perre> g'navond
<perre> zo.. zonder registratie geen praatje :)
<perre> 18.04 tegenover 16.04... scheelt toch een pak
<groudon_> g'navond
<perre> is het moeilijk om een naam ( dns ) te geven aan een privaat netwerk / apparaten want 'k wil geen ip's gebruiken
<perre> eg.: ik heb 2 netwerkkaarten waarvan 1 internet en de andere een private lan
<JanC> je gebruikt altijd IP adressen  :)
<perre> maar met die ip adressen... 'k zou liever verbinden naar een 'naam' in plaats van een ip
<perre> 'k gok op dns
<perre>  maar kan ik dat intern houden ?
<JanC> dat kan ja
<perre> en de voorgeschreven moeilijkheidsgraad is... ? :)
<JanC> sowieso hebben de meeste apparaten tegenwoordig een *.local mDNS naam
<perre> 'k ben niet vies van een bestandje meer of minder ;)
<JanC> je kan een DNS server enkel op de LAN laten luisteren
<groudon_> ik wil een wlan0 geven
<perre> 't is een ensp ding
<perre> bind9 ?
<JanC> dnsmasq misschien het simpelste voor zoiets
<perre> 'k vond het al tof dak het private lan gedeelte kon bereiken via de vpn
<perre> 't mag moeilijk zijn
<perre> 'k test eerst in een virtuele omgeving en dan pas de productie server
<perre> maar dns kan luisteren naar enkel het interne gedeelte als ik het goed begrijp
<perre> dnsmasq ga ik al eens bekijken
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<perre> da ga toch gene gui op da ding zetten want das nie de bedoeling
<JanC> nee  :)
<JanC> http://thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html
<JanC> kan dus zowel DNS als DHCP doen
<perre> dhcp ga via de vpn
<perre> die boeit me zo niet
<perre> 't zijn de apparaten op het interne lan die me boeien
<perre> die zijn allemaal statisch
<perre> ik ga het eens bekijken ( die 2de link )
<perre> die eerste link zag me er wel begrijpbaar uit
<JanC> er zullen ook nog wel how-tos zijn ergens
<perre> ja allicht wel
<JanC> en ze hebben een mailing list blijkbaar
<perre> 'k had een bind9 gevonden maar da vond ik wa overkill precies
<perre> en 'k dacht... aha freenode... hexchat sta nog op mijne pc :D
<perre> ff connecteren
<JanC> bind9/powerdns/etc. zijn mogelijk overkill idd.
<perre> 'k ga die dnsmasq eens goed bekijken
<perre> 'k denk wel dat dat ideaal is voor de omgeving hier
<perre> bedankt alvast !
<JanC> dnsmasq is specifiek bedoeld voor LANs
<perre> da ga em wel worden denk ik
<perre> 'k heb nginx in combinatie met apache ook overwonnen
<perre> dus dit zal ook wel lukken
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-08
<perre> g'navond
<perre> nginx is a pain in the ass :D
<perre> het dns gedoe is redelijk gelukt
<perre> 'k had enkel gehoopt dat ook werkte met openvpn maar dan zit ik in de rats met de configuratie denk ik
<perre> 't internet mag nie over de vpn gaan
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-09
<Maikel> wat heeft nginx met dns te maken of ovpn?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-05-12
<perre> g'naaf
<perre> iemand begaan met apache & nginx ?
#ubuntu-nl 2020-05-07
<perre_vl> iemand die weet welk bestand er overheerst ?
<perre_vl> etc/sysctl.d/50-ip-sec.conf of etc/sysctl.conf
<perre_vl> ik merkte op dat ik in beide dezelfde instellingen aanpas
<perre_vl> ubuntu 20.04
<Cugel2> Wat bedoel je met overheerst?
<Cugel2> Ah, precedence.
<Cugel2> Ik weet het niet, maar die tweede lijkt mij 'basaler'?
<perre_vl> die 50-ip-sec.conf die maak ik aan
<perre_vl> en in die sysctl moet ik de #'jes weghalen
<JanC> perre_vl: de volgorde waarin die gelezen worden staat toch in sysctl manpage?
<JanC> (zie de --system parameter)
<perre_vl> ik zal straks eens een kijke nemen
<perre_vl> maar het viel mij op dat beide bestanden dezelfde instellingen hebben
<perre_vl> de ip-sec heeft er wel meer
<JanC> de lijst met alle beschikbare opties kan je alleen in de kernel-documentatie vinden, denk ik
<JanC> /etc/sysctl.conf heeft alleen een aantal vaak-gebruikte
<JanC> die in de directory worden daar soms gedropt door packages die iets nodig hebben, denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2020-05-10
<coconut> Is er een gemakkelijke manier om alle ip-adressen van bv chat.freenode.net te verkrijgen ?
<coconut> oh.. i lees nu over host...
<JanC> dig ANY chat.freenode.net
<coconut> dank Jan
<JanC> maar hou er rekening mee dat dat elk moment kan veranderen & ook verschillen afhankelijk van waar je het doet
<coconut> JanC, kun je die laatste uitleggen?
<JanC> afhankelijk van jouw IP-adres kan het zijn dat je een andere lijst krijgt, vb. zodat je servers krijgt die zich dichter bij jou bevinden
<coconut> dat klinkt niet onlogisch, thnx
<JanC> (soms ook de server die voor de eigenaar van de service het goedkoopste met jou verbonden is)
<coconut> ook nog, ok
<JanC> het kan ook veranderen als meer servers toegevoegd worden zodat je verbindt met een minder drukke server
<JanC> enz.
<coconut> als het gaat om freenode, is de uitkomst van 5 ip-adressen wel wereldwijd, of is dat moeilijk te bepalen?
<JanC> ik weet niet of freenode dat allemaal doet; dat was allemaal meer een algemene opmerking   :)
<coconut> heheh, ja ok
<JanC> op basis van https://netsplit.de/servers/?net=freenode zijn er wel meer servers  :)
<JanC> allemaal genoemd naar SciFi/Fantasy-schrijvers
<JanC> (of de meeste toch?)
<coconut> stoer
<JanC> uit 2014: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode#/media/File:Map_of_freenode_servers.svg  :)
<coconut> dat zijn meer servers dan ik had verwacht!
<coconut> is het zo'n zware taak dan, irc?
<JanC> is ook zodat er servers dichterbij zijn, gok ik
<coconut> ik zie
<JanC> en reserve voor als er één down gaat
<coconut> reverse?
<coconut> oh reserve...
<coconut> zijn die losse ip adressen van de uitkomst van $host chat.freenode.net allemaal toe te voegen via gufw? Adressen toevoegen met een komma lijkt niet te werken...
<JanC> gufw is niet echt een goed programma
<JanC> en ik begrijp ook niet goed wat je precies probeert te doen?  :)
<coconut> oh, gewoon de hexchat binary een beetje limitten van uitgaande connecties.
<JanC> zoals ik zei kunnen die IP-adressen veranderen...
<coconut> jaja, dan zal ik de regels moeten bijwerken wanneer ik niet op irc kom.
